# [Betaeindrücke] Wie gut gefällt euch Aion?



## Shinar (7. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Postet eure Betaeindrücke hier rein. Egal ob über etwas spezifisches oder ein allgemeines Feedback. Was gefällt euch, was nicht und werdet ihr euch Aion kaufen?

PS: Umfrage hinzugefügt.


----------



## Heldentod1 (7. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Postet eure Betaeindrücke hier rein. Egal ob über etwas spezifisches oder ein allgemeines Feedback. Was gefällt euch, was nicht und werdet ihr euch Aion kaufen?



Es ist geil 

was noch stört ist das man seinen angewählen char nich einfach wegklicken kann und das die kamera beim drehn im laufen und fliegen immer wieder zurückschwengt


----------



## Enyalios (7. September 2009)

Da sich wohl nur die Wenigsten 5 Seiten Feedback durchlesen werden würd ich vorschlagen du machst eine sinnige Umfrage dazu. Schulnotenprinzip, whatever.

Ich habe die Closed-Beta ausführlicher gespielt und lasse die Open Beta mal Open Beta sein. Hab keine Lust 2x nen Char hochzuziehen der dann wieder geschreddert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir persönlich gefällt AION sehr gut, zumindest das was ich gesehen habe. Grafik ist mehr als zeitgemäß, die Umgebung stylisch und man merkt das sich die entwickler Mühe gegeben haben. 

Man findet sich gleich im Spiel zurecht und stösst anfangs immer wieder auf implementierte Sachen wo man sich denkt: "Hey, cool". 

Was den Rest angeht lasse ich mich einfach überaschen. Wenns mir nicht gefällt kommt es wieder von der Platte, davon geh ich aber nicht aus, nachdem was ich gesehen habe, und das war sicher nur ein kleiner Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (7. September 2009)

ich finde aion auch sehr gut^^ natürlich sind ein paar sachen noch komisch oder anders als in wow aber wow war am anfang auch net perfekt^^ was ich mir noch angewöhnen muss ist die andere tastenbelegung xD hau immer wieder diese power shards raus wiel ich b drücke und nicht i für inventory^^ was mich noch stört ist das keine kompatiblitätsproblem mit win vista bzw win 7. zocke atm auf ner frischen win xp version wi nur ts, winrar und aion drauf ist =/ hab zwar irgendwie den bootloader umgehauen aber np^^ muss nach der beta mal grub installieren und gucken ob ich an mein windows 7 ran komm =/

ach ja: meine motivation zum leveln ist aber = 0^^ will net das der char geshreddert wird  xD


----------



## Berserkius (7. September 2009)

Es ist schon gekauft, nur was mir jetzt Kopfzerbrechen macht ist die Klassenwahl. Hatte eigentlich fest vor einen hinterhältigen Schurken zu spielen aber jetzt da ich sehe das viele DD`s zocken überlege ich mir ob ich nicht ein Gladiator hoch spiele. Er kann ja och Schild tragen bzw eventuell in Instanzen tanken, oder ich zieh einfach mehrere Klassen nach oben damit ich viel abwechslung habe. Dass wären dann Gladiator,Schurken und Kleriker.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , wird denke ich mal eine menge Zeit in Anspruch nehmen aber mache es alles schön ruhig. Von der Beta habe ich bis jetzt nur das Startgebiet gesehen, da mich das Englisch bissel zurückschreckt und leider nicht der Profil-Übersetzer bin. Verbringe meistens viel Zeit mit den Gesichtseditor um am 18.09 schon eine Vorstellung zu haben wie meine Chars in etwa Aussehen sollen.

Wünsche euch noch viel Spass bei Aion *Ein echt geiles Spiel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Tikif


----------



## Berghammer71 (7. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Da sich wohl nur die Wenigsten 5 Seiten Feedback durchlesen werden würd ich vorschlagen du machst eine sinnige Umfrage dazu. Schulnotenprinzip, whatever.



Hatte ich auch schon vor, aber meine Meinug hab ich bereits - vor allem die Benoten für den Endcontent würde ich einbauen und hier die speziellen Freaks fragen die in China gespielt haben - allerdings.. wie bei den Kommentaren hätte man nach einer Stunde 100 Bewertungen, von daher verwarf ich die Idee als sinnfrei.

In der Umfrage würde ich einbauen wo ev. etwas unstimmig aber auch gut ist, sonst hagelts nur gute Noten.

- settings (verkaufsnpc als bär ect.)

- Interface (kein icon für inventory, quest)

- soundeffekte und soundkulisse (nicht musik) meiner Meinung nach das beste was es gibts

- Botschutz, sprich gameguard

- ev. Gebühren sollen bei den Amis die Hälfte sein? - Nicht wegen teuer oder günstig nur muss das sein?

Nicht alles davon, nur ein Teil.

Also mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, bin Level 10 und gebe meinen key auch wohl noch vor ende der beta ab (ich weiss was geht, nicht geht) - und werde es mir in deutsch anschauen sobald die masse vom startpunkt weg ist, ich lass mir Zeit, das Gehetze der verirrten counterstrike spieler tu  ich mir nicht an.

Neben Sound ist die Programmierung hervorragend gelungen wie bei vielen asiatischen Spielen kann man noch davon sprechen das was aus der Hardware rausgeholt wird und nicht aus den Geldbeutel des Gamers.

Theoritsch könnte man sich an lvl 20 eines bestimmten Spieles entsinnen aber ich muss sagen, meine Bekannten die es in China gespielt haben sagen Endcontent ist noch besser als der Start (es sind pvpler).

Also mach gerne mal einer eine Umfrage, nur bitte etwas tiefergehender, danke.


----------



## Norjena (7. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon vor, aber meine Meinug hab ich bereits - vor allem die Benoten für den Endcontent würde ich einbauen und hier die speziellen Freaks fragen die in China gespielt haben - allerdings.. wie bei den Kommentaren hätte man nach einer Stunde 100 Bewertungen, von daher verwarf ich die Idee als sinnfrei.



Das Problem ist, das die "Testversion" in China eine niedrigere Version als unsere hatte, da in China alle Pachtes erst mit Monaten Verpästung kommen, da alles, jeder noch so kleine Qeusttext von Ministerien auf Verschwörungen gegen das Regime durchsucht wurd.

Und es gab ein Lvlcap, glaube bei 35 oder sowas, die normalen Chinaspieler kamen auf 45, in Korea ging es schon bis 50....wer es also wissen will, sollte sich die Übersetzungen der koreanischen Seiten durchlesen.


----------



## Kafka (7. September 2009)

Finde das Meiste sehr geil, habe ansich nur 2 - Punkte. 1. Der Lokalisator ist in anchen fällen sehr ungenau bzw er zeigt mir das Ziel in der Map zwar an aber nirgends ist es zu finden (kann aber auch noch ein beta Bug sein) und 2. Dafür das es keine Mounts gibt und man nur eher kurz bzw in einigen gebieten garnicht fliegen kann gibts bissal viele Lauf Quests. 

Aber sonst halt sehr geil gelungen, wird auf jeden Fall meins sein.


----------



## Shinar (7. September 2009)

Ich habe keine Umfrage gemacht, weil dann auch Leute abstimmen würden, die noch nie Aion gespielt haben.


----------



## Berghammer71 (7. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Umfrage gemacht, weil dann auch Leute abstimmen würden, die noch nie Aion gespielt haben.



Hm das hab ich mir auch gedacht - eine Umfrage von aiononlie sah vor der closed beta im moment so aus


583 - spielen nach der beta Aion

 23 - spielen wow

   7 - was anderes 

.. spricht für sich, auch wenn man es nicht jahrelang spielt, es trifft den geschmack


----------



## AemJaY (7. September 2009)

Meine Antwort findest in meiner Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trikalium (7. September 2009)

Macht fun, mal sehen ob es langfristig fesselt.


Aber:  Mit zwei Maustasten gedrückt laufen geht nur geradeaus, das ist recht nerfig, entweder man "springt" immer, dann geht der char wieder mit der kamera oder man drückt W und settet die richtung mit der maus, Nachteil > zwei hände werden gebraucht, nicht sehr chillig + z.B. für die Anschleichphase ungünstig, da hab ich lieber die Fingerlein schon aufm abzug ;P 
Fazit: Es sorgt für Unterbrechungen im Spielfluß > gewöhnungsbedürftig vs. faul > bitte noch ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gude  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (7. September 2009)

ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!! Der kram fliegt in der nächsten freien minute sofort vom Rechner!

Selten so einen dämlichen Chat gesehen wie hier! Unfreundlicher als in Wow und dazu noch rassistisch ohne ende - durfte mir jetzt sicher dutzende naziparolen anhören - warum wir nicht deutsch sprechen, bzw warum nicht englisch... Channel geht auch nicht weg -.-

Ohne Worte! Ich geh jetzt mal wieder gemütlich HDR spielen - das einzig wahre wenn man auf nette leute wert legt!


----------



## Shinar (7. September 2009)

Leute sind wir mal ehrlich, nach einem Monat sind mind. 70% zurück bei WoW. Aion fesselt für die ersten paar Stunden, mehr nicht.


----------



## Rayon (7. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Leute sind wir mal ehrlich, nach einem Monat sind mind. 70% zurück bei WoW. Aion fesselt für die ersten paar Stunden, mehr nicht.


Failed.


----------



## Nadaria (7. September 2009)

genau ja weil wow ja so extrem fesselnd ist und so extrem abwechslungsreich

juhuu heute hab ich yogg saron zum 586. mal gekillt und ich stand diesmal 3mm weiter rechts als sonst was ne krasse abwechslung...

aber seien wir mal ehrlich wer will den mehr? wow ist doch super und gratis penismeter für die rl verzweifelten gibts sogar gratis obendrauf...


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. September 2009)

Hab jetzt nen Gladi, anstatt nem sorcerer wie in der closed beta gezockt, gefällt mir besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt auch recht viele nette neue chargestalltungsmöglichkeiten in 1.5^^


----------



## marion9394 (7. September 2009)

> Leute sind wir mal ehrlich, nach einem Monat sind mind. 70% zurück bei WoW. Aion fesselt für die ersten paar Stunden, mehr nicht.



/sign

Es wird sicher genauso enden wie WAR oder AOC, was ja nicht schlecht sein muss...

Die tolle Community hat mir das Spiel definitiv versaut, bs es keinen Deutschen Server gibt werd ich nicht mal dran denken das wieder anzuschauen!
Was ist so schlimm oder schwer dran einfach nett miteinander umzugehn wie in LOTRO? Versteh ich nicht


----------



## Lemieux (7. September 2009)

im moment macht mir aion einfach extrem viel spass.. mal sehen wie die reise weitergeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eine rückkehr zu wow ist bei mir eigentlich fast ausgeschlossen (raide aktiv seit mc-zeiten)! die entwicklung des spiels und vor allem die absichten von blizzard haben mir den spielspass gründlich versaut und zudem sind ~4 jahre genug, denk ich mal. ausserdem warten spiele wie eben aion und old republic etc.



> Es wird sicher genauso enden wie WAR oder AOC, was ja nicht schlecht sein muss...



wenn man sich einigermassen informiert hat und die foren verfolgt hat, konnte man bei aoc und war schon vor release vermuten, dass es nicht lange gut gehen wird. aion wurde vor fast einem jahr in asien mit erfolg und ohne grössere probleme gelauncht und macht einen sehr stabilen eindruck. immerhin kam das spiel während numehr 6 cbts bei uns fast immer positiv weg und man konnte nur wenig schlechtes lesen.


----------



## _flo93_ (7. September 2009)

naja musste mir auch ein paar flames über deutsche anhören...

hab dann den allgemeinen channel ausgeblendet und einfach entspannt gespielt^^


----------



## OldboyX (7. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!! Der kram fliegt in der nächsten freien minute sofort vom Rechner!
> 
> Selten so einen dämlichen Chat gesehen wie hier! Unfreundlicher als in Wow und dazu noch rassistisch ohne ende - durfte mir jetzt sicher dutzende naziparolen anhören - warum wir nicht deutsch sprechen, bzw warum nicht englisch... Channel geht auch nicht weg -.-
> 
> Ohne Worte! Ich geh jetzt mal wieder gemütlich HDR spielen - das einzig wahre wenn man auf nette leute wert legt!



Man kann einfach den Channel ausmachen. Das würde ich nicht als Kriterium nehmen. Insbesondere, da sich später die Server in Deutsche, Französische, Englische usw. aufteilen werden.

Natürlich ist es fragwürdig, wenn Franzosen oder Engländer (oder wer auch immer) mit fragwürdigen Sagern daherkommen. Trotzdem sollte man sich davon das Spiel nicht verderben lassen, finde ich.


----------



## Rayon (7. September 2009)

1.5 gefällt mir gut, konnte mir meinen Char erstellen und gemütlich ne Runde spielen. Viel Spielen werd ich aber erst ab Release. :>


----------



## Psymaty (7. September 2009)

Wie erwartet, also sehr sehr gut. Wenn man sich mal an die Kamerasteurung gewöhnt hat und die Kampfgeräusche ausgeschalten hat ist Aion für mich das neue #1 MMO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (7. September 2009)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt etwas Probleme mit der Steuerung.

Wenn ich in einem ernstzunehmenden Kampf bin, dann spiele ich mit q, w, e, a, s, d und Maus --> kein Problem.

Wenn ich mich durch die Welt bewege oder einfach nur ein paar leichte NPCs aus den Latschen hauen möchte, dann spiele ich nur mit der Maus. Irgendwie krieg ich es jedoch nicht gebacken mit der Maus zu laufen und _gleichzeitig_ zu drehen.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (7. September 2009)

Hier ebenfalls nur negatives. Nur Probleme. Aion ist bei Amazon ersteinmal abbestellt.
Ich warte ersteinmal ab, ob NCSOFT die einlogg Probleme innerhalb der PR-Woche in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## Shinar (7. September 2009)

Kann man die Preorder bei Plaync canceln?


----------



## MichMuch (7. September 2009)

tja dazu würde ich gern auch was sagen aber ich komm ja noch nicht mal dazu es zu zoggen den nach dem ich mich einloge kommt das ''you cannot run any more client'' und das schon den ganzen tag alles versucht geht nix des enttäuscht mich schon etwas weil dachte wow endlich mal was andres als WOW ma was neues dan sowas, hatte mich auch schon aufgeggt mit dem download der da rum gesponne hat nun ja ich werd es mal weiter versuche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mvposse (7. September 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Wie erwartet, also sehr sehr gut. Wenn man sich mal an die Kamerasteurung gewöhnt hat und die Kampfgeräusche ausgeschalten hat ist Aion für mich das neue #1 MMO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die kampfgeräusche sind der horror auch die laufgeräusche wenn sein char ganz klein ist AUTSCH


----------



## Kafka (7. September 2009)

Öhm euch AION Gegnern ist schon klar das ihr euch nur an kleinigkeiten festbeisst die man selber anders einstellen kann oder? Somit kann man euch einfach nicht ernst nehmen, da eure Gegenargumente keinen wirklichen Halt haben. Dir gefällt nicht was die Leute im Chat schreiben? Is ne EU Beta mit Sprachunterschieden da ist klar das sich einige anpissen mach einfach den Chat aus. Dir gefällt der Sound nicht? Geh mal auf Optionen Soundeinstellungen da kannste ausmachen was du willst. 
Wenn ihr so an eine Sache heran geht solltet ihr mmorpgs gleich aufgeben oder keine Betas mehr spielen denn eure problemchen gibts immer irgendwie.


----------



## mvposse (7. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm euch AION Gegnern ist schon klar das ihr euch nur an kleinigkeiten festbeisst die man selber anders einstellen kann oder? Somit kann man euch einfach nicht ernst nehmen, da eure Gegenargumente keinen wirklichen Halt haben. Dir gefällt nicht was die Leute im Chat schreiben? Is ne EU Beta mit Sprachunterschieden da ist klar das sich einige anpissen mach einfach den Chat aus. Dir gefällt der Sound nicht? Geh mal auf Optionen Soundeinstellungen da kannste ausmachen was du willst.
> Wenn ihr so an eine Sache heran geht solltet ihr mmorpgs gleich aufgeben oder keine Betas mehr spielen denn eure problemchen gibts immer irgendwie.


also wenne mir dafon ein bild machst wo ich alles um stellen kann im soundmanger dann biste der aion gott
und ich meine nicht wo steht castsound out


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (7. September 2009)

> Leute sind wir mal ehrlich, nach einem Monat sind mind. 70% zurück bei WoW. Aion fesselt für die ersten paar Stunden, mehr nicht.



Aion fesselt mich seit ~3 tagen gameplay...
Mehr als ein "paar" Stunden...
Aber hoffentlich kommen nicht allzu viele, ich sag mal WoW-Suchtis und Kiddies, die sich für so toll und erwachsen halten rüber zu aion...



mvposse schrieb:


> RICHTIG





mvposse schrieb:


> die kampfgeräusche sind der horror auch die laufgeräusche wenn sein char ganz klein ist AUTSCH



Geh wieder WoW zocken...
Du hörst LAUFgeräusche? o_O
Ich finde die hören sich nicht anders an wie WoW, kaum wahrnehmbar... Wenn man nicht gerade den Sound voll aufdreht. Und das was ich hör, hört sich nicht anders an als in WoW.
btw, du konntest verschiedene stimmen auswählen, bei der char erstellung...




mvposse schrieb:


> also wenne mir dafon ein bild machst wo ich alles um stellen kann im soundmanger dann biste der aion gott
> und ich meine nicht wo steht castsound out



Kampfsound dürfte das sein... versuchs halt einfach mal im sound menü sind ~5 verschiedene Sachen zum sound verstellen oO


----------



## Kyragan (7. September 2009)

Wer spielt scho abartig hässliche Minichars?

Mein Fazit nach 2 Tagen(Lvl14, Ranger):
Gefällt. Bisher rechtfertigt die Beta den Kauf.
Das Kampfsystem ist vergleichweise innovativ, die Grafik hübsch.
Das Interface ist meiner Meinung nach gut durchdacht, man hat alles gut im Blick - was man meiner Meinung nach vom Standard-WoW-UI nicht behaupten kann. Die Animationen sind stimmig, die Emotes sind wohl die besten der MMO-Geschichte. Solch Detailverliebtheit findet man nirgendwo. Sei es bei Rüstungsdesign, bei den Emotes, dem Interface oder der Welt.
Man kann sicherlich keine uber-GRAFIXX erwarten wie in Crysis, aber für ein MMO siehts schick aus. Der angesprochene Unterschied zwischen hochdetailierten Charakteren und teilweise verwaschenen Texturen in der Welt ist in der Tat vorhanden, fällt mir persönlich aber nur beim schnöden von Punkt A nach B laufen auf.
Was mir persönlich äußerst gut gefällt sind die phantasievoll designten Gebiete und Monster. Ich hab mich unendlich gefreut, als ich gemerkt hab dass es zwar die üblichen töte-X-Mobs-Quests gibt, ich aber weder Schweine, noch Wölfe töten muss sondern ziemlich buntes Viehzeugs. Die Welt an sich ist sehr stimmig. 
Die Scriptsequenzen wenn man bestimmte Quests annimmt sind ne nette Idee und gefallen mir gut. Die Sequenz in der Ascension-Quest war der absolute Hammer. Auch hier tolle Detailverliebtheit, schönes Design und toller Bezug zur Lore.
Die Kämpfe sind auch im Lowlvl schon actionreich und bestimmt durch Timing und kluges einsetzen der Skills. Endlich kein brainafk Skill1-Spammen mehr! Super.
Die musikalische Untermalung ist sehr gut gelungen, die Kampfsounds wenn das Schwert den Mob trifft oder der Pfeil einschlägt sind in der Tat etwas grob. Wenn mans etwas runteregelt passt das schon.
Was den Chat angeht kann ich, auch wenns für die Retail keine Rolle spielt, eigentlich ein gutes Fazit ziehen. Die Leute waren bisher hilfsbereit und nett. Nazipöbeleien und ähnliches sind mir bisher nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Dellamorte (7. September 2009)

Also Eindruck von mir, Gekauft^^
Muss sagen macht mir sehr viel spass und neuer Rechner kommt auch noch dazu.


----------



## homann5 (7. September 2009)

Mein Eindruck ist bislang eher durchwachsen. Auf der Haben-Seite stehen die sehr schönen Spieler- und NPC-Modelle, der Sound (abgesehen von den albernen Kampfgeräuschen), das Interface und im Großen und Ganzen auch das Kampfsystem. Aber die Grafik ist unter aller Kanone, wer HdRO gespielt hat, weiß wie gute Landschaftsgrafik aussehen soll. Stellenweise unterbietet Aion meiner Meinung nach sogar WoW-Texturen, hoffentlich hat man High-Res-Texturen zur Zeit einfach nicht aktiviert. Der zweite negative Punkt ist der schlauchartige Aufbau der Karten, das hat bei WAR schon einiges an Freiheit zerstört, bislang kommt nicht wirklich das Gefühl auf, man sei in einer großen "Welt" unterwegs.

Wenn PvP, bzw. Endgame überzeugen können, denke ich über einen Kauf nach, nach dem Anfangseindruck würde ich eher dagegen tendieren.


----------



## Kizna (7. September 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Also Eindruck von mir, Gekauft^^
> Muss sagen macht mir sehr viel spass und neuer Rechner kommt auch noch dazu.



So bald Level 19 und ich habe mich neu verliebt. Der Gladiator spielt sich einfach genial. Werde wohl die tage meine Signatur ändern müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (7. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Es wird sicher genauso enden wie WAR oder AOC, was ja nicht schlecht sein muss...
> 
> ...



Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen. Wir spielen auf internationalen Servern und da kann es nicht angehn, daß (fast ausschließlich) Deutsche meinen, sie müssten die öffentlichen Channels mit unserer Muttersprachen zuspammen. DAs ist wie der Handtuch-auf-Badeliege-plazieren-Rentner-Krieg in südlichen Gefilden im Urlaub, einfach nur peinlich.

Natürlich gibt es immer Chaoten, aber mein Eindruck von der OB-Community ist bisher fast nur posivitiv - hilfsbereit und freundlich, man erhält schnell Antworten auf Fragen und es herrscht allgemeine Pionier-Stimmung.

Sicher freu ich mich auch auf den 20. , wenn's dann alles in deutsch gibt, weil es einfach bequemer ist, aber zum antesten tut's das allemal.

LG


----------



## Mookie (7. September 2009)

homann5 schrieb:


> . Der zweite negative Punkt ist der schlauchartige Aufbau der Karten, das hat bei WAR schon einiges an Freiheit zerstört, bislang kommt nicht wirklich das Gefühl auf, man sei in einer großen "Welt" unterwegs.



Genau dieser eine Punkt schlägt mir auch gewaltig auf den Magen, allerdings erhoffe ich mir einfach das es nur von 1-10 so ist/war (bin atm lvl 11), den bis Dato kommt es mir vor als würden da Massen an Spielern durch ne Pipeline gejagdt werden wo man zwischendrin ein paar Quest annimmt und diese dann auch mal Rückwärts "schwimmt".

Ansonsten is Aion wirklich zu empfehlen und bereitet mir derzeit viel Freude vorallem das Kampfsystem macht einfach nur Spaß, zumindest als Krieger bzw. Gladiator und ich freu mich wie Bommel auf jeden neuen Skill den man in seine Chain einbindet <3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dungorn (7. September 2009)

Mein eindrücke
Gladiator lvl 13

Es macht einen guten eindruck in der hinsicht das locker 500 und mehr spieler sich knubbeln können ohne das lags endstehen!

Die kämpfe sind wesentlich schwerer als in wow  ( gott sei dank )  man muss höllisch aufpassen wohin man sich bewegt unter lvl 10 2 mobs sind tödlich- gegner die einen lvl unter dir sind fressen enorm schaden. Die gegner die auch nur einen lvl über dir sind können arge probleme machen.

Es gibt nopch ein paar sound bugs gerade wenn man einen gegner getötet hat und jener man als geräusch noch in den ohren hat 

Umschriebene quests gibt es nicht, dafür aber den Mob finder, der allerdings so seine tücken hat. z.b auf Asmodier seite Rae   diese ist einmal ein frosch und wenig später soll man jene suchen- Problem der mob finder findet sie nicht- ergo suchen 

ab lvl 10 fängt das Spiel an spannend zuwerden man kann die ganzen ( Talente ) einsehen etc pp...

Das fliegen ist im moment etwas blöd direkt in altgard darf man flattern, dann im nächsten gebiet ist das wieder essig :-(   

Je höher man im lvl steigt desto mehr spaß macht das spiel die quests sind teilweise etws merkwürdig, aber es past schon 
vorallem wenn man nichts findet da es erstmal wieder respawnen muss 

Was aber wirklich absolut zum kotzen ist, die ganzen mies macher- in meinen augen wow blinde  die einfach das hirn da haben wo die sonne nicht scheinen will da sie so krank sind das sie einfach nichts anderes annehmen können als wehohweh- dem nach ist alles sch***  und bla blub


----------



## Miso BW (7. September 2009)

ich würds auch gerne testen,aber kann mich nicht einmal einloggen,ich glaube das ist das hauptproblem was sie im mom mal beheben sollten,es wird nämlich niemand ein spiel kaufen,wo nur disconnected from server steht,im comm forum findet man schon nen 16seiten langen fred mit keiner lösung xd


----------



## Skyler93 (7. September 2009)

Also ich hab gehört das auf Asmodian seite sehr viel schlechter die Landschaft detaillierter ist
sagt das das nicht stimmt!!!! xD
egal ist eh nur anfang
will nen beta key...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Comp4ny (7. September 2009)

Da ich heute doch noch nen Key bekommen habe, natürlich gleich losgezockt.

Also klassenmässig so von der Bewegung her und die Spells schaut es schonmal sehr gut aus.

Grafik natürlich sehr schön gemacht, allerdings bedarf es hier noch deutliche Optimierung da die Einstellungen
nicht zur eigentlichen Darstellung passen!

NEGATIV fällt mir auf das einige Elemente auch "Kopiert wurden" oder Quests teilweise nicht funktionieren
weil man einfach ITEM XY nicht aufnehmen kann etc.

Mit Kopiert ist zb. der "Eigene Shop" gemeint (bekannt aus dem F2P MMO - Flyff) oder auch noch ein anderes welches mir nicht einfällt.
Die Idee ist natürlich nicht schlecht wobei man es ja eig. nicht direkt Klauen nennen sollte,
aber es ist quasi das Selbe.

==== Allem in allem bin ich bisher sehr Zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es Bedarf aber halt noch einiges an Verbesserungen und Optimierung.


----------



## Tikume (7. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!! Der kram fliegt in der nächsten freien minute sofort vom Rechner!
> 
> Selten so einen dämlichen Chat gesehen wie hier! Unfreundlicher als in Wow und dazu noch rassistisch ohne ende - durfte mir jetzt sicher dutzende naziparolen anhören - warum wir nicht deutsch sprechen, bzw warum nicht englisch... Channel geht auch nicht weg -.-



Hat was mit Höflichkeit zu tun. Die Deutschen benehmen sich unter aller Sau und die Engländer sind nicht besser.
Dann shreibt ein Pole was in seiner Sprache und ein Deutscher flamed ihn auf deutsch zusammen ...

In DDO haben wir sogar im Voice Chat versucht englisch zu sprechen wenn wir den einzigen Engländer des Servers in der Gruppe hatten.
In Daoc hatten wir zwei Niederländer. Die versuchten für uns deutsch zu reden und wir probierten es mit englisch wenn mal etwas nicht ganz klar war.

Ich spiele derzeit in SWG auf Farstar, einem europäischen Server und wenn die Leute sich dort so anmachen würden wie in Aion würde da Mord und Totschlag herrschen.

Meine Meinung: 
Auf nem mehrsprachigen Server hat man sich zu bemühen englisch zu sprechen. Und wer das nicht packt(ich verstehe durchaus dass es auch Leute gibt die kein Wort englisch können) der sollte dem deutschen Channel joinen den es ja auch noch gibt.

Aber offenbar haben die Wowler das auf ihren kleinen Ghetto-Servern total verlernt.



Zum Thema an sich:
Das Spiel ist ganz nett, bietet jedoch nichts aussergewöhnliches. Von den Quests würde mir gerade keine einfallen die von Schema F abweichen würde. Gerade Gruppen werden bei den Quests stark benachteiligt sobald es keine Killquests sind.
Auffällig ist dass Aion wenn man parallel z.B. einen FTp Upload laufen hat völlig am Ende ist (kein Bewegen mehr möglich).
Wer auf die Idee gekommen ist das Spiel nach einem nicht erfolgreichen Login-Versuch direkt zu beenden gehört auch geschlagen.

Gut möglich dass ich was übersehen habe, aber schwimmen scheint nicht zu den Paradedisziplinen der Chars zu gehören.

Erster Gedanke beim Flug: Scheiss Steuerung.
Zweiter Gedanke: Ich brauch Episches fliegen, so lahm wie das ist.


----------



## Shintuargar (7. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wer auf die Idee gekommen ist das Spiel nach einem nicht erfolgreichen Login-Versuch direkt zu beenden gehört auch geschlagen.



Oh ja, das ist eines der Ärgernisse überhaupt. Mag sein, dass dies so gewollt ist um Einloggspam zu verhindern, nerven tut es trotzdem. Ich wollte mir das Spiel ja auch sicher zulegen, aber obwohl alle Betaevents bis gestern problemlos liefen, lässt mich das Spiel aktuell nicht mehr rein. Wenn bis zum Ende der Open Beta keine Besserung in Sicht ist, wird storniert.

Und bevor jetzt die ersten Flamer kommen: Ich kann behaupten alles versucht zu haben, was in meiner Macht steht und was ich in den Weiten gefunden habe. Aber irgendwann kapituliert man, spätestens dann, wenn eine völlig neue Fehlermeldung erscheint, die einen wieder auf den Desktop schmeisst.


----------



## Azure_kite (7. September 2009)

Also ich find Aion im großen und ganzen gut.

Was nervig ist ist Gameguard, hab da zwar keine technischen Probleme damit, aber es nervt, dass die ganzen Zusatztasten die ich hier auf der Microsoft X6 und  der Roccat Kone habe nicht funktionieren, wegen GG, würde gerne, da ich Kantor spielen werde, die Mantren und Buffs genau auf diese legen, weil sie sich eigtl perfekt dafür eignen, finde ich zumindest. Ich frage mich daher echt, ob es nicht eine bessere Lösung gibt um Bots zu verhindern. Zudem kommt noch, dass ich, wenn ich mal Musik hören will den mediaplayer nicht über die Tastatur steuern kann, sondern immer erst zum Desktop zurück muss und neu einstellen etc. Wenn ich dann noch höre, dass z.B. teilweise die Lüftersteuerung ausgeschaltet wird etc., kommt Ärger hoch.

Wie Tikume schon sagt, ist es echt nervig, dass bei jedem misslungenen Loginversuch das Spiel sich selbst beendet.

Ich werds mir kaufen, spielen und mal sehen wie es im Endgame so ist. Ich hoffe blos, dass das Programm Gameguard entweder komplett rausgenommen wird oder es mal erlaubt ist Zusatztasten zu benützen.


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Mit Kopiert ist zb. der "Eigene Shop" gemeint (bekannt aus dem F2P MMO - Flyff) oder auch noch ein anderes welches mir nicht einfällt.
> Die Idee ist natürlich nicht schlecht wobei man es ja eig. nicht direkt Klauen nennen sollte,
> aber es ist quasi das Selbe.



Puh wenn ich das lese läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter. FlyFF hat z.B. aus Ragnarok kopiert. Ragnarok aus anderen früheren rpgs. Es wird immer kopiert und das ist auch gut so, solange nur das Beste dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Tony B. (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!! Der kram fliegt in der nächsten freien minute sofort vom Rechner!
> 
> Selten so einen dämlichen Chat gesehen wie hier! Unfreundlicher als in Wow und dazu noch rassistisch ohne ende - durfte mir jetzt sicher dutzende naziparolen anhören - warum wir nicht deutsch sprechen, bzw warum nicht englisch... Channel geht auch nicht weg -.-
> 
> Ohne Worte! Ich geh jetzt mal wieder gemütlich HDR spielen - das einzig wahre wenn man auf nette leute wert legt!






Shinar schrieb:


> Leute sind wir mal ehrlich, nach einem Monat sind mind. 70% zurück bei WoW. Aion fesselt für die ersten paar Stunden, mehr nicht.




beides /sign


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wer auf die Idee gekommen ist das Spiel nach einem nicht erfolgreichen Login-Versuch direkt zu beenden gehört auch geschlagen.



Das stimmt, auf dieses Feature könnte ich getrost verzichten....


----------



## BambuleF95 (8. September 2009)

Meine kurzen Eindrücke

Die Grafik: Ich hab erst einmal große Augen gemacht als ich das erste mal die Spielwelt betreten konnte... aber leider nicht im positiven Sinn. Irgendwie kam mir die Grafik auf den Vorführ-Pcs bei der GC besser vor. Natürlich, soll nicht das A und O sein aber da hätte man wirklich mehr rausholen können. Ich hoffe in der Release Version gibt es eine kleine Steigerung duch Optionen die uns in der Beta nicht zur verfügung stehen. Ich weiß ungefähr wie WoW, HDRO oder Guild Wars aussehen - allerdings komme ich von Age of Conan und habe daher schon einen hohen Anspruch - würde aber wirklich nicht meckern wenn da noch  ca. 10% draufgepackt wird bei Aion. Wundert mich allerdings das ich bei AoC eine höhere FPS Rate habe wie bei Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Animationen: Ebenfalls eher durchwachsen, wirkt alles nicht so recht weich. Darunter auch das "laufen" oder springen der Chars - gewöhnt man sich aber bestimmt dran. Am fliegen selbst hab ich nichts anzukreiden. Die Kampfanimationen sind zwar auch nicht so detailiert wie bei Age of Conan aber ausreichend. Warum gibt es keine Kollisionsabfrage? Ein großes manko leider für mich ... aber vielleicht auch hier einfach nur von AoC gewohnt, weiß nicht wie es bei WoW o.ä aussieht. Bin es nicht gewohnt durch Mobs/NPCs/Spieler durchzulaufen. Kein Schwimmen? Muss man nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Kombosystem: Werde ich jetzt mal nicht bewerten, bin erst level 12 und warte mal größere Skills ab.

 System: Die große stärke von Aion. Perfekt in meinen Augen - hier kann AoC nicht mithalten. Vom PVP System, Fraktionen, Skills kaufen etc, top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber war man ja schon von Guild Wars gewohnt

 Quests: gleiche Prinzip wie überall - für mich etwas langweilig, da es bei AoC etwas runder wirkt aber in Ordnung, will man halt schnell hinter sich haben aber ich leg meine Prioritäten eh auf das PVP. 

 würden wir heute den xx,Februar 2009 schreiben würde ich sagen "Pflichtkauf" aber da es bereits diesen Monat released wird, werde ich mich noch zurückhalten mit dem Kauf.


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Spiel mal Aion im Abyss mit ein paar hundert Spielern und NPC gesteuerten Balaur mit Kollisionsabrage und noch besserer Grafik, das wird niemand lag/ruckelfrei spielen können...in einen MMO müssen immer Abstriche gemacht werden,und AoC ist ja sowieso ohne Ende instanziert, in Aion ist ab Lvl 20 alles offen, und das Spiel ist auf Massen PvP ausgelegt...

Die Animationen im Kampf mögen noch nicht gut/abwechslugsreich sein, das liegt aber daran das die späteren Skills alle neue Animationen bekommen, mit Lvl 18 zb hat ne Sorc schon ca 7 verschiedene Castanimationen (und damit meine ich nicht die Farbe, sondern die Bewegung).

Später werden es dann noch mehr, bei Melees ähnlich. Der Gladiator zb spring in die Luft und dreht sich um Schwung für den Schlag zu bekommen, der Templer hebt den Gegner hoch und wirft ihn auf den Boden etc etc...kommt alles später.


----------



## Kyragan (8. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Mit Kopiert ist zb. der "Eigene Shop" gemeint (bekannt aus dem F2P MMO - Flyff) oder auch noch ein anderes welches mir nicht einfällt.
> Die Idee ist natürlich nicht schlecht wobei man es ja eig. nicht direkt Klauen nennen sollte,
> aber es ist quasi das Selbe.


Diesen Shop gibt es in unzähligen MMOs besonders aus dem asiatischen Raum. Ich glaub es lässt sich nur schwer bestimmen wer das irgendwann mal wo als erster eingebaut hat. Ich kannte es noch aus nem F2P-MMO, son Asia Grinder. Dort war es allerdings Hauptmittel zum traden mit anderen Spielern.
In Aion hats eher ne untergeordnete Rolle, hi@Trade Broker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BambuleF95 (8. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Spiel mal Aion im Abyss mit ein paar hundert Spielern und NPC gesteuerten Balaur mit Kollisionsabrage und noch besserer Grafik, das wird niemand lag/ruckelfrei spielen können...in einen MMO müssen immer Abstriche gemacht werden,und AoC ist ja sowieso ohne Ende instanziert, in Aion ist ab Lvl 20 alles offen, und das Spiel ist auf Massen PvP ausgelegt...
> 
> Die Animationen im Kampf mögen noch nicht gut/abwechslugsreich sein, das liegt aber daran das die späteren Skills alle neue Animationen bekommen, mit Lvl 18 zb hat ne Sorc schon ca 7 verschiedene Castanimationen (und damit meine ich nicht die Farbe, sondern die Bewegung).
> 
> Später werden es dann noch mehr, bei Melees ähnlich. Der Gladiator zb spring in die Luft und dreht sich um Schwung für den Schlag zu bekommen, der Templer hebt den Gegner hoch und wirft ihn auf den Boden etc etc...kommt alles später.



Bezüglich der Grafik und Animationen  und der vielzahl an Spielern ist es natürlich verständlich. Ich finde die Grafik auch nicht schlecht, keinesfalls. Es könnte aber alles ein bisschen weicher ineinander übergehen. Eine Kollisionsabfrage würde mich schon zum schweigen bringen. Bei den Animationen liegt mein großes Problem eher bei den Bewegungen der Chars aber ich hoffe und denke ich werde mich dran gewöhnen. Bei weiblichen spielt es sich damit schon etwas besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich vergessen hatte: Warum kann man die Map nicht mit der Mausrad zoomen, weder die Minimap noch die große. Ebenfalls etwas nervig - das suchen der Questobjekte/Gegner/NPCs ist ebenfalls störend, knallt einfach ein x auf die Karte und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanimo (8. September 2009)

Konnte es jetzt auch testen und es ist auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aber ich habe erst 4 1/2 Level gemacht (Priesterin).


----------



## dd2ren (8. September 2009)

Mal eine bescheidene Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ja leider keinen Key ergattern können was jetzt nicht schlimm ist aber bei manchen Screens sieht die Grafik nur einfach schlecht aus , haben die ne scheiss Grafikkarte oder ist das echt so ?

Bsp.  http://gaming4life.ch/aion/Aion0004.jpg


----------



## Deadwool (8. September 2009)

Grafik, Atmosphäre, Gameplay ist sehr gut. Ob das Spiel inhaltlich hält was es verspricht (Langzeitmotivation), wird sich zeigen. Ich lasse das auf mich zukommen.

Einer der wenigen Kritikpunkte den ich teilen kann ist die Sache mit den linear aufgebauten Gebieten. Man kann sich nicht frei bewegen auf der Map. Es gibt zB unsichtbare Wände sobald man versucht abseits des Weges einen Hügel zu erklimmen. Allerdings betrifft das nur das Startgebiet. Je weiter man in das Spiel vordringt, desto komplexer werden die Karten. Schon beim 2. Gebiet kann man verschiedene Wege gehen. Ab Gebiet drei gibt es dann eine regelrechte Vernetzung. Spätestens hier sollte das vermisste "Freiheitsgefühl" eintreten.

Ich habe AION vorbestellt und werde es mir auf jeden Fall kaufen.


----------



## Squizzel (8. September 2009)

Ein richtig großer Kritikpunkt ist für mich das Instanzieren des Startgebietes. Wir haben ewig gebraucht, bis wir zusammen im gleichen Channel landeten. Wir das beim Release anders sein? So wird es 2 oder 3 Mann Gruppen beim Start echt schwer gemacht.


----------



## Kyragan (8. September 2009)

Sieht ziemlich lowDetail aus.

Sqiuzzel: Stimmt wohl, andererseits bin ich froh um das System. Wenn alle Leute auf einem Fleck hocken findest du gar keine Mobs oder einsammelbare Gegenstände mehr. :/


----------



## Düstermond (8. September 2009)

Konnte es nur kurz testen, hab beide Seiten einmal angespielt.
Die Steuerung war auf der GamesCom aber anders, oder? Dort war sie flüssig, ohne Verzögerung, man konnte mit den Maus manövrieren etc. etc. - Die Steuerung in der OpenBeta ist sehr schwammig. Will ich Beispielsweise mit der Maus den Charakter drehen, dreht sich nur die Kamera. Das ist in hektischen Situation bestimmt sehr blöd.
Ausserdem sieht die Umgebung nicht ernst zu nehmend aus. Verkäufer sind kleine Wiesel die nach jedem Satz "hakakakakakakakaaarrr" sagen, die ersten Gegner sehen aus wie radioaktive Pandabären (Elyos Seite). Bei den Asmodiern gefällt mir das Gebiet nicht, deshalb wird es zum Release wahrscheinlich ein Elyos werden.)
Das waren auch schon die einzigen Kritikpunkte. Der Rest (sogar die Stimmen) finde ich in Ordnung. Gefesselt hat mich das Spiel bisher nicht, aber zumindest den Testmonat werde ich Spielen, denn erst dann kann ich mir eine endgültige Meinung bilden.


----------



## Aîm (8. September 2009)

wenn es nicht so verdammt scheiße ruckeln und laggen würde, obwohl mein pc eigentlich mehr als ausreichend für alles auf max. ist, wäre das spiel bestimmt verdammt geil, aber so wie es aussieht ist es wohl im sinne aller mitlagger, wenn ich sage "failion fails at frogger" !


----------



## Deadwool (8. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ein richtig großer Kritikpunkt ist für mich das Instanzieren des Startgebietes. Wir haben ewig gebraucht, bis wir zusammen im gleichen Channel landeten.


? Kannst doch den Channel manuell einstellen.


----------



## Squizzel (8. September 2009)

*Zur Grafik*

Aion sah auf der Gamescom besser aus, weil dort moderne Maschinen standen. Wenn ein Spiel auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig läuft, bedeutet dies nicht, dass man dann das Maximum der Grafik sieht. Umso moderner die Grafikkarte, desto besser die Bildquallität.

Unser großer ist 1 Jahr alt und beherbergt eine Radeon 4870. Die kleine Kiste läuft mit einer 7800 GS (AGP). Bei gleichen Grafikeinstellungen, sah das Bild der 4870 immer um Welten besser aus.

Wundert euch also nicht, wenn es auf der Gamescom schöner aussah als an euren Heimmaschinen.


----------



## Tikume (8. September 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> ? Kannst doch den Channel manuell einstellen.



Oder Rechtsklick auf den Groupleader und einfach in dessen Channel gehn. So haben wir das gemacht.


----------



## Squizzel (8. September 2009)

Aîm schrieb:


> wenn es nicht so verdammt scheiße ruckeln und laggen würde, obwohl mein pc eigentlich mehr als ausreichend für alles auf max. ist, wäre das spiel bestimmt verdammt geil, aber so wie es aussieht ist es wohl im sinne aller mitlagger, wenn ich sage "failion" !



Schlecht gewartetes System deinerseits. Bei mir läuft es sogar auf einer 4-5 Jahre alten Kiste flüssig.



Deadwool schrieb:


> ? Kannst doch den Channel manuell einstellen.



Wie?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (8. September 2009)

Menu > Support > Channel wechseln

Ich wusste erst auch nicht wie mans macht. Aber ich hab mich dann erinnert dass Roman es in seinem ersten Powerwave Video gezeigt hat.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8h_mIz61U...feature=related   ca. ab 6:02


----------



## BambuleF95 (8. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> *Zur Grafik*
> 
> Aion sah auf der Gamescom besser aus, weil dort moderne Maschinen standen. Wenn ein Spiel auf höchsten Einstellungen flüssig läuft, bedeutet dies nicht, dass man dann das Maximum der Grafik sieht. Umso moderner die Grafikkarte, desto besser die Bildquallität.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab eine 4890 drin, ich denke daran dürfte es nicht harpern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (8. September 2009)

BambuleF95 schrieb:


> Also ich hab eine 4890 drin, ich denke daran dürfte es nicht harpern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast dich auch nicht darüber beschwert, dass es auf der Gamescom besser aussah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, und auf den Monitor kommt es auch an. Ein guter TFT kostet heute immer noch 500€-800€ im 22"-24"-Bereich. Das leisten sich jedoch die Wenigsten.


----------



## Mixo (8. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ein richtig großer Kritikpunkt ist für mich das Instanzieren des Startgebietes. Wir haben ewig gebraucht, bis wir zusammen im gleichen Channel landeten. Wir das beim Release anders sein? So wird es 2 oder 3 Mann Gruppen beim Start echt schwer gemacht.




Öh gerade das find ich recht gut oO da man so nicht gezwungen wird stunden auf einem quest mob zu warten... Channel kann man wechseln und chatten geht channel übergreifend wir haben im Voice einfach gesagt Channel 7 und ab ging die party XD

Auch ne gute lösung das es bis level 20 in channeln unterteilt ist weil es halt für diese level range 1-10 und 10-20 lediglich eine map gibt... ab 20 hast dann 2 maps die nicht mehr instanziert bzw channel unterteilung haben...
Mit Rif spawn alle 2h mal zu den elyos ma zu den Asmo schön mit paar leuten verabreden und bissl spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu dann ab 25 die abyss map und ab 30 schon mehrere karten...

achja zum channel wechseln einfach unten rechts klicken auf support --> change Channel...
Und da se mit 1.5 auch endlich nen CD darauf eingebaut haben, ist das boss abfarmen auch nimmer so krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der CB mit 1.0 haben wir mit unserer 6er gruppe am boss spawn gestanden und einfach channel 1-10 durchgeswitcht das war scho bissl krass..

Ansonsten nice game aus meiner sicht zock die OB nicht wirklich viel da ich in der CB scho auf 30 war aber macht mir persönlich sehr viel spass... Gerade das flugsystem im abyss und die möglichkeiten die man hat sind scho taktische grundlagen... z.b. gegner solange verfolgen bis se abstürzen weil man den flypot besser used oder aber mal nen abyss ring erwischt und fly time refreshed...

Dazu das chain system was recht lustig ist. Zieh ich ne chain voll durch im pvp oder chancel ich doch mitten drin weil der heiler nen heal ansetzt und ich nen stun kloppen will XD

Sound... naja kampf geht mir aufn sack von daher hab ich den ausgemacht kann ich also nicht viel zu sagen... die regional chats sind jetzt erst dazu gekommen aber wie man es von WoW Brachland etc. gewohnt ist erstmal direkt ausmachen *gg*
Man merkt halt das viele spinner in allen ländern existieren dagegen kann man halt nichts machen Ignorieren ftw...

Die Shops die man selber erstellen kann, find ich auch ne recht gute idee so kann man sogar mit der anderen seite reden und da man nicht unendlich platz im AH hat, noch über nacht paar sachen günstig im shop anbieten.

Alles in allem nen solides spiel das hoffnung auf mehr macht...

Und wegen den Errors des Clients hatten paar aus unserer Legion auch... hatten aber glaub alle Win7.. weiß jetzt auch nicht wie es aussieht da ja multi clients zugelassen sind wenn man es einstellt ob es dann normal laufen wird...
Wir haben jemand mit vista einloggen lassen das soll "angeblich" funktioniert haben kann ich aber auch nicht 100% sagen, da ich es selber noch nicht durchgeführt habe.

Najo Pre Order hab ich ja eh scho seit dem 17.06 oda so ähnlich und die CE ist auch scho vor ewigkeiten bestellt worden nun warte ich nur noch auf den Headstart dann kann es richtig losgehen.

Achja und wegen dem Screen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so sieht es bei mir aus... ist noch nen CB screen wo wir mit der Gilde durch nen rift gegangen sind zu den elyos... einzig die minimap muss ich hier mal anprangern hat sich aber mit 1.5 auch zum positiven verändert...
Also der Screen von dir wurde definitiv auf nem low bop rechner gemacht oder nachbearbeitet ^^


----------



## BambuleF95 (8. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Du hast dich auch nicht darüber beschwert, dass es auf der Gamescom besser aussah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



doch, das war ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sa1nt3ay (8. September 2009)

Ich möchte auch mal kurz meine Eindrücke wiedergeben. Leider hatte ich bis jetzt nicht das Vergnügen Aion zu testen, umso erfreuter war ich als ich einen Beta-Key ergattern konnte. Nach über 10 Jahren MMO's erlaube ich mir mal das bisher in Aion erlebte zu bewerten. Wenn es mal zu Vergleichen mit anderen Genre-Vertretern kommt so ist das normal, schliesslich vergleicht mann immer das neue mit dem alten. Ja auch ihr "Aion-ist-super-und-ich-will-keine-Kritik-hören" Fanboys tut das, oder legt ihr jede neue Rüstung an ohne sie mit der alten vorher verglichen zu haben? Dacht ich mir.


Grafik:

+ Details der Charaktere ist wirklich einmalig gelungen
+ Ganz grosses Plus für den Charaktereditor der seinesgleichen sucht in der MMO Welt (selbst der aus AoC kommt da nicht ran)
+ Die bisher gesehenen Elyos Gegenden sind sehr hübsch (trotz nicht wirklich schöner Texturen), es macht Spass dort Zeit zu verbringen
+ sehr schöne Lichteffekte bei den Kampfanimationen

- Die bisher gesehenen Asmodianer Gegenden sind echt grottig im Vergleich zu den Elyos und wenig motivierend da lange zu verweilen (miserable Texturen, schlechte Farbwahl, insgesamt sehr enttäuschend)
- unerklärliche FPS Einbrüche trotz mehr als ausreichendem System (überall neue Treiber extra für die O was zu unschönen rucklern führt (sehr oft während eines dieser Minivideos die ne Story kurz bebildern).
- Grafik wirkt insgesamt (abgesehen von den Chars) doch ziemlich detailarm und etwas verwaschen, was wohl durch die schlechten Texturen hervorgerufen wird

+ und - 

Dafür dass die CryEngine 1 verwendet wurde sieht das Game insgesamt doch enttäuschend aus, was aber wiederrum mehr Leuten mit weniger gut ausgerüsteten PCs die Möglichkeit gibt, Aion zu spielen.


Gameplay:

+ Combosystem ist gelungen, genau sowas würde ich mir in AoC wünschen.
+ Animationen sind durchwegs alle gut bis sehr gut (Emotes z.b sind grandios) mit dicker Ausnahme der Laufanimationen (Female) die ich einfach nur bescheuert finde (eigenes Empfinden halt)
+ teilweise fordernde Kämpfe, aber halt auch ...

- ... teilweise arge Balancing Probleme bei den Mobs. (z.b. gleichstufiger Mob bringt mich fast um und sein Bruder mit nem Level drunter der neben ihm steht kann mir nicht mal 20% HP abziehn bis er tot ist)
- Kein Char scheint je vorher Wasser gesehen zu haben und können deswegen wohl nicht schwimmen.. für Explorer wie mich ganz dickes Minus
- Obwohl das mit dem Explorern sich wohl wie in AoC eh sehr beschränkt anfühlen wird da die Gebiete zu klein, zu linear und ziemlich arg abgegrenzt sind. Dicker Minuspunkt in einem MMO. (Spreche nicht vom Abyss, das Abyss ist eh nen riesiges, eintöniges, braun verwaschenes Gebiet wenn mann den unzähligen Videos glauben kann)
- Fliegen ist lustig, für ne Minute, danach wünscht mann sich ein reguläres Mount aus irgendeinem anderem MMO. Steuerung katastrophal, Flugzeit... naja davon braucht mann nicht zu reden, aber das Beste ist ja dass mann eigentlich fast nirgends richtig fliegen kann...


Sonstiges:

Musikuntermalung ist sehr gut, nur die blechernen Kampfgeräusche nerven nach ner Weile doch arg. 
Die UI ist sehr gelungen, der Questlocator genau das richtige für Leute die nicht lesen können/für die Questen ne Qual ist. 
Was negativ auffällt ist dass mann nicht alle Tasten belegen kann wie mann es möchte.


Fazit:

Ich bin ehrlich, die Kritik basiert auf einem hohen Niveau. Das Spiel ist wirklich eine sehr angenehme Abwechslung bisher und von Anfang an schon wirklich "polished" wie mann auf Englisch sagen würde. Dabei muss ich sagen dass ich das in Zeiten von WoW in seinem jetzigen Stadium auch erwarte. Ich werde mich sicher nicht damit abfinden ein Spiel zu kaufen was weniger drauf hat nur weil es z.b. WoW "am Anfang" auch nicht hatte. Das ist 5 Jahre her, sowas lass ich nicht mehr zählen. Die Entwicklung ist in dieser Zeit arg vorangeschritten und neue Titel müssen sich an dem messen was JETZT von anderen Titeln angeboten wird und nicht was die mal angeboten haben Anno Irgendwann vor 10 Jahen. 
Schliesslich vergleiche ich auch nicht den Golf 6er mit nem Focus der ersten Generation, sondern erwarte einen Focus auf dem technischen Stand des neuen Golf 6er, wenn nicht besser denn sonst bleib ich beim Golf.

Kann aber jedem nur empfehlen sich Aion anzuschaun, auch wenn es für mich leider nicht alles erfüllt was ich mir erwartet habe. Dennoch werde ich es mir kaufen, denn irgendwann hat das Gewohnte (was vlt besser ist) seinen Reiz verloren und dann ist mann halt scharf auf die kleine Neue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zetho (8. September 2009)

Also mein Ersteindruck nach 2 Tagen Open Beta ist "sehr gut".
Ich könnte jetzt aufzählen was mich alles begeistert, das würde jetzt aber zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, deswegen äußere ich mich zu ein paar kleineren Kritikpunkten:

- Das Intro ruckelt. ^^
- Manche Untertitel bei Zwischensequenzen sind falsch.
- Linke - + Rechte Maustaste kann man nur zum geradeaus Laufen benutzen.
- Der Autoshot des Rangers ist verbuggt. Oo
- Die Reflektionen im Wasser poppen doch sehr oft auf.

So...und als kleine Anmerkung kann ich sagen, dass ich vom Chanter total begeistert bin. Ich weiß, im Endgame Content wird sein Schaden im Verhältnis zu den anderen Klassen doch sehr schwächer sein als noch auf Stufe 11, aber mir gefällt der Spielstil schon jetzt. Und wenn ich mir mal anschaue, welche Kombos dem Kantor später zur Verfügung stehen werden (inkl. Stuns, Knockdowns, Slows, Armor Reduces etc.) dann ist die Vorfreude schon recht groß.
Werde mir also wohl einen männlichen Kantor als Main erstellen, aber irgendwann auf jeden Fall ein mal eine Assassine twinken.


----------



## epiphone2 (8. September 2009)

Zetho schrieb:


> Also mein Ersteindruck nach 2 Tagen Open Beta ist "sehr gut".
> Ich könnte jetzt aufzählen was mich alles begeistert, das würde jetzt aber zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, deswegen äußere ich mich zu ein paar kleineren Kritikpunkten:
> 
> - Das Intro ruckelt. ^^
> ...



Stell mal in Optionen "right click to rotate camera" aus dann kannste ganz normal laufen wie in jedem anderen MMO auch : ).


----------



## Deadwool (8. September 2009)

du meinst "Left click to rotate camera". Dann haste wieder das alte System (vor Patch 1.5) das nicht erlaubt die Kamera zu bewegen während man rennt, weil Kamera und Bewegung dann beide auf der rechten Maustaste sind. Beide Steuerungsmethoden unterscheiden sich von dem was man von jenem anderen MMO ^^ her gewohnt ist. 



> - Linke - + Rechte Maustaste kann man nur zum geradeaus Laufen benutzen.


Ich hoffe ja dass das nicht so geplant war und noch behoben wird


----------



## Kyragan (8. September 2009)

Ich hab vorhin aus Spaß nen weiteren Asmodier Char angefangen. Einen Warrior.
Spielt sich angenehm, schöne Klasse. War bisher nur den Ranger gewohnt.

Was den Auto Shot des Rangers angeht:
Der ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig langsam, wenn man WoW oder os gewöhnt ist. Er hat allerdings eine Macke - wenn du den Swift Arrow abgeschossen hast musst du den Autoshot nochmal anmachen. Im Grunde nach jedem Swift Arrow. Was mir persönlich ab und an die Freude an dieser doch vielseitigen Klasse verhagelt. Hoffe das wird noch verändert, bei nem Cooldown von 8 Sekunden auf Swift Arrow is das nicht grad spaßig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (8. September 2009)

@sa1nt3ay
Zum Thema fliegen: Du bekommst später ( laut Craftinglist ab 25) Rüstungen die die Flugzeit prozentual verlängern. Die Steuerung würde ich eher als gewöhnungsbedürftig deklarieren. Was halt wirklich störend ist, ist der Gleitflug.

Über die komische FPS Ergebnisse hab ich mich auch schon gewundert. Wenn ich still stehe komme ich so auf 60 FPS, wenn ich durch eine GRP von anderen Spieler renne über 100 und im Kampf meist 120fps.


Spiele momentan auch Ranger und ärgere mich auch über den Autoshoot. Btw. kann es sein, das wenn ich die Taste für Angriff © 2mal drücke er diesen nicht ausführt?


----------



## serius1607 (8. September 2009)

Ich finde Aion wirklich sehr geil am meisten liebe ich fliegen ^^ und die asmodia sehen oba hammer geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyphedias (8. September 2009)

MichMuch schrieb:


> tja dazu würde ich gern auch was sagen aber ich komm ja noch nicht mal dazu es zu zoggen den nach dem ich mich einloge kommt das ''you cannot run any more client'' und das schon den ganzen tag alles versucht geht nix des enttäuscht mich schon etwas weil dachte wow endlich mal was andres als WOW ma was neues dan sowas, hatte mich auch schon aufgeggt mit dem download der da rum gesponne hat nun ja ich werd es mal weiter versuche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bekanntes problem hast sicherlich nen moden und kein router, leute ohne router können am nicht connecten da es sowas in korea nicht mehr gibt und der server/client keine pppoe connections zulässt. ncsoft arbeitet mit hochdruck daran.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!! Der kram fliegt in der nächsten freien minute sofort vom Rechner!
> 
> Selten so einen dämlichen Chat gesehen wie hier! Unfreundlicher als in Wow und dazu noch rassistisch ohne ende - durfte mir jetzt sicher dutzende naziparolen anhören - warum wir nicht deutsch sprechen, bzw warum nicht englisch... Channel geht auch nicht weg -.-
> 
> Ohne Worte! Ich geh jetzt mal wieder gemütlich HDR spielen - das einzig wahre wenn man auf nette leute wert legt!





Mit anderen Worten du machst ein Spiel in einem Internationalen Beta Test von den hohlen Engländern , Amis fest ?

Traurig ...

Ich habe diese Nazisprüche 1 Minute gelesen dann hatte ich den Chat ignoriert und schwupps .. Konnte Ich ohne mich aufzuregen die Welt von Aion testen.





Also alles in einem gibts für mich nur ein Wort für das Spiel.

Geil

Und jenachdem wenn es finanziell nicht geht werde Ich meinen WoW Account still legen und mir Aion Gamecards kaufen


----------



## AoC.Virtus (8. September 2009)

*Eins vorweg:*

_Liebe WoWGemeinte, es ist schön wenn man ein Spiel verteidigt. Aber ohne ordentlicher Kritik habt ihr hier nichts verloren !
Auch ich habe 4 jahre WOW gespielt und die letzten Monate nur dumm rumgestanden,.... schöne Abwechslung._


*mein Erlebnis:*

Vor genau einer Woche hab ich mir den Client runter geladen und ich war mich nicht so sicher, ob der KEy von Amazon wirklich kommt.
OK,... dachte ich mir. Schnell einen Key bei ***** gekauft und Acc erstellt. Was auch recht einfach war. Erst einen MasterAcc und dann 
denn SpieleAcc. Nachdem das Spiel / Client fertig war, dachte ich mir.... Start the game^^. Oh was war das.... ERROR 124.153.
Viele berichteten über diverse Einstellungen, wie über Sicherheitseinstellung deaktivieren,Firewall aus, Fix saugen usw. Da konnte ich nur
mit dem Kopf schütteln. Ích wartete einfach ab, auch wenn ich mit Vista64 und Kas2009 die Probleme hatte. Dann auf einmal kam ein Patch
und die Probleme waren weg. (Vorher hab ich nicht wie andere geraden hatten, das System umkonfiguriert - warum auch)

Am Samstag noch einmal Ulduar25 gegangen und mich danacht langsam aus WoW verabschieden. Nun kam der Sonntag, ok erstmal Haushalt
abarbeiten und dann auf 18uhr hofen. Es wurde 18uhr und 18:01uhr setzte ich mir einen kaffee auf. Da mir klar war, das es noch etwas dauern
könnte. Eine Stunde später kam ich dann rein. Nur was für einen Server,... ach egal der erste in der Liste klang gut.

Oh ich seh meinen char, schnell zum Qgeber......................ah was ist das ? 20meter laufen und schwups zurück. Das nenne ich mal lag !
Egal, ausgelogt und einen Server gewählt, wo der Status LOW erscheinte. Und dazu einen Char erstellt auf der hellen Seite.
Und siehe da, die lags waren weg^^. Ok, Quest angenommen und ......ah ein fragezeichen < draufklick. Ups, was war das ein Einführungsvideo
in einem Spiel... erster plusspunkt.

Da ich auf einem 28zoll von Viewsonic mit einer 280gtx und 8gb Ram spiele, drückte ich erst einmal ESC. Darauf hin, hab ich mal meine UI
an die grösse angepasst, ziel im ziel usw. Und was soll ich sagen...

Nach ein paar level war mir klar. Das Spiel hat für mich Zukunft und da hat in meinen Augen Blizz verloren. (bitte keine Flames von WoWlern)
Auch wenn es ja eine Beta ist, was der Final doch schon sehr nahe kommt, hat mich das Spiel überzeugt. Ich werde in der beta noch ausgiebig
die klassen testen umd mich zum Start erst festlegen.

Grafik ist für ein MMO sehr gut. Klar wenn man auf einem AldiMonitor spielt, wird die Bildqualität leiden. Darum versteh ich manche leute nicht.
Und wer sagt, das es auf der GamesCom besser aussah, der sollte sich mal gedanken machen. Denn dort spielte man mit einer Auflösung von
max 1280+1200 (ich war dabei) und max 2fach AA ohne Bloomefekt.

@ NCsoft - Aion ist gekauft !

ps: rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten.


----------



## Skyler93 (8. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> *Eins vorweg:*
> 
> _Liebe WoWGemeinte, es ist schön wenn man ein Spiel verteidigt. Aber ohne ordentlicher Kritik habt ihr hier nichts verloren !
> Auch ich habe 4 jahre WOW gespielt und die letzten Monate nur dumm rumgestanden,.... schöne Abwechslung._
> ...



Will auch zocken.... xD


----------



## Shaft13 (8. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Du hast dich auch nicht darüber beschwert, dass es auf der Gamescom besser aussah
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schwachsinn. Hervorragende 22 Zöller kosten 200 Euro. Ein Klasse 27 Zöller kostet 580 Euro (Dell 2709).

Für Grafikdesigner natürlich nicht die besten,aber für Spieler top.

Das der Monitor die schelchte grafik,die auf vielen Bildern gezeigt wird der Grund sein soll, ist absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Comp4ny (8. September 2009)

Also in kürze gebe ich nochmal eine Umfassende Bewertung ab, habe aber vorläufig 2 Punkte NEGATIV zu Äussern.

- *Das Combat-Movement-System ist eine Katastrophe!* (Was fürn ding?) Wenn Ihr euch im Kampfmodus befindet,
zb. Ihr greift ein Mob an oder drückt einfach *Y*, habt Ihr um euren Char doch nette gelbe Pfeile die Ihr mit WASD ändert.

Dieses System baut sich wie Folgt auf:

*W* = Weinger Deckung / Parrierung / Blocken, dafür *mehr Schaden*.
*A* = *Mehr Parrierung*, dafür weniger Schaden.
*S* = *Mehr Blocken*, dafür weniger Schaden
*D* = *Mehr Parrierung*, dafür weniger Schaden.

Vom Prinzip her ist es eine sehr nette Idee, dass Problem ist allerdings nur das es sehr Schwer zu Steuern ist.
Ihr benutzt in der Regeln immer 1-2 Tasten (W wohl standardmässig ^^) und A S oder D wenn Ihr
das Movement-System nutzen würdet.
Mit der anderen Hand führt Ihr die Maus weil Ihr sonst nicht wirklich das Ziel im Auge halten behalten könnt,
und müsst nun leider *Finger-Akrobatik* ausführen um mal mit Glück eure Attacken und Kombos zu wirken.

Den besonders bei Nahkämpfern ist das Problem das Ihr quasi 2cm am Mob stehen müsst um überhaupt
eure Attacken wirken zu können und habt dennoch das Problem das Ihr euch der Mob sehr oft im Rücken trifft,
und wie jeder weiß Ihr an dieser Stelle am Verwundbarsten seit.

Spätestens im PvP werdet Ihr Merken wie Katastrophal das System wirklich ist.
Denn hier geht es um einiges Hektiker zu und man hat bekanntlich wenige Sekunden um großartig Reagieren zu können
ohne euch erstmal mit dem Combat-System auseinander setzen zu müssen.

Im Grunde müsstet man Quasi "Lanzenstechen" spielen mit ein wenig Reaktion.
Die Folgen kann sich ja jeder ausdenken denke ich...

Daher hier erstmal ein *großes Minus*, und ich hoffe das es Vorgesehen ist das "nicht-Combat-System-Spieler"
gegenüber Combat-Spielern nicht im Nachteil kommen werden und ggf. durch andere Aktionen
dafür gleichgestellt werden können.
==================================================

Das *2. Problem* was mir aufgefallen ist bzw. ich es so fühle, dass ich mit meinem Krieger
der eig. auch Anzeigt das ich mehr Schaden mache, die Kämpfe aber im Vergleich eines Scouts deutlich länger sind.

Scout mit Dolch ist klar das der Dolch schneller ist als ein Schwert,
aber auch mit einem Dolch ich mehr HP beim Mob abziehe trotz weniger Schadens-Anzeige.

Ähnlich verhält es sich auch mit dem Schwert (nur 1. Schwert, nicht Dual).
Im Dual-Waffen-Kampf scheint es mir auch so vorzukommen das sowohl Haupt-Hand als auch Schild-Hand
gleich viel Schaden machen, und nicht wie man es gewohnt ist (Schild-hand 50% weniger gegenüber Haupt-Hand)


----------



## Squizzel (8. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Hervorragende 22 Zöller kosten 200 Euro. Ein Klasse 27 Zöller kostet 580 Euro (Dell 2709).
> 
> Für Grafikdesigner natürlich nicht die besten,aber für Spieler top.



Wer den Unterschied zwischen einem TN und einem S-IPS nicht erkennt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Auch Spieler profetieren von Farbbrillianz, Farbtreue, Kontrast und Ausleuchtung.


----------



## Rygel (8. September 2009)

nach zwei tagen und 7 leveln gefällt mir aion noch recht gut. ich mag das gefühl hier etwas neues zu erkunden: fähigkeiten, waffen, berufe, umgebung (die bei den elyos wirklich schön geraten ist.)
das man nicht nach 2 h level7 erreicht hat gefällt mir eigentlich auch ganz gut. und ich habe immer noch sachen auf die ich mich freuen kann: klassenwahl mit 9, fliegen mit 10, die hauptstadt bestaunen und erkunden, usw.

im moment bin ich echt positiv überrascht und voller guter hoffnung das aion das bringen kann was WAR, LotRo, guild wars & conan nicht konnten: mich zu motivieren bis zum max-level weiter zu spielen. werde auch in der derzeigen beta kein powerleveln betreiben damit ich mit dem headstart am 20. richtig gemütlich mit dt. texten und offenen augen alle nochmal richtig unter die lupe nehmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enesty (8. September 2009)

also bis jetzt überzeugt mich das Spiel überhaupt nicht (LvL 13)

am meisten stören mich die sterbenslangweiligen Quests und die lineare Spielwelt. Für mich als jemand, der gern erkundet und erforscht ist das ein Todesurteil.

Naja mal schauen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## FrAkE (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Es wird sicher genauso enden wie WAR oder AOC, was ja nicht schlecht sein muss...
> 
> ...



ma ne frage du jammerst weil es keinen deutschenserver gibt?
ja in den ersten betas gab es nur Amy server usw.

was ist daran so schwer die sprache zu lernen?
jeder hatte es in der schule und wer damit nicht klar kommt soll sich die beta garnet angucken

ich denke weniger das 70% zu wow zurück gehen
da WoW sich alles versaut mit dem "ich machs noch einfacher damit es auch die letzten gimps schaffen"


Aion ist da ganz anders versuch es einfach mal undn du wirst merken das es ein ganz anderer aufbau vom spiel prinzip ist wie WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber so sachen sagen wie "ey voll der dreck" nur weil du es nicht schaffst das zu lesen weil es vill in E. da steht
machsde dich lachhaft ^^


mfg


----------



## Shaft13 (8. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wer den Unterschied zwischen einem TN und einem S-IPS nicht erkennt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Auch Spieler profetieren von Farbbrillianz, Farbtreue, Kontrast und Ausleuchtung.



Und alle TN Monitore haben ein Scheiss Bild und alle S-IPS Monitore ein geniales Bild? Willst du uns das sagen??

Und wer Grafik von einem Spiel schlecht findet, hat wohl TN Monitor und muss nur S-IPS Panel nehmen (der DELL 2709,von Prad mit Sehr gut getestet ,hat keins der beiden Displays) und schon wird aus schlechter Grafik geniale Grafik??

Sorry, aber das ist lächerlich.

Klar gibt es paar Unterschiede, aber aus schlechten Ingamegrafik wird auf dem besten Monitor keine tolle Grafik.


----------



## Talshair (8. September 2009)

Mir gefällt Aion bisher gut. Die Grafik ist sehr hübsch, die Welt lebendig und farbenfroh. Animationen in- und ausserhalb der Kampfes gefallen mir ebenfalls und wirken deutlich weniger hölzern, als ich es schon anderswo gesehen habe. Der Char reagiert gut und direkt auf Eingaben. Die Quests sind wie in jedem anderen vergleichbaren MMO, keine Sensation aber durchaus in Ordnung. 

Die Performance des Spiels ist gefühlt sehr gut. Obwohl im Startgebiet sehr viele Leute herumwuselten, habe ich keine störenden Einbrüche der Frames bemerkt und ich habe die Grafik am oberen Anschlag. Ich vermute also, dass es auch auf älteren Rechners mit den entsprechenden Einstellungen sehr gut läuft.

Fazit nach 2 Tagen Open-Beta, PVE:
Aion wirkt handwerklich sehr solide und bietet das, was man von einem ordentlichen MMO erwartet. Es macht nichts grossartig falsch bietet aber auch keine Innovationen (das hat aber auch niemand erwartet).
Viel mehr kann man nach so einer kurzen Spielzeit kaum sagen.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Die tolle Community hat mir das Spiel definitiv versaut, bs es keinen Deutschen Server gibt werd ich nicht mal dran denken das wieder anzuschauen!
> Was ist so schlimm oder schwer dran einfach nett miteinander umzugehn wie in LOTRO? Versteh ich nicht



Manch eine® verwechselt leider eine Beta mit nem Trail-account... Auch in Lotro (war damals auch in den Betas dabei) gab es europäische Beta(!!!!)-Server auf denen allemöglichen Sprachen gesprochen wurden, und deutsche allgemein als: "fucking Krauts" bezeichnet wurden. Da muss man wirklich drüber stehen.

Klar ist man, wenn man Lotro gewöhnt ist, entsetzt wie dumm-kindisch die Community ist, erinnert leider stark an WoW, aber für sowas gibts ja Gilden und Ignore Liste
(die man für Aion wohl zwangsläufig nutzen muss).

Ich finde Aion ist ein nettes Spielchen, das es sowohl Grafisch, als auch an Komplexität und Abwechslung zwar nicht mit Lotro aufnehmen kann, aber auf jedenfall seine Daseinsberechtigung hat.
Wenn es released wird werde ich wohl zwei Spiele spielen:

-Lotro für PvE,Inis,Raids
und
-Aion für PvP


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Zum Release wird es deutsche Server geben, soviel zum Thema.


----------



## OldboyX (8. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wer den Unterschied zwischen einem TN und einem S-IPS nicht erkennt, dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen. Auch Spieler profetieren von Farbbrillianz, Farbtreue, Kontrast und Ausleuchtung.



Schon, aber ob es sich lohnt dafür 1000+ Euro auszugeben, wenn ich nicht unbedingt auf Farbtreue angewiesen bin? Kontrast und Ausleuchtung sind meist ähnlich übrigens. Die Vorteile sind in erster Linie eben Farbtreue, Bildqualität und vor allem die Blickwinkel.
Außerdem haben S-IPS-Panels den Nachteil, dass sie "langsamer" reagieren als TN-Panels, was besonders für Gamer unangenehm werden kann.

Sind diese Vor (und auch Nachteile, wegen der Reaktionszeit) wirklich hunderte Euros wert? Das muss jeder für sich selbst abschätzen. Ich würde mir nie und nimmer ein S-IPS Panel kaufen, es sei denn ich gewinne plötzlich im Lotto.

Wer Farbtreue für den Job braucht, ja, aber sonst ist man mit einem 200 Euro Monitor meiner Meinung nach bestens bedient.

@ Topic

Mir gefällt Aion. Ich sitze die Open Beta aus (schon in den Preview WEs alles getested) und warte auf den Headstart!


----------



## Talshair (8. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Manch eine® verwechselt leider eine Beta mit nem Trail-account... Auch in Lotro (war damals auch in den Betas dabei) gab es europäische Beta(!!!!)-Server auf denen allemöglichen Sprachen gesprochen wurden, und deutsche allgemein als: "fucking Krauts" bezeichnet wurden. Da muss man wirklich drüber stehen.
> 
> Klar ist man, wenn man Lotro gewöhnt ist, entsetzt wie dumm-kindisch die Community ist, erinnert leider stark an WoW, aber für sowas gibts ja Gilden und Ignore Liste
> (die man für Aion wohl zwangsläufig nutzen muss).
> ...



Sehe ich nicht so. Lotro hat keinesfall eine bessere Grafik als Aion, es hat lediglich eine ganz Andere.
Bei Komplexität und Abwechslung denke ich ebenfalls nicht gerade an Lotro. Eve oder SWG sind komplexe MMOs für mich. Was die Abwechslung betrifft (PVE, Inis, Raids), so hat WoW sicher mehr zu bieten als Lotro.

Das ist natürlich alles subjektiv! Ich persönlich habe Lotro nach 3 Monaten aufgegeben, da es mich tödlich gelangweilt hat.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Talshair schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Lotro hat keinesfall eine bessere Grafik als Aion, es hat lediglich eine ganz Andere.
> Bei Komplexität und Abwechslung denke ich ebenfalls nicht gerade an Lotro. Eve oder SWG sind komplexe MMOs für mich. Was die Abwechslung betrifft (PVE, Inis, Raids), so hat WoW sicher mehr zu bieten als Lotro.
> 
> Das ist natürlich alles subjektiv! Ich persönlich habe Lotro nach 3 Monaten aufgegeben, da es mich tödlich gelangweilt hat.



Sehe das ähnlich....LoTRO ist tödlich langweilig und hatte für mich an Abwechslung nichts zu bieten.

Da sehe ich den Kampf zwischen Aion und anderen MMOs sofern man das Kampf nennen kann.ABer alles in Allem ist Aion gut gelungen was bisher für mich sichtbar war auf meinem Weg bis lvl 28 (C .

Was natürlich dann im Endgame los ist bleibt weiter abzuwarten...


----------



## SARodiRIEL (8. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Sehe das ähnlich....LoTRO ist tödlich langweilig und hatte für mich an Abwechslung nichts zu bieten.



Lotro entfalltet seine Pracht erst im späteren Verlauf, da die meisten WoW-Kiddies es nicht länger als 3 Monate aushalten, oder sie aufgeben weil es ihnen zu anspruchsvoll ist sehen das nur leider (oder zum glück?) nicht viele von denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr müsst euch jetzt nicht aufregen, ich mache Aion ja nicht schlecht und werds auch auf jedenfall spielen. Nur kommt es meiner Meinung nach nicht an das Epische Spielgefühl von Lotro ran, -nur meine Meinung. Es ist eben ein anderes Spielgefühl.


----------



## 3lvi5 (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!! Der kram fliegt in der nächsten freien minute sofort vom Rechner!
> 
> Selten so einen dämlichen Chat gesehen wie hier! Unfreundlicher als in Wow und dazu noch rassistisch ohne ende - durfte mir jetzt sicher dutzende naziparolen anhören - warum wir nicht deutsch sprechen, bzw warum nicht englisch... Channel geht auch nicht weg -.-
> 
> Ohne Worte! Ich geh jetzt mal wieder gemütlich HDR spielen - das einzig wahre wenn man auf nette leute wert legt!



Da sieht man mal das du nicht HDRO in der Beta gespielt hast. Die Server waren auch international und da war genau das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen bekommen wir Deutschen ja auch unsere eigenen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also Aion schafft es mich in seinen Bann zu ziehen durch die Grafik, die Musik und die Soundefekte.
Es macht in Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen schon einen fertigen Eindruck.
Schon in der Closed Beta hat es AION geschafft das ich die Zeit vergesse und hey das passiert mir echt ganz selten.
Haben eigentlich nur DaoC und WoW am Anfang geschafft.
Also in meinen Augen ist es auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Naja gut...dann ist der Verlgeich ja ohnehin völlig sinnlos.

Also ich hab LoTRO etwa..joa..hmm...bissi weniger als 3 Monate gespielt weil ich hoffte es weckt in mir eben solchen Spielspass da ich ein großer Fan von LoTR ansich bin.

Jedoch war das in besagten 3 Monaten nur sehr sehr selten der Fall. Ich kann daher nicht sagen wie sich das im Endgame anfühlt.Aber exakt das gleiche ist ja in Aion der Fall.Bisher können nur wenige vom Endgame sprechen und vom Endgame auf 1.5 für die westliche Welt kein Mensch.

Ich denke man sollte warten bis mal die ersten paar tausen Leute sich im Abyss auf die Mütze gegeben haben und dann wird man sehen wie es ist.


----------



## Tonen (8. September 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach bestes MMO was ich je gespielt habt und ich hab Sie alle gespielt :O (Wow 3 jahre, Hdro,Warhammer,...)

Das Startgebiet der Elyos is wohl das stimmigste was ich je gesehen hab. 


Ich könnt jetzt noch ca 35 Seite schreiben aber dazu hab ich keine Lust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeden is das Spiel nen versuch wert.

Und ich würde ma in den Raum stellen wenn Blizzard nix gravierend wieder zurückpatched is Aion wohl der härsteste WoW konkurent!


mfg


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2009)

Tonen schrieb:


> Und ich würde ma in den Raum stellen wenn Blizzard nix gravierend wieder zurückpatched is Aion wohl der härsteste WoW konkurent!


Das Problem ist, dass man solche Sätze einfach schon zu oft gehört hat. Es ist schön, wenn ein Spiel Spaß macht und ich gönne es Aion von Herzen, dass es lange erfolgreich auf dem Markt sein wird... aber kann man nicht einfach mit diesen Vergleichen und Prognosen aufhören?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Denke auch soweit sollte man nicht gleich vorschnellen.

Was aber festgehalten werden kann ist, dass Aion nicht mit den Anfangsproblematiken wie sie beispielsweie massiv bei AoC auftraten zu kämpfen hat.

Es muss ja nicht WoW gleich auslöschen können...aber einfach adequat daneben bestehen und ein ernst  zu nehmender Konkurrent sein...


----------



## Sedivh (8. September 2009)

Ich wollte mich mal bei allen so in der runde bedanken über die infos übers game...
ich warte schon gespannt auf das game und kann es kaum erwarten nen heiler zu spielen
am beta key bin ich zwar irgendwie vorbeigeschlittert aber das spiel werde ich mir so oder 
so holen bis dahin hoffe ich noch ne menge mehr beta eindrücke etc von euch zu hören


----------



## Roy1971 (8. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man solche Sätze einfach schon zu oft gehört hat. Es ist schön, wenn ein Spiel Spaß macht und ich gönne es Aion von Herzen, dass es lange erfolgreich auf dem Markt sein wird... aber kann man nicht einfach mit diesen Vergleichen und Prognosen aufhören?


Ich finde auch, dass diese Vergleich und Prognosen nicht unbedingt hier hin gehören. Aber wie beim Start von AoC, WAR oder auch RoM.... diese provokanten Fragen allá "Was ist besser, schöner, weiter" wird es immer wieder geben. Leider! 

Ich frag mich schon des öfteren, warum MMO´s nicht nebeneinander existieren können oder dürfen? Jedes MMO hat irgendwo seine Vor- aber auch Nachteile und deshalb ist es immer der "persönliche" Geschmack, der entscheidet.

Ich habe für mich entschieden, dass ich Aion eine Chance geben werde, da mich die Beta echt begeistert..... und Kleinigkeiten gibts in jedem Spiel zu bemängeln.


----------



## Cyphedias (8. September 2009)

Naja gebe nun auch mal meinen  Senf dazu:

Ich zocke atm nen Cleric auf Level 18^^ 
Finde die Umgebung und Sounduntermalung sehr stimmig, die Steuerrung geht meiner Meinung nach gut von der Hand wenn man sich eine weile dran gewöhnt hat. Eines der besten Features im Moment finde ich sind die Campaign Quests die super schön mit Randsequenzen erzählt werden. Man wird gut durch die Quests durch zu zonen geführt und wenn man seine Augen dabei offenhält und alle Quests löst die man so unterwegs findet, habe ich beisher auch noch keine Questlücken gehabt.

Einige mankos:
BITTE BITTE target abwählen per klick dauernd esc drücken nervt
automatischer selbstzauber funktioniert nur wenn das target auch in range ist(wenn mich zB was addet ist aber out of range, und ichn hot drücken will auf mich passiert solange nichts bis ich den mob in range habe)
besserte statuswerte übersicht, bringt mir halt nix wenn ich 14 accuracy bekomme, aber kein plan habe wieviel mir das bringt, das lässt sich an sich auf alle statuswerte übertragen


----------



## Talshair (8. September 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass man solche Sätze einfach schon zu oft gehört hat. Es ist schön, wenn ein Spiel Spaß macht und ich gönne es Aion von Herzen, dass es lange erfolgreich auf dem Markt sein wird... aber kann man nicht einfach mit diesen Vergleichen und Prognosen aufhören?



Sehe ich auch so. WoW wird sicher durch gar nichts aus dem Feld geschlagen, nicht heute und nicht morgen. WoW kann sich irgendwann durch das Alter nur selbst eleminieren. Bis dahin ist aber noch Zeit. Egal wie man zu WoW steht, diesem Spiel ist es zu verdanken das MMOs zum Massenphänomen wurden und es schuff einen breiten Markt für andere Produkte. Dieses Stück Innovation und der damit verbundene wirtschaftliche Erfolg wird so schnell niemanden mehr gelingen. WoW war zu richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort. Einen solchen Zulauf über einen so langen Zeitraum lässt sich nicht beliebig wiederholen, auch nicht mit einem "besseren" Produkt. Daher ist jeder Konkurrenzvergleich spekulativ und sinnlos.


----------



## Cyphedias (8. September 2009)

ich weiß auch nicht warum alle immer unbedingt wollen das irgend ein game wow von seinem platz stößt?!?
was ändert das an dem individuellen spielspass? genau garnichts....... auch wenns mir gefallen würde wenn blizzard massiv spieler einbüßen würde da mir deren politik langsam garnicht mehr gefällt!


----------



## Tommsen (8. September 2009)

Tolles Spiel ... Fazit nach 2 Tagen spielen.... Gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barreth (8. September 2009)

Nach 2 Tagen Open Beta, bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Was ich auch für eine sehr gute Idee halte ist die Bank die man hat, das man einmal für sich ins Obere Fach hineinlegt, oder ins untere wo die Twinks ran können, und Kinah kann man auch noch einzahlen. So mit erübrigt sich das lästige hin und her schicken von Post an die Twinks^^.

Spiel bei Amazon vorbestellt, und freu mich schon wenn es dann los geht.


----------



## Szadek (8. September 2009)

Optich macht es schon mal viel her... gespielt hab ich jetzt noch nicht das Meiste geht mir irgend wie son bisschen aufn Keks das die Server so Laggen... auch am Vormittag wo nicht so viele Leute on sind...
Oder gibts nen server der atm super läuft?


----------



## Cyphedias (8. September 2009)

serverlägs sind meist probleme die durch gameguard und client verursacht werden, nicht von der serverperformance selber, ich zum beispiel hatte selbst zu open beta start wo alle 10 channels rappel voll waren null lägs, aber laut twitter arbeiten sie schon daran.


----------



## noidic (8. September 2009)

Was mir zuerst mal auffiel... Grafik, Art der Animation, Umgebung, NPCs, Quests, Interface... erinnert mich doch sehr stark an z.B. Rappelz, ich fühlte mich direkt in nem aufgehübschten Asia-Grinder. Wobei es sehr hübsch ist, keine Frage. Nur interessiert mich die Grafik in nem MMO eher sekundär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher hab ich noch nicht wirklich weit gespielt, daher kann ich nciht sagen, ob sich sowas  wie eine interessante Hintergrundgeschichte finden lässt oder mal interessante Questbeschreibungen...

Das tagging bzw. das fehlende tagging ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, würde es aber nicht als schlecht bezeichnen.

Bisher hab ich noch nichts gefunden, was mich davon überzeugt zu Aion zu wechseln, 2 Spiele gleichzeitig spielen, dafür fehlt mir die Zeit. Daher wird NCSoft wohl auf mich verzichten müssen und ich werde Blizzard weiter treu bleiben


----------



## SireS (8. September 2009)

Szadek schrieb:


> Optich macht es schon mal viel her... gespielt hab ich jetzt noch nicht das Meiste geht mir irgend wie son bisschen aufn Keks das die Server so Laggen... auch am Vormittag wo nicht so viele Leute on sind...
> Oder gibts nen server der atm super läuft?



Ich habe Sonntag abend auf "meinem" Elyios-Server angefangen (der 1. in der Liste) und muss sagen, da hab ich kaum Probleme mit Laggs, einzig die Q-Geber brauchen manchmal 2 oder 3 Klicks bis sie reagieren.

Heute morgen ganz früh hab ich mir dann eine Asmodier-Mage auf dem 2. Server in der Liste erstellt und muss sagen, da war das nicht spielbar. So derbe Lags, das die Monster nicht reagieren und man von unsichtbaren Monstern geschlagen wird usw. Schon seltsam das es da so Unterschiede gibt.

P.S. Sry, die Server-Namen weiss ich nicht atm aber die Liste sollte ja bei jedem gleich sein


----------



## Nechbet_eds (8. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Öhm euch AION Gegnern ist schon klar das ihr euch nur an kleinigkeiten festbeisst die man selber anders einstellen kann oder? Somit kann man euch einfach nicht ernst nehmen, da eure Gegenargumente keinen wirklichen Halt haben. Dir gefällt nicht was die Leute im Chat schreiben? Is ne EU Beta mit Sprachunterschieden da ist klar das sich einige anpissen mach einfach den Chat aus. Dir gefällt der Sound nicht? Geh mal auf Optionen Soundeinstellungen da kannste ausmachen was du willst.
> Wenn ihr so an eine Sache heran geht solltet ihr mmorpgs gleich aufgeben oder keine Betas mehr spielen denn eure problemchen gibts immer irgendwie.



Bei deiner Signatur ist es klar dass dir Aion gefällt. Du stehst ja auf Aisa Style^^


Was nicht heißt dass ich Aoin nicht auch interessant ist nur muss ich mir das Spiel erstamal instalieren


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

noidic schrieb:


> Was mir zuerst mal auffiel... Grafik, Art der Animation, Umgebung, NPCs, Quests, Interface... erinnert mich doch sehr stark an z.B. Rappelz, ich fühlte mich direkt in nem aufgehübschten Asia-Grinder. Wobei es sehr hübsch ist, keine Frage. Nur interessiert mich die Grafik in nem MMO eher sekundär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast netma angespielt also nicht mehr als 3 level und dann meinste es liegt dir nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aha...naja okay wie du meinst...aber so kann man sich natürlich kein Urteil bilden...


----------



## Sin (8. September 2009)

Was mir nicht ganz so gut gefällt, ist das Interface. Ich stehe eher so auf "weniger ist mehr" Würde es ganz gerne komplett ausschalten können und nur die Hotbars behalten.


----------



## Belandur (8. September 2009)

Ich bin sehr beeindruckt von der Beta und auch von dern Servern.
Hätte nciht gedacht das das alles schon soo stabil läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Naja das Aion bestimmte Features "kopiert" hat kann man so nicht sagen, da ja irgendwie alle MMO´s im Grunde gleich sind^^

Was mir allerdings nicht so gefällt ist, das man alle DP verliert wenn man stirbt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noidic (8. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Du hast netma angespielt also nicht mehr als 3 level und dann meinste es liegt dir nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer sagt dir dass ich nicht mehr als 3 level gespielt hab? Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich das nicht sonderlich weit gespielt habe. Insgesamt werdens so etwa 4 Stunden gewesen sein, ich wollte mir halt zumindest die Fliegerei mal ansehen.

Ich hab auch nciht geschrieben, dass es mir nicht liegt. Hätte ich die Zeit für ein zweites MMO oder würde WOW grad den Bach runtergehen, würde ich mir Aion sicherlich auch besorgen, aber beides ist nicht so und für nen Wechsel ist es mir persönlich nicht gut genug (rein subjektiv!)


----------



## Mähne (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!! Der kram fliegt in der nächsten freien minute sofort vom Rechner!
> 
> Selten so einen dämlichen Chat gesehen wie hier! Unfreundlicher als in Wow und dazu noch rassistisch ohne ende - durfte mir jetzt sicher dutzende naziparolen anhören - warum wir nicht deutsch sprechen, bzw warum nicht englisch... Channel geht auch nicht weg -.-
> 
> Ohne Worte! Ich geh jetzt mal wieder gemütlich HDR spielen - das einzig wahre wenn man auf nette leute wert legt!


Das war in den anderen Betas genauso. Weiß ja nicht, finds ziemlich komisch die Spielequalität anhand des Chats festzunageln, jeder wie er will.


----------



## Mikehoof (8. September 2009)

Da mein PC ausgerechnet am Sonntag seinen Dienst eingestellt hat kann ich nur von der CB sprechen und da konnte ich kaum aufhören zu spielen.
Klar der Char läuft ein wenig komisch und mein erster Tod wurde durch 3 merkwürdige Hasen verursacht aber wenn sich erstmal auf die Grafik und den Stil einläßt hat Aion schon am Anfang einiges zu bieten.

Viele Leute die immer den Vergleich mit WoW anstreben sind einfach noch nicht bereit für was neues. Als ich seinerzeit WoW gespielt habe und dann mit Guild Wars anfing habe ich auch immer GW mit WoW verglichen. Einen Monat später war ich wieder bei WoW am Start. Man muß wirklich mit WoW durch sein, es muß einen so richtig ankotzen dann klappt es auch mit einem anderen Spiel :-)

13 Monate ohne WoW und nicht eine Sekunde an eine Rückkehr gedacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

noidic schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir dass ich nicht mehr als 3 level gespielt hab? Ich hab geschrieben, dass ich das nicht sonderlich weit gespielt habe. Insgesamt werdens so etwa 4 Stunden gewesen sein, ich wollte mir halt zumindest die Fliegerei mal ansehen.
> 
> Ich hab auch nciht geschrieben, dass es mir nicht liegt. Hätte ich die Zeit für ein zweites MMO oder würde WOW grad den Bach runtergehen, würde ich mir Aion sicherlich auch besorgen, aber beides ist nicht so und für nen Wechsel ist es mir persönlich nicht gut genug (rein subjektiv!)



Nee hast du nicht gesagt aber man konnte es annehmen aufrgund deines Posts.

Naja seis drum...da in meinen Augen WoW seit mehreren Moanten komplet den Bach runter geht ist meine Meinung eben ne ganz andere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barreth (8. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Da mein PC ausgerechnet am Sonntag seinen Dienst eingestellt hat kann ich nur von der CB sprechen und da konnte ich kaum aufhören zu spielen.
> Klar der Char läuft ein wenig komisch und mein erster Tod wurde durch 3 merkwürdige Hasen verursacht aber wenn sich erstmal auf die Grafik und den Stil einläßt hat Aion schon am Anfang einiges zu bieten.
> 
> Viele Leute die immer den Vergleich mit WoW anstreben sind einfach noch nicht bereit für was neues. Als ich seinerzeit WoW gespielt habe und dann mit Guild Wars anfing habe ich auch immer GW mit WoW verglichen. Einen Monat später war ich wieder bei WoW am Start. Man muß wirklich mit WoW durch sein, es muß einen so richtig ankotzen dann klappt es auch mit einem anderen Spiel :-)
> ...




Ich denke warum viele nicht bereit sind ist einfach das sie in WOW auch noch durch die Jahre viele Freunde haben, und die hintersich zu lassen ist denke ich für den ein oder anderen sehr schwer. Und den kompletten Neuanfang, neue Gilde usw. Da rennt lieber so mancher zum 100xnach Naxx oder Uldur^^, wenn´s Spaß macht. Ich hab seit 1 Monat WOW an den Nagel gehängt und denke das ich mit Aion viel Spaß haben werde.


----------



## Fyralon (8. September 2009)

Hab die Preorder seit dem diese angeboten wurde und ohne Frage begeistert mich das Game rundherum.

Was ich mir allerdings an Naziflames im Chat reinziehen musste...an Hasstiraden gegen Deutsche und Franzosen(?) von ewig gestrigen und Geistig zurückgebliebenen usw usf spottet jeder Beschreibung!

Wo und von wem bitte werden solch kranke Subjekte auf die Menschheit losgelassen?Würd ich meinen Sohn nur einmal dabei erwischen solche Äusserungen von sich zu geben würde der gar nichts mehr im I-Net spielen!Manche Eltern scheinen den Sinn einer vernünftigen Erziehung noch nicht so ganz begriffen zu haben.Ich selbst bin 42 und zieh ein farbiges Kind gross..irgendwann kann man diesen Bockmist nicht mehr ertragen!

Wenn die Com bei Release dann auch noch die Selbe ist bin ich in nullkommanichts da weg.

Assozial hoch³ triffts absolut.


----------



## Barreth (8. September 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Hab die Preorder seit dem diese angeboten wurde und ohne Frage begeistert mich das Game rundherum.
> 
> Was ich mir allerdings an Naziflames im Chat reinziehen musste...an Hasstiraden gegen Deutsche und Franzosen(?) von ewig gestrigen und Geistig zurückgebliebenen usw usf spottet jeder Beschreibung!
> 
> ...



Da es ja Deutsche Server geben wird, denke ich werden wir da weniger Probleme haben.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Da ist eebn das Problem auf europäischen Beta-Servern wenn versch. Kulturen aufeinander prallen.Teils einfach assoziales Verhalten teils unwissenheit. Ich erinnere mich an einen Frankreich-Urlaub wo wir uns mit einer Gruppe Franzosen anfreundeten....irgendwann kamen sie uns mit dem Arm gen Himmel gestreckt un der Parole "S**g H**l" entgegen in der Annahme wir würden das lustig finden.Nachdem wir sie dann mal aufgeklärt hatten was das eigentlich alles zu bedeuten hat war auch alles okay.....

Aber mit release werden die nationen ja wieder getrennt und wenns dann immernoch nicht hilft einfach den chan aus schalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Es wird sicher genauso enden wie WAR oder AOC, was ja nicht schlecht sein muss...
> 
> ...



Und Du glaubst nicht, daß Du da ein wenig übertreibst? Mir gehen solche Leute auch auf die Nerven, aber in der Beta sollte man das nicht allzu 
ernst nehmen. Lass Dich nicht durch solche Deppen entmutigen. Bei Release wird sich das ganz sicher ändern.  
Ich habe jedenfalls auch eine Menge nette und hilfsbereite Leute getroffen. 


MfG


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Naja....der Vergleich hinkt halt enorm.

In der LoTR Beta war der umgangston genauso rabiat....es liegt einfach daran, dass so viele nationen auf den Servern sind.Mit release hat das ein ende und gut ist.


----------



## Berserkius (8. September 2009)

@Marion9394 wenn du alles so schlimm findest was dort angeblich passiert ist dann kann ich dir raten dein Internet komplett abzustellen. Ich denke deine Antwort hier in den Thread ist eh nicht ernstgemeint sondern nur sinnloses qequatsche.


Tikif

zurück zum Thema


----------



## Randor2 (8. September 2009)

Mich hats auch sehr irritiert was da teilweise abgegangen ist.
Dann hab ich den Regionalchat aus gestellt und gut war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xulnag (8. September 2009)

Aion ist für mich ein zweischneidiges Schwert, einerseits verdient die Charaktererschaffung schon fünf Sterne da hier wirklich ein individueller Char erstellt werden kann, bei dem man auch noch die Stimme auswählen kann. 

Wer mal herzhaft lachen will erstellt sich einen weiblichen Char und tippt /sleep oder /cheer ein. die Nummer mit den Pompoms ist einfach göttlich.

Zur Welt selbst: Die Chars sind fein animiert und bestechen durch hochauflösende Grafik. Besonders Plattenträger sehen extrem geschmeidig aus und wirken in keinem Teil wie Clowns auf Jobsuche. Gleiches gilt für die Mobs. Nett ist zudem das getötete Gegner mit einer Schnelltaste geplündert werden können. Man muß den Mob also nicht erst anklicken. Es genügt eine Taste zu drücken und der Inhalt wechselt den Besitzer. 

Positiv: Vögel usw. bevölkern neuerdings die Gegend und tragen zu einer lebendigeren Welt bei.

Was mir weniger gefällt sind die Texturen der Landschaft, die nicht annähernd den Detailgrad haben wie die Chartexturen und daher grobgepixelt wirken. Hier nützt auch der beste Monitor mit der besten Grafikkarte nix. Schlechte Texturen bleiben schlechte Texturen.

Die Kampfanimation ist flüssig bietet aber von Level 1 - 10 keine nennenswerte Abwechslung. Beim Krieger konnte ich beobachten, wie ich mit einer Taste den kompletten Kampf gestaltete. In diesem Zusammenhang von schwieriger Steuerung zu sprechen kann ich nich ganz nachvollziehen. Wie bei allen anderen MMOs auch bestehen die ersten 20 Level aus den typsichen hole 4 Säcke davon, töte 6 davon usw. Wer also glaubt hier mit neuem verwöhnt zu werden wird enttäuscht werden.

Ein Punkt der mir besonders negativ auffiel sind die Kampfgeräusche. Egal welche Stimme ich einstelle, die Geräuschkulisse bleibt unverändert und wirkt, besonders bei weiblichen Chars schon extrem störend, wenn man ständig ähääää und Hijaaa in einer unangenehm hohen stimmlage hört. Eine Funktion das zu ändern hatte ich bereits bei der CB geäußert.

Die Musik hingegen ist wirklich gut gelungen und erst beim dritten oder vierten Mal habe ich bemerkt, daß die Sängerin das Wort Aion singt.

Einige Dinge die mir besonders aufgefallen sind:

Die Maussteuerung ist "strange". Ja man kann die beiden Haken im Optionsmenü rausnehmen und sich damit in WoW-Manier durch die Gegend bewegen, allerdings fällt in diesem Modus das Umschauen, während einer Bewegung flach. Hoffentlich wird das den europäischen Verhältnissen nochmal angepasst.

Warum man die meisten Einstellungen des Clienten nur verändern kann, wenn man sich eingelogt hat verstehen auch nur die Balaur! 
Die Funktion nach dem Beenden die Aion-Homepage anzusteuern ist zwar gut gemeint aber sinnlos, da die Entwickler ihre Erkenntnisse lieber "twittern" statt sie auf der Aionseite zu veröffentlichen, auf der man nach Beendigung des Spiels automatisch anspringt. Warum die Funktion daas abzuschalten in den Tiefen des Ingame-Menüs versteckt werden musste ist mir schleierhaft.
Noch schleierhafter ist allerdings, warum jeder erfolglose Einwahlversuch - bei mir kommt öfter mal die Mitteilung die Loginserver antworten nicht - damit endet, daß der Client geschlossen wird und ich wieder auf der Aionseite lande.  

Schade ist zudem, daß die Lokalisierung noch nicht abgeschlossen und eingepatcht wurde. Da dies aber demnächst passiert, dürfen wir gespannt sein, wie die Übersetzungsklopse ausfallen.

Fazit: Ein interessantes MMO das jedoch mit einigen Startschwierigkeiten zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## Karnaya (8. September 2009)

Das mit dem Chat-Geflame nervt natürlich, auch wenn ich auf meinen beiden Betaservern nichts davon mitbekam. Vermutlich da ich mehr mit gamen beschäftigt war als mit lesen.

Der Niveauverlust war einer der Gründe warum ich mich von "WoW" nach 2 Jahren wieder verabschiedet habe. Liegt wohl nicht am Game das die Leute so doof tun, sondern am Zeitgeist. Und wenn die Beta vorbei ist, sich die Probierer ausgetobt haben, wieder zu ihrem Stammgame zurückkehren, und die eigentlichen Käufer loslegen die wirklich auf Aion stehen, wird sich die Lage sicher beruhigen.

Zum Thema: ich liebe Aion, auch wenn die Open Beta bei mir nicht so rund läuft wie die CB. Ausserdem möchte ich - da die Chars ja anschliessend gewiped werden - gar nicht mehr soviel vom Game sehen und halte mich diesmal echt zurück. 

Die Atmosphäre, das Spielprinzip, die Musik und natürlich auch die Graphik jedoch stellen mich rundum zufrieden. Ein klein bisschen enttäuscht bin ich darüber, dass sich Elyos und Asmodae so sehr vom Aufbau her ähneln, dass das Gamen der jeweiligen anderen Fraktion kaum nennenswerte Unterschiede bringt. Auch das "dunkle" Asmodae ist so düster nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Weiters ist es schade, dass die einzelnen Klassen eigentlich die gleichen Quests und Startgebiete haben. Zumindest wurden mir beim experimentieren keine grossen Unterschiede bewusst. So wird das Twinken ein bisschen langweilig. Aber das wäre auch schon alles. Ich glaube Aion hat genug Spielspasspotential um einen lange zu fesseln und zu begeistern. Ob das jedoch dauerhaft sein wird, stellt sich vermutlich erst nach einiger Zeit heraus. Da ich viel arbeite und ab November noch Dragon Age zocken will, wirds wohl eh dauern, bis ich "alles" gesehen habe...

Geiles Game. Freu mich auf den Release


----------



## Lari (8. September 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> @Marion9394 Mimimiimmmiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Gut adaptiert aus dem WoW Forenteil von Buffed.
Eins kann ich euch, ohne Aion gespielt zu haben, jetzt schon sagen. Von der Community her ist es nichts anderes als die WoW-Community, dabei wird doch immer so arg versucht sich von der bösen bösen WoW-Community zu distanzieren.

Eins sei mal gesagt: Kein Onlinespiel hat eine wirklich schlechte Community. Beziehungsweise unterscheiden sich Communitys kaum, egal welches Spiel man spielt. Bloß fallen einem die Idioten eher auf als der normale Forennutzer/Spieler. Das gleiche lässt sich auf die Beta übertragen. Der "Nazi-Brüller" fällt auf, die anderen 100 um einen rum rücken dabei in den Hintergrund...

Das war jetzt arg offtopic, aber bei den ständigen Seitenhieben gegen andere Communitys, vorwiegend die WoW-Community zu der ich zähle, kann man nicht ewig still halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens spiel ich heute auch AION an um mir ein Bild davon zu machen. Also nicht als bösen WoW-Spieler in der Luft zerreissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Also du kannst die Kamera problemlos mit der linken Maustaste wärend des laufes drehen...garkein Problem.

Was die Welt angeht...anfangs ist sie etwas...naja...eintönig das stimmt...aber wie ich finde nimmt die Detailfreude mit steigendem Levle ebenfalls in der Umgebung zu.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Gut adaptiert aus dem WoW Forenteil von Buffed.
> Eins kann ich euch, ohne Aion gespielt zu haben, jetzt schon sagen. Von der Community her ist es nichts anderes als die WoW-Community, dabei wird doch immer so arg versucht sich von der bösen bösen WoW-Community zu distanzieren.
> 
> Eins sei mal gesagt: Kein Onlinespiel hat eine wirklich schlechte Community. Beziehungsweise unterscheiden sich Communitys kaum, egal welches Spiel man spielt. Bloß fallen einem die Idioten eher auf als der normale Forennutzer/Spieler. Das gleiche lässt sich auf die Beta übertragen. Der "Nazi-Brüller" fällt auf, die anderen 100 um einen rum rücken dabei in den Hintergrund...
> ...



Naja..tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen...aber es ist schlicht Fakt das die WoW Community wie keine andere von Volliditon und Profil-Neurotikern durchzogen ist. Ich habe selbe mehreren Community angehört...und in keiner ist mir selber das in dem Maße von WoW aufgefallen....was aber auch wieder auf die Tatsache zurpck zu führen ist, dass WoW einfach alles und jeden als Zielgruppe definiert hat...


----------



## Lari (8. September 2009)

Ich lese jetzt seit zwei Tagen etwas aktiver hier mit, und was ich hier sehe zähle ich für mich auch schon zu den Beta-Eindrücken.
AION, welches auch keine klar definierte Zielgruppe hat (wenn wir mal Europäer nicht als Zielgruppe definieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), hat schon einiges an komischen Vögeln, denen eine Netiquette fremd ist, zu Tage gebracht.
Und sowas bleibt eben bei LEsern/Spielern hängen. Oder nimm zum Beispiel die Mob-Stealer ingame, die das Tagging System ausnutzen.
Das Argument "die hören bald auf damit, denn sonst nimmt sie keiner in eine Gruppe" zieht nicht. Ninjalooter, Raidleaver und dergleichen finden auch in anderen Spielen weiterhin Gruppen.

Natürlich gibt es Dinge, die ab dem Release so nicht mehr geschehen, da ab dann der Account gebannt werden könnte. Aber das Bild hier im Forum (siehe Seite 1 des Mob Tagging Threads) ähnelt dem des WoW-Forums. Und das wird sich wohl auch nicht ändern.
Ich kann Marion einfach nur raten, was andere auch getan haben, so etwas schlicht zu überlesen. Gerade im Internet sollte man doch über solchen Kommentaren drüber stehen.


----------



## Lillyan (8. September 2009)

Zurück zum Thema. WoW und seine Community sollte nicht hier besprochen werden.


----------



## Valeriah (8. September 2009)

Also ich hab Aion nicht angespielt, nur selten was drüber gelesen aber ich kann sagen: Es wird auch wieder gehypt. Natürlich sind sicher wahre Sachen dran. 

Aber ich seh das mal so. Man hat sich drauf gefreut und es kommt endlich die Beta raus. Natürlich sind die Erwartungen groß und man spiel voller Enthusiasmus. Aber der legt sich auch mal wieder. Ich denke nicht das alle die jetzt noch sagen "Wow Super spiel muss ich haben und spielen" unter umständen 3 Monate nach release das gleiche denken. Man nehme War oder AoC als bestes Beispiel. Wirklich auch gute Spiele (habe beide aktiv gespielt), aber das was viele gesagt haben, das sie Rekorde brechen und absolut top sind ist nicht eingetroffen.

World of Warcraft lass ich mal aussen vor, das läuft ausser Konkurrenz und spaltet eh immer die Meinungen. Wenn man schlechtes finden will, dann findet man auch schlechtes. Aber das heisst ja nicht automatisch das es jeder schlecht findet.

Ich denke man muss abwarten und Tee trinken und sehen was die Entwickler mit AION noch anstellen. 

Wenn man ein Spiel als nahezu perfekt hinstellen will vielleicht noch EVE Online :-). Egal was man liest, nie ist es wirklich schlecht :-)

Beste Grüße


----------



## Galvaras (8. September 2009)

hallo allerseits.
 ich hätte da mal eine frage. ich habe einen AMD Athlon 3200+, eine Radeon X1800gto und 2 gb Arbeitsspeicher. Meint ihr das mit diesem System Aoin gut spielbar sein wird?(Crysis auf mittel, AoC mittel, WAR(kurz vor max)..da ich nicht in den Genuss der Beta komme dachte ich ihr könnt mir vllt helfen. 
Zumal ich die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen immer nicht zuordnen kann da ich nicht besonders Hardware versiert bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (8. September 2009)

ich finde aion ist ein echt geiles spiel es hat zwar noch ein paar fehler aber ich denke das liegt an der beta. ich werde es mir aufjedefall holen.
[entfernt]

naja zurück zum thema ich freue mich auf aion und denke das die  vorhandenen probleme noch behoben werden. Ich glaube nicht das es ein flopp wird so wie aoc.


----------



## Thoraxos (8. September 2009)

Ich muss sagen ein billiantes Spiel, mit viel Liebe zum Detail wurde die Aion-Welt geschaffen. Muss sagen das dieses Spiel ein Klassenstart hinlegen wird und für Leute die hier meinen **Aion wird so enden wie AoC oder War** glaube das sind Leute die die Welt von Aion noch nicht mal von Innen gesehen haben und irgendwas meinen wichtiges sagen zu haben ( lächerlich ). Kann über mich sagen das ich selbst World of Warcraft eine lange Zeit gespielt haben und wage mir zu sagen das Aion für mich den ersten Platz erreicht hat.

Sehr sehr geiles Spiel!!!!


Wir sehen uns am 20ten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (8. September 2009)

AoC und WAR sind untergegangen weil das Endgame nicht stimmte. Aion ist seit einem Jahr draussen und man bekommt bereits jetzt mehr Endgame geboten als bei jedem anderen MMO nach dem Start.


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Ich würde eher sagen das AoC und Warhammer "gescheitert" sind, weil sie völlig verbugt auf den Markt kamen, und dazu nichtmal richtiges, oder nicht spielbares "endgame" hatten. Und weil beide mehr oder weniger Nischenspiele waren, das eine nur PvP, das andere, ka war halt anders^^. Aion ziehlt auf beide Gruppen ab, PvP und PvE.


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2009)

Mir hats ganz gut gefallen.
Meine rein Subjektiven plus und minuspunkte an Aion Schon im Vorraus ich wil nicht diskutieren jeder hat *seinen* Geschmack und *seine* Meinung
Ich werde auch nicht jmd der die Farbe rot nicht mag zu überzeugen das die Farbe schön ist^^
Spiele sind Geschmackssache Aion hat bei mir den Geschmack getroffen genause wie es Leute gibt die WoW noch lieben oder HDRO zocken oder in War den Krieg vorantreiben
ich respektiere die Geschmäcker anderer und hoffe das _*mein*_ Geschmack respektiert wird.

Also

+ Charakterdetails
+ Detailverliebtheit
+ Gute Leistung trotz hoher Grafik (WoW läuft bei mir bei weitem schlechter obwohl mein rechner recht gut ist)
+ Monsterdesign
+ Weltgestaltung
+++ Chanels im Anfangsgebiet (ja finde ich absulut klasse mir fährts kalt über den rcüken beim gedanken mit 10 mal mehr leuten um q Mobs kämpfen zu müssen)
+ Klassendesign sehr ansprechende Klassen kein mischmasch
+ Kampfanimationen sehen sehr sehr ansprechend aus
+ Craftingsystem sehr interessant besonders mit der Möglichkeit beim Herstelen von Gegenständen das diese einen LvL up bekommen (aus nem Weißen gegenstand wird ein grüner mit viel besseren Stats)
aber auch das Versagen beim Herstellen lässt einen immer etwas bibbern :-)
+ Charakter Erstellung einfach episch
+ Chainskills finde ich ne zimlich cool auch das man dann entscheiden muss mache ich jetzt ne starken Schlag oder stärke ich meine Abwehr
+ Hohe Stabelbarkeit von allen Gegenständen
+ Keine Nebenberufe wie Bergbau, Kräuterer etc.
+++++++++ ÜBERGROßE WAFFEN ++++++++++
+ Legionswappen/ Schulterwappen (mal was neues)
+ Accountwarehouse (also eine Acc-weite Bank)
+ Questsequenzen
+ Pandemonium einefach nur fantastisch wunderschön
+ Interface Einstellungsmöglichlkeiten ( Zwar nix neues aber dennoch fein)
+ Asia Style
+ Schnelles Reisen
+ Gliden in flugverbotszonen damit verbunden Stärkeres Interagieren mit der Umgebung
+ Elite Gebiete ( sind wie outdoor instanzen sehr schön gemacht)
+ Story/Mission Quest wer Lore will kriegt hier Lore wunderschön
+ einfacher Einstieg ins Spiel
+ Emotes
+ DIe gebite sind sehr abwechslungsreich es gibt alles von Verwüsteten gebieten bis zum Märchensee
+ DIe nteraktion des Chars mit der Umgebung ( In der Wüste klopft der Char sich den staub von den Kleidern)
+ Kein essen um HP zu Regeneriern
+ Tolle animation beim Craften insbesondere beim Kochen
+ Durch Q das Crafting Skillen
+ Fertiges Spiel nix unfertiges

+/- Keine Reperaturkosten dafür EX verlust den man sich mit Kinah zurückholen kann

- Verwaschene Bodentexturen
- Personal Shops (meiner meinung überflüßig da es Broker gibt und spammen eigentlich bischen zu sehr die Welt zu)
- Wenig bis garkeine Auswahl bei Quest man muss die q machen man kann sich da nicht sehr viel aussuchen
- Kurze Flugzeit auch wenn ich verstehe warum hätte ich mir doch mehr gewünscht als 2-3 min fliegen
- Coin Q man killt x mobs und dann bekommt man zufällig nen gutes item was auch stoff sein kann und fürn Plattenträger dann recht ärgerlich ist.....
- Asmode hätte düsterer sein können ist doch recht hell...
- Monster Tap System (wer den meisten Schaden macht dem gehört der mob) ist zum kotzen als Templer.... Wobei man da doch auf die Spieler hoffen kann das sie sich nicht alzu kindisch verhalten
ich hab meistens keine probleme gehabt dennoch minus
*- *Wiederbelebung am Obelisken
- die Reste vom Turm der Ewigkeit sind mirn bischen zu hingerotzt...
- Keine Instanzen im Anfangsbereich erst ab 25 
- bei einingen Q zu wenig Q-Mobs
- Sehr teuer das Crafting bis man lvl 20 items herstellen kann gibt man gut 100k Kinah aus 1 Beruf zu üben ist schon umbezahlbar aber 2 ist nicht schafbar

das ist so mein Eindruck von Aion nicht unbedingt das Perfeckte game kann mich doch über vieles hinweg überzeugen, vorbestellt iss es und das wird so bleiben das spiel hat mich überzeugt


----------



## Berserkius (8. September 2009)

@Thoraxos|  Du hast meinen 100% Zuspruch, Aion macht extrem viel Spass und da sollten sich viele Entwickler eine Scheibe abschneiden. Leute die meinen schlechte Kritik ausüben zu wollen und Aion nichts gönnen [ Oder was denen im Kopf so rumschwirrt weil se Langeweile haben] hört bitte auf hier solchen Schnullerkeks zu schreiben.

Aion ist gekauft !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. September 2009)

was mich stört ist das westliche aussehen der chars..die sehen einfach net so gut aus wie in der korea version und das ganze kommt mir so vor, als ob man im italienischen restaurant soja gerichte bekommt ...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (8. September 2009)

Alles in allem denke ich sind deine Gründe nachvollziehbar. Der Vollständigkeitshalber aber noch nen paar Korrekturen.

Keine Instanzen bis 25 ist so richtig...aber ab lvl 17 etwa gibt es das erste große Elite Gebiet....sprich only Gruppen Qs sind dort zu machen und man trifft eben auch andere Gruppen.

Das teure am Craften beginnt glaube ich erst so ab 250 oder so...weil 100k Kinah sind ja nen witz...bekommst im 30er bereich ja pro Q etwa 30k von daher....


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was mich stört ist das westliche aussehen der chars..die sehen einfach net so gut aus wie in der korea version und das ganze kommt mir so vor, als ob man im italienischen restaurant soja gerichte bekommt ...



Ja stimmt irgendwie, aber mit etwas Mühe bekommst du auch wieder die "alten" Chas hin...


----------



## Talshair (8. September 2009)

Galvaras schrieb:


> hallo allerseits.
> ich hätte da mal eine frage. ich habe einen AMD Athlon 3200+, eine Radeon X1800gto und 2 gb Arbeitsspeicher. Meint ihr das mit diesem System Aoin gut spielbar sein wird?(Crysis auf mittel, AoC mittel, WAR(kurz vor max)..da ich nicht in den Genuss der Beta komme dachte ich ihr könnt mir vllt helfen.
> Zumal ich die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen immer nicht zuordnen kann da ich nicht besonders Hardware versiert bin
> 
> ...



Dein System reicht aus. Wenn Du AoC spielen konntest, geht Aion sicher - wahrscheinlich sogar besser.


----------



## Mähne (8. September 2009)

Galvaras schrieb:


> hallo allerseits.
> ich hätte da mal eine frage. ich habe einen AMD Athlon 3200+, eine Radeon X1800gto und 2 gb Arbeitsspeicher. Meint ihr das mit diesem System Aoin gut spielbar sein wird?(Crysis auf mittel, AoC mittel, WAR(kurz vor max)..da ich nicht in den Genuss der Beta komme dachte ich ihr könnt mir vllt helfen.
> Zumal ich die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen immer nicht zuordnen kann da ich nicht besonders Hardware versiert bin
> 
> ...


Spiele mit einem ähnlichen System, AMD Athlon 3500+ auf 2,4GHZ getaktet, 2 GB-Ram+GF 8600 GTS(Billig-Graka die ich vor nem Jahr für 40€ gekauft habe). Hab alles auf max. Details@1680x1050, einzig Schattendetails sind so runtergeregelt das nur bei mir der Echtzeitschatten angezeigt wird, alle anderen haben den berühmten Blob. Questen ist so absolut kein Thema, einzig in der Hauptstadt wirds n bissel ruckelig wegen dem hohen Spieleraufkommen, für späteres (Mass-)PvP würde ich allerdings nen Dual Core+4GB-Ram+GF 8800 GT oder Ähnliches empfehlen.


----------



## Talshair (8. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> was mich stört ist das westliche aussehen der chars..die sehen einfach net so gut aus wie in der korea version und das ganze kommt mir so vor, als ob man im italienischen restaurant soja gerichte bekommt ...



Was meinst Du genau damit? Ich kenne die Korea Version nicht. Was ist denn anders?


----------



## Galvaras (8. September 2009)

@Talshair und Mähne
ah ok danke dann bin ich ja beruhigt^^ naja bis ich den highend bereich sehe hab ich warsch. eh nen neuen rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flomo (8. September 2009)

*räusper*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust* soo ich hab jetzt paar stunden in aion verbracht und seh die ganze sache mal so:
Was in dem anfangs gebiet passiert find ich fantastisch mal abgesehen von der überdurchschnittlichen grafik im vergleich zu anderen mmorpgs bin ich beeindruckt wie viel schon nahezu komplett andere szenarien im anfangsgebiet zu finden sind. Ich mein das so. da komm ich auf stufe 3 oder 4 und aufeinmal steht ein riesiger baum vor mir, dann level 6 befinde ich mich in einem wäldchen anschließend auf einem piratenschiff bzw so ein komisches zombie setting dann aber bin ich auf stufe 8 schon wieder in so na hügeligen landschaft mit feldern... zwar is das alles nich riesen groß aber diese ungeheure abwechslung find ich am anfang fantastisch. Es ist ein kleines Feuerwerk, welches in den ersten leveln abgebrannt wird. Ob es auf so nem hohen niveau bleibt weiß ich nicht... außerdem kann ich mir das schwer vorstellen... dennoch find ich das großaritg. Quests sind ja normale standart kost.... hauen mich nich aussen socken aber enttäuschen mich nicht. Die relativ kurzen quests gefallen mir 3 mobs killen und fertig gefällt mir.
Naja das mit den verschiedenen Sprachen in dem öffentlichen chat stört mich nicht... bin während der OB eh nich aufs Gruppenspiel angewiesen und wenn ich ne frage hab knall ich die mit deutsch in den chat und wenn ne deutsche antwort zurück kommt prima... Apropo nur engländer und deutsche benehmen sich wie sau.... ich versteh ein wenig schwedisch und kann euch getrost sagen, dass was die teilweise ablassen is noch schlimmer und primitiver!
Plus punkt bekommt aion auch wegen den fertigkeiten die man zu beginn besitzt. Schon in den ersten 10 lvl hat man vergleichsweise schon ausgeprägte kampftaktiken und man muss schon gewissenhafter, teilweise überlegt die richtigen fertigkeiten aktiviern....
Negativer beigeschmack für leute die noch nie mmorpgs gespielt haben werden wohl erstmal bisschen überfordert sein...
Naja was auch zur zeit noch negativ aufstößt sind die sound geräusche... bisschen übertrieben alles (Meine freundin fragte mich während eines telefonats als ich aion spielte, ob ich nen schlechten Porno an hätte.... da wär son kommisches gestöhne)...
Ansonsten mal sehen was noch kommt ^^ 
MFG Flomo


----------



## homann5 (8. September 2009)

Nach ein paar Stunden mehr Spielzeit fällt auf, daß die Grafik ausserhalb des Startgebiets doch ein wenig besser wird. Allerdings fällt auch auf, daß das Leveln mit jedem weiteren Level immer zäher wird. Die einen sagen, daß man halt nicht wie bei anderen Spielen schnell levelt, man könnte aber auch meinen, daß man es bei Aion unnötig in die Länge zieht. Davon abgesehen, daß man kaum neue Fähigkeiten bekommt, es wird auch sehr eintönig, immer nur die gleichen zwei Tasten im Kampf zu drücken. Von einem innovativen Kampfsystem kann ich zumindest bislang nicht unbedingt sprechen. Hoffentlich bekmmt man bei NC in den nächsten tagen aber die Serverprobleme in den Griff, zeitweise ist es nahezu unspielbar.


----------



## monthy (8. September 2009)

Ich finde das Spiel bis jetzt nicht schlecht. 

Werde es mir auf jeden Fall zulegen.

Was mir bißher nicht so gefällt ist die Grafik. Ich habe um ehrlich zu sein mit ein wenig mehr gerechnet. 
So reicht sie auf jeden Fall auch und ich denke das Wichtigste ist, dass alle es spielen können.

Die Quests sind ganz ok. Kein großer Unterschied zu anderen Onlinespielen. Die Sound nerven nach einer gewissen Zeit schon sehr. Wenn man ihn aber deaktiviert, dann ist es super.

Ich spiele momentan nen Priester und finde die Klasse super. Klar stirbt man ab und an, aber das macht nichts. Hart ist, dass die Mobs einen auch bei nem Cast unterbrechen. Teilweise sogar sehr oft. Wenn man dann am unteren Ende des Lebensbalkens ist... tot. Vorallem wenn man 2 Mobs an der Backe hat.

Das Spiel ist eigentlich sehr gelungen. Es macht spass und ich freue mich auf den Erscheinungstag.

Mfg


----------



## redmoone (8. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Alles in allem denke ich sind deine Gründe nachvollziehbar. Der Vollständigkeitshalber aber noch nen paar Korrekturen.
> 
> Keine Instanzen bis 25 ist so richtig...aber ab lvl 17 etwa gibt es das erste große Elite Gebiet....sprich only Gruppen Qs sind dort zu machen und man trifft eben auch andere Gruppen.
> 
> Das teure am Craften beginnt glaube ich erst so ab 250 oder so...weil 100k Kinah sind ja nen witz...bekommst im 30er bereich ja pro Q etwa 30k von daher....



Ja ich weis irgendwo hab ich die Elitegebiete erwähnt aber mir fehlt da etwas so wie der schöne loot das alleine sein ist halt nicht ganz ne instanz halt nurn Elite Gebiet wenn auch ein sehr schönes :-)

100k sind halt auf lvl 20 so ziemlich all meine ersparnisse gewesen ich will craften mit dem lvln machen und das ist dan halt schonmal etwas Teuer den rest sagtest du bereits


----------



## OldboyX (8. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen das AoC und Warhammer "gescheitert" sind, weil sie völlig verbugt auf den Markt kamen, und dazu nichtmal richtiges, oder nicht spielbares "endgame" hatten. Und weil beide mehr oder weniger Nischenspiele waren, das eine nur PvP, das andere, ka war halt anders^^. Aion ziehlt auf beide Gruppen ab, PvP und PvE.



/sign

So viele Leute haben im ersten Monat aufgehört, da haben viele das Endgame gar nie gesehen. Bugs und Performance hat sehr viel schon vorher einfach abgeschreckt.

@ Topic

Die Resonanz hier ist doch durchwegs sehr positiv, bis auf den ein oder anderen der sich künstlich über Kleinigkeiten aufregt (zb, dass in der Open Beta irgendwelche Engländer oder Franzosen gemeine Sachen im Regionalchat sagen ^^). Natürlich ist dies auch das Aion-Forum. Dennoch war die Stimmung in der OB bei AoC oder WAR eine deutlich andere.

Da hieß es nur immer "das ist wohl nicht die Release Version", "das kann nicht die Release Version sein", "die haben sicher noch zum Launchtag eine neuere Version 'in petto'" usw.



redmoone schrieb:


> 100k sind halt auf lvl 20 so ziemlich all meine ersparnisse gewesen ich will craften mit dem lvln machen und das ist dan halt schonmal etwas Teuer den rest sagtest du bereits



Auf jeden Fall geht es nicht so, dass du einfach "nebenbei" die Berufe hochziehen kannst. Da hast du schon Recht. Wer Craften will muss extra fürs Craften auch eigene Anstrengungen unternehmen und es reicht nicht einfach die Resourcen zu sammeln die man so beim lvln nebenher findet.


----------



## Dröms (8. September 2009)

hm erste eindrücke.
also vorweg ich kann es verstehen wenn jemand spass an aion hat.
für mich persöhnlich:
ich hab immer noch probleme mit dem gameguard, trotz des guardguide hier im forum.ich selber bin halt kein pc profi und kenne mich mit solchen sachen null aus.
noch dazu läuft das spiel bei mir kaum flüssig.
trotz 3 gig ram, Ati Radeon HD 3470X2 und nen AMD turion X2, keine ahnung ob die hardware dafür zu schlecht ist.
top ist sie zwar bestimmt nicht, aber grotten schlecht ist meine hardware doch auch nicht oder ??

naja immoment bin ich etwas frustriert da man so das wirkliche spielerlebnis nicht ausnutzen kann
vielleicht hat ja noch einer von euch tips.

aufjedenfall fällt mir wieder die decke auf den kopf, da ich mit nem operierten kreuzbandriss zu hause sitze
das internationale flair mir franzosen und engländer etc find ich persönlich super. hoch leben die internationale community
mfg dröms


----------



## interpol (8. September 2009)

nach anfänglicher enttäuschung, die hauptsächlich durch die schlechte grafik im asmodierstartgebiet geschürt worden war, bin ich mittlerweile sehr zufrieden mit dem spiel.

ich mag das zähe leveln und den schwierigkeitsgrad. es laufen im lvl16-gebiet doch schon mobs rum, die nicht nur free-ep sind. da wird meine sorc schon schnell mal dahingemetzelt, wenn ich nicht auf meine cooldowns aufpasse oder die rotation verhaue.

die effektgrafiken gefallen mir sehr gut, die effekt-audiosamples klingen dagegen ein wenig flach. auch die musikalische untermalung find ich teilweise etwas fragwürdig. wenn ich nen mob angreife, ertönt ne musik die ich so eher in nem cyberpunk-setting erwartet hätte.

die engine ist angenehm performant und ich kann mit meiner geforce9 und nem 2x2.67ghz c2d mit 2gb ram auf max-settings und doppel-AA vernünftige framerates erzielen.
der netcode dagegen ist sicher noch ausbaufähig. da passieren schon teilweise merkwürdige sachen wie z.b. mobleichen die plötzlich "davonfahren" aufgrund irgendwelcher lags. und nein! die entschuldigung dass es eine beta ist zieht absolut nicht bei einem spiel das seit mehreren monaten in asien auf dem markt ist, und ncsoft daher genau weiß wieviele ressourcen für wieviele accounts bereitgestellt werden müssen (die anzahl der accounts hat ncsoft ja schwarz auf weiß). aber an sowas kann man ja arbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (8. September 2009)

O Gott, furchtbar, was wird man denn gleich so geflamt wenn man was gegen Aion sagt!
Sagte nur das mir das Chat-gemosere enorm den Spielspaß versaut - und das ich am Feierabend einfach kein dämliches Gemeckere anhören möchte von leuten die wieder den WWII aufgreifen! ... Und solange das so ist ... (egal ob andere betas auch so waren) werde ich es nicht spielen weil ich mich über so rassistisches gespamme einfach zu sehr aufrege!

Fande es von der Community an dem einen Abend schlimmer als alles was ich die letzte Zeit in anderen Spielen erlebt habe.... 

Das hat nichts zu tun damit das ich angeblich kein englisch verstehe oder sonst was - ich mag einfach nur in meiner wenigen Freizeit spaß haben und mich nicht über eine solche kinderkacke ärgern! Wenn das hier als Mimimi abgewertet wird das man auf Höflichkeit wert legt dann ist das wohl so - traurig!

Werd jetzt auch nochmal versuchen den Chat irgendwie loszuwerden - selbst wenn ich nur auf Kampflog stelle -.- Schade drum


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Sagte nur das mir das Chat-gemosere enorm den Spielspaß versaut - und das ich am Feierabend einfach kein dämliches Gemeckere anhören möchte von leuten die wieder den WWII aufgreifen! ... Und solange das so ist ... (egal ob andere betas auch so waren) werde ich es nicht spielen weil ich mich über so rassistisches gespamme einfach zu sehr aufrege!



Da liegt daran das es noch keine Server für die einzelnen Länder gibt, sobald wieder alle unter sich sind, wirds besser. Und schlechter als andere Coms kann die Aion Com nicht sein, ein sehr großer Teil davon kommt mit Sicherheit von Wow, WAR, AoC etc, eben von anderen MMOs.
Beim Release gibts dann Französische, Englishe und Deutsche Server, nur die Beta ist noch Europaweit.


----------



## marion9394 (8. September 2009)

aber warum muss man sich denn da so mit engländern anlegen? oder umgekehrt? als da einer Heil *** schrieb hat noch nicht mal ein Mod oder sonstwer was dagegen gesagt! wo simmer denn?


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> aber warum muss man sich denn da so mit engländern anlegen? oder umgekehrt? als da einer Heil *** schrieb hat noch nicht mal ein Mod oder sonstwer was dagegen gesagt! wo simmer denn?



Das ist doch immer so, auch auf den Wow Testservern zb, glaube für die letzten Patches gab es deswegen sogar extra Server für die Länder, weil es so extrem war.

Das Problem ist, die franzosen wollen keinen english, und kein deutsch reden.
Wir Deutschen wollen es genauso wenig.
Und die Engländer leben immernoch zu Zeiten des British Empire und denken ihnen gehört die Welt.

Also sind alle 3 Parteien schuld, selbst wenn deutsche und franzosen english schreiben, irgendwem fällts immer auf das irgendwas nicht stimmt, und dann geht irgendwie das Geflame wieder los.


----------



## Heldentod1 (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> aber warum muss man sich denn da so mit engländern anlegen? oder umgekehrt? als da einer Heil *** schrieb hat noch nicht mal ein Mod oder sonstwer was dagegen gesagt! wo simmer denn?



weil es zb spass macht wenn man am fliegen ist oder sich mal total asozial zu benehmen^^


----------



## Dröms (8. September 2009)

ich find wie gesagt das internationale flair cool.

hab in meiner kurzen spielzeit viel spass mit franzosen engländer und holländer gehabt.
das einige idioten übers ufer hinausrudern sollte man nicht allzu persönlich nehmen.
der klügere gibt nach im richtigen leben und auch im mmo.


----------



## Æzørt (8. September 2009)

Ich hoffe es bleibt nicht bei den internationalen Servern. Ich hab nix gegen Ausländer aber auf dauer könte es zu Problemen führen da nicht alle Spieler bereit sind Englisch zu reden. Außerdem können Spieler der jüngerern generationen wenig bzw. gar kein englisch. vote 4 deutsche server


----------



## OldboyX (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> O Gott, furchtbar, was wird man denn gleich so geflamt wenn man was gegen Aion sagt!
> Sagte nur das mir das Chat-gemosere enorm den Spielspaß versaut - und das ich am Feierabend einfach kein dämliches Gemeckere anhören möchte von leuten die wieder den WWII aufgreifen! ... Und solange das so ist ... (egal ob andere betas auch so waren) werde ich es nicht spielen weil ich mich über so rassistisches gespamme einfach zu sehr aufrege!



Das sollte kein Flame gegen dich sein und du hast natürlich Recht, dass dies unterstes Niveau ist und nicht passieren sollte. Doch es gibt nunmal leider auch solche Menschen (ist ja auch im echten Leben so, hat nichts mit MMOs zu tun) und diejenigen die Moral, Ethik, Toleranz und ein soziales Miteinander kennen und zu schätzen wissen werden sich wie auch im echten Leben mit folgendem zufrieden geben müssen:

Unter sich bleiben und diesen "Spinnern" aus dem Weg gehen und "weghören".

Insofern einfach den Chat ausmachen oder die Leute (meist sinds nur eine Handvoll die solche Streitgespräche am Laufen halten) einfach auf /ignore setzen.

Das einzige, bei dem ich dir nicht zustimme ist, dass du (vielleicht in der ersten Aufregung) dies dem Spiel Aion angekreidet hast und das Spiel deshalb nicht spielen würdest (wie ich finde der falsche Ansatz). Dafür kann aber das Spiel, sowie NCSoft herzlich wenig.


----------



## Comp4ny (8. September 2009)

Naja ich hoffe es gibt kein Ärger, aber diese Bilder sprechen für sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- *bitte auf die Bilder klicken* - anschliessend auf *Bild Vergrößern* für eine Beste Auflösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Part 2 ::




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es bleibt nicht bei den internationalen Servern. Ich hab nix gegen Ausländer aber auf dauer könte es zu Problemen führen da nicht alle Spieler bereit sind Englisch zu reden. Außerdem können Spieler der jüngerern generationen wenig bzw. gar kein englisch. vote 4 deutsche server



Hehe, guter Witz? Grade die jüngeren können mehr English als viele der älteren, es wird sogar schon teilweiße als Alltagsprache benutzt.


----------



## Seph018 (8. September 2009)

Englisch als Allteigssprache bei Jünglingen?
Ja ne, is klar,vielleicht im Englischunterricht


----------



## Enyalios (8. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hehe, guter Witz? Grade die jüngeren können mehr English als viele der älteren, es wird sogar schon teilweiße als Alltagsprache benutzt.



Seh ich auch so. Je länger man aus der Schule raus ist desto mehr verlernt man die Sprache wieder - vorausgesetzt man benutzt Englisch danach überhaupt nicht mehr.

Und bezüglich des chats sag ich mal so, wer sich in einem internationelen Chat daneben benimmt wird das auch auf einem rein deutschem Server machen. Das hier auch noch für eine Begründung für das Fehlverhalten mancher Kinder gesucht wird ist für mich unverständlich..


----------



## monthy (8. September 2009)

Was mir am meisten auffält ist, dass die Frauen immer das Maximum an Busen haben.

Bei einigen erstellten Chars sieht das sehr gut aus.

Bei vielen... z.B. den ganz kleinen aber total bescheuert. Alles klein und ein MEGA BUSEN.

Naja die Möglichkeit ist halt geboten, so muss man das in kauf nehmen.

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (8. September 2009)

> Was mir am meisten auffält ist, dass die Frauen immer das Maximum an Busen haben.
> 
> Bei einigen erstellten Chars sieht das sehr gut aus.
> 
> ...



Im Moment laufen die unmöglichsten "Kreationen" rum aber denke ma, den finalen Char werden sich die meisten schon einigermassen vernünftig erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

monthy schrieb:


> Was mir am meisten auffält ist, dass die Frauen immer das Maximum an Busen haben.



Nicht immer, meine Chas nicht...


----------



## Virthu (8. September 2009)

bis jetzt alles ganz ok. der authentifizierungsserver ist allerdings etwas lahm und es dauert beim einloggen eine weile. generell ist es sehr angenehm mit leuten zu spielen, deren sprache man auch verstehen kann. latenzen zwischen 60 und 100 sind natürlich für alle gequälte china-zocker nicht minder positiv.
was allerdings gewaltig auf den geist geht, sind offenbar von blizzard bezahlte leute, die das spiel mit geradezu schwachsinnigem gerede für neulinge schlechtzumachen versuchen. da loggt ein spieler ein und spammt stundenlang ununterbrochen im /1 wie schlecht das spiel doch sei, dass es total unfertig ist und bugs an jeder ecke sind und dass blizzard neus addon für wow für uns leidgeplagte mmog-spieler endlich die erlösung bringen wird, nach der wir gesucht haben. und das schon seit beta anfang mit einigen unterbrechungen(offenbar zum schlafen). hab den typ zwar auf ignore, aber anderen zufolge spammt er bis zu 6 stunden am stück. einfach nur krank. oder vielleicht nur genervte blizz-geschäftsleitung, die sich für virale werbung rächen will. allerdings gab es das bei warhammer nicht und so gehe ich davon aus, dass da jemand ein wenig schiss vor neuen konkurrenz hat.


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2009)

Also Diskussionen welches mmo nun besser ist gibt es einige im Channel. Allerdings habe ich noch keinen gesehen der wirklich Werbung für WoW gemacht hat. Eher geht das in die Richtung Hexenverbrennung. Jeder der etwas Pro WoW sagt wird angeprangert. Meines erachtens tarurig. Klar wenn man so an WoW hängt hat man nichts in Aion verloren, aber darum sind die Leute keine schlechteren Menschen, bloss weil sie ein anderes Spiel spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anonsten kann ich nur sagen, neue Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Unglaublich wie genial sich der Gladiator spielt.


----------



## dd2ren (8. September 2009)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Naja ich hoffe es gibt kein Ärger, aber diese Bilder sprechen für sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Also die Grafik begeistert mich ja überhaupt nicht , erinnert mich irgendwie an Guildwars-Grafik oder was meinen die anderen zu den Screens 8 Posts über dem hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Also die Grafik begeistert mich ja überhaupt nicht , erinnert mich irgendwie an Guildwars-Grafik oder was meinen die anderen zu den Screens 8 Posts über dem hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aion und Guild Wars kommen aus der gleichen Schmiede und laufen unter der Cry Engine. Das es hier Parallelen gibt solte klar sein. Ansonsten liebe ich diese Grafik. Ich habe das Gefühl in einen Anime festzustecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was soll man ansonsten sagen. Aoc extrem realistisch von der Grafik. Lotro extrem märchenhaft und Aion extrem animehaft. Man muss wissen was man mag. Auf jeden Fall ist es ein Fehler sie zu Vergleichen.


----------



## Bakual (8. September 2009)

Mein Eindruck?
Eingeloggt, von Grafik schonmal enttäuscht (sieht echt aus wie Guildwars *bisschen* aufgemotzt. Bemerkt dass Spiel ja erst auf Englisch lokalisiert ist (was ja keine Kunst ist - Deutsch ist die schwere Sprache mit der komplexen Gramatik und Sonderzeichen) obwohl man das Spiel auf deutsch eingestellt starten kann. Questgeber angequatscht -> Server braucht 3-10 Minuten um den Dialog zu starten. Soooviele Leute stehen da nun auch wieder nicht drumherum dass das gerechtfertigt wäre. Mal einfach nen Mob gehauen -> paarmal rumgewarpt wegen Serverlag. Mob nicht looten können wegen Serverlag.
Bissel im Chat rumgeflamt (komischerweise keine Fanboys da) bis einer moserte dies sei ein internationaler Server und man solle deshalb gefälligst englisch reden (!) und er sage nun seine Meinung zu Deutschen nicht -> Community abgeschrieben.

=> ausgeloggt und EQ2 weitergespielt. Sieht besser aus und funktioniert auch wenn 10 Leute um nen NPC stehen.

Ne also den Vorschusslorbeeren wirds bei weitem nicht gerecht und nen WoW-Killer wirds höchstens weils die Open Beta von WoW noch übertrifft in Sachen schlechter Performance. Immerhin hatte ich keine Loginqeue, das war bei WoW schlechter.


----------



## Bakual (8. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> was allerdings gewaltig auf den geist geht, sind offenbar von blizzard bezahlte leute, die das spiel mit geradezu schwachsinnigem gerede für neulinge schlechtzumachen versuchen. da loggt ein spieler ein und spammt stundenlang ununterbrochen im /1 wie schlecht das spiel doch sei, dass es total unfertig ist und bugs an jeder ecke sind und dass blizzard neus addon für wow für uns leidgeplagte mmog-spieler endlich die erlösung bringen wird, nach der wir gesucht haben. und das schon seit beta anfang mit einigen unterbrechungen(offenbar zum schlafen). hab den typ zwar auf ignore, aber anderen zufolge spammt er bis zu 6 stunden am stück. einfach nur krank. oder vielleicht nur genervte blizz-geschäftsleitung, die sich für virale werbung rächen will. allerdings gab es das bei warhammer nicht und so gehe ich davon aus, dass da jemand ein wenig schiss vor neuen konkurrenz hat.


Die sind nicht bezahlt, die haben nur Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizzard hat das doch gar ned nötig...

(übrigens kein WoW Fan der das hier schreibt. Im Gegenteil. Aber Realist)


----------



## Mister-Loki (8. September 2009)

Hm.. wo fange ich an...
Also ich warte schon ewig auf Aion - zur CB hatte ich keine Zeit also wurde es höchste Zeit jetzt die BC zu sehen.

Eigeloggt und ... hm... erstmal alles ansehen... 
Steuerung - irgendwie komisch aber geht...
Grafik - Haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker - Was ist das? 60fps und das bei meinem neuen Rechner?
Ok. Bisschen gequestet... - Kümmer ich mich mal um die Einstellungen....
Und siehe da.. sind erstmal die Namen ausgeblendet, ist die Steuerung eingestellt (die linksklick Sachen deaktivieren), und die erste Zone,
welche zum Start sowas von überfüllt war, überstanden - Wooooosh! DAS ist genau das was ich mir erhofft hatte. Das Spiel macht unglaublich Lust auf mehr, 
die Grafik wird von Zone zu Zone besser, Die Stadt ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn, Charaktervielfallt wie nirgends sonnst.

Man muss sich sicher Zeit nehmen, sich alles anzusehen und zu erforschen - Die Questtexte lesen, wer kein englisch Spricht muss halt noch 2 Wochen warten... 

Ja, ich bin überzeugt, das Spiel ist genial.
Liebe auf den ersten Blick wars nicht, dafür auf den Zweiten um so mehr.


----------



## Mookie (8. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck?
> Eingeloggt, von Grafik schonmal enttäuscht (sieht echt aus wie Guildwars *bisschen* aufgemotzt. Bemerkt dass Spiel ja erst auf Englisch lokalisiert ist (was ja keine Kunst ist - Deutsch ist die schwere Sprache mit der komplexen Gramatik und Sonderzeichen) obwohl man das Spiel auf deutsch eingestellt starten kann. Questgeber angequatscht -> Server braucht 3-10 Minuten um den Dialog zu starten. Soooviele Leute stehen da nun auch wieder nicht drumherum dass das gerechtfertigt wäre. Mal einfach nen Mob gehauen -> paarmal rumgewarpt wegen Serverlag. Mob nicht looten können wegen Serverlag.
> Bissel im Chat rumgeflamt (komischerweise keine Fanboys da) bis einer moserte dies sei ein internationaler Server und man solle deshalb gefälligst englisch reden (!) und er sage nun seine Meinung zu Deutschen nicht -> Community abgeschrieben.
> 
> ...




Ich verrate dir mal ein kleines Geheimnis, aber net weitersagen ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aion ist bis lvl 20 in Channels unterteilt d.h. du siehst garnicht alle Leute und kannst nicht beurteilen ob ein Lagg gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht!
Desweiteren dient eine Open Beta auch dem klassischen Streßtest an deiner Stelle würd ich es einfach mal auf nem andern Server versuchen den ich hab nicht mal ein anzeichen eines Lags! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (8. September 2009)

Find ich lustig das ein EQ2 Spieler sich über schlechte Performence aufregt, damals beim Release liefs auf keinem PC unter 1000 Euro Flüsssigk^^. Zu der Beta, ich bezweifle mal stark das in der EQ2 Beta das Spiel Deutsch war und ich finde es normal das man auf nem Internationalen Server English schreibt.
Du findest es ja auch net toll wen jemand ständig französisch schreibt, oder? 
Nur es ist klar das man halt Deutsche scheiße finden wen se Deutsch schreiben, find auch viele 'Franzosen scheiße die Französisch schreiben(was ich bemerkt hab am meißten geschah in der C, zur Sprache muss ich sagen ist sie schon lange Fertig und warscheinlich bereits im Spiele Client drin, jedoch einfach net aktiviert was an einer Beta net schlim ist. 
Da du auch noch rumflamest find ichs gut das es dir net gefällt.

Und ich weiß net was du hasst, bei mir liefs im Abyss auf nem Chinessischen Server bei 100 vs. 100 gut. Und zur Grafik, in Aion Spielt man wenigstens keine Plastikfiguren. HA. So jetzt hab ich auch mal geflamet.
Und NEIN ich bin kein Fan Boy, kann aber einen Kommentar der auf 5 Minuten Spieleerfahrung beruht net Unkommentiert lassen. Das würd ich auch bei WoW, HdRO und WAR machen.


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2009)

Ich frage mich auch warum Leute solche masiven Probleme mit Lags haben sollen. Ich spiele hier auf einen zwei Jahre alten Rechner mit einer Geforce 8600GS und ich kriege nichts davon mit. Irgendwas scheint ihr falsch zu machen, an Aion liegt es auf jeden Fall nicht. Wie gesagt, Grafik ist Geschmackssache. Hier werde ich niemanden kritisieren der sie nicht mag, aber sich über Probleme wie Lags zu beschweren ist lächerlich.


----------



## sa1nt3ay (8. September 2009)

Durch einen glücklichen Zufall konnte ich mich heute mal wieder einloggen (*hüstel*) und hab weitere Eindrücke gesammelt. 

 - Was mich richtig abtörnt ist der Luftkampf. Die Steuerung ist mies, das Fluggefühl nicht wirklich vorhanden aufgrund der Kürze und für Leute wie mich die Probleme mit der Steuerung haben ists quasi ein Todesurteil fürs PvP.
 - So schön Aion beim ersten durchspielen ist und so viel Spass es da auch macht und wie schnell die Zeit vergeht ... all das bringt mir nichts wenn das Game ein einzig linearer Questschlauch ohne Abwechslung ist. Twinken? Da läufts mir schon kalt den Rücken runter. Und ja, Abyss usw. schön und gut, aber mann muss trotzem erstmal leveln und soweit ich weiss ist das Endgame im Moment auf Level 50... 
Exploren? Du willst da hinten durchs Wasser aufs Boot? Nene, schwimmen kannst nicht und sowieso rennst irgendwann in ne unsichtbare Mauer. Ich muss das jetzt mit AoC vergleichen, tut mir leid, aber im Gegensatz zu Aion wirkt AoC wie eine grosse offene Welt, und jeder der das Spiel kennt weiss dass es genau das Gegenteil ist.

Die oben angesprochenen Punkte sind auch Sachen die nicht gepatched werden können, entweder mann mag es oder mann kann es nicht ab. Je ,mehr Zeit ich in Aion verbringe, umso mehr sehne ich mich danach all die guten Sachen aus Aion mitzunehmen und in andere Games reinzustecken. Warum nicht umgekehrt? Weil Aion von vorneherein ein Blender ist und fundamental falsch konzipiert ist um Leute wie mich lange begeistern zu können. Ich seh die Flames schon kommen, aber ich bin halt ehrlich mit mir selber und mag es mir nicht rosa reden nur weil ich im Moment einfach keine Alternative habe obwohl ich mich sehr danach sehne. 

Klar werde ich es kaufen und auch ins Endgame spielen, aber ich weiss jetzt bereits dass es nicht reichen wird um mich längerfristig zu binden, und das ist es eben was ich von einem MMO erwarte, mich lange gut unterhalten. Aion wird halt die kleine Scharfe für zwischendurch. SW:TOR wird dann hoffentlich wieder der Klebstoff den WoW mal war.


----------



## marion9394 (8. September 2009)

Fand die Performance echt gut, keinen einzigen Microlag gehabt... und das auch höchster Grafikeinstellung...
Da ich kein großer Anime-Fan bin haut mich die Grafik gar nicht so vom Hocker - is hübsch... aber mir gefällt auch Wow

Was ich zeitweise noch recht stressig fand war der Sound, hat sich stelleweise angehört wie früher in Tekken...

Hm ein schlechtes Spiel ist es sicher nicht, aber mein Fall wirds nicht werden,... warte lieber wieder auf was realistisches

Aion fällt bei mir nun unter angetestet und wieder vergessen :-/


----------



## OldboyX (8. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Find ich lustig das ein EQ2 Spieler sich über schlechte Performence aufregt, damals beim Release liefs auf keinem PC unter 1000 Euro Flüsssigk^^. Zu der Beta, ich bezweifle mal stark das in der EQ2 Beta das Spiel Deutsch war und ich finde es normal das man auf nem Internationalen Server English schreibt.
> Du findest es ja auch net toll wen jemand ständig französisch schreibt, oder?
> Nur es ist klar das man halt Deutsche scheiße finden wen se Deutsch schreiben, find auch viele 'Franzosen scheiße die Französisch schreiben(was ich bemerkt hab am meißten geschah in der C, zur Sprache muss ich sagen ist sie schon lange Fertig und warscheinlich bereits im Spiele Client drin, jedoch einfach net aktiviert was an einer Beta net schlim ist.
> Da du auch noch rumflamest find ichs gut das es dir net gefällt.
> ...



Hehe ja, das fand ich auch lustig. Vor allem wenn man die Geschichte von EQ2 kennt (was Performance anbelangt) und ganz besonders die Geschichte der Lokalisierung von EQ2 ins Deutsche. Fast könnte man meinen der Begriff Denglisch ist damals im Zuge dieser "Lokalisierung" von EQ2 überhaupt erst entstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Lags ist übrigens ein Problem, das durchaus auch lokal bedingt sein kann oder von Providern einzelner Spieler abhängt. Bei mir gabs zb. keine Probleme mit Lag. Weder in der CB noch jetzt in der OB. Außerdem kann eine schlecht Konfiguration der Firewall (Stichwort Gameguard etc.) ebenso für die Lags verantwortlich sein.


----------



## Klos1 (8. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Es wird sicher genauso enden wie WAR oder AOC, was ja nicht schlecht sein muss...
> 
> ...



In Lotro ist alles leer. Da geht absolut null ab. Ist doch ein Unterschied, ob irgendwo 10 Leute rumspringen, oder 100. Je mehr Leute, um so mehr unfreundliche Zeitgenossen sind dabei.


----------



## OldboyX (8. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> In Lotro ist alles leer. Da geht absolut null ab. Ist doch ein Unterschied, ob irgendwo 10 Leute rumspringen, oder 100. Je mehr Leute, um so mehr unfreundliche Zeitgenossen sind dabei.



Auf welchem Server? Auf Vanyar ist relativ viel los, auch auf niedrigeren Levels und in Moria ist überhaupt ständig Betrieb.


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> In Lotro ist alles leer. Da geht absolut null ab. Ist doch ein Unterschied, ob irgendwo 10 Leute rumspringen, oder 100. Je mehr Leute, um so mehr unfreundliche Zeitgenossen sind dabei.



Picture or didn't happen. Ich habe selbst bis vor zwei Monaten Lotro gespielt und da war es alles, nur nicht leer.


----------



## dd2ren (8. September 2009)

ich spiele jetzt noch lotro seit der beta und die server sind alles andere als leer geworden , auf bele hat man sogar manchmal eine warteschlange beim einloggen , zum glück bin ich auf vanyar ^^


----------



## Virthu (8. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Die sind nicht bezahlt, die haben nur Augen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


blahrgh, erst "mein ersteindruck von aion" im ow forum gelesen und in rage bis jetzt(mein gott, wie kommen solche leute im RL alleine zurecht?) und nun dein beitrag... serverstabilität hat mit dem spiel an sich nicht zu viel zu tun. ausser der besagte server läuft nach release weiter so bescheiden. ich hatte bis jetzt nämlich weder lags noch technische probleme. bis auf den login-server. der hamster dort ist gerade wohl aufm klo.


----------



## Lari (8. September 2009)

So, konnte dann auch mal antesten... (bis Level 8 bisher, morgen geht es weiter)
Installation verlief einwandfrei, erstes mal einloggen auch. Allerdings erstellte ich nur einen Charakter und wartete auf einen Mitspieler.
Als er dann da war wollte das einloggen partout nicht klappen. Router neu verbinden lassen brachte keine Abhilfe, allerdings eine neue DSL-Synchronisierung.
Charakter eingeloggt und los gings. Relativ schnell zurecht gefunden, gemerkt dass die Charaktersuche case-sensitive ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch schon eine Gruppe gebildet. Das mit den Channeln wusste ich ja zum Glück und so trafen wir uns dann auch. Zu zweit geht es relativ angenehm voran.

Zum "anspruchsvollen" Kampfsystem, was von vielen Leuten in den frühen Leveln so gelobt wird:
Die Kämpfe sind einfach nur irgendwie langgezogen. Man macht relativ wenig Schaden, man kriegt relativ wenig Schaden rein. Mit Level 7 gab es den ersten Chain-Style. Nichts weltbewegendes oder neues, aber kann in den höheren Leveln ja noch etwas komplexer werden (wobei ich auf Standard-Rotationen tippe, die sich einbürgern werden).
Im großen und ganzen einfach nichts besonderes bisher, aber das bedeutet nicht, dass es schlecht ist.

Quests:
0815 Stangenware. Töte das, sammle jenen Drop, laufe dorthin. Wenn auch ab und zu nett verpackt.

Grafik:
Es lief bisher ruckelfrei in FullHD Auflösung und allen Einstellungen auf Hoch - Maximum. Allerdings sollte man die Performance erst in den Massenschlachten bewerten.
Charakter-Individualisierung ist nett, gibt dem Spieler aber meiner Meinung nach zu viele Freiheiten. Kleinwüchsige rennen wie auf Speed vor einem her, Riesenfrauen mit den unmöglichsten Proportionen laufen einem über den Weg. Schon ein wenig komisch...
Umgehauen hat mich alles irgendwie nicht, allerdings habe ich nur das Startgebiet und die folgenden Questhubs gesehen. Eventuell sind die Instanzen und der Abyss ja in dem Fall der Heilsbringer.

Bisheriger Gesamteindruck:
Ein bisher solides Spiel ohne größere Macken. Für eine open Beta lief es recht reibungslos, aber man sollte bedenken, dass es ja in Asien schon eine Weile released ist. Ich habe im Grunde nichts anderes erwartet.
Zum Kauf haben mich die ersten 8 Level nicht bewegt, aber ich habe bisher ja kaum was vom Spiel gesehen.


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Zum Chainsystem..es gibt ständig neue Skills, später kanst du mehere Ketten die 3-4Skills lang sind (ein Grundskil schaltet manchmal 3 und mehr Ketten frei), und du kannst wenn du einmal eine Ketre gewählt hast, nicht gleich eine andere nutzten, daher muss man dann schon aufpassen das nicht die falsche eingeleitet wird...vor allem im PvP ist das sehr schlecht.

Mit ca Lvl 15 sind es schon mehr als genug Skills um richtig was zu drücken (außer beim Ranger^^).


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Mit ca Lvl 15 sind es schon mehr als genug Skills um richtig was zu drücken (außer beim Ranger^^).



Ja der Ranger ....

Mit Level 20 wird es nocheinmal interessant. Dort schaltest du dann nämlich durch eine Quest deine Stigmas frei, was einen weitere die Benutzung nützliche Skill ermöglicht. Das Schöne ist, das man einen Großteil dieser Skills finden muss. Also fröhliches farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (8. September 2009)

> Zum "anspruchsvollen" Kampfsystem, was von vielen Leuten in den frühen Leveln so gelobt wird:
> Die Kämpfe sind einfach nur irgendwie langgezogen. Man macht relativ wenig Schaden



Das liegt an den Klassen Lari, der Mage nuket dafür schnell um, ist aber auch ratzfatz tod.

Sprich das Kampfsystem kann auch in anderen Klassen besser gefallen, beim Mage gefällt es mir nicht, easy going - wenn allerdings der Flugkampf hinzukommt kann sich das noch ändern, da nur begrenzte Flugzeite zur Verfügung stehen, wirds auf jedenfall anspruchsvoller. Glaub mein mage ist auf stufe 10, 7 mal umgefallen - ich konnte kein blink finden, frostnova war auch nicht da  *gg* - ich hoffe da kommt noch was.


----------



## Lari (8. September 2009)

Na es ging mir um die Leute, die in etwa so weit sind wie ich und total vom Kampfsystem schwärmen.
Ich spiele einen Priester/Kleriker und mein Bekannter nen, ähm, trägt zwei Waffen und kann später Ranger werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er brauchte genausolange, eventuell einen Tick kürzer, für die Mobs. Was später noch kommt weiß ich ja nur in etwa und habe es auch noch nicht bewertet, aber am Anfang ist es eben nicht sensationell oder gar anspruchsvoll, sondern einfach nur fad.


----------



## Norjena (8. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Na es ging mir um die Leute, die in etwa so weit sind wie ich und total vom Kampfsystem schwärmen.
> Ich spiele einen Priester/Kleriker und mein Bekannter nen, ähm, trägt zwei Waffen und kann später Ranger werden...
> 
> 
> ...



Wie zb auch in Wow, da gibts am Anfang auch wenig, Hdro anfangs auch. Der Zauberer zb kann schon durchcasten, der Rest muss noch warten bis die Skills kommen. Wird am Ende immer mehr...


----------



## Kizna (8. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wie zb auch in Wow, da gibts am Anfang auch wenig, Hdro anfangs auch. Der Zauberer zb kann schon durchcasten, der Rest muss noch warten bis die Skills kommen. Wird am Ende immer mehr...



Ich sage nur Druide. Zorn ..... Mondfeuer ..... Zorn ...... Zorn ...... Zorn ..... Mondfeuer.

Krieger: Charge .... heroic strike ..... heroic strike 

.... lässt sich für jede Klasse fortführen. 

Als ich damals Guildwars gespielt habe, war ich von der Skillfülle erschlagen. Nicht umsonst ist das Spiel mit einer Lernkurve versehen.


----------



## everblue (9. September 2009)

Erste Eindrücke, hmm nix besonderes Questen und mobs killen, aber mit PVP hat Aion wenig am Hut, da wür ich doch besser Warhammer empfehlen, dort kann man wenigstens von anfangan mit PVP/RvR leveln und Spass haben.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. September 2009)

everblue schrieb:


> Erste Eindrücke, hmm nix besonderes Questen und mobs killen, aber mit PVP hat Aion wenig am Hut, da wür ich doch besser Warhammer empfehlen, dort kann man wenigstens von anfangan mit PVP/RvR leveln und Spass haben.



ich musste grad breit grinsen xD


----------



## Testare (9. September 2009)

Ehrlicher Eindruck:

Zwar ganz nett und in einigen Bereichen auch halbwegs innovativ, aber wie so ziemlich die meisten Neuerscheinungen wie AoC oder WaR leider der BigMäc-Effekt. Sieht gut aus, schmeckt auch gut, macht aber nichtmal Ansatzweise satt -.-

Wovor ich aber viele Bedenken habe ist die Klientel die durch Aion angelockt wird. Derzeit sehe ich nämlich all die Flamer die erst AoC dann War versucht haben und dort in den ersten Wochen/Monaten das Spiel nahezu ruiniert haben selbiges hier machend.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. September 2009)

da muss ein ingame ticket system her..hat in WoW auch wunderbar geholfen...ansonsten eben nurnoch mit der gilde und freunden kommunizieren und sonstige chats ausschalten


----------



## mvposse (9. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Ehrlicher Eindruck:
> 
> Zwar ganz nett und in einigen Bereichen auch halbwegs innovativ, aber wie so ziemlich die meisten Neuerscheinungen wie AoC oder WaR leider der BigMäc-Effekt. Sieht gut aus, schmeckt auch gut, macht aber nichtmal Ansatzweise satt -.-
> 
> Wovor ich aber viele Bedenken habe ist die Klientel die durch Aion angelockt wird. Derzeit sehe ich nämlich all die Flamer die erst AoC dann War versucht haben und dort in den ersten Wochen/Monaten das Spiel nahezu ruiniert haben selbiges hier machend.


ja stimmt auch die namen sind alle da die es im dem spiel nicht geben sollte


----------



## Shaft13 (9. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich musste grad breit grinsen xD



Warum musstest du grinsen?? Ich habe meinen Siggi von Level 2 an bis Maxlevel zu 90% nur durch PvP gelevelt. Geht wunderbar und macht sauviel Spass.

Das dürfte mit AION völlig unmöglich sein.

Bei Warhammer kannst du ab Level 1 Spass im PvP haben. Bei AION geht es frühstens ab Level 20 los,oder?

Und wie gesagt, lass die Leute erstmal Maxlevel werden und dann einen Monat End PvP machen. Eventuell schlagen dann 90% der Postings ins negative über,weil es doch nicht der heilige Gral ist, nachdem es im lowlevel Bereich aussah.

AOC war bis Level 30 (vielleicht auch 40) auch ein Knallerspiel und wurde erst danach megalangweilig wurde. Technisch gab es zwar viele Probs, aber wir müssen auch hier eigentlich AOC 1 Jahr nach Release mit AION vergleichen,weil neu auf den Markt ist AION ja nicht.Das Spiel hat ja schon ein Jahr auf dem Buckel.

Eigentlich zeigt sich bei MMOs erst nach maxlevel ob es Langzeittauglich ist.

DAOC war nüchtern betrachtet eigentlich ein grottig schlechtes Spiel bis Maxlevel.Gab kaum was zu tun ausser grinden,aber das PvP am Ende hat für alles entschädigt.


----------



## Asgarde (9. September 2009)

Effektives PvP erst ab 20, wenn man früher ins Gebiet geht auch 18 - 19, Duelle und Gruppenkämpfe in der eigenen Fraktion gehen schon früher. Denke NcSoft wird sich da im Laufe der Zeit auch noch etwas einfallen lassen.

Leveln durch PvP geht jetzt durch 1.5, aber lange nicht so effektiv wie normale quests oder auch grinden - Quasi ein netter Bonus zu den Abysspunkten.

Aber du hast Recht. Abwarten und schauen wie das Spiel im Endgame aussieht. Ich sehe dem fürs erste positiv entgegen.

Alles in allem gefällt mir Aion bisher sehr gut, aber ich finde, dass der Anfang etwas lasch ist. Später dafür umso besser.


----------



## Enyalios (9. September 2009)

Bezüglich des Kampfsystems:

Seit WotlK war ich mit meinem Hexer so dermaßen gefordert das ich Saat der Verderbnis zu cirka 80% als Mainskill einsetzte. Achso ja, TAB musste ich auch drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sollte bitte keiner als WoW-Flame verstehen, aber wenn ich da lesen muss: Nichts Innovatives, dann treibt mir das doch ein Schmunzeln ins Gesicht.

Mit LvL 10 hatte ich in AION denk ich soviele Skills zu nutzen wie in WoW auf Stufe 80. Ich meine damit nicht die Gesamtanzahl der Skills, sondern die tatsächlich verwendeten Fähigkeiten.
Ist nicht jedermanns Sache, muss es auch nicht. Aber ich würde es dann auch nicht als "gleich wie in WoW" bezeichnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (9. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Warum musstest du grinsen?? Ich habe meinen Siggi von Level 2 an bis Maxlevel zu 90% nur durch PvP gelevelt. Geht wunderbar und macht sauviel Spass.
> 
> Das dürfte mit AION völlig unmöglich sein.
> 
> ...



Also sry, aber das muss jetzt mal raus. WAR hat sowas von ausgeschissen mit seiner grottigen Grafik, der grottigen Performance, dem quasi nicht vorhandenen PVE-Inhalt und den öden Spiegelklassen, wo die Skills quasi das gleiche bewirken, nur anders verpackt sind. WAR möchte ich hier nicht mehr lesen, denn WAR kann gegen Aion nunmal nicht anstinken, ausserdem geht das völlig am Thema vorbei.

Zum 3ten Beta-Tag:
Heute hab ich mir eine Gladiatorin erstellt. War nach meiner Assa gleich mal überrascht wie geschmeidig sich leveln lässt in Aion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wo ich mit meiner Assa teils bei einem eine Stufe höheren Mob gestorben bin, mache ich als Gladiatorin gleich 2 davon und habe danach noch 40-50% Lebensenergie. Auch das Chain-System kommt hier viel früher zum Einsatz. Die Assassine hat mit lvl16 noch max. den 2ten Chainskill, die Gladiatorin mit Stufe 13 schon den dritten. 

Fazit: Tolle Klasse, Favorit für den ersten Char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (9. September 2009)

Mein Favorit ist bis jetzt der Spiritmage. Man Haut der einen dmg raus. Aber auch der Gladi ist nicht ganz ohne. Wenn ich heute von Arbeit komme, teste ich einen Heiler.

Spiel hat mich überzeugt!


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ich verrate dir mal ein kleines Geheimnis, aber net weitersagen ok?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war übrigens der vorgeschlagene Server mit "LOW" (!) Auslastung. Und an instanzierte Gebiete bin ich mich aus EQ2 und GW gewohnt. Das kenne ich. Trotzdem find ich 5 Minuten (keine Übertreibung übrigens) warten auf ne Quest zulange. Da standen auch nur ca 10 Leute um den NPC rum. das IST schlecht, egal wie mans dreht.


----------



## Enyalios (9. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Das war übrigens der vorgeschlagene Server mit "LOW" (!) Auslastung. Und an instanzierte Gebiete bin ich mich aus EQ2 und GW gewohnt. Das kenne ich. Trotzdem find ich 5 Minuten (keine Übertreibung übrigens) warten auf ne Quest zulange. Da standen auch nur ca 10 Leute um den NPC rum. das IST schlecht, egal wie mans dreht.



Grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber ich denke kein MMO das eine große Menge Leute interessiert wird es da besser haben. Ich musste damals auch in WoW auf Questmobs 5 Minuten+ warten, und da auch nur mit Glück den Firsthit landen da auch noch andere Gruppen dort waren. Das ist halt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nebenbei den Browser anwerfen und das Warten vergeht schnell.

Davon abgesehen werden bei Release wohl mehr Server stehen - diese dann in 10 Channels unterteilt .... ich denke das wird schon.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Find ich lustig das ein EQ2 Spieler sich über schlechte Performence aufregt, damals beim Release liefs auf keinem PC unter 1000 Euro Flüsssigk^^. Zu der Beta, ich bezweifle mal stark das in der EQ2 Beta das Spiel Deutsch war und ich finde es normal das man auf nem Internationalen Server English schreibt.
> Du findest es ja auch net toll wen jemand ständig französisch schreibt, oder?
> Nur es ist klar das man halt Deutsche scheiße finden wen se Deutsch schreiben, find auch viele 'Franzosen scheiße die Französisch schreiben(was ich bemerkt hab am meißten geschah in der C, zur Sprache muss ich sagen ist sie schon lange Fertig und warscheinlich bereits im Spiele Client drin, jedoch einfach net aktiviert was an einer Beta net schlim ist.
> Da du auch noch rumflamest find ichs gut das es dir net gefällt.
> ...


Ich spreche von Serverlag, nicht von Grafiklag. Wohlgemerkt. Den Unterschied kennst du denk ich. EQ2 hatte bei Release auch Probleme, ich war dabei. Aber nicht solche Serverlags. Die waren bei WoW weil sie von der Masse überrascht wurden.

Zur Sprache: Wenn praktisch ausschliesslich deutsche rumstehen, kann ich gut auch deutsch schreiben. So wie mir schien war der Grossteil der Community zu dem Zeitpunkt deutschsprachig. Ich hab kein Problem mit englisch zu schreiben, aber den Anspruch "hier ist international, deshalb englisch" find ich daneben. Zu EQ1 Zeiten wars auf meinem Server normal dass die Channels auch auf spanisch und französisch genutzt wurden, who cares? DAS ist international 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EQ2 war in der Beta glaub in der Tat nicht englisch (das weiss ich nedmal mehr). Aber da hatte ich auch die Auswahl nicht. Bei Aion kann ichs aber auswählen und deshalb war ich nicht der einzige der überrascht war dass es nicht deutsch ist. Vorallem da es ja "nur" eine Lokalisierung und Verwestlichung eines bestehenden Spiels ist. Und vorallem weil ja deutsch die schwere Sprache ist zum Übersetzen (Grammatik, Sonderzeichen, etc) und nicht Englisch. Ich bin gespannt auf die Qualität des Deutsch. Englisch war noch bei jedem Spiel akzeptabel.

Ich hätte gestern übrigens gerne länger das Spiel ausprobiert. Ging aber leider nicht. Beim besten Willen nicht. Ich werd diese Woche sicher nochmal reingucken aber die ersten 15 Minuten sind schon wesentlich und wenn man da nix machen kann isses doch etwas schlecht fürn ersten Eindruck - und warum soll ich länger spielen wenns dermassen kacke läuft? Ne, da darf ich mich eine erste Meinung bilden und die auch kundtun.

Der Serverlag auf chinesischen Servern interessiert mich übrigens nicht. Ich red hier von europäischem Aion das andere Server, eine lokalisierung und Verwestlichung erlebt hat. Und das ging irgendwo mächtig schief. Zumindest im Startgebiet.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch warum Leute solche masiven Probleme mit Lags haben sollen. Ich spiele hier auf einen zwei Jahre alten Rechner mit einer Geforce 8600GS und ich kriege nichts davon mit. Irgendwas scheint ihr falsch zu machen, an Aion liegt es auf jeden Fall nicht. Wie gesagt, Grafik ist Geschmackssache. Hier werde ich niemanden kritisieren der sie nicht mag, aber sich über Probleme wie Lags zu beschweren ist lächerlich.


Serverlag kommt ned von PC sondern von der Zone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man 5 Minuten darauf wartet bis der Quest-NPC die Quest offeriert, dann ist da nicht der PC schuld.
Mit DER Grafik kommt mein PC noch lange zurecht.

Du spielst wahrscheinlich schon etwas länger und tummelst dich entsprechend in anderen Zonen die leerer sind?


----------



## jo0 (9. September 2009)

@Bakual http://betaboards.aiononline.com/showthread.php?t=23813


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hehe ja, das fand ich auch lustig. Vor allem wenn man die Geschichte von EQ2 kennt (was Performance anbelangt) und ganz besonders die Geschichte der Lokalisierung von EQ2 ins Deutsche. Fast könnte man meinen der Begriff Denglisch ist damals im Zuge dieser "Lokalisierung" von EQ2 überhaupt erst entstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Performance war bei EQ2 auf englischen Servern immer gut. Nur die Lokalisierung ist bei EQ2 zu Release ne Katastrophe gewesen. Heute ist die durchaus auch sehr gut. Allerdings solls auf den lokalisierten (wohl infolge der Lokalisierung) Server mehr Lag geben als auf den englischen. Genau deshalb hätte mich zB die deutsche Lokalisierung von Aion auch so interessiert.

Nochmal für langsame: Wenn der NPC 5 Minuten braucht bis er reagiert, dann hat das weder mit PC, Firewall noch Provider zu tun sondern mit dem Server. Glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das liegt schlicht daran dass der Cluster für die Startgebiete hoffnungslos überlastet ist, und das auf nem Server mit "LOW" Auslastung.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber ich denke kein MMO das eine große Menge Leute interessiert wird es da besser haben. Ich musste damals auch in WoW auf Questmobs 5 Minuten+ warten, und da auch nur mit Glück den Firsthit landen da auch noch andere Gruppen dort waren. Das ist halt so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Grundsätzlich hast du Recht. Nur ist das hier eine Beta mit genau definierter Anzahl Spieler die zocken können. Da erwarte ich eigentlich schon dass sie die Server entsprechend dem zu erwartenden Andrang verfügbar machen. Das verstand ich schon bei WoW nicht, und das hab ich sonst bei keinem Spiel so extrem erlebt. Das muss halt eben NICHT so sein.
Ich mein die Keys kann man sich ja nicht wie in ner richtigen Open Beta auf der Homepage generieren sodass jeder der mag reinkann. Dies ist technisch immernoch ne Closed Beta mit klar definierter Anzahl Keys und entsprechend vielen Testern.


----------



## Randor2 (9. September 2009)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Glaub mein mage ist auf stufe 10, 7 mal umgefallen - ich konnte kein blink finden, frostnova war auch nicht da  *gg* - ich hoffe da kommt noch was.



Gut ich hab meine Sorc auch schon gut in der CB getestet aber ich bin in der OB bis lvl 16 noch kein einziges mal gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja "Blink" und "Frostnova" gibts ab lvl 13 bzw 16 und nennt sich Blind Leap bzw Winterbinding. (ja doch...bin mir fast sicher)

Das witzige an den Sprüchen ist...mit ein wenig pech stirbt man noch viel schneller damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> @Bakual http://betaboards.aiononline.com/showthread.php?t=23813


Leider hat das Forum auch so seine Tücken - kann mich da beim besten Willen nicht anmelden :-p


----------



## Darjun (9. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast du Recht. Nur ist das hier eine Beta mit genau definierter Anzahl Spieler die zocken können. Da erwarte ich eigentlich schon dass sie die Server entsprechend dem zu erwartenden Andrang verfügbar machen. Das verstand ich schon bei WoW nicht, und das hab ich sonst bei keinem Spiel so extrem erlebt. Das muss halt eben NICHT so sein.
> Ich mein die Keys kann man sich ja nicht wie in ner richtigen Open Beta auf der Homepage generieren sodass jeder der mag reinkann. Dies ist technisch immernoch ne Closed Beta mit klar definierter Anzahl Keys und entsprechend vielen Testern.



@Bakual

Mir scheints du redest ziemlich viel mit dir selbst deinen Beiträgen nach zu urteilen.
7 Beiträge auf einer Seite ist schon viel, beonders wenn fast keiner drauf antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zum Thema Performance kann ich nur nach meiner Erfahrung berichten:
Ich hab 2 PCs, einer 4 Jahre alt und der andere 2, also nicht das Beste vom Besten sondern nur Standart und ich bin und war auch in der CB begeistert vom Spiel, der Grafik UND der Performance!
Habe bei beiden PCs höchste Detailstufe, 4 AA auf 1620x1024.
Ebenfalls zu beginn der OB dabei wo sich hunderte Leute im Startgebiet getummelt haben---> nicht der geringste Lag zu erkennen, weder Serverseitg noch Rechnerseitig.
Das ganze auf Spartanos und einem anderen 2 Server wessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt.
Hab auch jede menge Freunde die das Spiel zur OB gezockt haben und nicht die geringsten Lag oder Loginprobleme hatten.
Fazitas Spiel läuft geil, ist geil und wird es hoffentlich auch für längere Zeit bleiben.

Ich denke du hast eher ein Problem mit deinem PC ...evtl wieder mal Defrag machen, Viren,Würmer und Trojaner entfernen...dann sollte es auch mit der Performance wieder klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sich freuen...die gehören aber ALLE MIR ALLEINE !


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> @Bakual
> 
> Mir scheints du redest ziemlich viel mit dir selbst deinen Beiträgen nach zu urteilen.
> 7 Beiträge auf einer Seite ist schon viel, beonders wenn fast keiner drauf antwortet
> ...


Ich hab bloss nicht die Zeit dauernd auf Buffed zu sein und hab hier ne Runde etwas zurückliegende Beiträge beantwortet, hättest du aber locker selber rausfinden können, die Quotes waren ja jeweils dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal weil du scheinbar auch etwas langsam bist im Begreifen: Es ist NICHT der PC. Erklär mir wie der PC dafür verantwortlich sein kann dass ich den NPC mehrfach anquatsche, keine Reaktion kriege, weglaufe paar Monster haue (und ein paar sogar looten kann) und dann 5 Minuten später 10 Questfenster aufgehen (mit Fehlermeldungen drin weil zuweit weg vom NPC vermut ich). Das ist NICHT der PC sondern der Server der zuständig ist für die Quests.

Die Kämpfe ging übrigens recht ok, das laufen auch mit gelegentlichem Warpen. Das wär das was ich erwartet hätte. Aber die NPCs sind schlicht ne Katastrophe. Zumindest auf dem Server auf dem ich spielte. Und da wars auch für jeden Spieler dasselbe - ich war nicht der einzige.

Nun erklär mir doch nochmal warum das mein PC oder meine Connection sein soll.


----------



## Darjun (9. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Ich hab bloss nicht die Zeit dauernd auf Buffed zu sein und hab hier ne Runde etwas zurückliegende Beiträge beantwortet, hättest du aber locker selber rausfinden können, die Quotes waren ja jeweils dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ok das hilft alles nix bei dir wie ich sehe!
Werde nun das ganze selber testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sag mir welchen Server du spielst, ich werde mir da nen Char erstellen und über deine Problematik mal mit den NPCs und Questgebern reden evtl haben die ja ne Lösung für dich.
Dann werden wir mal sehen wer hier langsam im begreifen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte noch nie ein Problem mit solchen MONSTERLAG wie du die beschreibst.
Achja...du kannst mir auch sicher die NPCs nennen bei welchen du dieses Problem hast, die werde ich mir ganz besonders zur Brust nehmen.


----------



## Legitor (9. September 2009)

Das mit den NPC kann ich bestätigen,..

ist echt nervig,.. aber ist nur auf dem ersten server in der Liste so,..

Hab den server dann gewechsel (hatte ja auch ein Thema dazu aufgemacht) und seit dem locker flockig am Aiongenießen in vollen zügen,..


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Wollte grad sagen einfach ma Server wechseln...den ersten in der Liste zu nehmen bei ner Beta is recht gefährlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (9. September 2009)

Ähm.
Der erste Server in der Liste ist Gorgos...auf dem spiel ich auch und mir ist weder ein Lag noch das NPC verhalten irgendwann untergekommen und das in 16 lvl. Irgendwas macht ihr dann nicht richtig, meine Legionskollegen haben auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Legitor (9. September 2009)

Meiner war Votan,..
Der sollte ja heute nacht überarbeuitet werden der Server, wegen Problemen,.. --> laut amboss


----------



## Mixo (9. September 2009)

Wie gut das sich die server liste immer ändert... jenachdem welchen server ihr zuletzt gewählt habt steht dieser an erster stelle (wenn ihr dort nen chara habt) Vodan oder wie der server mit V hieß hatte bei beta start derbe lag probs.. Belgarn oda so ähnlich geswitcht und alles ohne probs...


----------



## Rygel (9. September 2009)

meine anfängliche euphorie hat gestern nen kleinen dämpfer bekommen. fand die klassenwahl etwas sparsam, habe mich in der hauptstadt der elyos nich gut zurecht gefunden und habe mich mit lvl10 über meine klasse geärgert. das *jägerlein* spielt sich absolut bockig und öde und stirbt mir bei weitem zu oft. hatte gehofft dass sich dieses "nahkampf-kombo-prinzip", das ja an schurken erinnert, mit lvl10 erledigt und man nun zum fernkampf übergehen kann. 3 tode (un 1500 G) später fand ich mich also immer noch im nahkampf wieder *nerv*. habe mich dann kurzerhand entschieden mal zu schauen was die asmodier so treiben und mich von meinen WoW-vorurteilen zu lösen und habe mir einen asmodischen *priester* erstellt, den ich mit lvl9 zum *kleriker* befördern möchte. erinnert ein wenig an den guten wow-pala, macht aber die ersten vier lvl spaß und geht viel leichter von der hand als der jäger.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Das wohl alles richtig was du schreibst...aber was in den erten 10 lvl passiert is recht uninteressant....der Jäger wird ab lvl 20 zu nem richtig gut spielbaren Char..vorher brauchste eben ein wenig geschick dazu...mein Jäger ist jetzt 18 und hat gerade mit 16 die erste gescheite ranged combo gelernt..also ruhig blut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umgekehrt ist es natürlich beim Kleriker..als main heiler in Aion nimmt sein DMG mit lvl 20-30 rapide ab, so dass er darauf angewiesen is in der Gruppe zu spielen....


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

von sonntag  bis gestern das spiel getestet...nix für mich,da das spiel linear ist
freies begehen der welt ist nicht möglich,der selbe sch.... wie bei AoC dazu noch die nervigen grinder quest.

was mir gut gefallen hat ist die nette umgebung aber ansonsten nix für mich..wer es mag soll es spielen
ich für mein teil werd es bleiben lassen.


mfg


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Es ist doch total normal Fehler anderen Leuten zuzuschieben. Ich meine, tausende von Spieler haben keine Probleme mit Lags, bloss bei einigen hängts. Da muss ja NCsoft dran schuld sein, wer sonst? 

Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich auch über Lags beschwert. Nachdem wir seinen PC mal richtig sauber gemacht haben und erstmal alle IP Verschlüsslungsprogramme rutnergehauen haben lief es besser. Danach noch ein bisshen die Ports bei seinen Router geändert und es spielte sich flüssiger als bei mir. Ich unterstelle jetzt keinen nicht mit seinen Rechner klar zu kommen. Aber sucht erstmal die Fehler bei euch bevor ihr andere dafür verantwortlich macht.

@Rygel bis Level 20 ist der Jäger eine Qual da du kaum Spells für ihn hast. Ab dann fängt er an richtig Spaß zu machen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> von sonntag  bis gestern das spiel getestet...nix für mich,da das spiel linear ist
> freies begehen der welt ist nicht möglich,der selbe sch.... wie bei AoC dazu noch die nervigen grinder quest.
> 
> was mir gut gefallen hat ist die nette umgebung aber ansonsten nix für mich..wer es mag soll es spielen
> ...



Hmm..darf ich fragen was du mit linear meinst?


----------



## BabyMilk (9. September 2009)

Am Anfang war ich recht begeistert, aber Aion wird denke ich mal sehr schnell eintönig werden, weil Du die gleichen Levelgebieten mit jeden Charakter durchgehst. Das ist schon etwas eintönig.
Die Grafik gef#llt mir schon ganz gut.
Die UI ist zwar etwas sparsam veranlagt, aber doch ansehlich.

Es gibt wohl viele Bugs und manchmal Posibugs, aber naja, ist ja noch bissl hin, bis es zum endgültigen Release kommt.
Hoffe, die nun noch einige Sachen dran.

Zocken? Werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht, da es bei mir unter Win7 64-bit nicht läuft und ich kb wieder auf XP zu wechseln.


----------



## Testare (9. September 2009)

Habs noch ein wenig mehr gestestet.
Problem wird, denke ich, langfristig die fast schon reine PvP-Ausrichtung werden.
Bitte nicht missverstehen, PvP-ausgerichtete Spiele mögen sicher ihre Freunde haben, aber es gibt nunmal auch sehr viele Spieler die entweder kaum PvP mögen (für die ist Aion zumindest derzeit imho nix) oder diejenigen, die eine ausgewogene Mischung bevorzugen. Auch hier sehe ich zu viele PvE-Defizite.
Zudem wird auch hier Designtechnisch Mist gebaut wenn einige Skillausrichtungen/Klassen im höheren Content Solo schlichtweg nichtmal mehr farmen/normale Quests machen können.


----------



## Achilius (9. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Habs noch ein wenig mehr gestestet.
> Problem wird, denke ich, langfristig die fast schon reine PvP-Ausrichtung werden.
> Bitte nicht missverstehen, PvP-ausgerichtete Spiele mögen sicher ihre Freunde haben, aber es gibt nunmal auch sehr viele Spieler die entweder kaum PvP mögen (für die ist Aion zumindest derzeit imho nix) oder diejenigen, die eine ausgewogene Mischung bevorzugen. Auch hier sehe ich zu viele PvE-Defizite.
> Zudem wird auch hier Designtechnisch Mist gebaut wenn einige Skillausrichtungen/Klassen im höheren Content Solo schlichtweg nichtmal mehr farmen/normale Quests machen können.




es sind 12 oder 14 inis im spiel, also für pve is gesorgt wer drauf steht


----------



## OldboyX (9. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Ich hab bloss nicht die Zeit dauernd auf Buffed zu sein und hab hier ne Runde etwas zurückliegende Beiträge beantwortet, hättest du aber locker selber rausfinden können, die Quotes waren ja jeweils dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur weil es nicht der PC ist, heißt es nicht, dass es nicht an der Firewall, an Gameguard, an deinem Router/Modem, an deiner Internetverbindung, an deinem Provider oder dem Provider deines Providers, usw. liegen kann.

Und klar warst du nicht der einzige bei dem es nicht so gut lief, aber es gibt auch genügend Leute bei denen es ausgezeichnet lief. Aion wäre nicht das erste MMO bei dem bestimmte Provider und/oder Gegenden Probleme mit Lags haben.

Es kann auch an den Servern liegen, das will ich gar nicht bestreiten, nur kannst du mit deinen Beobachtungen nicht wirklich sagen, dass es an den Servern liegt und beweisen schon gar nicht.



Rygel schrieb:


> meine anfängliche euphorie hat gestern nen kleinen dämpfer bekommen. fand die klassenwahl etwas sparsam, habe mich in der hauptstadt der elyos nich gut zurecht gefunden und habe mich mit lvl10 über meine klasse geärgert. das *jägerlein* spielt sich absolut bockig und öde und stirbt mir bei weitem zu oft. hatte gehofft dass sich dieses "nahkampf-kombo-prinzip", das ja an schurken erinnert, mit lvl10 erledigt und man nun zum fernkampf übergehen kann. 3 tode (un 1500 G) später fand ich mich also immer noch im nahkampf wieder *nerv*. habe mich dann kurzerhand entschieden mal zu schauen was die asmodier so treiben und mich von meinen WoW-vorurteilen zu lösen und habe mir einen asmodischen *priester* erstellt, den ich mit lvl9 zum *kleriker* befördern möchte. erinnert ein wenig an den guten wow-pala, macht aber die ersten vier lvl spaß und geht viel leichter von der hand als der jäger.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schon vor Wochen habe ich hier gesagt, dass wohl die wenigstens es nervlich packen werden einen Jäger bis 20 zu leveln. Er spielt sich nicht bockig und öde, sondern ist einfach schwer zu spielen und solange bis man mit 20 die meisten Bogenfertigkeiten hat muss man eben ständig Waffe wechseln und auch noch die Nahkampfskills einsetzen oder wirklich gut "kiten".

Andere Klassen sind einfacher zu leveln, doch insgesamt empfiehlt sich auch beim Kleriker sehr bald eine Gruppe. Aion ist nicht WoW und man wird sehr unglücklich werden, wenn man glaubt locker flockig nach dem "ich pull immer gleich 5 und hau sie mit meinen 2 buttons weg"-WoW-System leveln zu können.



Achilius schrieb:


> es sind 12 oder 14 inis im spiel, also für pve is gesorgt wer drauf steht



Mit 1.5 sind es 19 Inis soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Testare (9. September 2009)

Achilius schrieb:


> es sind 12 oder 14 inis im spiel, also für pve is gesorgt wer drauf steht



Nein, eben nicht. Inis sind nicht PvE genug, da muss mehr her. Nicht jeder macht gerne die xte Instanz und hängt dauernd in Gruppen ab, manchmal möchte man einfach mal Solo was für sich unternehmen - und genau da hakts mir (noch) zu sehr, um einem PvE´ler zu Aion raten zu können. Das bis jetzt sichtliche PvE ist eher eine Art Alibi


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Warum versuch ich die Leute immer von etwas zu überzeugen? ... egal

Gut zum PvE. Bitte informier dich hier nocheinmal. Mittlerweile gibt sieben Instanzen. Auch musste du einen harten Raidboss in den Keeps töten um sie zu übernehmen. Die Balaur sind auch reiner PvE Content und das alles trotz der vermeintlichen PvP Ausrichtung.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

Darjun schrieb:


> Ok das hilft alles nix bei dir wie ich sehe!
> Werde nun das ganze selber testen.
> 
> 
> ...


Das war Votan, und von dem was ich bisher gelesen habe scheint der definitiv nen Problem zu haben. Ich werd heut mal auf nem andern Server testen und hoffe dass es da wirklich flüssig läuft. Weil das was ich erlebt habe geht wirklich auf keine Kuhhaut.

Übrigens geh ich davon aus dass bei ner Serverwahl die wenig ausgelasteten zuoberst stehen. War auch so dass die Höchst Ausgelasteten zuunterst standen (mit HIGH als Auslastung). Deshalb hab ich auch gar ned nen anderen Server probiert, dachte die sind bestimmt noch schlimmer da weiter unten in der Liste.
Entweder war diese Liste buggy und alle haben auf Votan eingelogt oder der Server selber hat nen Hardwareproblem das man schnellstmöglichst fixen sollte.

Auf jeden Fall hilfts nicht weiter wenn man Probleme im Forum verneint und auf den PC oder User abschiebt. Die Probleme sind bei Aion, aber anscheinend nur auf dem einen Server. (Hoff ich jetzt mal).


----------



## Testare (9. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Warum versuch ich die Leute immer von etwas zu überzeugen? ... egal
> 
> Gut zum PvE. Bitte informier dich hier nocheinmal. Mittlerweile gibt sieben Instanzen. Auch musste du einen harten Raidboss in den Keeps töten um sie zu übernehmen. Die Balaur sind auch reiner PvE Content und das alles trotz der vermeintlichen PvP Ausrichtung.


 Siehe obiger Beitrag von mir - das ist schlichtweg zu wenig Content, um zu fesseln, zumal es kein Solocontent ist.

Es geht hier ja auch nicht um Fakten, sondern den persönlichen Eindruck, und meiner ist nunmal: Für reine PvEler ist Aion nichts und für den Mixed Gamer nur sehr bedingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achilius (9. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Inis sind nicht PvE genug, da muss mehr her. Nicht jeder macht gerne die xte Instanz und hängt dauernd in Gruppen ab, manchmal möchte man einfach mal Solo was für sich unternehmen - und genau da hakts mir (noch) zu sehr, um einem PvE´ler zu Aion raten zu können. Das bis jetzt sichtliche PvE ist eher eine Art Alibi



wieviel inis stellst du dir denn zum spielstart vor? ich find 12/14 is ne ganze menge, es kommen ja noch addons
und mit lvl 50 kannst du in die balaur ebene wechseln und da alleine farmen , grinden was auch immer
also ich bin zufriedem mit dem was die zum start bieten


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Es ist doch total normal Fehler anderen Leuten zuzuschieben. Ich meine, tausende von Spieler haben keine Probleme mit Lags, bloss bei einigen hängts. Da muss ja NCsoft dran schuld sein, wer sonst?
> 
> Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich auch über Lags beschwert. Nachdem wir seinen PC mal richtig sauber gemacht haben und erstmal alle IP Verschlüsslungsprogramme rutnergehauen haben lief es besser. Danach noch ein bisshen die Ports bei seinen Router geändert und es spielte sich flüssiger als bei mir. Ich unterstelle jetzt keinen nicht mit seinen Rechner klar zu kommen. Aber sucht erstmal die Fehler bei euch bevor ihr andere dafür verantwortlich macht.
> 
> @Rygel bis Level 20 ist der Jäger eine Qual da du kaum Spells für ihn hast. Ab dann fängt er an richtig Spaß zu machen.


Jop, ist NCSoft Schuld, weil anscheinend ein Server Zicken macht. Aber nein, man schiebt die Schuld ja lieber den Usern in die Schuhe, und outet sich selber damit als technischer N00b sondergleichen der nichtmal PC Lag von Serverlag unterscheiden kann :-p


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Es kann auch an den Servern liegen, das will ich gar nicht bestreiten, nur kannst du mit deinen Beobachtungen nicht wirklich sagen, dass es an den Servern liegt und beweisen schon gar nicht.


Oh doch, genau das kann ich.
Weisst, ich bin als Informatiker in der Netzwertechnik beschäftigt. Ich bin fachlich durchaus dazu in der Lage meine Beobachtungen zu deuten. Und wie sich herausstellte sogar völlig korrekt. Es liegt an dem Server (Votan in diesem Fall).


----------



## OldboyX (9. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Oh doch, genau das kann ich.
> Weisst, ich bin als Informatiker in der Netzwertechnik beschäftigt. Ich bin fachlich durchaus dazu in der Lage meine Beobachtungen zu deuten. Und wie sich herausstellte sogar völlig korrekt. Es liegt an dem Server (Votan in diesem Fall).



Zufällig spiele ich auch auf Votan und kann "instant" mit den NPCs reden. Wie hat sich herausgestellt, dass deine Beobachtung völlig korrekt war?

Im Betaforum steht dazu auch nur, dass manche Spieler eben Probleme mit Lag haben und es offensichtlich am routing liegt (nicht an den Servern). Ein User hat auch gezeigt, dass er über Dallas (US) geroutet wird .


----------



## Magmion (9. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Oh doch, genau das kann ich.
> Weisst, ich bin als Informatiker in der Netzwertechnik beschäftigt. Ich bin fachlich durchaus dazu in der Lage meine Beobachtungen zu deuten. Und wie sich herausstellte sogar völlig korrekt. Es liegt an dem Server (Votan in diesem Fall).




geh einfach was anderes spieln du Informatiker


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Zufällig spiele ich auch auf Votan und kann "instant" mit den NPCs reden. Wie hat sich herausgestellt, dass deine Beobachtung völlig korrekt war?


Gestern abend im Startgebiet der guten?

Weil ich nicht der einzige bin/war und es entsprechende Postings für diesen Server recht viele gibt.


----------



## homann5 (9. September 2009)

Wer hier ernsthaft der Meinung ist, daß die massiven Lags bei nicht gerade wenigen Spielern (man schaue sich einfach mal in anderen Foren um) an den jeweiligen PCs liegen, sollte sich fragen, ob er/sie überhaupt etwas von dem Thema versteht. Nur auf Votan sind die Probleme so stark aufgetreten, Spieler, die auf dem Server Probleme haben/hatten, können auf den anderen Serven ohne Lags spielen. Da müsste man doch eigentlich schon von alleine darauf kommen, daß es am Server liegt, oder?

Aber vielleicht sollte man langsam mal wieder zurück zum Thema finden.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> geh einfach was anderes spieln du Informatiker


Hach wie ich die Community hier liebe. So hochstehende Diskussionen sind doch immer wieder nett. Vorallem sehr hilfreich bei der Störungseingrenzung und -findung worums ja eigentlich bei der Beta gehen würde.

Deinen Vorschlag hab ich übrigens erfolgreich umgesetzt und hatte ne Menge Spass dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mixo (9. September 2009)

manchmal nur lol ^^ guckt man in computer foren sind auf einmal alle Informatiker... wenn das thema sex in foren behandelt wird sind es alles ausgebildete beziehungsberater und sex therapeuten.. schon dolle... achja wenn man fragen zu ner HP hat sind alle auf einma web designer... naja wer es glaubt....

davon ab gerade als Informatiker in der Netzwerktechnik wäre ich in der lage gewesen schon viel früher nen anderen server zu probieren... bei uns hat es ganze 2min gedauert bis wir geschlossen nen anderen server genommen haben... und bei uns sind nicht alle informatiker oda sowas...


----------



## Bedzi (9. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Inis sind nicht PvE genug, da muss mehr her. Nicht jeder macht gerne die xte Instanz und hängt dauernd in Gruppen ab, manchmal möchte man einfach mal Solo was für sich unternehmen - und genau da hakts mir (noch) zu sehr, um einem PvE´ler zu Aion raten zu können. Das bis jetzt sichtliche PvE ist eher eine Art Alibi




laut Brian Knox vorm CB soll es für pvpler und für pveler sein,wenn man kein bock hat auf pvp dan spielt man eben pve,umgekehrt genauso.

solo wird auch einiges machbar sein,aber wenn du nur solo spielen willst dan empfehle ich dir single palyer rpgs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (9. September 2009)

homann5 schrieb:


> Wer hier ernsthaft der Meinung ist, daß die massiven Lags bei nicht gerade wenigen Spielern (man schaue sich einfach mal in anderen Foren um) an den jeweiligen PCs liegen, sollte sich fragen, ob er/sie überhaupt etwas von dem Thema versteht. Nur auf Votan sind die Probleme so stark aufgetreten, Spieler, die auf dem Server Probleme haben/hatten, können auf den anderen Serven ohne Lags spielen. Da müsste man doch eigentlich schon von alleine darauf kommen, daß es am Server liegt, oder?
> 
> Aber vielleicht sollte man langsam mal wieder zurück zum Thema finden.




Und wer glaubt, dass Lag entweder am PC oder am Server liegen muss, der outet sich als jemand der überhaupt keine Ahnung von Netzwerktechnik oder der Funktionsweise des Internets hat.
Aber du hast Recht, lassen wir das, hat hier nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Im Betaforum steht dazu auch nur, dass manche Spieler eben Probleme mit Lag haben und es offensichtlich am routing liegt (nicht an den Servern). Ein User hat auch gezeigt, dass er über Dallas (US) geroutet wird .


Nicht bei DIESEN Problemen die ich geschildert habe. Das kann schlicht kein Routingproblem sein. Ein IP-Paket wird keine 5 Minuten rumgeroutet sondern schon viel früher gekillt. Und dann würde auch vieles anderes auch lagen, tut es aber nicht. Sondern primär die Konversation mit dem NPC und einige wenige andere Sachen. Chat mit anderen Spielern zB wiederum ist instant. Auch rumlaufen hat nur kleine Warps. Looten hingegen wiederum ist manchmal Glückssache.
Das sind keine Latencies und kein PC Lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und wer glaubt, dass Lag entweder am PC oder am Server liegen muss, der outet sich als jemand der überhaupt keine Ahnung von Netzwerktechnik oder der Funktionsweise des Internets hat.
> Aber du hast Recht, lassen wir das, hat hier nichts zu suchen.


Es gibt jede Menge Varianten Lag. PC, Server, Datenbank, Connection, Firewalls die Pakete abschiessen, usw. Ich behaupte aber dass ich die Arten unterscheiden kann, was hier im Forum aber offensichtlich nicht alle können.


----------



## homann5 (9. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und wer glaubt, dass Lag entweder am PC oder am Server liegen muss, der outet sich als jemand der überhaupt keine Ahnung von Netzwerktechnik oder der Funktionsweise des Internets hat.
> Aber du hast Recht, lassen wir das, hat hier nichts zu suchen.


Sorry, aber in diesem Fall ist es absoluter Quatsch! Der Probleme auf Votan lagen bei den meisten einzig und allein am Server. Wenn andere MMOs und Ping-Tests einen Ping im niedrigen zweistelligen Bereich zeigen und es die Probleme einzig und allein mit Aion (auf Votan) gibt, dürfte die "Schuld" des PCs eher minimal bis nicht existent sein, oder? Bei WAR und WoW haben die Entwickler irgendwann einfach mal eingestanden, daß die Lag-Problematik deren Schuld ist/war, auch wenn es erst auf Provider, Carrier und User schieben wollte.



> laut Brian Knox vorm CB soll es für pvpler und für pveler sein,wenn man kein bock hat auf pvp dan spielt man eben pve,umgekehrt genauso.
> 
> solo wird auch einiges machbar sein,aber wenn du nur solo spielen willst dan empfehle ich dir single palyer rpgs!


Die Frage ist, ob man es besser als bei WAR macht. Bei WAR sollte man laut Mythic im Endgame auch die Wahl zwischen PvE und PvP haben, auch wenn der Schwerpunkt natürlich auf PvP lag. Und das PvE-Endgame bei WAR ist ganz einfach ein Witz. Durch die dritte Fraktion bei Aion habe ich aber zumindest die Hoffnung, daß das PvP-Endgame ein wenig spannender und dynamischer als bei WAR wird, auch wenn man dazu aus Asien doch schon eniges an Kritik hört.


----------



## Bedzi (9. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Oh doch, genau das kann ich.
> Weisst, ich bin als Informatiker in der Netzwertechnik beschäftigt. Ich bin fachlich durchaus dazu in der Lage meine Beobachtungen zu deuten. Und wie sich herausstellte sogar völlig korrekt. Es liegt an dem Server (Votan in diesem Fall).




bin kein informatiker für netzwertechn.aber im CB-und OB habe ich kaum lags gehabt sogar am OB termin sonntags als die server on waren und da ca.50 oder mehr gamer im startgebiet standen kaum ein lag.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fanras (9. September 2009)

Ein Sehr gutes Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und macht ein Heiden Spaß und das beste meine Komplette WoW Gilde wird umziehen nach Aion da leider der content selbst in Hartmode zu leicht ist in WoW. Der Kleriker macht mir an meisten Spaß freue mich schon drauf in den Ini's und PvP den heiler zu machen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleyfer (9. September 2009)

Fanras schrieb:


> Ein Sehr gutes Spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gleiches bei uns bloß unsere alte WoW Gilde teilt sich 50% auf ^^



Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt etwas Probleme mit der Steuerung.
> 
> Wenn ich in einem ernstzunehmenden Kampf bin, dann spiele ich mit q, w, e, a, s, d und Maus --> kein Problem.
> 
> Wenn ich mich durch die Welt bewege oder einfach nur ein paar leichte NPCs aus den Latschen hauen möchte, dann spiele ich nur mit der Maus. Irgendwie krieg ich es jedoch nicht gebacken mit der Maus zu laufen und _gleichzeitig_ zu drehen.



kleiner tipp. Ich fand es gut bei WoW mit dem Autorun. Den verwende ich auf langen strecken...
Auto Run an und zurücklehnen. Denn ist es möglich nur mit maus zu steuern. Kamera drehen linke Maustaste steuern mit rechter. In den Tasteneinstellungen kann man auitorun einstellen ich habs auf Mousebutton 4 oder so.



Kizna schrieb:


> Es ist doch total normal Fehler anderen Leuten zuzuschieben. Ich meine, tausende von Spieler haben keine Probleme mit Lags, bloss bei einigen hängts. Da muss ja NCsoft dran schuld sein, wer sonst?
> 
> Ein guter Freund von mir hat sich auch über Lags beschwert. Nachdem wir seinen PC mal richtig sauber gemacht haben und erstmal alle IP Verschlüsslungsprogramme rutnergehauen haben lief es besser. Danach noch ein bisshen die Ports bei seinen Router geändert und es spielte sich flüssiger als bei mir. Ich unterstelle jetzt keinen nicht mit seinen Rechner klar zu kommen. Aber sucht erstmal die Fehler bei euch bevor ihr andere dafür verantwortlich macht.
> 
> @Rygel bis Level 20 ist der Jäger eine Qual da du kaum Spells für ihn hast. Ab dann fängt er an richtig Spaß zu machen.


Seh ich genauso bei unserer Legion hatten extrem wenig leute Probleme wenn ich mich an die WoW oder AoC Beta zurück erinnere hatten da viele leute größere Probleme.
AoC ist untergegangen da es nicht fertig war (in meinen augen) einem gingen zwischenzeitlich die quests aus und man musste 10 lv lang grinden da haben viele das Game weg gehauen.
Bei Aion sehe ich das nicht so.



pixeljedi schrieb:


> von sonntag  bis gestern das spiel getestet...nix für mich,da das spiel linear ist
> freies begehen der welt ist nicht möglich,der selbe sch.... wie bei AoC dazu noch die nervigen grinder quest.
> 
> was mir gut gefallen hat ist die nette umgebung aber ansonsten nix für mich..wer es mag soll es spielen
> ...



Also ich findes es sehr abwechslungsreich. Auch die Unterteilung in Nebenquests und Kampains finde ich sehr schön gelößt auf jeden fall besser wie beim größten Konkurenten WoW. Ich sage nur Töte 40 blablubbs. Folgequest töte 40 lala´s ^^ und und und


Ich muss sagen das ich sehr beeindruckt bin. 
Ich war von den Bodentexturen etwas entteuscht, da hätte man mit der engine mehr machen können. 
Die Umgebungen sind aber sehr schön und vor allem durchdacht und detailreich. Die stimmtung kommt auf jeden fall richtig gut rüber und ist mehr als glaubhaft.
Die Soundkulisse passt meines achtens immer. 

Ich höhre auch immer wieder dieses Japsen Spiel, spiel ich nicht. Seit 1.5 frag ich mich wieso. 
Da die Japanischen Einwirkungen kaum mehr auffallen (die mich aber auch nicht stören würden).


----------



## Bedzi (9. September 2009)

Die Frage ist, ob man es besser als bei WAR macht. Bei WAR sollte man laut Mythic im Endgame auch die Wahl zwischen PvE und PvP haben, auch wenn der Schwerpunkt natürlich auf PvP lag. Und das PvE-Endgame bei WAR ist ganz einfach ein Witz. Durch die dritte Fraktion bei Aion habe ich aber zumindest die Hoffnung, daß das PvP-Endgame ein wenig spannender und dynamischer als bei WAR wird, auch wenn man dazu aus Asien doch schon eniges an Kritik hört.
[/quote]

hoffe ich auch mit der 3. fraktion sehr spannend sein wird,aber das sehen wir bis dahin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit:achso zurück zum thema;ich fühle mich bei aions phandasieweld sehr wohl und kann es kaum erwarten am 20.sep.los zu questen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jurica (9. September 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Postet eure Betaeindrücke hier rein. Egal ob über etwas spezifisches oder ein allgemeines Feedback. Was gefällt euch, was nicht und werdet ihr euch Aion kaufen?



Hallo zusammen 

ich (wir mein schtzi ist doch auch dabei) haben uns Aion schon lange vorbestellt. sicher ist viel anders aber endlich mal wieder ein speil was spass macht wo du an den pc gehst und nicht los kommst das hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr  sicher sind noch fehler da aber zeig mir ein neues speil das gleich perfekt ist mir macht es spass und ich freue mich auf den tag wo es los geht :-)


----------



## Squizzel (9. September 2009)

Ich habe jetzt einen Charakter auf Stufe 10 und keine Lust mehr, denn ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Leute nicht, die jetzt schon fast 30 sind und bald wieder komplett von 0 Anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Account wird bis zum 18. erstmal eingemottet. Weiß jemand um wieviel Uhr dann die Server zur Charaktererstellung on gehen?


----------



## Acuria (9. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> meine anfängliche euphorie hat gestern nen kleinen dämpfer bekommen. fand die klassenwahl etwas sparsam, habe mich in der hauptstadt der elyos nich gut zurecht gefunden und habe mich mit lvl10 über meine klasse geärgert. das *jägerlein* spielt sich absolut bockig und öde und stirbt mir bei weitem zu oft.



Gib dem Ranger noch eine Chance.

Du musst den Ranger natürlich noch Ausbilden und das dauert leider bis Level 19 bis du eine Fast Lückenfreie Rotation hast.
Meinen ersten Ranger habe ich auf 10 gelöscht, war in der CB, von Sonntag zu Gestern habe ich einen Ranger auf 20 gebracht und der Spass ist Grenzenlos.
Mit 19 darfst du Dich auch mal über Schadenszahlen von 1400 Kritisch freuen was dein Sterbeproblem verringern sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss sich nur von den Spielen verabschieden die man vorher kannte, nix mit Rechtsklick und Kaffee Kochen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Eindruck des Spiels:


Ich saß ja nun schon 2 Jahre und habe auf das Spiel gewartet und bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen es macht wirklich Spass.
Am Anfang denkt man sich das die Klassen wohl Recht wenie sind und man kaum möglickeiten hat am Char herrum zu schrauben aber wenn man seine ersten Stigmatas bekommt (Lv 20) entpuppt sich die Vielfalt.
Die Grafik, der Knaller.
Ich finde die Gegner und die Charaktergrafiken überaus schön gestaltet und in Scene gesetzt.

Was ich mir noch wünschen würde und was mich am meisten nervt in Aion ist das Vergleichen mit World of Harzcraft.
In allen Channel nur Vergleiche.
Ihr könnt euch nicht Vorstellen wie das nervt.

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los das die Leute nur ein Wow2 suchen anstatt sich über eine Komplett neues Spiel zu freuen.
Wäre super wenn das weniger würde.




Liebe Grüße


----------



## Roy1971 (9. September 2009)

Ich spiele jetzt auch seid Sonntag und muss gestehen, Aion gefällt mir sehr gut. Viele bringen hier als Negativpunkt an, dass das Leveln sehr zeitaufwendig und zäh sei.... gott sei dank. So ist wenigstens sichergestellt, dass nicht nach einer Woche das Maxlevel erreicht ist und über fehlenden Endcontend gemosert wird.


----------



## OldboyX (9. September 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> ....
> Was ich mir noch wünschen würde und was mich am meisten nervt in Aion ist das Vergleichen mit World of Harzcraft.
> In allen Channel nur Vergleiche.
> Ihr könnt euch nicht Vorstellen wie das nervt.
> ...



Der Vergleich wird immer gezogen werden bei jedem neuen MMO und es ist gut, dass er gezogen wird, denn in vielen Bereichen (auch vom Interface und der Benutzerfreundlichkeit usw.) hat WoW sehr gute Maßstäbe gesetzt und es ist in vielen Belangen idiotisch, wenn neue MMOs bestimmte Features nicht liefern oder unnötig komplex und umständlich sind.

Wer sich inhaltlich und vom Gameplay einen WOW-Klon wünscht, der wird sowieso Aion nicht lange spielen (dafür gibts ja schon WoW, und für diejenigen die kein Geld monatlich zahlen wollen gibts RoM). Da kann und darf es auch anders sein (und das ist es auch). Doch bestimmte Sachen werden zurecht kritisiert und wenn heute noch ein verbuggtes MMO auf den Markt kommen würde, mit einem verkorsten Reisesystem (siehe Vanguard) das einen zu stundenlangem Rumreiten zwingt, oder ohne Postsystem oder ohne Auktionshaus oder ohne Itemlink oder ohne Item-Previewing etc. etc. (alles nur Beispiele) dann sind die Entwickler einfach selber Schuld, wenn das MMO nicht den gewünschten Erfolg hat.

Es gibt einfach gewisse Dinge die zum Standard geworden sind und da darf man sich keine Ausrutscher mehr erlauben, wenn man wirklich am Markt Fuß fassen will. Hier ist das MMO Genre nicht anders als jede andere Branche.


----------



## Montoliou (9. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich werds mir kaufen. Trotz beschissener Landschafts-Texturen, langweiliger Quests, unlogischem Flug- und krudem Crafting-System. 
->Rare-Drops notwendig für Level 13 Schuhe? Ticken die?>-

Warum? Weil die Kämpfe sehr Actionreich sind, die Chargrafik über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist und ich mich auf das PvP freue. Mal schauen ob das reicht um mich von HDRO zu entfernen. Noch glaube ichs nicht. Aber ich werds probieren.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## pixeljedi (9. September 2009)

zitat:
 Auch die Unterteilung in Nebenquests und Kampains finde ich sehr schön gelößt auf jeden fall besser wie beim größten Konkurenten WoW. Ich sage nur Töte 40 blablubbs. Folgequest töte 40 lala´s ^^ und und und  zitat ende.

stimmt da hast du recht,obwohl ich auf grund meines alter kein englisch kann bzw nur sehr schwer lesen und verstehen kann,ist mir das questen dank der eingebauten kleinen helferlein  sehr leicht gefallen.
auch ist die com noch sehr hilfsbereit und nett. ich hatte mit lvl 10 die ersten grinder quest.. töten 20 krabben und 30 runde krebs etc...
ich find das spiel hat potenzial nur halt für mich persönlich nich....



mfg


----------



## Squizzel (9. September 2009)

Roy1971 schrieb:


> Viele bringen hier als Negativpunkt an, dass das Leveln sehr zeitaufwendig und zäh sei...



Ich frag mich nur warum... es gibt doch schon die ersten die 30 sind. Das leveln ist nicht zeitaufwendig, sondern schwieriger. In meinen ersten 10 Leveln als Priester gab es so manche Situation in der ich ohne Selbstheilung ins Gras gewissen hätte. Die Kämpfe sind gleich zu Beginn fordern und verlanger Konzentration.

So ähnlich war es in WoW auch einmal. Ich erinner mich noch an Zeiten, da habe ich mit einem Magier bei questen Gegner einzeln gepullt und es wurde selbst bei Non-Elite knapp, wenn die Frostnova resisted wurde. Generell durfte ich mit jeder Klasse laufen, wenn 2 Adds kamen und diese Klasse kein CC hatte (meine Gnomkriegerin sag mehr Erde als Himmer von 1-40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aion lässt in mir wieder das Bedürfnis aufkommen auch beim Questen mit anderen Leuten loszuziehen. Zu Zweit ist es schon wesentlich einfacher, auch wenn man einen Franzosen und einen Spanier in der Gruppe hat und unser aller Englisch eher auf unterdurchschnittlichem Niveau war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alene85 (9. September 2009)

Mein Fazit ist Super Spiel habs mir schlislich auch schon vorbestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kanns jeden nur empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. September 2009)

Hab jetzt 2 Tage Open Beta gespielt, hier mal mein Feedback:

+ belebte Städte
+ Chain-Skills
+ technisch sehr ordentlich: wenn einmal eingeloggt nahezu keine Ladezeiten mehr, bis auf einige Bodentexturen sehr hübsche Grafik
+ Design
+ Gegner halten was aus, unbeabsichtigtes adden endet oft tödlich
+ schönes DD-Klassen Line-Up

- Spiel wirkt teilweise "träge", z.B. durch einen Cooldown ähnlich dem WoW Global Cooldown aber auch nach Spells mit Castzeit
- Flugsteurung, Sprungtaste lässt einen nicht an höhe gewinnen
- integrierte Questhelper stellt sich oft ganz schön dämlich an oder findet questziele nicht, wenn man bedenkt das es von dem Spiel selber kommt ganz schön traurig
- nur eine echt Tank und eine Heilklasse, kann es mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen im Raid mit 6 Klerikern zu heilen
- Flugverbot
- riesige Kinah Beträge, auf Level 14 schon über 50.000 Geldeinheiten... unglaublich unübersichtlich

Fazit: Aion hat viele kleine Krankheiten, aber hey nobody is perfekt. Das Spiel hat auf jeden Fall eine Chance verdient, ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall kaufen und einen Char so auf 35-40 spielen. Dann weiss ich endgültig ob ich zu WoW leb wohl sage.


----------



## Rygel (9. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Das wohl alles richtig was du schreibst...aber was in den erten 10 lvl passiert is recht uninteressant....der Jäger wird ab lvl 20 zu nem richtig gut spielbaren Char..vorher brauchste eben ein wenig geschick dazu...mein Jäger ist jetzt 18 und hat gerade mit 16 die erste gescheite ranged combo gelernt..also ruhig blut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



argh! du sagst also dass ich entweder noch 6 - 10 level jäger "durchhalten" muss oder ich mich in 25 leveln über meinen kleriker ärgern werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? das ist ja schade und motviert mich auch irgendwie gar nicht. wie siehts denn bei den magischen klassen oder den kriegern aus? gibt s denn keine klasse die man durchweg gut spielen kann ohne sich am anfang genervt zu sehen oder mit 30 die große einsicht zu bekommen? kann man hoffen dass sich da bis zum offiziellen start nochwas bessert?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Warum solle sich was bessern das ist absolut okay so.

Der Jäger bekommt einen dicken Push im mittigen 20er Bereich....da spielt er sich super..bis dahin kommen sollte halt auch bissi was erfordern. Der Kleriker is der Heiler...also warum sollte der Heiler einen Morz DMG fahren können...macht keinen SInn.

Assa spielt sich anfangs auch zäh und wird dann ab 20 besser....Gladi ka nie gespielt aber scheinbar läuft der recht kontinuierlich...


----------



## Squizzel (9. September 2009)

Als Kleriker macht man vielleicht nicht den Mordsschaden, aber dafür ist er sehr robust und damit Frustfrei. Hier darf man auch mal 2 Gegner rannehmen.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (9. September 2009)

Ich finds echt spassig wie die WoWler immer nach ihren "innis" schreien, sowohl ingame (in Aion) wie auch hier im forum. Ist es der MMO-nachwuchs von heute nicht mehr gewöhnt mit einer Gruppe (oder sogar Raid) übers offene Land zu stürmen um dort Weltbosse, Elites und Co. zu legen? Sogar WoW hatte zu Classiczeiten so etwas ähnliches wie Weltbossraids, zumindest solange bis die "echten" MMORPGler WoW verlassen haben. Heute heißt`s bloß noch: "Inis wo? Inis ab wann? Inis,inis,ins,bla,bla...."

Ich werd mir Aion holen und zumindest die 30Tage inclusive spielen, einfach um zu sehen wie es im Abyss, bzw. im HighLevel Spielbereich abläuft. Wenn Aion alles was W.A.R. falsch gemacht hat ausbügelt wirds ein PvP-Knaller!


----------



## Neother (9. September 2009)

Sehr gut bisher ich freue mich dann schon auf den Tag wenn man richtig spielen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (9. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Der Kleriker is der Heiler...also warum sollte der Heiler einen Morz DMG fahren können...macht keinen SInn.



klar macht das sinn, wenn man sich mal vom gedanken an das große vorbild WoW löst. mords-dmg verlangt von einem heiler sicher niemand aber benachteiligung weil man sich für eine heilerklasse entschieden hat war (und ist vielleicht immernoch) ein problem bei blizzard. tanks ebenso. gerade hier hätte ich mir von NCS verbesserung oder mehr mut gewünscht. nun gut, kann ja alles noch kommen wenn es richtig losgeht.

ist es zuviel verlangt wenn man sich wünscht dass sich alle klassen ohne nachteile/überraschungen spielen lassen? warum sollte man eine klasse die anfangs schwächer und schwieriger erscheint erst 30 level spielen, in der hoffnung dass dan was besser wird? oder anders herum: ich möchte nicht 30 level lang eine klasse spielen, die mir spaß macht, nur um in der mitte aller levelei festzustellen: oh, jetzt ist es aber ätzend geworden - neue klasse anfangen!


----------



## Piratenbube (9. September 2009)

Ich hab Closed gespielt, die OpenBeta tu ich mir nicht mehr an.

Zuviel Stress mit GameGuard und meiner Firewall/Antiviren-Software (Kaspersky Internet Security 2010)

Nochmal auf Aion zurück zu kommen.

Mir hat das grinden mehr Spass gemacht als die Quest zuerledigen. Sagt ja alles über die "liebevolle" Quest bearbeitung aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den internen Questtracker hat ja schon jemand erwähnt. Absolut unnützlich!!!


----------



## Norjena (9. September 2009)

Aion ist auch beim lvn auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt, niemand kann alleine im Elite Gebiet auf Dauer lvln, egal welche Klasse, da müssen Gruppen gebildet werden, und auch im PvP schreien alle nach Heilern...


----------



## SireS (9. September 2009)

Neother schrieb:


> Sehr gut bisher ich freue mich dann schon auf den Tag wenn man richtig spielen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed

Ich werd jetzt schon traurig wenn ich daran denke, meine Chars zu löschen, aber führt wohl kein Weg dran vorbei...


----------



## Yours (9. September 2009)

Ein großer Minuspunkt ist das Grinden... Von Lvl 19-20 z.b findet man keine Quests mehr. Garkeine.


----------



## Magmion (9. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> Ein großer Minuspunkt ist das Grinden... Von Lvl 19-20 z.b findet man keine Quests mehr. Garkeine.




sicher das du aion spielst ?!


----------



## Yours (9. September 2009)

Ja ich spiele Aion.. glaubs mir man finden keine quests mehr


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> klar macht das sinn, wenn man sich mal vom gedanken an das große vorbild WoW löst. mords-dmg verlangt von einem heiler sicher niemand aber benachteiligung weil man sich für eine heilerklasse entschieden hat war (und ist vielleicht immernoch) ein problem bei blizzard. tanks ebenso. gerade hier hätte ich mir von NCS verbesserung oder mehr mut gewünscht. nun gut, kann ja alles noch kommen wenn es richtig losgeht.
> 
> ist es zuviel verlangt wenn man sich wünscht dass sich alle klassen ohne nachteile/überraschungen spielen lassen? warum sollte man eine klasse die anfangs schwächer und schwieriger erscheint erst 30 level spielen, in der hoffnung dass dan was besser wird? oder anders herum: ich möchte nicht 30 level lang eine klasse spielen, die mir spaß macht, nur um in der mitte aller levelei festzustellen: oh, jetzt ist es aber ätzend geworden - neue klasse anfangen!



Du kannst dir antürlich wünschen was du möchtest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das schreibt dir keiner vor.

Fakt ist allerdings, das man ein gewisses Balancing braucht. Im Zuge dessen kann ein Kleriker als Main Healer im Spiel keinen DMG wie ein Gladi oder ein Ranger machen....das würde einfach die komplette Balance der Klassen aus den Fugen schieben.

Ergo ist die logische Schlussfolgerung, dass der Kleriker an DMG immer mehr abnimmt wärend der DMG der DDs steigt, um im Endeffekt eine Synergie der Klassen zu bekommen.

Es sind keine Überraschungen etc die Klassenbeschreibungen geben dir aussicht darauf, was deine Aufgabe sein wird. Dementsprechend spielen sich die Klassen auch...

@Yours

Warste auch ma im neuen Gebiet?Also da gibts mit level 20 etwa...gefühlte 100 Quests? Also ich hatte bis level 28 durchgehen keinerlei Questprobleme in der CB.War bis lvl 20 in Verteron habe da schön das Elite Gebiet gemacht und dann ab nach Eldnen...


----------



## Acuria (9. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> Ja ich spiele Aion.. glaubs mir man finden keine quests mehr




SOrRy, aber das kauft dir hier niemand ab.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (9. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> Ein großer Minuspunkt ist das Grinden... Von Lvl 19-20 z.b findet man keine Quests mehr. Garkeine.



Bin jetzt kurz vor 21 und kann das NICHT bestätigen. Augen auf, viele Quests sind auch Folgequests oder etwas abseits vom Schuss. Zudem gibts es Repeatable-Quests die einen immer mit einer kleinen Portion XP und einer Coin-Münze zum Tausch gegen Items belohnt. Ansonsten Gruppe suchen und Campain machen.


----------



## Yours (9. September 2009)

wo bitte findet ihr mit lvl 19 quests?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. September 2009)

Piratenbube schrieb:


> Mir hat das grinden mehr Spass gemacht als die Quest zuerledigen. Sagt ja alles über die "liebevolle" Quest bearbeitung aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Questtexte etc. wurden doch alle überarbeitet?
Wenn du mit Questtracker das teil meinst mit "Locate" ich finds ganz nützlich... ansonsten, muss man halt auch mal lesen und suchen, nicht alles vom "Questhelper" sagen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Elyos oder Asmodier?

Bei Elyos:

Entweder Campaign in Verteron fertig machen...die ist super lang...ansonsten eben nach Eltnen...da gibts auch genug...


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> wo bitte findet ihr mit lvl 19 quests?



Wenn du wirklich keine mehr findest, geh in ein neues gebiet.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (9. September 2009)

Du bist Elyos? Dann schau doch mal z.b. Pilgrims Respite, Mirajus Holy Ground, Observatorium


----------



## Yours (9. September 2009)

Nein Asmo


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> Nein Asmo



Da hatte ich mehr als genug qs im nächsten gebiet... ansonsten mach die 100x wiederholbaren qs in denen du 16 mobs killn musst, oder geh nochmal ins elite gebiet^^


----------



## Mäuserich (9. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Questtexte etc. wurden doch alle überarbeitet?
> Wenn du mit Questtracker das teil meinst mit "Locate" ich finds ganz nützlich... ansonsten, muss man halt auch mal lesen und suchen, nicht alles vom "Questhelper" sagen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin überzeugter "Hirn aus -> Questhelper an" Spieler (was man davon hält stelle ich hier mal nicht zur Diskussion) und muss leider sagen das Locate oft sehr ungenaue Postitonen angibt oder teilweise gar keinen Ansatz haben um überhaupt etwas anzeigen zu lassen.

Und bei einigen Quests (zugegeben selten) konnte ich selbst mit Questtext nachlesen nicht wirklich herausfinden was zu tun ist und fand es dann mal per Zufall heraus.

Den ganzen Fragen im Regions-Channel nach zu urteilen bin ich da auch nciht der einzige dem es so geht.


----------



## Yours (9. September 2009)

d.h. du bist mit lvl 19 ins nächste gebiet?


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> d.h. du bist mit lvl 19 ins nächste gebiet?



Ich bin mit Level 20 1/2 rüber gewandert und ich hatte noch einige der elite Quest offen die nocheinmal einen gigantischen Batzen EXP geben, da sie ja zur Storyline gehören.


----------



## Kyragan (9. September 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> zitat:
> Auch die Unterteilung in Nebenquests und Kampains finde ich sehr schön gelößt auf jeden fall besser wie beim größten Konkurenten WoW. Ich sage nur Töte 40 blablubbs. Folgequest töte 40 lala´s ^^ und und und  zitat ende.
> 
> stimmt da hast du recht,obwohl ich auf grund meines alter kein englisch kann bzw nur sehr schwer lesen und verstehen kann,ist mir das questen dank der eingebauten kleinen helferlein  sehr leicht gefallen.
> ...


Solche Quests die in dieser Menge tote Mobs verlangen sind mir auf Asmodier Seite bis Lvl15 noch nicht untergekommen.
Ich hab mittlerweile 2 Chars auf 15. Nen Ranger und nen Gladiator. 
Letzterer levelt sich entspannter und werd ihn auch weiterspielen um so viel wie möglich noch zu sehen auch wenn ich die Hoffnung hab, dass der Ranger bald etwas besser wird.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Der Ranger wir ab lvl 20 richtig gut..einfach bissi durchbeißen dann geht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (9. September 2009)

also was an der beta zu bemängeln ist:

bis gestern neun uhr abends wars aufgrund von lags (zumindest auf meinem server) schwer spielbar weil die mobs zwar gestorben sind, wenn man sie gekillt hat, aber erstens keinen schaden ausgeteilt haben, und zweitens keinen loot gegeben haben. Der schaden trudelte dann 10 min später ein, und man wunderte sich warum man auf einmal tot war. Auf den loot musste man bei jedem mob warten.
Allerdings haben sie es mit nem server down gefixt, was ich sehr gut fand, support und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe auch trotz der lags, und dann auch danach bis lvl 10 gelevelt und fliegen ist schon ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter wollt ich dann aber nicht weils schon knapp 2 uhr morgens war

allerdings taucht heute schon das nächste problem auf. Offenbar sind die login server dauerhaft überlastet. So konnte ich gestern mit max 2 tries einloggen, während ich heute schon seit 10 uhr in regelmäßigen abständen versuche einzuloggen, aber immer den login server fehler bekomme. Wäre ja nicht weiter schlimm wenn sich das spiel nicht beenden würde nach fehlgeschlagenem login. Danach 2 min warten bis das spiel neu startet is mir dann auch zu dumm und so versuch ichs nur all 30 min oder so.

Ansonsten, das was ich gestern gesehen habe, war nicht schlecht. Ich habe wow schon seit release gespielt, und dieses spiel kann locker mit dem jetzigen stand von wow mithalten. 
Grafik braucht man ja an und für sich nicht zu vergleichen, das ist eh selbstverständlich.
Quests sind zwar teilweise töte dieses und jenes, aber viele quests sind auch reihen, die sich mit deiner story und deiner vergangenheit, und mit der story des spiels befassen, was vor allem auch durch viele videosequenzen im spiel(bei questabgabe) gezeigt wird. 
Die questgebiete sind etwas kleiner als die in wow, allerdings finde ich den begriff schlachförmig ganz und gar nicht passend. Das ganze gebiet ist offen, es verläuft nur ein weg hindurch, der zum nächsten gebiet führt. Allerdings gibt es genügend sachen abseits des weges, prinzipiell ist es nichts anderes als bei anderen mmos, man questet durch ein gebiet und kommt dann ins nächste. 
Auch ist nur am anfang alles geradlinig, später wird es wesentlich offener.
Im großen und ganzen ist es ein tolles spiel, mit ein paar kleinen kinderkrankheiten, wie die kamerasteuerung und dem lootsystem per doppelklick auf einzelne items. Aber das sind sachen über die man hinweggehen kann, wenn man sich die komplexität des ganzen anschaut.

für mich hat es auf jeden fall (zumindest für die nächste zeit) wow abgelöst, und ich werde es zumindest kaufen, um den probemonat zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (9. September 2009)

Das Problem mit den Login Servern hatte ich heute auch zum ersten Mal. Nach zwei Stunden konfigurieren und löschen hat es dann endlich wieder geklappt. Eine universal Lösung scheint es nicht zu geben was recht ärgerlich ist. Vorallem ist es seltsam, dass man nichts am PC ändert und dennoch plötzlich dieser Fehler auftritt. Also da muss NCsoft nochmal ordentlich nachbessern.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Ein Tipp versuch mal beim Looten shift+links klick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da haste gleich die "loot all" Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (9. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht. Inis sind nicht PvE genug, da muss mehr her. Nicht jeder macht gerne die xte Instanz und hängt dauernd in Gruppen ab, manchmal möchte man einfach mal Solo was für sich unternehmen - und genau da hakts mir (noch) zu sehr, um einem PvE´ler zu Aion raten zu können. Das bis jetzt sichtliche PvE ist eher eine Art Alibi



pve ist mobs klatschen aufgaben machen und inis gehen soweit ich in der aion show eins oder 2 gesehen habe gibt es im abyss (einem pvp gebiet) auch pve aufgaben abseits der normalen inis also was willst du noch an pve? in der abkürtzung MMO steck Multiplayer drinn also ist es doch klar das das solo pve aufs leveln beschrenkt ist


----------



## Shaft13 (9. September 2009)

Habe gerade erst angefangen als Krieger.

Was mir aktuell auffällt, das man schonmal quasi am Anfang nur grindet. Wo man bei anderen Spielen direkt paar Quests hat,grindet man bis Stufe 4 quasi durch.

Jedoch sind sehr viele Mobs im Gebiet,so das es auch bei vielen Leuten kaum zu Probs diesbezüglich kommt.

Grafik geht absolut in Ordnung.Nicht so schön wie bei HDRO,aber absolut ausreichend.Schade das auch hier sich die Bäume nicht bewegen mit ihren Blättern. Man glaubt es nicht,wieviel Atmosphäre das ausmacht. Hier ist Vanguard wohl unerreicht.

Sehr negative finde ich die Heilregeneration. Die ist ja völlig für den Hintern. Glaube selbst mit Trankverbesserung steht man 5 Minuten bis man 400 Hps regeneriert hat.
Verbände sind da ein absolutes muss.

Licht und Schatten hält sich aktuell etwas die Waage, sehr schön sind diese kleinen Videos für die Einführung des Spiels. Da fragt man sich,wieso da noch nicht vorher jemand drauf gekommen ist.

Bei meinem Level 4 Krieger (wie gesagt,bin noch ganz am Anfang) ,mache ich im Prinzip gar nichts ausser alle 10 sec die 2er Chain auszuführen. Eventuell habe ich Skills übersehen,aber da gibts bissel mehr Möglichkeiten bei anderen Spielen.

Wobei ich diesen Levelbereich jetzt nicht als Maßstab nehme.
Schlimmer ist,wenn ein Weiblicher Charakter neben dir kämpft, dann hört man es nur noch quicken und schreien, Grausam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube habe bis Level 5 3 Quests erledigt (mehr habe ich nicht gesehen,aber vielleicht viele übersehen), da habe ich in anderen MMOs 20 erledigt.

Hoffe das das nicht wirklich so ein grauenhafter Grinder wird wie damals Lineage 2, wo man bis Stufe 30 wohl keine 15 Quests hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für ein brauchbares Urteil ist das alles natürlich noch viel zu früh.

Kann nur sagen,das das Spiel mich bisher nicht in seinen Bann gezogen hat.
Abgeschreckt aber auch nicht.

Muss halt mal weiterspielen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Naja bis Level 4 sagt halt genau garnix aus.

Ma abgesehen von der Tatsache das die HDRO Grafik nicht besser sondenr anders ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also es tut mir leid aber ich habe bis lvl 20 nur durch Quests gelevelt...weiss nicht ob du da irgendwie komplett abseits des Weges gerannt bist oder wie auch immer du das angestellt hast keine Quests zu bekommen....alleine in der ersten "Stadt" bekommst ja schon 5 Campaign Quests...


----------



## Virthu (9. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Habe gerade erst angefangen als Krieger.
> 
> Was mir aktuell auffällt, das man schonmal quasi am Anfang nur grindet. Wo man bei anderen Spielen direkt paar Quests hat,grindet man bis Stufe 4 quasi durch.
> 
> ...



bis level 5 nur 3 quests? hast du eine sehbehinderung? vielleicht eine farbschwäche oder ähnliches? die dreieckigen symbole über npcs sind nämlich kaum zu übersehen und in der ersten stadt(wohin man mit level 3 nach 3 oder 4 quests hinkommt) erschlägt einen geradezu mit quests.

zum reggen braucht man auch definitiv keine 5 minuten, wenn man k drückt, auf funktionen-reiter geht und von dort die rasten funktion in die leiste zieht. ansonsten sind die verbände sehr billig und heilen genug.


----------



## Jelly (9. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> bis level 5 nur 3 quests? hast du eine sehbehinderung? vielleicht eine farbschwäche oder ähnliches? die dreieckigen symbole über npcs sind nämlich kaum zu übersehen und in der ersten stadt(wohin man mit level 3 nach 3 oder 4 quests hinkommt) erschlägt einen geradezu mit quests.
> 
> zum reggen braucht man auch definitiv keine 5 minuten, wenn man k drückt, auf funktionen-reiter geht und von dort die rasten funktion in die leiste zieht. ansonsten sind die verbände sehr billig und heilen genug.



Zum reggen reicht auch die , (Komma) Taste vollkommen aus selbe effekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (9. September 2009)

Habe das letzte Closed Beta Wochenende einen Kleriker auf LvL20 gezockt.

Fazit : 

Aion ist definitiv nicht mein Spiel und ich habe es wieder abbestellt. Bin aber wohl auch nicht die Zielgruppe

Zunächst habe ich sehr schnell das Gefühl bekommen das man in dieses Spiel unglaublich viel Zeit investieren muss/kann/sollte. Klar, ist ein MMO kann man jetzt sagen, aber bei Aion ist es mir zumindest massiv aufgefallen wie eigentlich bisher bei noch keinem.

Angefangen beim questen, mag ja sein das hier viele behaupten durchgequestet zu haben und es mag ja auch stimmen, aber ich hatte dennoch auf dem Weg zu LvL 20 zweimal die Situation das ich ein Level zu low war um die Quests im nächsten Lager anzunehmen. Tja und dann hies es halt erstmal das ganze restliche Level grinden. Vieleicht gibt es die Möglichkeit das zu umgehen, ich zumindest hab trotz längerem suchen keine Quest Alternativen gefunden. 

Zum anderen die Laufgeschwindigkeit, vieleicht ist es nur Einbildung aber man läuft in Aion langsamer als in anderen MMOs. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Und da es keine Mounts sondern nur die tollen Flügel gibt, wird sich das wohl auch später nicht ändern. Ich fand es doch sehr ermüdent im Schneckentempo die doch nicht kleinen Questgebiete abzugrasen. Ich hätte lieber nen Mount als die Flügel, die man anscheinend ausser in den größeren Camps und im Abyss eh nirgendwo einsetzen kann. Zusätzlich ist das Flugverhalten, wie andere vor mir schon angemerkt haben nicht wirklich toll und ich konnte mich auch nach längerem Fliegen nicht wirklich dran gewöhnen.

Zusätzlich fand ich es doch sehr befremdlich das die Währung Kinah (hoffe das ist richtig) so schnell so massiv ansteigt....ab 100k aufwärts ab LvL 20 ? schnellerer Flügel beim Händler für mehrere Millionen ? wtf ? zusätzlich kostet ja auch alles: das binden, das sterben, das fliegen und alles nicht wenig. Ich zumindest hab das das Gefühl das ich als Zocker an der Stange gehalten werde, ein stetig abfließender Geldfluß verlangt ja vom Spieler das stetige auffüllen des Geldbeutels und ich hab das so den üblen Verdacht das wir da wieder beim grinden sind. Sei es durchs farmen von Mobs oder von Handwerkswaren.

Die Gruppenlevelgebiet mit den Elite Mobs fand ich eine gute Idee, wobei man zwischen 10-20 auch locker eine kleine Ini hätte einbauen können. Wobei mir da als Heiler wieder etwas negativ aufgefallen ist und zwar das Zielen zwischen Mobs und Verbündeten. Vieleicht bin ich da auch einfach nur von WAR verwöhnt aber ich finde das Prinzip "defensives" und "offensives" Target einfach so genial das es mich wundert das es hier nicht übernommen wurde. Aber das ist nur ein ganz kleiner Kritikpunkt. 

Aion hat auch ein paar sehr gute Dinge und seien es nur Kleinigkeiten wie das Dinge die man im AH kauft direkt ins Inventar kommen und das es nicht nur in der Hauptstadt AHs gibt (wobei das wohl wieder nur dem Grind anzurechnen ist der da kommen wird) Die Grafik ist nett und die Musik ist wirklich gut gelungen. Aber die Kampfsounds der weiblichen Chars....nunja es wurde oft genug erwähnt aber das ist einfach nur furchtbar und gehört schleunigst geändert. 

Die Charakterauswahl ist wirklich toll und erlaubt einem einen wirklich individuellen Char zu bauen. Wobei da wiederum ein Kritikpunkt meinerseits steckt : Warum zum Teufel kann ich meine Chars winzig klein machen ? Also das nervt mich tierisch....wenns einen Storyhintergrund hat, ist es ja ok ( siehe Halblinge und Zwerge) aber was daran toll sein soll einen "menschlichen" Avatar mit seinen körperlichen Proportionen ganz winzig zu machen entzieht sich mir komplett. Das verstehen wohl wirklich nur Asiaten.

Alles in allem ein durchaus solides Spiel das sicher seine Fans finden wird. Ich glaub aber das sich eben auch einige wieder von Aion abwenden werden weil es ihnen zuviel Grind sein wird. Für mich zumindest ist das der Hauptkritikpunkt, das es eben von Anfang an verdächtig stark nach unglaublich viel Grind riecht und das stupides PvE grinden ist halt einfach nicht mein Fall. Allen anderen die daran Gefallen finden wünsche ich jedoch viel Spaß.


----------



## Zauberziege (9. September 2009)

Wenn ich spielen könnte würde ich ja gerne nen Eindruck bermitteln, 
Aber die jungs von NCSOFT haben jetzt neue Keys rausgeschmissen.
Habe auch einen erhalten.
Und jetzt soll ich mir 9,2 GB spiel + 3 GB Patch saugen.
NOrmaler weise kein ding, habe ne 30 Mbit leitung.
Was liefern die?

32kb -- Grööööööööhl.

Also ist schon bei download Aion genau das was ich vermutet habe.  Ein große Blase gefüllt mit heißer Luft
Wir sehen uns bei Wow leute, ihr kommt wieder-- das ist sicher.


Die einzigen Eindrücke die ich sagen kann hab ich von den asiatischen servern. 
Tolle grafik, nervige musik ( geschmackssache ) und nicht besser als Kal-online/9Dragons/Last Chaos/ blablablabla

Es wird laufen wie immer, jezz hypen alle bis zum umfallen, und nach 2-3 Monaten merken sie: hmm, auch nicht viel anders als alle anderen.

Aber so, Beta keys verschicken, und dann nicht die Leistung haben um die Leute zu beliefern.
Ich freue mich schon auf den start.  Muahahahaha, da wird garnix gehen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Ansich ne recht gute Auflistung ma der Tatsache ausgenommen das das Geühl mit dem Grin eben ein subjektives ist und de Fakto einfach genug Quests vorhanden sind um locker durch zu kommen..ich kann leider auch nur bis lvl 28 sprechen, da ich in der Beta nicht weiter kam aber da liefs immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Wenn ich spielen könnte würde ich ja gerne nen Eindruck bermitteln,
> Aber die jungs von NCSOFT haben jetzt neue Keys rausgeschmissen.
> Habe auch einen erhalten.
> Und jetzt soll ich mir 9,2 GB spiel + 3 GB Patch saugen.
> ...




Einfach ma bissi dumm labern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da steh ich drauf...aber die Fehler liegen ja ohnehin IMMER bei den anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zauberziege (9. September 2009)

Einfach ma bissi dumm labern  Da steh ich drauf...aber die Fehler liegen ja ohnehin IMMER bei den anderen


deswegen machst du wohl auch so kräftig mit. ^^
Ich habe die gute Leitung, DIE können nicht liefern.
Ich denke das hast jetzt wohl verstanden. Hab es extra langsam für dich getippt ^^.
Also liegt es an ihnen !!!!

Ich schreib dir auch gerne ne Mail und erkläe es dir ausfürlicher


----------



## Chrissler (9. September 2009)

@Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo
Aber sei doch mal ehrlich ist es bei WAR,WoW und die ganzen anderem ganz anders? Nicht wirklich. schade das du nicht bis zum PvP gekommen bist (wo man ja später den haupteil verbringt) und die cars. sind meiner meinung nach ein tick schneller als bei WoW aber das kann man sich beides nur einbilden ^^

Also... Mein Betaeindruck...

Ich fang einfach mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe die OB nicht wirklich intensiv gespielt ^^ Da ich schon das vergnügen in China hatte und deswegen mich nicht mehr so intensiv hierzulande beschäftige. Aber nichts destotrotz muss ich sagen mir gefällt das Spiel sehr gut. 

Ich war beeindruckt von der Car. erstellung, die fast so ist wie bei den Sims hehe. Man kann gigantische Cars. kleinere ect. ect. Das finde ich ein bisschen doof. Denn es ist zwar lustig nen Tank zu haben der so groß ist wie vlt. das halbe bein von dem eigenen Car. aber das ist bescheuert. Größenunterschiede Ja zu extreme nein. 

Das Gameplay ist sehr gut wie ich finde die Kämpfe sind wesentlich schwerer als bei WoW und fordern mehr geschick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Elitemobs muss mann immer zussamenangehen und nicht wie bei WoW aufm selben lvl und batsch ist das ding tot. Aber auch das ist halt geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Das PvP konnte ich bisher nur in Duellen antesten wo ich zum entschluss gekommen bin von lvl 1 bis lvl 20 ist der Zauberer fast unbesigbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles im allen ist das Spiel meiner meinung nach sehr gut macht vieles richtig. Hat viel potentzial nach oben. Das mit den großen und kleinen cars. ist ein streitpunkt und Ich freue mich auf das erscheinen damit ich endlich richtig loslegen kann -.-''


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. September 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Einfach ma bissi dumm labern  Da steh ich drauf...aber die Fehler liegen ja ohnehin IMMER bei den anderen
> 
> 
> deswegen machst du wohl auch so kräftig mit. ^^
> ...



Stimmt...NC ist schuld das andere Leute (so wie ich) vom Launcher mit 600kbs ziehen konnten und deine Leitung eben nur paar zerquetschte kbs liefert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> bin kein informatiker für netzwertechn.aber im CB-und OB habe ich kaum lags gehabt sogar am OB termin sonntags als die server on waren und da ca.50 oder mehr gamer im startgebiet standen kaum ein lag....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heute ist der Lag auch nimme da, nach nem Serverrestart waren die Probleme die ja laut Usern hier auf meinem PC und meiner Internetverbindung waren plötzlich verschwunden.

Nun sag noch einer dass da nicht ein Serverproblem war. Echt jetzt...


----------



## Enyalios (9. September 2009)

BabyMilk schrieb:


> Zocken? Werde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht, da es bei mir unter Win7 64-bit nicht läuft und ich kb wieder auf XP zu wechseln.



Komisch, spiele AION ebenfalls unter Win7 in der 64 bit-Fassung. Also an Win7 GRUNDSÄTZLICH liegt es bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (9. September 2009)

Chrissler schrieb:


> @Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo
> Aber sei doch mal ehrlich ist es bei WAR,WoW und die ganzen anderem ganz anders? Nicht wirklich. schade das du nicht bis zum PvP gekommen bist (wo man ja später den haupteil verbringt) und die cars. sind meiner meinung nach ein tick schneller als bei WoW aber das kann man sich beides nur einbilden ^^



Ich schrieb ja das es in anderen MMOs durchaus so ist, nur das es mir bei Aion eben von Anfang an verstärkt aufgefallen ist. Als ob eben Aion seinen Fokus verstärkt darauf legen würde.
Wobei du bei WAR unrecht hast, dort kann ich eben ab LvL 1 direkt ins PvP oder eben wenn ich noch ein paar Skills habe erst ab 3 oder 4. Aber das soll hier kein Vergleich werden da beide Spiele komplett andere Stärken und Schwächen haben.
Was das PvP in Aion angeht, so werde ich abwarten was nach den ersten beiden Monaten so das Feedback ist. Was ich sehr schade finde ist genau das PvP erst ab 25 möglich ist und man dadurch als PvPler quasi gezwungen wird sich dorthin zu leveln bevor die Post abgeht und nein Duelle sind bis dahin für mich zumindest kein äquivalenter Ersatz....ebenso schade ist es das es neben dem oRvR Abyss anscheinend keine Szenarien gibt....


----------



## todielfi (9. September 2009)

find das spiel zimlich gut  aber mich stört das english 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da gibts sone kack q wo mir jeden tag ein teil irgendwie erst gesagt wird wo ich hin muss (klasse deutsch^^) aber ansonsten gute grafik gute story un so °° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Komisch, spiele AION ebenfalls unter Win7 in der 64 bit-Fassung. Also an Win7 GRUNDSÄTZLICH liegt es bestimmt nicht.


Ich auch, aber ich hab die UAC ausgeschaltet. Könnte daran liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die war schon in Vista eine notorische Nervensäge bei Spielen.


----------



## Bakual (9. September 2009)

Was mich etwas nervt beim Zauberer ist der Spruch den er bei jedem Feuerzauber (das Level 1 Ding) sagt. Einmal wars ja witzig aber mittlerweile gehts mir nur aufn Geist, wenns wenigstens irgendnen magisches Gemurmel wäre, aber er sagt irgend nen englischen Spruch. Auch die gesprochene Fehlermeldung "invalid target" ist wohl eher ein überflüssiges Feature.

Ich vermute mal das man das irgendwo abschalten kann und dass das die meisten irgendwann machen werden.
Was haltet ihr von dem Feature? Tolle Sache?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Was mich etwas nervt beim Zauberer ist der Spruch den er bei jedem Feuerzauber (das Level 1 Ding) sagt. Einmal wars ja witzig aber mittlerweile gehts mir nur aufn Geist, wenns wenigstens irgendnen magisches Gemurmel wäre, aber er sagt irgend nen englischen Spruch. Auch die gesprochene Fehlermeldung "invalid target" ist wohl eher ein überflüssiges Feature.
> 
> Ich vermute mal das man das irgendwo abschalten kann und dass das die meisten irgendwann machen werden.
> Was haltet ihr von dem Feature? Tolle Sache?



Das mit dem Spruch find ich super eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit invalid target (das echt... ned so toll^^) kannste aber wie auch die sprüche abstellen^^


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2009)

Chrissler schrieb:


> Das Gameplay ist sehr gut wie ich finde die Kämpfe sind wesentlich schwerer als bei WoW und fordern mehr geschick
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Aussage hatten wir hier schonmal. Es stellte sich raus dass die Person einfach nur die Skillbeschreibungen nicht gelesen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akavir (9. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die Aussage hatten wir hier schonmal. Es stellte sich raus dass die Person einfach nur die Skillbeschreibungen nicht gelesen hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja,
die Kämpfe werden aufgrund der Skillchains schon fordernder, aber erst später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyphus (9. September 2009)

Finde das spiel total süchtigmachend... wobei mir derzeit der "error" welcher mein Spiel alle 5 mins zum Absturz bringt Spielspassmindernd^^

Write to location 00000000 caused an access violation

mh seit ich in die divea stadt geportet wurde... da fing das an :/  ... das suckt


aber gladi haut verdammt rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (9. September 2009)

Scyphus schrieb:


> aber gladi haut verdammt rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab Sorcerer in der CB und jetzt nen Gladi in der OB angetestet...
Gladi gefällt mir ganz gut, frisst doch sehr viel weniger dmg als der Sorcerer^^
wobei mir hier glaub ich sorcerer doch ein klein wenig besser lag...
Glaube ich mach mir wieder nen Sorcerer zum Release^^
N Gladi konnte mich in wenigen sekunden zerlegen... doch solang man nem meele nicht die chance dazu gibt xD


----------



## Lemieux (9. September 2009)

habe nach wie vor einen heidenspass am spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich spiele wieder verschiedene klassen parralel - diesmal den ranger am intensivsten (fast lvl 18). ich weiss aus foren, dass er erst ab lvl 20 sein wahres potential zeigt und dort eine sehr gute klasse wird; doch level 10-16 grenzen an eine qual! in dieser levelspanne hat man gerade 2 bogenskills zur verfügen. das heisst endloses kiten (in dicht besiedelten gebieten mühsam - immer gut umschauen!) und die letzten 30-40% weaponswitch machen und mit den immer noch stärkeren meleeskills umhauen. ab 16 und der ersten chainskill für bogen wirds dann etwas besser, aber wenn ich sorcs sehe, welche die mobs nach 2 firebolts schon fast down haben, trotzdem etwas harzig. aber das wird ja dann später besser.

aber sonst: top das spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cüneyd (9. September 2009)

Der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (9. September 2009)

Jetzt noch auf Deutsch, ohne die Demotivation des Char-Wipe und ich hab mein neues PERSÖNLICHES Lieblings Spiel.


----------



## Mookie (9. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch auf Deutsch, ohne die Demotivation des Char-Wipe und ich hab mein neues PERSÖNLICHES Lieblings Spiel.



Dazu kann ich nur eins sagen: /sign! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiss auch grad nichts mit mir anzufangen keine Lust zu lvln wegen dem Charwipe, keine Lust was neues anzufangen weil das Startgebiet mich dann nur noch nerven würde, keine Lust auf WoW k.A. warum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bissl rl is vllt auch nicht schlecht in dem Sinne viel Spaß euch noch in der Beta.


----------



## Enyalios (9. September 2009)

Hmm, bin ja schonmal gespannt wieviele Heiler es später tatsächlich geben wird. Ich habe eigentlich fest vor als Kleriker zu spielen - hoffe ich werde diese Entscheidung nicht bereuen.


----------



## Flaschenpost (9. September 2009)

Werde auch definitiv Kleriker spielen, heilen ist nuunmal meine Steckenpferd, macht mir am meisten Spass.

Hab neben ein Paar anderen MMORPG`s natürlich auch ne ganze Weile WoW gozockt.
Bin da etwas verwöhnt von wegen Grid/Clique und so.
In Aion gestaltet sich das Heilen da schon etwas anspruchsvoller - so ganz ohne die so liebgewonnenen "Lamer-Addon´s"  ... ^^
Bin ma gespannt, ob ich`s noch drauf hab !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Twink mach ich mir wahrscheinlich nen Gladi, wenn schon Damage dann richtig, mitten drin im Getümmel!
Nicht auf Distanz und auch nicht aus dem Hinterhalt sondern schön Face to Face! Ein grundehrliches, ganz altmodisches Blutbad eben !!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (10. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Weiss auch grad nichts mit mir anzufangen keine Lust zu lvln wegen dem Charwipe, keine Lust was neues anzufangen weil das Startgebiet mich dann nur noch nerven würde, keine Lust auf WoW k.A. warum!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jedes auch nur halbwegs seriöse Spiel wird nach der Beta auf 0 gestellt.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (10. September 2009)

Lemieux schrieb:


> aber wenn ich sorcs sehe, welche die mobs nach 2 firebolts schon fast down haben



Naja ganz so isses nüscht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nur fast. Mit 13 Feuerharpune herbt schon bitter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. September 2009)

Kleiner Nachschub. 
Nachdem ich mit meinem Gladiator Altgard hinter mir gelassen habe hat sich mir direkt nach dem ersten Aufschlagen in Morheim eines der Features Aions offenbart:
PvP!

Ich kam an und nachdem ich meine neuen Skills hatte sah man doch glatt vereinzelte Elyos um Morheim herumwildern. Später wurden es direkt mehr, so dass am Ende sich 2 komplette Allianzen in Morheim gegenüberstanden.
Da wusste ich genau, wo ich mal hin will. Hauptsache Abyss oder über Rifts nach Elysea und diesen Milchgesichtern auffe Omme trommeln!

Für den PvE-Aspekt hab ich bis dahin auch schon gute Ansätze in Form des großen Elitegebietes in Altgard entdeckt. Ne wirklich gute Sache, wenn sich schnell eine komplette Gruppe findet. Minibosskämpfe mit teilweise doch ganz nettem Loot und Mobs die richtig gut reindrücken verlangen in jedem Fall nach Heiler und Tank und wohl auch nach ner guten Prise Aufmerksamkeit.

Bisher bleibt mein Fazit also durchweg positiv und ich kanns kaum erwarten noch weiter in höheren Level vorzudringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (10. September 2009)

So, da ja jetzt schon ein paar Tage um sind, gibts ein Zwischenfazit.
Der anfängliche Unmut wegen dem asiatischen Stil etc. ist sehr schnell verflogen. Die Welt an sich ist einfach Stimming. Das passt so wie es ist.
Die Quests machen Spaß, die Gebiete sind dank Channel-System schön leer. Habe einen Scout(Elyos) und einen Mage(Asmodian) gespielt. Dabei hat mir der Scout, als auch das Gebiet der Elyos besser gefallen.

Das einzige Negative ist die Steuerung. Kann sein, dass man da Eingewöhnungszeit braucht, aber NOCH kann ich mir nicht vorstellen mit dieser Steuerung hektisches PvP zu betreiber. Der Charakter macht was er will, wenn man einen Gegner anklickt und manchmal dreht sich leider nur die Kamera und nicht die Richtung des Charakters. Hoffe hier werden noch Verbesserungen vorgenommen.

Trozdem: Aion kann sich solide in die Reihen AoC, Herr der Ringe, World of Warcraft und Warhammer einreihen und wird eine alternative für gelangweilte MMO-Fans.


----------



## Duracel (10. September 2009)

so dann will ich auch mal meine meinung kundtun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es sind meine impressionen vom spiel die natürlich nicht die euren sein müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu anfang möcht ich jedoch sagen das aion ein gutes spiel ist die grafik ist herrlich frisch und auch das konzept ist ok.. aber was mir nicht gefällt sind folgende punkte
Loot:
bisher habe ich (lvl 20) nur grüne sachen gesehen. ich habe auch mit n paar gruppen eine gesamte elite questreihe gemacht aber trotzdem nur grüne sachen gesehen. auch im ah habe ich bisher nichts blaues bzw. andere farbe ausser weiss und grün gesehen. Das kann vorteile wie auch nachteile haben aber wenn ich nur "Hill blub" sehe nerft es etwas und ich würde es begrüßen wenns wenigstens für die elite quests mal ein anständiges item gegeen hätte.

community:
kann ich so erstmal nicht viel sagen da es ne beta ist aber das was ich bisher gesehen habe macht laune ich lese den chat gerne, erinnert viel an wow.

grafik:
die animationen sind butterweich die umgebung sehr schön und stimmig.

steuerung:
etwas hackelig, vor allem die kamera nervt gerne mal, hier hätte ich lieber die wow kamera und steuerung. warum wow ? ich finde sie gut und mein motto ist "lieber gut kopiert als schlecht eigenentwickelt". Die Kamera ist einfach ein Desaster für mich. Sie lässt sich nicht frei einstellen nur de maximale entfernung in 3 schritten das ist zu wenig. die Charsteuerung kommt mir manchmal vor als ob sie schluckauf hätte.

interaktion mit umgebung:
nicht vorhanden, die chars können nur sammeln aber nicht schwimmen. sobald man in tieferes gewässer geht bekommt man sehr viel schaden. das ist ein absolutes nogo. ich will anständig rumlaufen können enddecken können schwimmen usw. das nervt doch extrem.
Mounts gibt es keine mann muss nur latschen, die einen sagten im chatfenster "ich brauche keine mounts" spätestens wenn man zu 20 mal am selben baum langdackelt nerft es einfach nur noch. Und ich hasse es wie die pest mir die zeit damit um die ohren schlagen zu müssen.

Kampf
sehr schön gemacht wobei die animationen sehr gut geworden sind. ich finds immer wieder geil wenn mein gladiator mit nem krit den mob auf den boden wirft und dieser sich erstmal aufraffen muss.

Skillungen ?
fehlanzeige. Ab lvl 10 muss man sich für einen weg entscheiden. gladiator oder templer beim krieger, beim priester waren es kleriker und kantor der ranger wird zur assassine oder jäger und zu was der magier wurde weiss ich nicht mehr. ein späteres umskillen ist "nicht möglich" ich habe aber gesehen das man einige der templer skills sehr spät kaufen konnte. richtig die skills werden gekauft. es gibt keinen skillbaum ergo sind alle gladis gleich geskillt alle templer gleich alles gleich nur das aussehen und das persönliche spielvermögen und die waffen haben bedeutung.

und genau das geht mir gegen den strich Sad
keine mounts ? ich bin hier gestern fast 15 minuten gelaufen NO WAY
keine skillungen ? einheitsbrei ? nein danke
einschränkungen ? kein schwimmen kein einfach irgendwohinsetzen usw. aufeinmal ne unsichtbare mauer brauch ich nicht.
das spiel ist sehr schön gemacht und ich werd die beta weiterspielen aber das ist für mich wie ein Diablo2 in 3D und dafür bezahle ich nicht.

es ist schade aber etwas mehr mut und aion wäre genial geworden.


----------



## mvposse (10. September 2009)

orr nerven mich jetzt die startgebiete für jede klasse das selbe bäh


----------



## Dellamorte (10. September 2009)

Keine Skillungen?! Dafür gibts die Stigmas, also kein Einheitsbrei.
Keine Mounts?! Selber gleiten oder Ports benutzen. Außerdem wurden mittlerweile Mounts aber in besonderer Form angekündigt.
Ähm... man kann sich so gut wie überall hinsetzen, man hat halt nen hocker unter den Backen, wo ist das Problem Oo
Ich hasse echt Menschen die sich über sachen äußern wo sie keinen schimmer haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (10. September 2009)

Duracel schrieb:


> ...




Wenn ich in meinen Posts ständig von Leuten rede die WoW zu sehr gewohnt sind und sich auf nix neues einlassen, dann sind damit Leute wie du gemeint.

Falls jemand nicht verstanden hat was ich damit meine....

Für dich ist alles unbekannte und neue automatisch schlecht. Naja bleib halt bei WoW oder was auch immer du im moment spielst. Du bist noch nicht reif für etwas neues.


----------



## Enyalios (10. September 2009)

Duracel schrieb:


> Loot:
> bisher habe ich (lvl 20) nur grüne sachen gesehen. ich habe auch mit n paar gruppen eine gesamte elite questreihe gemacht aber trotzdem nur grüne sachen gesehen. auch im ah habe ich bisher nichts blaues bzw. andere farbe ausser weiss und grün gesehen.
> 
> *Ich nehme an du kommst aus WoW, klar das dir dann grüne Items gegen den Strich gehen
> ...


----------



## Roy1971 (10. September 2009)

Ich kann mich den vorherigen Beiträgen nur anschließeen. Aion ist erfrischend "anders" als WoW. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## Æzørt (10. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Trozdem: Aion kann sich solide in die Reihen AoC, Herr der Ringe, World of Warcraft und Warhammer einreihen und wird eine alternative für gelangweilte MMO-Fans.



also ich hoffe nicht das Aion sich zu aoc und warhammer in die reihe stellt


----------



## Duracel (10. September 2009)

ja klar ist es anders nur hätte man bestimmte sachen besser machen können.. ich sag ja auch nicht das es schlecht ist. aber warum etwas "schlecht eigenentwickeln" wenn mann etwas funktionierendes "gut kopieren" kann. ich spiele schon seid längerem kein wow mehr. aber wow ist nunmal leider der klassenprimus und alles was neu kommt wird daran gemessen. WAR war auch so erfrischend anders und hört man davon noch was ?

aber wie gesagt es ist ja nur meine subjektive Meinung.. der TE hat gefragt ich habe geantwortet.. ist ja nix neues das man für seine Meinung gebasht wird.


----------



## Roy1971 (10. September 2009)

Duracel schrieb:


> ja klar ist es anders nur hätte man bestimmte sachen besser machen können.. ich sag ja auch nicht das es schlecht ist. aber warum etwas "schlecht eigenentwickeln" wenn mann etwas funktionierendes "gut kopieren" kann. ich spiele schon seid längerem kein wow mehr. aber wow ist nunmal leider der klassenprimus und alles was neu kommt wird daran gemessen. WAR war auch so erfrischend anders und hört man davon noch was ?
> 
> aber wie gesagt es ist ja nur meine subjektive Meinung.. der TE hat gefragt ich habe geantwortet.. ist ja nix neues das man für seine Meinung gebasht wird.



Nicht jeder wird wegen seiner eigenen Meinung gebasht. Man kann aber anderer Meinung sein. Und ich persönlich finde es gut, dass Aion sich nicht so spielt, wie WoW. Ein WoW mit anderer Grafik wollen wohl die wenigsten.... ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## Rygel (10. September 2009)

bei meinem *priester* (lvl7) bemerke ich schon langsam wie er langsam absackt. brauchte mit lvl 1 - 5 noch zwei casts + 1 - 2 schläge im nahkampf um einen gleichleveligen mob zu besiegen. mittlerweile sind es schon 3 casts, 2 zweiercombos, stets begleitet von selbstheilung. zwei mobs gehen gerade so, besser ist aber flüchten. dazu kommt diese blöde gefühl von "warum queste ich eigentlich wenn *grinden* doch ebenso schnell geht?".

nichtsdestotrotz macht mir die OB noch spaß und ich habe mir vorgenommen bis sonntag nochmal nen magier auszuprobieren. den ersten gratismonat werde ich in jedem fall auch noch mitnehmen um mal eine klasse bis 20 zu spielen. um mich dann zum weitermachen zu bewegen muss allerdings noch ein bisschen was tun was diese langatmige levelei und dieses fiese grinden verbessert. wenn man plant das spiel zu "verwestlichen" und dem erfolg von WoW nacheifern möchte muss da (für mich) definitiv noch was passieren.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> bei meinem *priester* (lvl7) bemerke ich schon langsam wie er langsam absackt. brauchte mit lvl 1 - 5 noch zwei casts + 1 - 2 schläge im nahkampf um einen gleichleveligen mob zu besiegen. mittlerweile sind es schon 3 casts, 2 zweiercombos, stets begleitet von selbstheilung. zwei mobs gehen gerade so, besser ist aber flüchten.



Normale Levelkurve in Aion. Zwischen Level 1-5 brauchte ich mit meinen jetztigen Gladiator auch nur 1-2 Schläge. Nun auf Level 22 muss man schon zwei mal das gesammte Repetoir raushauen um einen Mob zu töten und das sind knapp 10 Spells mit Autohit Unterbrechungen..


----------



## Virikas (10. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> bei meinem *priester* (lvl7) bemerke ich schon langsam wie er langsam absackt. brauchte mit lvl 1 - 5 noch zwei casts + 1 - 2 schläge im nahkampf um einen gleichleveligen mob zu besiegen. mittlerweile sind es schon 3 casts, 2 zweiercombos, stets begleitet von selbstheilung. zwei mobs gehen gerade so, besser ist aber flüchten. dazu kommt diese blöde gefühl von "warum queste ich eigentlich wenn *grinden* doch ebenso schnell geht?".
> 
> nichtsdestotrotz macht mir die OB noch spaß und ich habe mir vorgenommen bis sonntag nochmal nen magier auszuprobieren. den ersten gratismonat werde ich in jedem fall auch noch mitnehmen um mal eine klasse bis 20 zu spielen. um mich dann zum weitermachen zu bewegen muss allerdings noch ein bisschen was tun was diese langatmige levelei und dieses fiese grinden verbessert. wenn man plant das spiel zu "verwestlichen" und dem erfolg von WoW nacheifern möchte muss da (für mich) definitiv noch was passieren.


Gerade den zweiten Punkt finde ich eigentlich mehr als merkwürdig. Ich fand das gerade in WoW eigentlich einiges schlimmer mit dem Grinden während dem Leveln. Wenn man mal 40 Eber für 2 Ebergedärme umhaut weiss man was ich damit meine. Andererseits ist das wohl auch mein rein subjektives Empfinden, da ich durchaus Spass am Leveln habe. Was aber auch daran liegt dass ich einerseits die wenigste Zeit alleine unterwegs bin und zweitens ich nicht die Erwartungshaltung habe, dass nur der Maximallevel zählt. 

Unter den gleichen Aspekt fällt auch die frühere Aussage eines anderen Spielers "Wozu queste ich eigentlich wenn grinden genau so schnell oder schneller geht?". Vielleicht queste ich einfach weil mir das mehr Spass macht als reines Grinden? Aber wenn natürlich 1-49 nur mühsames Pflichtprogramm ist sieht man das natürlich anders. Andererseits werde ich wohl nie verstehen, wieso es solche Leute in ein MMRPG zieht...

Ergänzung: Ich persönlich bin auch froh darum, dass es nicht wieder Talentbäume gibt. Im Endeffekt waren diese grösstenteils doch sowieso überflüssig da eh jeder Feuermagier im Endeffekt die praktisch gleiche Skillung hatte, die gleichen Steine, die gleichen Verzauberungen etc.. Für mich geht hier durch das fehlen eines Talentbaums überhaupt nichts an Individualität verloren. Inwiefern mir die Stigmas ausreichen kann ich noch nicht wirklich beurteilen weil ich die Beta noch mit keinem Char weiter als Level 12-15 gespielt habe.

Was die Ausrüstung anbelangt bin ich froh wenn es so bleibt wie in den Anfangstagen von WoW - will heissen anfangs praktisch keine besseren Gegenstände als "grün". Damals hatte ich meinen ersten blauen Gegenstand mit Level 52, seitdem ist die Itemspirale aber total ausser Rand und Band. Ohne epische Belohnung würde ein Spieler eine Quest heutzutage bald nicht mehr machen selbst wenn er nur einen Stein direkt neben dem Questgeber anklicken müsste. Ich wünsche mir statt immer massiv bessere Gegenstände eigentlich einfach mehr Vielfalt bei den Gegenständen. Also statt T7 - T9.5 lieber fünf verschiedene T7 die alle in einzelnen Situationen besser sind als ihre "Brüder".


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

Also ich habe in China einen galdi bis auf lvl 16 und hier in den Beta Events einen Ranger bis auf lvl 16 gebracht,
der hierauffolgende Text bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf meinen Ranger, beide waren Asmodier!

Die Welt
Die Welt der Asmodier ist zumindest in den ersten beiden Gebieten Linear(was sich später ändern soll) aber
schön Designed, besonder haben mir der See am Anfang und die kleinen gescripteten Ereignisse
gefallen, wie das ein Wolf einen Büffel reißt usw.
Sie ist auch nicht nur pur düster sondern besonders von lvl 10-20 sehr Abwechslungsreich!
Note: 2- Aufgrund der Linaren Welt!

Die Grafik
Schicke sowhl Künstlerisch als auch Technisch Brilliante Grafik, die jedoch
bei den Boden-Texturen schwächelt dafür bei den Charakteren und Wasserspiegelungen ihre Muskeln zeigt!
Note: 2+ Aufgrund der teil Matschigen Bodentexturen

Der Sound
Wunderschöne und abwechslungsreiche Klängen kommen aus den Lautsprecherboxen oder
aus dem Headset, einzig die Stimmen, welche man aber auch umändern kann stören Teilweise!
Note: 2+

Charaktererstellung
Ncoh nie habe ich in einem MMORPG eine sollch ausgefeilte
Charaktererstellung gesehen, sie erinnert mich stark an die ebenfalls sehr gute von Oblivion!
Note: 1+

Steuerung/UI
Rollenspieltypische Steuerung mit Maus+tastatur mit Zusatzfunktionen wie
Klick-to-Move, welche auch leicht abgestellt werden können, einzig das fehlen des eigenen Alter Ego, durch
klicken der Linken Maustastet stört etwas!
Das UI sieht einfach mal anders aus, da das Charakterporträ und die Minimap unten am Bildschrim
befestigt sind, was sich allerdings auch agnz einfach auf WoW Standart umstellen läst!
Note: 1-

PvE
Quests
Genretypische Kill und Sammelquests, sowie einige Perlen,
wie "Die Blumen für die Geliebte!", welche eine schöne Story aufwiesen!
Andererseits Auch negativbeispiele, wie die Quest bei der die Mumu´s
nur zu einer Bestimmten Tags/Nachts-Zeit anwesend waren
Note: 2-

Grind
Bei mir war zum Beispiel von Level 13 auf 14 das letzte 4rtel
Pures Grinden, was ich mir allerdings selber zuzuschreiben habe, da ich nicht alle Quests im
Startgebiet gemacht habe sondern nur soviele, dass ich auf Level 9 gekommen bin und ich durch meine
Schleichfähigkeit teilweise Mobgruppen umgangen habe!
Note: 3- Da es trotz allem wohl doch noch zu einem Grind gekommen wäre, auch
wenn dieser so schon nicht lange dauerte und mit denn vorherigen Quests nochmal
Verringert hätte werden können, dieses Problem behebt wohl allerdings Patch 1.5

Mobs
Schönes Genreuntypisches Mobdesigne, dass allerdings Relativ häufig Recyclet wird,
Aggro-Radius ist angenehm!
Note: 2

PvP
Konnte ich bis auf Duelle noch nicht Testen, die die ich allerdings gespielt habe
haben mir Spaß gemacht und waren Größtenteils vom Spieler-Skill abhängig!
Note: - (Hab eindeutig zu wenige gemacht um das zu Bewerten)

Crafting
Schönes, wenn auch sicher zeit und Geld aufendiges Crafting-System,
welches durch Craftingquests vorangetrieben werden kann und auch auf Max-Level noch Sinnvoll ist,
sowohl durch die +auf Stats als auch durch die Items!
Note: 2

Fliegen
Schönes Flugsystem, auch wenn es an zu vielen Orten nicht Möglich ist,
dafür später im Abyss überall
Note: 1-

Map/Komfortfunktionen
ziemlich genau (auch durchsichtige) Map mit
einer tollen, wenn auch teilweise nicht 100% richtigen Locate-Funktion
für Questmobs und Questgeber!
Note: 2

Schwierigkeitsgrad
Anspruchsvoller als einige andere Rollenspiele, man hat nur Vorteile, wenn
man in einer Gruppe unterwegs ist!
Teilweise war er für mich als Ranger zu hoch aufgrund fehlendem Kite-Platz,
ansonsten jedoch immer erträglich und auf jedenfall spaßig
Note: 2

Fazit:
Aion wird WoW wohl nicht vom Thron schubsen, schon alleine weil es
nicht 1000ende Epics für lau geben wird und der Schwierigkeitsgrad doch um einiges höher ist,
für PvP begeisterte, die von WAR entäuscht sind, oder denn Fantasy einerlei Satt haben
bietet Aion eine Menge Spaß für Monate und nicht nur diesen Berichten meiner Legionsmitgliedern zufolge
sollen die Instanzen in Aion auch schön Designed und anspruchsvoll sein!
Was auch positvi auffällt ist die süperbe Performance!
Auch bei sehr vielen Spielern keine (kaum) Lags/Ruckler!
Notendurchschnitt: 1,8 = 2

Berechnung: ein Plus wird als die vorherige note,75 gewertet
ein Minus wird als die Note,5 Gewertet
Nur 1+=1


So hier mein ausführlicher Beta Überblick! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> *PvP
> Konnte ich bis auf Duelle noch nicht Testen*, die die ich allerdings gespielt habe
> haben mir Spaß gemacht und waren Größtenteils vom Spieler-Skill abhängig!
> Note: - (Hab eindeutig zu wenige gemacht um das zu Bewerten)
> ...


Aha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne es selbst je wirklich gesehen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann es nur immer wieder sagen: Bei WAR spielte sich PvP am Anfang auch toll. Schwupps rein, PvP wann und wo man wollte. Am Ende war es eben katastrophal. AION muss sich da erst noch beweisen, und das kann es eben erst ab Level 40 und höher, wenn man im Endgame aktiv wird. Dazu zählt auch die Performance der Engine.


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

Ja aber wie du wenn du den ganzen Post gelesen haben dürftest
feststellst Spielen einige Leute aus meiner Gilde aktiv in China und
was man da so hört hört sich super an!
Auch wenn du dir PvP Videos mit Massig Leuten ansiehst Lagt und Ruckelt es
trotz Aufnahmeprogramm kaum!


----------



## Rygel (10. September 2009)

Virikas schrieb:


> Gerade den zweiten Punkt finde ich eigentlich mehr als merkwürdig. Ich fand das gerade in WoW eigentlich einiges schlimmer mit dem Grinden während dem Leveln. Wenn man mal 40 Eber für 2 Ebergedärme umhaut weiss man was ich damit meine. Andererseits ist das wohl auch mein rein subjektives Empfinden, da ich durchaus Spass am Leveln habe. Was aber auch daran liegt dass ich einerseits die wenigste Zeit alleine unterwegs bin und zweitens ich nicht die Erwartungshaltung habe, dass nur der Maximallevel zählt.
> 
> ...
> 
> Unter den gleichen Aspekt fällt auch die frühere Aussage eines anderen Spielers "Wozu queste ich eigentlich wenn grinden genau so schnell oder schneller geht?". Vielleicht queste ich einfach weil mir das mehr Spass macht als reines Grinden? Aber wenn natürlich 1-49 nur mühsames Pflichtprogramm ist sieht man das natürlich anders. Andererseits werde ich wohl nie verstehen, wieso es solche Leute in ein MMRPG zieht...



na, das mit ebern und den därmen war aber eher die ausnahme, oder? mir geht es nicht darum möglichst schnell den maximal-level zu erreichen, aber wenn man für eine erledigte quest selten mal equipbelohnungen bekommt und so wenig xp wie im moment dann frage ich mich zwangsläufig "stimmt da alles? ist das so gewollt?". wenn man das in asien gut findet - ok, aber hierzulande kann dieses prinzip (mich) nicht begeistern. warum schraubt man nicht die quest-xp etwas hoch und die mob-xp etwas runter? das hat nichts mit "mühsames pflichtprogramm" zu tun sondern einfach mit dem gefühl das beim spielen entsteht: warum variante 1 wählen wenn variante 2 besser/schneller zu erfolg führt? liegt wohl in der natur des menschen/des spielers sich die optimalste variante um ans ziel zu kommen heraus zu suchen. ich fahre ja auch nicht mit dem rad zur arbeit, nur weil ich die zeit dazu habe, sondern wähle den wagen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Ist aber vollkommen legitim die Variante zu wählen.Du bekommst ja für Campaign Quests beispielsweise massig Exp...für kleinere Quests eben nur ein para Exp mehr als für Mobs...aber letztendlich levelst du dich ja in jedem MMO über die Mobs....nur ist das bei WoW beispielsweise nicht so sehr merklich...ob da gut oder shclecht ist sei dahin gestellt...


----------



## HMC-Pretender (10. September 2009)

Ich sehe bei Aion derzeit nur zwei große Kritikpunkte:

1) Die wenig offene Welt. hohes Maß an Instanzierung, viele Ladebalken und jede Menge unsichtbare Wände und Decken. Da wurde viel Potential verschenkt. Wenn ein simpler, nicht mal besonders breiter Fluß für ein fliegendes Wesen zum fast unüberwindlichen Hindernis wird, bröckelt die Immersion ganz erheblich. Wenn ich dann den höchten Punkt der Stadt nicht anfliegfen kann, weil ich mit dme Kopf vorher an eine Äther-decke stoße ist sie ganz dahin.

2) Fehlende Charakterentwicklung. Drei Glyphen pardon Stigmaplätze sind einfach verdammt wenig. Ein Talentsystem wie bei WoW mag nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein, aber zumindest solange das Umskillen noch teuer genug war, hat es dem Spieler überlegte Entscheidungen abverlangt. Eine ausgewogene Skillung zu entwickeln, welche die eigenen Vorlieben berücksichtigt und verschiedene Spielaspekte unter einen Hut bringt war schon eine spaßige Tüftelei und hinterher war man auch ein wenig stolz auf seine Schöpfung. Selbst wenn man sich nur für eins von drei beliebten Templates entschieden hat, hat man die Klasse immernoch in eine bestimmte Richtung interpretiert.

Alles andere erscheint mir zwar nicht neu aber gut umgesetzt. Grafik und Musik sehr schön, die Welt ist mit liebe zum Detail gestaltet, Combosystem gefällt und die Bug-Dichte ist ausgesprochen niedrig. Ich würde mal sagen zumindest bis zur Maximalstufe hat man seinen Spaß, danach kommts drauf an wie spaßig das PvP im Abyss un die hochstufige Instanzen sind.


----------



## Squizzel (10. September 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> 2) Fehlende Charakterentwicklung. Drei Glyphen pardon Stigmaplätze sind einfach verdammt wenig.



Es gibt 5 normale und 3 erweiterte Stigmas auf 50.

Hier ein Skillcalculator

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....ix.com%2Fstigma


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. September 2009)

Duracel schrieb:


> keine mounts ? ich bin hier gestern fast 15 minuten gelaufen NO WAY
> keine skillungen ? einheitsbrei ? nein danke
> einschränkungen ? kein schwimmen kein einfach irgendwohinsetzen usw. aufeinmal ne unsichtbare mauer brauch ich nicht.



1. Das Zauberwort heist Flügel und Gleiten, versuch mal zu gleiten und dann nichts mehr ausser nach links und rechts zu lenken immer n bissl...
2. Gibts in WoW z.b. auch nicht mehr. Warum? Jeder benutzt bis auf minimale abweichungen die gleichen... Also sinnlos mittlerweile eigentlich.
3. Ja das mit schwimmen ist blöd, aber was meinst du mit setzen? Kannst du doch? Mit , und ansonsten noch ein Emote wo du dich auf nen fliegenden teppich setzt. Die Mauern sind größtenteils nur bis lvl 20. Damit man sich nicht verläuft und gut zurechtfindet im startgebiet.

EDIT: Stigmas gibts ja auch noch...


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> 1. Das Zauberwort heist Flügel und Gleiten, versuch mal zu gleiten und dann nichts mehr ausser nach links und rechts zu lenken immer n bissl...
> 2. Gibts in WoW z.b. auch nicht mehr. Warum? Jeder benutzt bis auf minimale abweichungen die gleichen... Also sinnlos mittlerweile eigentlich.
> 3. Ja das mit schwimmen ist blöd, aber was meinst du mit setzen? Kannst du doch? Mit , und ansonsten noch ein Emote wo du dich auf nen fliegenden teppich setzt. Die Mauern sind größtenteils nur bis lvl 20. Damit man sich nicht verläuft und gut zurechtfindet im startgebiet.



Kann ich so unterstreichen.

Das Problem was viele Leute hier haben...sie spielen bis lvl 18 oda 19 oda so und urteilen dann über das gesamte Spiel

Bis Level 20...sprich bis du ins 3te Gebiet kommst...kannst du alles noch als startgebiet sehen, dass dich an die Hand nimmt und dir zeigt wo du lang musst und was du machen musst. Dann kommt als erste Herausforderung das Elite Gebiet um cih an das Gruppenspiel heran zu bringen...danach wirds eben erst richtig lustig..du hast ne offene riesige Welt...genug möglichkeiten um dich schnell per geliten fort zu bewegen etc.


----------



## Deadwool (10. September 2009)

> keine mounts ? ich bin hier gestern fast 15 minuten gelaufen NO WAY


Du möchtest nicht laufen müssen im Startgebiet ? Ist wohl dein erstes MMO ...



> keine skillungen ? einheitsbrei ? nein danke



Es gibt 8 Stygmas mit denen du deinen Charakter spezialisieren kannst. Das sind 8 zusätzliche Spells die du aus einem grösseren Pool auswählen kannst. 
Das ist zugegeben weniger komplex als das System das WoW anbietet, aber lass es uns mal mit Warhammer vergleichen. WAR bietet 3 Talentbäume an, in die man eine kleine Anzahl Punkte verteilen kann die ebenfalls zusätzliche Fähigkeiten freischalten. Auf Höchststufe bekommt man da gerade mal 5 neue Spells raus. Mehr ist das nicht. Bei Aion sieht es mickriger aus, aber eigentlich bringt es mehr.
Ja, bei WAR gibt es noch Ruffähigkeiten mit denen man seinen Char zusätzlich verbessern kann. Dafür gibts bei Aion zB spezielle Spells in Form von Büchern die dropen. Zudem kann man durch die Wahl des Titels seinen Char zusätzlich verbessern. Dann gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten mit Steinen und Verzauberungen das Equipment zu verbessern. So kann man zB jeder mit Hilfe von Extraction Tools seine alte Rüssi zerlegen und mit den Steinen die dabei rauskommen bestehende Stats auf beliebigen Rüstungsteilen verbessern. Und das gleich in mehreren Stufen wenn man mag. Dann gibt es die Godstones die zusätzliche Fähigkeiten auf die Waffen und Schilde zaubern. Und dabei auch noch cool ausschauen. glühen, Blitze etc. Dann gibt es noch die Manasteine die Grundwerte verbessern mit denen man seine Rüstungsteile sockeln kann.




> einschränkungen ? kein schwimmen kein einfach irgendwohinsetzen usw. aufeinmal ne unsichtbare mauer brauch ich nicht.



- Schwimmen vermisse ich auch. 
- Auf den Boden sitzen oder auf einen Stuhl / Teppich sitzen, selbst liegen kannst überall. Das Emote System ist umfangreich, und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Spielen durchgehend animiert. 
- Linearität und unsichtbare Mauern werden weniger, je höherlevliger die Gebiete. Ist das erste Gebiet noch ein Schlauch kannst du ab dem dritten schon fast überall hin.


----------



## arghhhesnervt (10. September 2009)

gefällt mir überhaupt nicht- toTAL LANGWEILIGES game und wirkt super billig


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Man möge bemerken...für DICH total langweiliges Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arghhhesnervt (10. September 2009)

jo hab ich doch auch geschrieben oder? lesen ftw


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Hörte sich schwer nach pauschalisierung an.

Mich hätte ma interessiert was für dich daran billig wirkt?Also Grafik oder ka Animation oda was weiss ich....


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Hörte sich schwer nach pauschalisierung an.
> 
> Mich hätte ma interessiert was für dich daran billig wirkt?Also Grafik oder ka Animation oda was weiss ich....



Geh nicht auf den Troll ein Sanji. Der versucht schon seit Tagen mit seiner pseudo Kritik das Spiel schlecht zu reden. Einfach ignorieren und gut ist.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Geh nicht auf den Troll ein Sanji. Der versucht schon seit Tagen mit seiner pseudo Kritik das Spiel schlecht zu reden. Einfach ignorieren und gut ist.



Hmmm...naja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arghhhesnervt (10. September 2009)

es ist alles so überbunt und passt mit dem gewollten realismus nicht zusammen. die schriften über den chars seen einfach nur hingerotzt aus- billige schriftart. die monster sind... furchtbar kitschig. kangaroos mit hörnern etc! die welt wirkt irgendwie hingeklatscht und nicht stimmig- monster stehen einfach sinnlos und überall verteilt im raum.


----------



## Skyler93 (10. September 2009)

schonma den seine beiträge gesehen?? alles nur flames ist n wow fanboy^^

EDIT
Ich wette er hat nitmal Beta gezockt, will aber uns davon abbringn Aion zu zocken weil sein ach so großes WoW einfach nicht spieler verlieren darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pringel (10. September 2009)

@arghhhesnervt 

Toller Beitrag...und so detailiert....omg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

arghhhesnervt schrieb:


> es ist alles so überbunt und passt mit dem gewollten realismus nicht zusammen. die schriften über den chars seen einfach nur hingerotzt aus- billige schriftart. die monster sind... furchtbar kitschig. kangaroos mit hörnern etc! die welt wirkt irgendwie hingeklatscht und nicht stimmig- monster stehen einfach sinnlos und überall verteilt im raum.



Okay Kizna ich verstehe was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Okay Kizna ich verstehe was du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gell? Kommt lasst ihn uns noch ein bisshen füttern, finde das Kerlchen grade unglaublich süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (10. September 2009)

Ist doch nicht so schlimm. Man darf ja auch Angst haben um sein Lieblings MMO.
Lange Zeit war das W-Spiel für mich auch das "Besteste wos je gibts" Aber irgendwann nach 4 Jahren wars dann halt mal gut, und jetzt interessiert mich das "Zweitbesteste" mehr. ^^


----------



## arghhhesnervt (10. September 2009)

danke für die blumen so bin ich halt.


----------



## Düstermond (10. September 2009)

Oh Gott, er hat eine andere Meinung als wir, jagt ihn!

Wie lächerlich hier manche werden, wenn Leute ihr neues *Lieblingsspielzeug* nicht genau so mögen wie sie selber.


----------



## Lari (10. September 2009)

Mit deiner Art wird man aber nicht ernst genommen aaarrrggghhh (oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich übe auch Kritik am Spiel, ich bin von der Hype-Welle unangerührt geblieben, bin da mit WAR schon gehörig auf die Schnauze gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Mit deiner Art wird man aber nicht ernst genommen aaarrrggghhh (oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mag Hypes und ich reite immer auf ihnen. Ich habe bisher alles seit dem WoW Release gespielt und es nicht bereut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arghhhesnervt (10. September 2009)

da hast du recht lari.


----------



## Antariel (10. September 2009)

@Deadwool

So in etwa seh ich das auch.

Ps.: Hab die Closed-Beta gespielt, jetzt auch in der Open-Beta vertreten und hab mir meine eigene Meinung darüber gebildet. Nach 4 Jahren WoW, hab ich auch War, AoC etc. angespielt. Aber muss sagen Aion hat was was andere nicht haben. In diesem Sinne hat es mir auf anhieb gut gefallen. 

Ergo hab ich dem rest den Rücken gekehrt und werde mich halt Aion widmen. Bis jetzt gibts nix zu meckern, klar einige kleine Fehler noch, aber ist halt Beta :-). 

Aber bin doch schon recht aufs Endgame gespannt.

Mfg.


----------



## arghhhesnervt (10. September 2009)

was ich auch nicht so toll finde, dass einem flügel wachsen. also bitte - kitsch pur.


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

Hm!?

Du bist ne Deava und da ist das nunmal so!
Ich geh ja auchnicht her und sag komisch in WoW gibts ein Motorad
omg in nem Fantasy Spiel!


----------



## Norjena (10. September 2009)

arghhhesnervt schrieb:


> was ich auch nicht so toll finde, dass einem flügel wachsen. also bitte - kitsch pur.



Also Wolfsmenschen und kleine grüne Goblins mit 2 Meter Lippenstift find ich auch kitschig, aber deswegen muss das genannte Spiel ja nicht scheiße sein oder?

Wenn du was wirklich ktischiges sehen willst>Hello Kitty online, ist deine Wahl.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

arghhhesnervt schrieb:


> was ich auch nicht so toll finde, dass einem flügel wachsen. also bitte - kitsch pur.



Ganz im Ernst..deine Kritkpunkte sind einfach lächerlich...alles klar du magst keine Fantasy....dann SPiel es nicht....aber die Punkte der Umsetzung der Innovativen Spielelemente zu kritisieren macht recht wenig Sinn....es ist eben ein andere SPiel als das mit dem du es vergleichst (was in aller welt das auch sein mag) 

Also schaus dir nemmer an und gut ist-.....solange du keine objektive Kriti anbringen kannst..-.-


----------



## Efgrib (10. September 2009)

getestet, gekauft. die offline-zeit für mich ist zu ende, freu mich wieder mit meiner alten gilde losziehen zu können, ist das erste spiel wo nicht mal 2,3 sondern fast unsre komplette gilde hinwechseln wird.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

arghhhesnervt schrieb:


> was ich auch nicht so toll finde, dass einem flügel wachsen. also bitte - kitsch pur.



*kugelt sich vor lachen* mehr bitte .... puuuuh.


----------



## Deadwool (10. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich mag Hypes und ich reite immer auf ihnen. Ich habe bisher alles seit dem WoW Release gespielt und es nicht bereut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hypes sind ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Auf der einen Seite sind sie gut weil viele Leute auf das Spiel aufmerksam werden. Auf der anderen Seite kippen sie schnell und treiben die Erwartungen in unrealistische Höhen. Und wehe das Spiel floppt. Dann sind es genau jene Enthusiasten die das Spiel in den Foren mit dem selben Elan in Grund und Boden flamen und auch die letzten Spieler die es noch gerne antesten wollten, verjagen. Weil sie jeden wissen lassen müssen wie sehr sie enttäuscht wurden. Dabei wird gerne vergessen, dass es die Spieler waren, die das Game im Vorfeld zum nächsten WoW Killer gekürt hatten, nicht der Hersteller.


----------



## Traklar (10. September 2009)

Ich habe es nur kurz gespielt und das auch nur etwa 4-5 Stunden bei einem Freund. Aber das was ist gesehen hab (Eigenen Charakter und den für Beta max. lvl. (glaub war 30 oder) Char meines Freundes) hat mich wirklich "umgehauen". Hatte nicht erwartet das ein asiatisches Spiel (Hab mir das mit den Kampfgeräuschen etwas schlimmer vorgestellt) so richtig derb geil ist.


*Ich will es mir jetzt vorbestellen, aber da hab ich noch eine Frage:*

Wenn ich mir das Spiel jetzt bei Amazon noch vorbestelle (heute!), kann ich dann noch mit den Vorbstellerboni (Namen vorauswählen und früherer Start + die Items) bekommen, oder ist die Zeit dafür schon vorbei bzw. geht das nur mit der Collectors Edition und nicht mit der normalen Steelbox?

Danke schon mal für alle Antworten!

MfG



Traklar

P.S.: Aion wird der Hit!


----------



## arghhhesnervt (10. September 2009)

was wäre denn eine objektive kritik?lol. kritik ist immer subjektiv- der eine finde es so der andere so


----------



## Düstermond (10. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich geh ja auchnicht her und sag komisch in WoW gibts ein Motorad
> omg in nem Fantasy Spiel!



Wikipedia hilft.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ich habe es nur kurz gespielt und das auch nur etwa 4-5 Stunden bei einem Freund. Aber das was ist gesehen hab (Eigenen Charakter und den für Beta max. lvl. (glaub war 30 oder) Char meines Freundes) hat mich wirklich "umgehauen". Hatte nicht erwartet das ein asiatisches Spiel (Hab mir das mit den Kampfgeräuschen etwas schlimmer vorgestellt) so richtig derb geil ist.
> 
> 
> *Ich will es mir jetzt vorbestellen, aber da hab ich noch eine Frage:*
> ...



Du bist immer noch ein Vorbesteller, also müsstest du auch die Vorteile haben. Würde mich aber davor nochmal mit Amazon in kontakt setzen. Oder du versuchst noch in einen Media Markt oder Saturn einer der Preorder Boxen zu kriegen. Die Kosten glaube ich 10 Euro, werden allerdings beim Kauf des Orginalspieles angerechnet.


----------



## arghhhesnervt (10. September 2009)

das als argument anzuführen kannst du leider vergessen- der begriff sagt den leuten hier nichts^^.. gut will nicht verallgemeinern- den meisten :-)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

arghhhesnervt schrieb:


> was wäre denn eine objektive kritik?lol. kritik ist immer subjektiv- der eine finde es so der andere so



Ähm...okay..ich sehe schon....du hast das mit dem kritisieren nicht so raus.

objektive Kritik schaut in etwa so aus, dass du einen Kritikpunkt benennst und ihn anhand von Fakten,Beispielen,Statistiken etc begründest.

Nur für dich ein Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so nicht:

"Das Tag-System ist scheisse!!!!"

dafür dann so

"Das Kampfsystem hat seine schwächen, weil nicht der SPieler mit dem First Hit den Mob zugesprochen bekommt, sondern der Spieler, der den meisten DMG gemacht hat"


Klar soweit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (10. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Du bist immer noch ein Vorbesteller, also müsstest du auch die Vorteile haben. Würde mich aber davor nochmal mit Amazon in kontakt setzen. Oder du versuchst noch in einen Media Markt oder Saturn einer der Preorder Boxen zu kriegen. Die Kosten glaube ich 10 Euro, werden allerdings beim Kauf des Orginalspieles angerechnet.



Ja, das hab ich auch schon überlegt, muss ich mal nachfragen, Amazon ist da ja eigentlich immer recht fix. Zum Media Markt/Saturn, jo hab nur Problem, das ich da nicht so schnell hinkomme, aber man kanns ja versuchen^^. Danke dir!


----------



## Efgrib (10. September 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Ja, das hab ich auch schon überlegt, muss ich mal nachfragen, Amazon ist da ja eigentlich immer recht fix. Zum Media Markt/Saturn, jo hab nur Problem, das ich da nicht so schnell hinkomme, aber man kanns ja versuchen^^. Danke dir!



direkt im nc-store online kaufen...


----------



## Æzørt (10. September 2009)

für alle wowler die rum heulen das es keine mounts gibt. früher gab es das 60% mount erst ab level 40 und das geld musste man sich mit harter arbeit verdienen. ihr seit alle viel zu verwöhnt von den letzten 2 wow jahren.

und an den der rumgeheult hat das er am anfang 15 min lufen musste. HALLO? tut mir leid aber für aion gibts noch keinen cheat das du dich überall hinporten kannst ohne einen fuß zu bewegen is wohl das fasche spiel für dich.


----------



## Traklar (10. September 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> direkt im nc-store online kaufen...



Komisch das ich darauf nicht gekommen bin^^. Hab ich auch gleich gemacht.


----------



## Hekka (10. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich auch das Glück habe AION in der OP zu spielen und es mir auch heute vorbestellt habe, das Spiel zieht mich an wie die Motte das Licht wäre meine Frage wäre, ob es schon bestehnde Gilden gibt die reines PVP betreiben, würde mich dann gerne anschliessen nachdem ich meinen MainCharakter bestimmt habe!

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hekka (10. September 2009)

Syy für den vorigen Post, hab gefunden nachdem ich gesucht habe!


----------



## Cerom (10. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ähm...okay..ich sehe schon....du hast das mit dem kritisieren nicht so raus.
> 
> objektive Kritik schaut in etwa so aus, dass du einen Kritikpunkt benennst und ihn anhand von Fakten,Beispielen,Statistiken etc begründest.
> 
> ...


Oh ja, deine Erklärung ist absolut stichhaltig...........   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur was wenn jemand sagt  „Das Kampfsystem ist großartig, weil nicht der SPieler mit dem First Hit den Mob zugesprochen bekommt, sondern der Spieler, der den meisten DMG gemacht hat"

Ist das dann subjektive Kritik ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Mein Beispiel hat ja nicht den Anspruch jedermanns Meinung zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es war einfach ein Beispiel weil ich der Meinung bin das das Tagging System bisher in den üblichen MMOs recht gut gelungen war mit dem Motto "First Come First Serve" von daher.

Wem sowas gefällt bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts desto trotz solle es klar machen das argumentativ belegte Kritikpunkte mehr Sinn machen als inhaltloses Geflame.


----------



## Tallicas (10. September 2009)

Bin Stufe 18.....
mittlerweile kann man anscheinend nicht mehr alleine die Quest's bestreiten (außer diverse Nebenquest's) und zum lvln nur noch leichtere mobs umhauen.
Meine Frage an die höher Stufigen, bleibt das so ? Werde ich ab jetzt keine Quest ohne Heiler/Tank bestreiten können ?
Ich habe nix gegen Instanzen, Raids und Weltbosse die man in Gruppen bestreiten muss aber für das reine Questen dauernd auf 
eine Gruppe angewiesen zu sein ist für mich persönlich ziemlich frustrierend....
Ich bin mittlerweile in einer Gilde aber da kommt es auch mal vor das keiner on ist und so ist man auf die Gnade von anderen angewiesen mitgenommen zu werden.
Ich bin leider immer enttäuschter von dem so hochgepriesenen Spiel, dessen Grafik und Gameplay mich langsam nicht mehr vom Hocker haut.... vieleicht sollte ich doch lieber auf
Diablo3 warten......?!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Diablo 3 als vergleich zu Aion?^^Interessanter gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt in der Tat auf lvl 18 das Elitegebiet das man in der Gruppe bewältigen musst...aber mit lvl 19 spätestens lvl 20 kannste dann ins nächste Gebiet wo du wieder problemlos alleine Questen kannst.

Auf der anderen Seite wenn dir das in der Gruppen spielen zu lsst fällt biste glaub bei Aion falsch.Weil komplett im Alleingang wirste da nix reißen können....denke ich...


----------



## HMC-Pretender (10. September 2009)

> monster stehen einfach sinnlos und überall verteilt im raum.



Ein Phänomen, das leider sehr weit in der mmo-Szene verbreitet ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tallicas (10. September 2009)

Auf keinen Fall wollte ich ein hochwertiges Spiel wie Diablo3 mit Aion vergleichen....
nur ist damit gemeint das es wahrscheinlich meinen Spielanforderungen eher entspricht, da man 
es komplett alleine bestreiten kann und optional ein Multiplayer hat.

Ich habe lange Zeit WOW gespielt und bin durchaus in der lage in Gruppen zu spielen was durchaus Spaß gemacht hat aber ich möchte nicht für jede 2te Quest eine
Instanzgruppe benötigen, wo man dann noch die Schwierigkeit hat das die Spieler auch beim selben Questabschnitt sind 1 von 8 oder 4 von 8.


----------



## Norjena (10. September 2009)

Aion ist halt ein MMO, so wie es sein sollte, kein Einzenspielerspiel mit Chat.


----------



## Talshair (10. September 2009)

Tallicas schrieb:


> Bin Stufe 18.....
> mittlerweile kann man anscheinend nicht mehr alleine die Quest's bestreiten (außer diverse Nebenquest's) und zum lvln nur noch leichtere mobs umhauen.
> Meine Frage an die höher Stufigen, bleibt das so ? Werde ich ab jetzt keine Quest ohne Heiler/Tank bestreiten können ?
> Ich habe nix gegen Instanzen, Raids und Weltbosse die man in Gruppen bestreiten muss aber für das reine Questen dauernd auf
> ...



Jo, mach das mal...


----------



## Düstermond (10. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aion ist halt ein MMO, so wie es sein sollte, kein Einzenspielerspiel mit Chat.



Er hat doch einen Post vor dir gesagt, wie er es meint, oder?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Tallicas schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall wollte ich ein hochwertiges Spiel wie Diablo3 mit Aion vergleichen....
> nur ist damit gemeint das es wahrscheinlich meinen Spielanforderungen eher entspricht, da man
> es komplett alleine bestreiten kann und optional ein Multiplayer hat.
> 
> ...



Man hat kein Plan wie D3 wird aber es ist hochwertig? Verstehe...klare Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versteh mich nicht falsch ich war großer D2 Fan...aber das was ich bisher sehen konnte hat mich net wirklich überzeugt...in Betracht der Zeit die Blizz für die Entwicklung hatte.

Aber das ja net das Thema.

Es ist ich völlig überzogen für jede 2te Quest zu sagen. Es gab auf lvl 18 das Gebiet und mit 25 gibts otpional die erste Instanz.Also immer schön bei den Tatsache bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. September 2009)

Ich spiele Aion seid gestern, und bin bis jetzt beeindruckt^^
Bloß, bei mir ist alles auf English, gabs auch nen Deutschen Client? Oder kann man irgendwo die Sprache einstellen?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

OB is auf Englisch....


----------



## Tallicas (10. September 2009)

..."So wie es sein sollte" lassen wir mal in dem Raum dahin gestellt....Geschmackssache

Mein Geschmack währe:

-alleine Questen können ab und wann mal "eine" Gruppenquest für nen tollen Gegenstand.
-Instanzen, Raids, Weltbosse, Events in Gruppen bestreiten.
-PVP-Schlachten in Gruppen

Bin doch garnicht so anspruchsvoll ^^


----------



## Shaft13 (10. September 2009)

Bin jetzt Level 8 (also noch am Anfang) aber irgendwie lässt mich das Spiel kalt.

Die Kämpfe sind langweilig, ich habe quasi nichts zu tun als Warrior ,da eh nur 3 Skills,alle mit langen CD.

Also mache ich Rüssidebuff, die 2er Chain und warte 10 sec bis CD abgelaufen meines Skills und ich wieder was machen kann.

Die Quests sind langweilig bisher (wobei das auch am Englisch liegen kann,das ich sie nur halb durchlese und so kaum was mitbekomme).

Die Gegenden (sind ja nicht viele) auch nicht besonders hübsch oder ein Augenschmaus. Vornehmlich haut man ja einfach nur Tierchen.

Das Spiel ist bisher absolut gewöhnlich (von der Charaktererstellung mal abgesehen). Das Leveln bisher absolut langweilig.

PvP geht ja leider erst ab 20 überhaupt. Vieles kommt mir auch als absoluter L2 Clone vor.

Was mich immer zur Frage bringt,warum haben die AION Begeisterten denn nicht L2 gespielt? Da hättet ihr vieles schon gehabt.

Wie gesagt,bin erst kurz vor Level 9, aber warum viele so begeistert sind,kann ich aktuell nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Talshair (10. September 2009)

Ich hatte zu Beginn einmal kurz meine Eindrücke geschrieben und die haben sich auch nicht verändert. Ich freue mich auf Aion und bis Old Republic oder Star Trek erscheint, werde ich darin abtauchen.

Es gibt aber auch etwas Kritik von mir. Das Questsystem könnte etwas transparenter sein. Ich habe bei vielen Quests grösste Mühe noch alles übersichtlich sortiert zu bekommen. Man muss schon teilweise ganz schön herumklicken bis man seine Location gefunden hat. Obwohl einem ja alle Infos zu den Quest geliefert werden, krampf ich mir einen ab. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an mir, wenn man bereits seit Jahren MMOs spielt, wird man möglicherweise etwas träge...und Klickfaul?


----------



## elisia (10. September 2009)

HUHU 

Also ich habe die closed beta sowie die open beta angespielt, wenn ich das spiel jetzt bewerte muss ich sagen langweilig!
in dem sinne von, mich reizt es nicht und ich suche einen grund es zu spielen.Also fragte ich mich warum das so ist?
Es ist stimmig umgesetzt ,die grafik ist ok, landschaft detailreich. Allerdings find ich die lauf animationen bei asmodier zb ,grausig läuft wie einer der auf einem laufband  in zeitlupe rennt ,aber nicht vom fleck kommt bissel merkwürdig finde ich.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das mein erstes mmo DAOC war dann testete ich Horizon, Vanguard, kurz wow, Aoc, War, allerdings ging ich zu daoc zeiten immer wieder zurück zu daoc weil ich einfach dort alle meine freunde hatte und die neueren mmos  eforderten komplett neu und alleine anzufangen.Und sie gefielen mir nur kurze zeit.

Vielleicht ist das der grund warum mir Aion nicht gefällt,oder warum mich Aion nicht so begeistert.Die startgebiete gleichen sich wie ein ei dem anderen , die queste laufen wie ein roter faden durch die map, so das erkunden praktisch ausfällt, man kommt sowieso überallhin.Zumindest bis lvl 16 hatte ich den eindruck(habe beide seiten gespielt).Langsam habe ich das geführl das entwickler denken wir sind alle doof alle neueren MMOs sind sowas von leicht und schnell durchgezogen das mann sich manchmal fragt ok und das wars jetzt? Also ich bin diesem Hype, und wow killer gelabber nicht erlegen, zumal ich gar kein wow mehr spiele ,schon jahre nicht mehr.Aion macht einen guten eindruck aber es begeistert mich nicht , Klassen sind nicht balanceirt untereinander.

Ein Mage zb lvl doppelt so schnell durch das anfangsgebiet wie ein scout , ich habe es nicht errechnet aber der Mage castet sicher 2-4 mal in der zeit wo der scout der ja auch anfangs auf nahkampf ausgelgt ist sicher 5 sec ? oder länger auf seinen einsatzbereiten skill warten darf, sicher ist es so fordernt und ja später ändert sich das aber balance nen ich was anders. Und ich meine jetzt nur die ersten attacken es ist klar das ein assa später nicht so shcnell skills raushaut wie ein magier im kampf aber zumindest die ersten attacken könnten schneller zur verfügung stehen.

Viele beschweren sich immer über pausen im kampf grade amanfang finde ich fällt das schwer ins auge wenn ich meine beiden attacken+combo rausgehauen habe und warte das der skill *bling* macht zum erneuten drücken.
Versteht mich nicht falsch ich finde aion ist gut umgesetzt aber für den westlichen markt nichts, ich denke auch das hier die mehrheit Asmodier spielen wird,womit ein balancing auch wieder schwer sein wird.

Also mir fehlt dieser aha effekt oder der gedanke noch ein lvl und noch einer es wirkt alles fertig und stimmig aber? Hey mal ehrlich das trifft wohl eher eine andere altersgruppe als mich vielleicht bin ich für solche art mmo zu alt geworden.
Auf jeden fall wünsche ich allen anderen spass bei Aion.


----------



## Rygel (10. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Das Problem was viele Leute hier haben...sie spielen bis lvl 18 oda 19 oda so und urteilen dann über das gesamte Spiel



das "problem" ist nicht bei den leuten zu suchen, finde ich. im moment spielen noch alle gratis. niemand zahlt also geht auch niemand wieder. der hersteller muss zusehen dass er was auf die beine bekommt sonst geht das ganze seinen gewohnten gang (den man ja bei conan & co. schon bestaunen durfte): alle stürzen sich drauf, daddeln 1 - 2 monate rum, die abonnentenzahlen steigen und nach diesen 2 monaten gehen die abos für WoW wieder nach oben und der vorher hoch gelobte und bejubelte konkurrent dümpelt weiter vor sich hin.

ich habe/hatte eine woche zeit das spiel auszuprobieren und dann zu entscheiden ob ich weiter spielen möchte. da müssen (!!!) einfach die ersten 20 level genau so begeistern wie der rest des spiels! wenn es in den späteren levels bessser wird ist s ja super, aber wenn nicht ist s halt schade. mal wieder beispiele: siehst du dir nen mittelmäßigen film zur hälfte an und wenn der rest ok ist ist das dein neuer lieblingsfilm? du isst ne halbtrockene banane und weil die zweite hälfte ok war nennst du sie deine lieblingsfrucht? warum bleibe ich dann nicht gleich an der dalaran-university?

wie gesagt: ich werde in jedem fall den ersten monat dran bleiben um zu sehen wo das alles hingeht mit den asmodiern und den elyos und so. vielleicht habe ich ja dann die magische levelgrenze von 20 überschritten und bin, wie viele hier, hellauf begeistert, aber im moment bin ich eher kritisch/skeptisch.


----------



## Legacy (10. September 2009)

ich hab jetzt 4 chars auf lvl10 und Templar/Cleric/Assassine/Galdiator

es ist eines der seltenen Spiele die mich sofort gefesselt haben...es ist einfach genial...und ich persönlich mag das Tag-System sehr!
Und meiner Meinung nach ist es kein L2 clone...und ja zB Warri ist am Anfang nicht so spannend aber ab lvl10 hat man viel zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Questsystem könnte besser durchstrukturiert sein...bzw transparenter

so far

lg


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> das "problem" ist nicht bei den leuten zu suchen, finde ich. im moment spielen noch alle gratis. niemand zahlt also geht auch niemand wieder. der hersteller muss zusehen dass er was auf die beine bekommt sonst geht das ganze seinen gewohnten gang (den man ja bei conan & co. schon bestaunen durfte): alle stürzen sich drauf, daddeln 1 - 2 monate rum, die abonnentenzahlen steigen und nach diesen 2 monaten gehen die abos für WoW wieder nach oben und der vorher hoch gelobte und bejubelte konkurrent dümpelt weiter vor sich hin.
> 
> ich habe/hatte eine woche zeit das spiel auszuprobieren und dann zu entscheiden ob ich weiter spielen möchte. da müssen (!!!) einfach die ersten 20 level genau so begeistern wie der rest des spiels! wenn es in den späteren levels bessser wird ist s ja super, aber wenn nicht ist s halt schade. mal wieder beispiele: siehst du dir nen mittelmäßigen film zur hälfte an und wenn der rest ok ist ist das dein neuer lieblingsfilm? du isst ne halbtrockene banane und weil die zweite hälfte ok war nennst du sie deine lieblingsfrucht? warum bleibe ich dann nicht gleich an der dalaran-university?
> 
> wie gesagt: ich werde in jedem fall den ersten monat dran bleiben um zu sehen wo das alles hingeht mit den asmodiern und den elyos und so. vielleicht habe ich ja dann die magische levelgrenze von 20 überschritten und bin, wie viele hier, hellauf begeistert, aber im moment bin ich eher kritisch/skeptisch.



Relativ einfache Antwort. Weil mitlerweile der Bildungsstand der Dalaran-Univerty auf dem Niveau einer Baumschule ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (10. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Relativ einfache Antwort. Weil mitlerweile der Bildungsstand der Dalaran-Univerty auf dem Niveau einer Baumschule ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe, stimmt wohl, keine frage. der spielspaß ist allerdings noch nicht weg und jede konkurrenz wird sich an WoW messen müssen, so auch aion. wenn aion dann so ein kracher wird, wird s nicht lange dauern bis die kleinen sonderschüler auch auf deinem server ankommen. genieß die zeit bis dahin ...


----------



## Calliel (10. September 2009)

Da ich faul bin, kopiere ich mal meinen allvatar-Post!^^

Tja, dann mal mein Empfinden!^^ Vorweg zur Info: Ich ziehe hier durchaus oft den Vergleich mit WoW...einfach weil ich 4 Jahre Spielerfahrung dort habe und es nun mal der Spitzenreiter in dem Bereich ist.

Also, ich kann mich im Großen und Ganzen nicht beklagen, spiele auf einem Durchschnittsniveau-Laptop und alles läuft recht flüssig. Ab und an mal ein kleiner Lagg aber es hält sich doch schwer in Grenzen und bildet von der Häufigkeit absolut KEINEN Vergleich zu WoW - auch Disconnection sind selten bis gar nicht an der Tagesordnung...kenne ich persönlich auch anders! ;o) Und ja, auf dem gleichen Standort getestet!!!!


Das das Spiel graphisch überzeugt muß hier nicht extra erwähnt werden...klar, es hat ein wenig den Asia-Style-Einschlag, aber wer WoW hingenommen hat, sollte dies auch problemlos verkraften können. 
Das Gameplay ist mehr als intuitiv und selbsterklärend, gerade für erfahrenen Spieler...nichtsdestotrotz ist das Tutorial durchaus hilfreich. Einzig die Steuerung ohne Mausklick zu laufen etc. macht es einem Ex-WoWler etwas schwerer anfangs ein wenig den inneren Movementkrüppel zu überwinden!^^ Auch hier gilt: wer da in WoW schon kein Vollpfosten war, der gewöhnt sich schnell ein. 

Größtes Manko für mich ist und bleibt die Kameraperspektive - ich versuche mich daran zu gewöhnlich und komme immer besser damit klar...wünsche mir dennoch ein Überarbeitung - da könnte man ruhig mal bei anderen MMO´s wie eben WoW nachgucken, da gefällt´s mir persönlich besser... 

Bis dato hab ich den Assassinen angestestet, eben auch weil er mich schon vor Spielbeginn interessiert hat. Mit einigen Stuns und der Stealth-Funktion (Achtung, nur nutzbar wenn nicht infight!!!) bietet der Assi einen sehr schönen Schadensoutput, vorausgesetzt man beherrscht Timing. Ich denke, da liegt wirklich beim Assi der Hase im Pfeffer...diese Klasse muß man beherrschen und sich mit dem Gameplay sehr vertraut machen, insbesondere deswegen weil der Assi nun mal kein DD ist, der Schaden "von Angesicht zu Angesicht" ausführt. Es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied bezüglich des Schadenoutputs, wie ich am/zum Gegner stehe. Hier sticht auch das Chain-System hervor...einfach gut umgesetzt. ein kleiner Wehrmutstropfen sind für mich die Skills, die Divine Power (DP) benötigen...im Solo-Bereich wage ich zu behaupten nahezu gar nicht zu gebrauchen...gruppentechnisch muß ich´s noch austesten

Was die oben schon kritisierte Questdichte angeht, kann ich das in keinster Weise bestätigen - man wird schon mit Campaign-Quest durch die Gebiete geführt und hat daneben noch andere Quests zu erfüllen, die sich teilweise gut kombinieren lassen. Das spart Wege und Zeit! ;o) Vielleicht bin aber einfach nur der etwas neugierigere "Explorer" und laufe einfach mehr Winkel im Game ab, einfach weil es schön ist, Neues zu entdecken. Da muß man einfach sagen, hat Aion einfach etwas weg...der Hintergrund, gerade an der Altgard Fortress ist meines Erachtens traumhaft mit diesen Riesen...äh...dings...nennen mit wir es einfach "Klein-Kopf-Riesen-Bein-Elefanten"!^^ 

Auch was das Quest-XP-Balancing angeht, kann ich die vorher genannte Kritik nicht teilen...hab sie zwar schon mehrfach gehört, aber kann mir nicht erklären woran das liegen könnte - bei mir ist dahingehend alles im Lot!^^ 

Was das UI angeht, so verlässt man sich auf altbewährtes, wie es WoW damals schon tat...klassisch, einfach und formschön gemacht...auch das "Quest-Finder-System" möchte ich es mal nennen sorgt für entspanntes Leveln mit Überblick und einer zusätzlichen Locate-Funktion für die ganz Faulen. ;o)

Fliegen an sich: natürlich geil, wenn auch anfangs durch die ungewohnte Steuerung (wie gesagt WoWler über 4 Jahre^^) etwas hakelig! ;o)

Ich kann die meisten Punkte die Beelzebob mitteilt hier auf keinen Fall unterstreichen...allein die Community nervt mich derzeit etwas, insbesondere unsere Landsleute, da sie einfach impertinent und mit einer Selbstverständlichkeit den Allgmeinen Channel nur mit Deutsch zuspammen und das immer wieder in Flames von anderer, wie von Deutscher Seite liest. So oft hab ich noch nie soviel idiotische Scheiße gelesen, wie in der kurzen Zeit...sei es von Nazi-Gehabe über Eu-Server ist mehr als nur GB... -.- *gähn*
Ich bin es leid und hoffe, das Problem verflüchtigt sich durch IQ-resistente Abwanderer und die Sprachen-Server...interessant nur, dass lediglich die Deutschen das mit den Language-Channeln nicht ganz verstehen wollen...un d hierbei geht es nicht um nur mal zwischendurch eine kleine Frage...

Hier erinnert Aion leider stark an WoW...ich erinnere mich mit Gruseln an etwaige Barrens-Chat-Abende und so manchen /2-Flame *seufz*

Fazit: Aion ist absolut ein spielenswertes Spiel und macht genauso wie beispielsweise AoC, was das Gameplay und Graphik betrifft in meinen Augen alles richtig - bleibt zu hoffen, dass Aion nicht das gleiche Schicksal ereilt wie das eigentliche tolle Spiel um den Barbarenkönig und durch Presse und eigene "Stolpersteine", sprich z.B. den nicht zufriedenstellenden End-Content (AoC, bei Aion kenn ich ihn ja nicht!^^) in Grund und Boden gestampft wird.

Letzten Endes hängt aber wie immer viel von der Community ab, die es spielt...und daran wird es sich für mich entscheiden, wie gerne ich das Spiel spielen werde - das ist leider das einzige Risiko, das ich persönlich eingehen muß! *seufz*  ;o)

So long & Live, love, be believe...


B.


----------



## redsnapper (10. September 2009)

Was ich grad vor allem bemerkt habe ist wie schwierig es ist einen vernünftigen männlichen Char zu erstellen...
Die sehen oft sehr jung aus und entweder als würden sie nie Sport machen oder wie der letzte Bodybuilder. 
Männer die weibliche Chars spielen sind ja leider oft ein wenig verrufen, zudem bin ich mir ned ganz sicher ob ich überhaupt Lust habe 50 Level + Endgame mit nem weiblichen Char zu machen.
Hier mal zwei Versuche meinerseits zum Vergleich (sie ist finde ich recht gelungen, er sieht aus wie Piraten-Popeye):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Anonsten macht Aion wirklich Spaß)

PS: Sry für die riesigen Bilder, aber hatte echt keine Lust die zu skalieren.

EDIT:
Jetzt wo ich mit dem weiblichen Char mal ins Spiel gegangen bin gefällt sie mir auch nicht mehr sooo gut...grmpf.


----------



## jo0 (10. September 2009)

"[Betaeindrücke] Wie gut gefällt euch Aion?"

Kurz und knapp:
Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## infinity85 (10. September 2009)

bisherige beta eindruck, echt klasse. spiel hat mich direkt von anfang an gefesselt. pre order ist raus ^^


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (10. September 2009)

Meine Eindrücke in aller Kürze (hab bis Lvl20 gespielt)

Grafik: sehr gut. Fps sind auch gut. Ist aber normal bei den lächerlichen Sichtweiten und manch heftiger Matschtextur. Der Asiastyle ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig. Elyos nicht spielbar, da extrem homoerotisch...
Sound: Hilfe!!! Ambientsounds sind i.O.. Kampfsounds ein absolute Witz - grottenschlecht. 
Spielbarkeit: Skills funktionieren instant, wie aus allen MMORPGs gewohnt (außer Failhammer). UI ist bißchen karg. Einstellungen sind zu grob (Stichwort Zoom Radar/Spielfigur). Bindings auf Daumentasten funktionieren nicht, ka wieso. 
Quests: Suche hier, kille dort. Vom Questniveau leicht unter WoW einzuordnen (Einschätzung basiert wie gesagt auf Lvl20)
Crafting: Das wird ein Spaß! :> Aber endlich steckt da mal wieder ein wenig Aufwand dahinter. Das dürfte ´ne Weile dauern, bis man da Maxlevel hat.
PvP: ka.

Alles in allem Standardkost. Das Fliegen (was bis jetzt nur an wenigen Orten zugelassen ist), ist jetzt nich so der Burner. Nett aber mehr nicht. Im Abyss dürfte es praktisch werden. Ich bete, dass das Massen-PvP gut flutscht und man ordentliche Belagerungen durchführen kann. Alles ohne Lag (welchen ich bis jetzt nicht spürte (Ping: 34ms)) und Servercrashes pls plö. Klassenbalance wird man abwarten müssen. Die Anforderungen beim Questen sind jedenfalls um einiges höher als in anderen Onlinetiteln. Und das ist gut so...

Falls die Technik endlich mal funktioniert (´n simplen Login zu verkacken ist schon irgendwie arm deluxe), dann sollte dem Spaß nichts im Wege stehen. Die ersten 3 Monate zumindestens... 

Just my 2 Pfennig


----------



## Enyalios (10. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt Level 8 (also noch am Anfang) aber irgendwie lässt mich das Spiel kalt.
> 
> Die Kämpfe sind langweilig, ich habe quasi nichts zu tun als Warrior ,da eh nur 3 Skills,alle mit langen CD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flaschenpost (10. September 2009)

> Was ich grad vor allem bemerkt habe ist wie schwierig es ist einen vernünftigen männlichen Char zu erstellen...
> Die sehen oft sehr jung aus und entweder als würden sie nie Sport machen oder wie der letzte Bodybuilder.
> Männer die weibliche Chars spielen sind ja leider oft ein wenig verrufen, zudem bin ich mir ned ganz sicher ob ich überhaupt Lust habe 50 Level + Endgame mit nem weiblichen Char zu machen.
> Hier mal zwei Versuche meinerseits zum Vergleich (sie ist finde ich recht gelungen, er sieht aus wie Piraten-Popeye):



Geht scho.Ich nehm den "Athletischen" standart Body und modifizier ihn ein wenig. (Büschen kleiner, etwas mehr Brustmuskulatur, Arme etwas kürzer, event. noch etwas mehr Schmackes in den Armen.) Siet ziemlich natürlich aus.

Is halt immer Geschmackssache aber wenn man soviele Möglichkeiten hat, den Char Individuell zu gestalten, kann man`s halt auch übel verkacken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (10. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Geht scho.Ich nehm den "Athletischen" standart Body und modifizier ihn ein wenig. (Büschen kleiner, etwas mehr Brustmuskulatur, Arme etwas kürzer, event. noch etwas mehr Schmackes in den Armen.) Siet ziemlich natürlich aus.
> 
> Is halt immer Geschmackssache aber wenn man soviele Möglichkeiten hat, den Char Individuell zu gestalten, kann man`s halt auch übel verkacken!
> 
> ...



/vote 4 "Charaktererstellung für Dummies"-Sticky! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (10. September 2009)

So, bin nun endlich auf lvl 24 angekommen.. und ich muss sagen im großen und ganzen ein ordentliches Spiel. Nur, wie in meinen vorherigen Posts schon erwähnt, nimmt das Grinden Hauptbestandteil des Spiels. Ab lvl 20.. Neues Gebiet.. juhu tätä.. 7 neue Quests das wars. (btw. die questxp sind wirklich ein Witz) Also ab lvl 21-24 Grinden pur. Wenn ich weiter gelvlt hab schreib ich weiter.


----------



## Magmion (10. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> So, bin nun endlich auf lvl 24 angekommen.. und ich muss sagen im großen und ganzen ein ordentliches Spiel. Nur, wie in meinen vorherigen Posts schon erwähnt, nimmt das Grinden Hauptbestandteil des Spiels. Ab lvl 20.. Neues Gebiet.. juhu tätä.. 7 neue Quests das wars. (btw. die questxp sind wirklich ein Witz) Also ab lvl 21-24 Grinden pur. Wenn ich weiter gelvlt hab schreib ich weiter.





  Hört sich AOC an , da war es genauso !


----------



## Ascalonier (10. September 2009)

Tallicas schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall wollte ich ein hochwertiges Spiel wie Diablo3 mit Aion vergleichen....



Was soll an Diablo3 diesen Retromist so besonderes sein. Gut, neue Efeckte und bessere Grafik aber vom Spiel her das gleiche.
Ich will auch net auf Spiele warten die vieleicht nie rauskommen. Eines solte euch klar werden solange WoW gut läuft werden die gar nix neues rausbringen.


----------



## Enyalios (10. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Was soll an Diablo3 diesen Retromist so besonderes sein. Gut, neue Efeckte und bessere Grafik aber vom Spiel her das gleiche.
> Ich will auch net auf Spiele warten die vieleicht nie rauskommen. Eines solte euch klar werden solange WoW gut läuft werden die gar nix neues rausbringen.



Failed !


----------



## Flaschenpost (10. September 2009)

> Hört sich AOC an , da war es genauso !



Jap, Aion is quasie AoC2 - halb fertig (frühe Alpha-Version) total verbugt und einfach nur Betrug am Kunden!
(Hört sich jedenfalls fast so an)


----------



## Yours (10. September 2009)

es ist schon fertig.. nur ich sehe es nicht ein Geld für Grinden zu bezahlen. grad wieder quest angenommen: Töten sie 30 von diesen typen und 25 von denen..xp belohnung für den quest: 30.000 xp belohnung pro mob: 5000..


----------



## Fr3ak3r (10. September 2009)

hab meine bestellung storniert, da ich seit montag probiere online zu kommen, ohne erfolg.
da das spiel schon ca 1jahr in asien draußen is, dürfte sowas garnicht passieren, und das sie den fehler scheinbar auch nicht finden ist umso enttäuschender.


----------



## redsnapper (10. September 2009)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> hab meine bestellung storniert, da ich seit montag probiere online zu kommen, ohne erfolg.
> da das spiel schon ca 1jahr in asien draußen is, dürfte sowas garnicht passieren, und das sie den fehler scheinbar auch nicht finden ist umso enttäuschender.



Vielleicht findet hier jemand anders den Fehler nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (10. September 2009)

> ich seit montag probiere online zu kommen, ohne erfolg.
> da das spiel schon ca 1jahr in asien draußen is, dürfte sowas garnicht passieren, und das sie den fehler scheinbar auch nicht finden ist umso enttäuschender.





Hier wird dir geholfen


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (10. September 2009)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> hab meine bestellung storniert, da ich seit montag probiere online zu kommen, ohne erfolg.
> da das spiel schon ca 1jahr in asien draußen is, dürfte sowas garnicht passieren, und das sie den fehler scheinbar auch nicht finden ist umso enttäuschender.



Wegen solchen Probs in der BETA willste ned zocken? In Asien ises auch was anderes...
lol...





Yours schrieb:


> es ist schon fertig.. nur ich sehe es nicht ein Geld für Grinden zu bezahlen. grad wieder quest angenommen: Töten sie 30 von diesen typen und 25 von denen..xp belohnung für den quest: 30.000 xp belohnung pro mob: 5000..



Das ist ne Token Quest... Soll heisen wenig EP und fast nur zum Equip Sammeln da, und für die leute die lieber grinden. Noch dazu wiederholbar...


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> es ist schon fertig.. nur ich sehe es nicht ein Geld für Grinden zu bezahlen. grad wieder quest angenommen: Töten sie 30 von diesen typen und 25 von denen..xp belohnung für den quest: 30.000 xp belohnung pro mob: 5000..



Hmmm ich erinner hier mal an die Nesingwary Quest, töten sie 40 Talbuks. Exp pro mob: 2k exp für die Quest 20k. Oder vll. doch lieber das Sammeln von Fellen wo nur jeder 10te gegner eines dropt? Grinden wirst du in jedem mmo müssen jedoch ist es in manchen mit einer Schleife verpackt und in anderen gar nicht.


----------



## Yours (10. September 2009)

nur in WoW haben die Quest xp mehr gewicht.. schau in Aion?? Quest Xp fällt so gut wie GAR nicht auf.. nur die xp durch dieses ewige mob töten.. (btw in hab WoW auch nicht lange gespielt (bis 70) Es gab aber trozdem mehr abwechslung!)


----------



## Perfectenemy (10. September 2009)

Bin immernoch begeistert aber habe jetzt echt keine Lust mehr zu leveln da der Char eh gelöscht wird. Ich will endlich richtig loslegen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (10. September 2009)

Was mich auch nervt ist, dass man diesen Sammlerberuf unbedingt mitskilln muss.. sonst kann man die hälfte der q später eh nicht machen.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> nur in WoW haben die Quest xp mehr gewicht.. schau in Aion?? Quest Xp fällt so gut wie GAR nicht auf.. nur die xp durch dieses ewige mob töten.. (btw in hab WoW auch nicht lange gespielt (bis 70) Es gab aber trozdem mehr abwechslung!)



Hmm 100k exp durch die Storyline Quest von insgesammt 600k die man für das Level braucht finde ich jetzt nicht so schlecht.  Aber he mir ist es doch völlig egal ob du nun Aion spielst oder nicht, das ist genauso wichtig wie ein sack Reis der in China umfällt, jedoch ist ein mmo = grindspiel. Manche verpacken es schöner als andere aber das Ergebnis ist immer das Gleiche.


----------



## Ascalonier (10. September 2009)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> hab meine bestellung storniert, da ich seit montag probiere online zu kommen, ohne erfolg.
> da das spiel schon ca 1jahr in asien draußen is, dürfte sowas garnicht passieren, und das sie den fehler scheinbar auch nicht finden ist umso enttäuschender.



Die North Amerika ist nicht die Betaversion ,lade die Version wo nur Aion steht auf den Client runter . Dan klapps auch ,war bei mir auch so.


----------



## Perfectenemy (10. September 2009)

Gerade die Kampagnenquests sind sehr abwechlungsreich gestaltet. Bin echt gespannt was es ab Level 20 für Kampagnenquests gibt.


----------



## Yours (10. September 2009)

Die gibts seltener ab lvl: 23, 25, 27, 30, 32 34 .....


----------



## Fr3ak3r (10. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Die North Amerika ist nicht die Betaversion ,lade die Version wo nur Aion steht auf den Client runter . Dan klapps auch ,war bei mir auch so.



öhm, ja, ich habe die europäische aion version und nicht die NA-version, die hab ich nur in der closed benutzt, die funktionierte auch im gegensatz zur europäischen, mit der ich bis jetzt auf keinen server gekommen bin.


----------



## Shaft13 (10. September 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> Hört sich AOC an , da war es genauso !



Nö, bei AOC fing es mit Level 55-60 an knapp mit Quests zu werden.Wobei Level 80 ja max war.Also nicht 100%tig zu vergleichen


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Nö, bei AOC fing es mit Level 55-60 an knapp mit Quests zu werden.Wobei Level 80 ja max war.Also nicht 100%tig zu vergleichen



Hmm ich hatte mein erstes Loch mit Level 30. Später dann mit level 45 und dann mit Level 50. Ab dann habe ich aufgegeben.


----------



## Yldrasson (10. September 2009)

Ich versuche ebenfalls seit Sonntag ins Spiel zu kommen - ohne Erfolg.
Wenn ich nicht schon seit der Chinesischen Open Beta wüsste, wie sehr mir dieses Spiel gefällt... :-/


----------



## Odilion (10. September 2009)

was mir gefällt:

- geniale charaktererstellung

- interessantes kampfsystem


was mir nicht gefällt:

- die hochgepriesene Grafik ist bis auf die Charaktere wirklich nicht so der Bringer wie es immer hieß

- überall höre ich wie irgendwer, egal ob Spieler oder Npc irgendwo raufhaut. 
Beispiel: ich stehe in einer Stadt und Npcs hauen Übungspuppen. Es ist so laut und es nervt so sehr! Und das ist überall so und wenn es nicht die Npcs sind, dann sind es die Spieler.

- Das Prinzip war meiner Meinung nach Gut gegen Böse, Hell gegen Dunkel, so eine Art Himmel gegen Hölle, Engel gegen gefallene Engel.
Tatsache ist aber: die beiden unterscheiden sich kaum, sehen beide brav und nett aus. Klar, man kann seinen Char richtig übel böse machen, nur leider machen sich 80% der Spieler auch auf der "dunklen" seite lieber einen Legolas oder eine 14 jährige mit doppel D.
Es kotzt mich richtig an wie dort einfach jeder mit 1000 Tonnen Gel in den Haaren rumläuft und jeder einen fein rasierten Bart in seinem Machogesicht trägt. Das sind alles keine Kämpfer, das sind Püppchen.
Und so sind auch sämtliche "dunklen" Npcs gestaltet.

- Alles total kitschig. Ich startete als "Dunkler" und dort war es schon teilweise übertrieben kitschig.
Wie ist es dann erst bei den "Guten"?

Mein Fazit:
Ich gehöre nicht mehr zur Zielgruppe.
Wer halbwegs erwachsen und reif ist und vorallem etwas mit Athmosphäre und Stil sucht und nicht nur bloßes raufhauen und dabei nicht irgendwelche komische Gestalten treffen möchte, der ist dort falsch.
Wer zb Lotro liebte wird Aion hassen, zumindest in den meisten Fällen gehe ich davon aus.


----------



## Ascalonier (10. September 2009)

Fr3ak3r schrieb:


> öhm, ja, ich habe die europäische aion version und nicht die NA-version, die hab ich nur in der closed benutzt, die funktionierte auch im gegensatz zur europäischen, mit der ich bis jetzt auf keinen server gekommen bin.



Heute kam eine neues Update rein damit ist das Loginproblemm bei mir behoben, wie gesagt ist nur die Beta weitere Update kommen noch.
Aber warum wilst du immer neu anfangen hast auch die Closetbeta mitgemacht kanst auch mit Preordner früher anfangen.
Ich quest auch nur ein bischen wird eh alles gelöscht.


----------



## Leoncore (10. September 2009)

Das Spiel macht auf mich einen soliden Eindruck. Die Atmosphäre im Spiel ist sehr stimmig und detailverliebt, der Sound sehr angenehm und das Kampfsystem kommt auch schön dynamisch rüber. Allerdings finde ich (Bin jetzt im T2 Gebiet Verteron), das die Gebiete sehr linear strukturiert sind. Du folgst einfach blind dem Weg und erledigst die Quests, die von NPCs in der Nähe angeboten werden. Man kann sich also nicht in den Gebieten verlieren, der Spieler wird sozusagen an der Hand genommen. Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, wie das in den höheren Gebieten ausschaut, aber denke, dass das so ähnlich ist.


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

Der Abyss wird schön weitläufig und die Gebiete werden später
auch weitläufiger!


----------



## Enyalios (10. September 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> Wer halbwegs erwachsen und reif ist und vorallem etwas mit Athmosphäre und Stil sucht und nicht nur bloßes raufhauen und dabei nicht irgendwelche komische Gestalten treffen möchte, der ist dort falsch.
> Wer zb Lotro liebte wird Aion hassen, zumindest in den meisten Fällen gehe ich davon aus.



Du lehnst dich mit dieser aussage aber etwas weit aus dem Fenster, findest du nicht ? Ich hab kein Problem damit das dir AION nicht so zusagt, aber wenn ich da lese "Wer halbwegs erwachsen ist.."...da kann ich nur schmunzeln.

Und warum AION hassen ? Reden wir von AION, dem Computerspiel ?


----------



## Odilion (10. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> warum AION hassen ? Reden wir von AION, dem Computerspiel ?



Ja, tun wir.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (10. September 2009)

Mir gefällt Aion bis jetzt richtig gut. Ich kann zwar nur bis Level 10 auskunft geben, aber die Welt und das Gameplay und vorallem die Flügel sind der Hammer. Die Welt ist die tiefgehenste fantasy reichste welt die ich bis jetzt in Spielen sehen durfte, sehr schön =)


----------



## AoC.Virtus (10. September 2009)

Mein positiver Endruck:

- Spiel läuft auch auf älteren Systemen gut
- Charaktererstellung ( einmalig )
- Soundkulise , wie beim abändern der Musik zum Kampf
- Grafik , sehr gut und für ein MMO ausreichend
- Charakter agieren mit der Umgebung
- Interface und Chat kann verändert werden ( aber nicht der Platz )
- Charakter sehr viel Detail 
- Einführungsvideos sobald es was neues gibt
- viele zwischenvideos in der StoryQuestreihe
- fliegen in Freiheit ( ab dem späteren Questzonen )
- stabile Server ( auch als Beta )


Die negative Seite:

- Die MöchtegernFans die sich ein WoW2 in Aoin wünschen
- Aionschlechtredner, die lieber den ganzen Tag in Dalaran den Handelschat dumm zu posten
- Aoinhasser, die lieber einmal die Woche groß raiden und sonst (Achtung) auch nur Grinden
- Wowschönredner, die sogar im Spiel (über Chat) versuchen, aion mit wow zu vergleichen.


Richtige Begründungen kommen genau von solchen Leuten eh nicht zu stande. Und bevor der eigene Pc wegen Problemen dran schuld ist, soll's doch lieber NCsoft seien. Und für alle bleibenden WoWler, schon mal zurück geschaut, wie es damals mit Wow war? Geht in diesen Forum einfach paar Etaggen höher, denn dort findet ihr Euer Forum.

Ich selber endecke das MMO mit Aion lieber neu, als mich bei einem anderen Spiel wieder und wieder einzulogen um dann genau nichts zu machen. Weil man ja in einem Monat schon fast alles in WoW bekommen hat.  4jahre dieses Spiel reicht aus.

Und nun freuen wir uns auf den Start von Aion


----------



## Rayon (10. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> - Interface und Chat kann verändert werden ( aber nicht der Platz )


Doch, das geht. Geh mal unter "options" auf general, dann müsstest du rechts mittig eine Option finden wo du zwischen "Interface HUD" und noch etwas wählen kannst. Da kannst du dann auch die Ansicht verändern. :> Wenn du's nicht findest, schau ich morgen mal rein und post dir genau, wo dus finden kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (10. September 2009)

Hatte nur Skalierung gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann gerade selber nicht schauen.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> Wer halbwegs erwachsen und reif ist und vorallem etwas mit Athmosphäre und Stil sucht und nicht nur bloßes raufhauen und dabei nicht irgendwelche komische Gestalten treffen möchte, der ist dort falsch.
> Wer zb Lotro liebte wird Aion hassen, zumindest in den meisten Fällen gehe ich davon aus.



Wer lotro liebt wird Aion hassen, interessant. Ich liebe lotro und liebe auch Aion, gehöre ich also darum zu den wenigen Fällen. Eher kaum! Zumindestens was sich bisher aus den Foren rauslesen lies sind viele lotro Spieler nicht abgeneigt gegenüber Aion und verfolgen gespannt die Entwicklung. Ich habe z.B. meiner alten Sippe versprochen regelmäßig zu berrichten wie es nun ist.

Ahja und über das Erwachsen musste ich nun wirklich lachen. Wer halbwechs erwachsen ist solte sich nicht in Fantasy Welten umhertummeln und böse Buben verprügeln. Nein geht lieber Geld verdienen und versogt Frau und Kind 
/Ironie off

Was zur Hölle hat die Grafik eines Spieles damit zu tun ob nun etwas erwachsen ist oder nicht. Heist das alle Erwachsenen spielen Aoc weil es auf pseudo realistisch tut und alle die es nicht tun sind im inneren ein kleines Kind? 

Jaja ich liebe Verallgemeinerungen.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (10. September 2009)

> - Die MöchtegernFans die sich ein WoW2 in Aoin wünschen
> - Aionschlechtredner, die lieber den ganzen Tag in Dalaran den Handelschat dumm zu posten
> - Aoinhasser, die lieber einmal die Woche groß raiden und sonst (Achtung) auch nur Grinden
> - Wowschönredner, die sogar im Spiel (über Chat) versuchen, aion mit wow zu vergleichen.



Und du bist ein WoW-Schlechtredner.
selfpwnd.
Leute wie du sind die ersten die gegen AION nachher wettern. :<


----------



## Æzørt (10. September 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Und du bist ein WoW-Schlechtredner.
> selfpwnd.
> Leute wie du sind die ersten die gegen AION nachher wettern. :<


 wow muss man nicht schlecht reden es ist schlecht ein eintöniges langweiliges spiel das nur aus grinden und langweiligen quest besteht aber das gehört hier nicht rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

finde es schon lustig wie leute hier anhand von kleinen und unwichigen problemen oder sachen  aion bewerten wollen und direkt sagen "auf keienn fall dieses spiel" wow hat fast alle negativen sachen die auf den 23 seiten bis jetzt beschrieben wurden.


----------



## pbast6 (10. September 2009)

Also jetzt mal im ernst!
Was erwartet ihr von einem Spiel? Ich hab 4 Jahre lang WoW Gespielt und es ist langweilig geworden. Na und? Deshalb muss ich es net kaputt reden. Was ist den schlecht an WoW. 
Nur noch Epix? Ist halt sehr Itmelastig geworden. 
Einach oder nur 3 Tasten Klassen ? Das ich nur lache, da hab ich wohl was mit meinem Shadow verpasst....
Grafik? Hat halt seinen eigene Stil. Natürlich ist die net Hight End aber trozdem war WoW nie hässlich.... ich persönlich fand zb. HdRO net schön auch wens deutlich besser aussieht.
Ich kenn kein Spiel das so viel PvE Content zu verfügung stellt. Ob der jetzt zu leicht ist ist jetzt dahin gestellt. Stellt euch mal vor ihr seit Anfänger oder "Noobs" und müsst gleich nach Sunwell.... da kann man etwas überfordert sein. Und vergleicht mal die Nordend Inis mit den aus Classic, ich glaub da sind die neuen schwerer. Mit 3 Jahren Erfahrung ist das Spiel Erlebnis halt anders.
Und ich finde halt das WoW es net verdient hat immer so schlecht von vielen geredet zu werden.

Aion ist halt was anderes und neues. Ich hab mich auch von WoW verabschiedet um Aion neutral (wie zu beginn von WoW) zu Spielen. Vieles war neu, anders und im ersten Moment ungewohnt aber nicht schlechter! Und das vergessen viele WoW, HdRO  und alle möglichen andere MMO Spieler.
Vielleicht müssen sie ihr altes Spiel was sie mal geliebt haben erst schlecht reden um sich davon frei zu machen aber ich will meine Zeit mit WoW net missen.

Und mal zum Thema Kitschig oder Anime Grafik.... Das ist ein Spiel aus Asien. Wer jetzt damit ein Problem hat kann sich doch denken was kommt oder? Was erwartet ihr wen ihr War anmacht? Ohhhhh, zu realistisch und Matsialisch.... oder HdrO wie soll das den aussehen ? Wie WoW ? Mal ein wenig mitdenken und Informieren.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Und mal zum Thema Kitschig oder Anime Grafik.... Das ist ein Spiel aus Asien. Wer jetzt damit ein Problem hat kann sich doch denken was kommt oder? Was erwartet ihr wen ihr War anmacht? Ohhhhh, zu realistisch und Matsialisch.... oder HdrO wie soll das den aussehen ? Wie WoW ? Mal ein wenig mitdenken und Informieren.



/sign mehr muss dazu nicht gesagt werden. Davor informieren hilft.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (10. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Heute kam eine neues Update rein damit ist das Loginproblemm bei mir behoben, wie gesagt ist nur die Beta weitere Update kommen noch.
> Aber warum wilst du immer neu anfangen hast auch die Closetbeta mitgemacht kanst auch mit Preordner früher anfangen.
> Ich quest auch nur ein bischen wird eh alles gelöscht.



leider hat das update nicht geholfen, auch bei vielen anderen nicht.
wollt eigentlich sehen wie die dt. übersetzung ist, aber vom intro ausgehend, scheint das spiel noch in englisch zu sein.
und wollt die open beta nutzen um mich für eine klasse zu entscheiden.


----------



## Squizzel (10. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wer lotro liebt wird Aion hassen, interessant. Ich liebe lotro und liebe auch Aion, gehöre ich also darum zu den wenigen Fällen. Eher kaum! Zumindestens was sich bisher aus den Foren rauslesen lies sind viele lotro Spieler nicht abgeneigt gegenüber Aion und verfolgen gespannt die Entwicklung. Ich habe z.B. meiner alten Sippe versprochen regelmäßig zu berrichten wie es nun ist.
> 
> Ahja und über das Erwachsen musste ich nun wirklich lachen. Wer halbwechs erwachsen ist solte sich nicht in Fantasy Welten umhertummeln und böse Buben verprügeln. Nein geht lieber Geld verdienen und versogt Frau und Kind
> /Ironie off
> ...



Ach Kizna... nicht drüber aufregen. Der verrückte Ire schreibt öfter mal geistigen Dünnschiss.


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Da ich heute in Morheim wieder die Gelegenheit hatte intensives GruppenPvP zu betreiben freue ich mich absolut aufs Endgame.
Das verspricht unglaublich viel Spaß.
Die Engine und die Server liefen sehr rund, keinerlei Lag als sich zwischen nem Haufen NPCs mehrere Allianzen gekloppt haben. Das PvP sieht recht gut gebalanced aus, insoweit man das einschätzen kann.
Bisher bietet mir aus PvP-Sicht Aion das was WoW mir nie bieten konnte: Ordentliche Massenkloppereien ohne Rumgemucke.
Ich hoffe mit dem Abyss wird das ganze noch interessanter und besser, aber daran zweifle ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht.
Nachdem ich in der Allianz 2 Stunden lang Rifts und mehreren größeren Elyosgruppen hintergerannt bin und die Sonnenanbeter gut verhauen hab stimmt mich das alles sehr zuversichtlich.
Die Rifts sind ne tolle Idee und der Abyss wird dem MassenPvP noch ne gute Würze verleihen. Flugeinlagen und Balaur werden da sicherlich nen guten Teil zu beitragen.
Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Aason (11. September 2009)

I like it. 

LOL Kyragan deine Sigi ist zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (11. September 2009)

So. Zwischenbericht Nummer 3:

Was mit aufgefallen ist, ist das vor allem die deutsche Community nichts anderes kann als von WoW zu reden. Beispiel?


Frage: "Hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich Mana erneuern kann? Gibts hier Essen/Getränke?"
Antwort A: "Verpiss dich wow'ler"
Antwort B: "Geh wow spielen, noob!!"
Antwort C: "Das is aion, nicht wow."

Nun? Was war an der Frage so schlimm? Man muss immerhin erstmal wissen, dass man sich mit "," hinsetzt und dann automatisch Leben und Mana regeneriert.

Anderes Beispiel:

Person A: "Das Spiel gefällt mir eigentlich ganz gut."
Person B: "Eigentlich?`Bist wohl wow'ler oder?"


Worauf ich hinaus will. Es ist nicht Möglich eine konversation zu führe OHNE das irgendjemand direkt über WoW schimpft. Ich frage mich was das Spiel den Leuten angetan hat, dass sie es so hassen. Und wenn viele Spieler nunmal aus WoW kommen, warum sollte man ihnen es nicht anhand bekanntem Erklären. Ich hab da kein Problem mit.


----------



## Deadwool (11. September 2009)

Dieser Hass, oder vielleicht sollten wir es Angst nennen, ist beidseitig: 

Die einen haben Angst, Spieler an das neue Spiel zu verlieren und projezieren diese in einen baldigen Untergang ihres Lieblingsspiels. 
Die anderen haben Angst, dass Fans des alten Spiels als Miesmacher dafür sorgen dass das neue Spiel zuwenig Spieler anzieht und damit keine Chance am Markt hat. Gleichzeitig werben sie natürlich für ihre Sache indem sie das alte Spiel schlechtreden.

So möchte eigentlich jeder möglichst für sich bleiben und sich gleichzeitig bei der Gegenpartei einmischen... ein Dilemma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (11. September 2009)

Ähm sorry aber ich habe noch rein garnichts über WoW in Aion gelesen außer das man mal bissl Klassen verglichen hat.
Bin selber auf Balder und hab da nur nette Deutsche getroffen, auch die Franze  sind hammer nett.
Und WoW hassen... ne wohl eher Blizzard für den mist den sie gemacht haben und weiterhin tun.


----------



## Tamîkus (11. September 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Dieser Hass, oder vielleicht sollten wir es Angst nennen, ist beidseitig:
> 
> Die einen haben Angst, Spieler an das neue Spiel zu verlieren und projezieren diese in einen baldigen Untergang ihres Lieblingsspiels.
> Die anderen haben Angst, dass Fans des alten Spiels als Miesmacher dafür sorgen dass das neue Spiel zuwenig Spieler anzieht und damit keine Chance am Markt hat. Gleichzeitig werben sie natürlich für ihre Sache indem sie das alte Spiel schlechtreden.
> ...



ich sag ma auch was dazu *räusper*

einer mag dies einer mag das für mich klingt  diese ganzen hasse vorwüfre schlehctmachn usw iwie wie ich finde past das gut zum thema musik hier mein beispiel : Mein bester freund Hört Hip-Hop und techno und hasst wieder rum metal und rock (leute) ic höre metal und rock  und hasse hip hop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die leute der beiden partaien  machn die andere seite  schlecht und vorutteilen sie das ist bei beiden so und versuchen manche leute von der gegenseie auf ihre seite zu ziehen /gehirn an

uund genau so läufts auch hier ich höre ständig in den foren mimimi aion ist kacke kommt zu wow , aion wird wie wie seine vorgänger enden usw sie wollen dem spiel net ma ne chance geben und es scho fertig machn befor es  im laden ist ( eu)  es macht einen traurig wen man sowas siet LEUTE ES SIND NUR SPIELE RL GEHT VOR EGAL WAS IS 

so damit  wär meine halb angetrunkene ansprache zu ende nochnen schönen abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (11. September 2009)

Alles in allem,ein wunderbares Spiel.
Besonders gut hat mir der Sound in allen Bereichen gefallen.
Grafisch für ein ORPG super,aber jetzt nicht der Knaller (erinnert bissel viel an GW,wer hätte das gedacht^^)
Läuft super sowohl die Server als auch auf dem eigenen System auch auf nicht Top-Systemen ohne Probleme
bei Max. Details spielbar.Es gibt soviele Kleinigkeiten und einfach nur nette Ideen die kann man gar nicht alle
aufzählen sind teilweise auch schwer erklärbar.
Community wirkt gemischt super Nette aber auch voll Inet-Kiddies 50:50.

Mich hat es jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehauen,war mir aber schon vorher klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das PvP wie soll ich sagen ist einfach nur schrecklich ^^ damit kann ich 0 anfangen,
und da ich nur PvP zocke wird das nichts mit mir und Aion zudem das leveln mir auch viel zulange dauert.
Da bleibe ich dann doch bei GuildWars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde aber jedem raten der noch kein MMORPG zockt oder wieder eins spielen möchte,Aion zu wählen.
Es ist einfach super solide da kann man nichts sagen.(An einigen Ecken auch brilliant)


----------



## Acuria (11. September 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ihr seid keinen deut besser.

Ich hab mich 2 Jahre lang auf Aion gefreut und dazwischen World of Hartz IV-craft gespielt, war bei der CB dabei und nun in der OB, jedoch wird im Spiel den ganzen Tag nur über Wow geschrieben.
Selbst hier im Forum immer der selbe Scheiß.

Bei Wow ist das so....
Bei Wow haben sie das....
Bei Wow.....


Das geht mir sowas von auf den Sack das ich garkeine MMO´s mehr spiele.
Keine Ahnung warum hier immer alles Verglichen werden muss aber mein Fazit ist:


Scheiß auf Wow und geschissen auf Aion denn was nutzt das schönste Spiel mit dieser Community.



Tschau



Edit: Entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise aber ich bin für meine Anpassungs-gabe bekannt.


----------



## Dellamorte (11. September 2009)

Keinen schimmer was ihr macht, aber auf Balder redet keine Sau über WoW????
Lass doch das Spiel einfach mal in Handel kommen und am laufen sein bevor jeder immmer herum jammert--- das hier.. das da, blablabla.
Wenn ihr jammern wollt ruft ne 0800-irgednwas an und beschäftigt euch damit aber nervt die Leute hier nicht die ernsthaft
Spass an Aion gefunden haben.


----------



## Lunare (11. September 2009)

Bis jetzt nur positives in AION erlebt und werde das Spiel auch ab Release weiterspielen


----------



## Cooko (11. September 2009)

Also ich hab die closed beta gespielt und war vor allem vom ersten wirklichen bereich (das lvl 10-20 elyos gebiet) recht e enttäuscht......
zu erst einmal konnte man nciht wikrlich fliegen , und es gab mehr als wenige unsichtbare wände......und vor allem =(
die welt ist ncih so schön detailiert wie wow...also wer gerne erkundet , versteckte winkel entdeckt ist , soweit ich das spiel gespielt habe erstmal nciht so gut dran , und die welt ist nicht wirklich offen , viele ladebalken , und die gebiete sind nur durch ports vebunden....
das ist ein punkt , der mich EXTREMST stört , da ich freie welten (jaja , wie in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) liebe und ich wow fast nur deshalb gespielt habe.....
das ist wirklich schade , denn besonders das klassensystem ist in aion ganz toll , die grafik ist auch cool  und di emenschen sehen sau schick aus , aber so viele tolle möglichkeiten es gibt , 10 verschiedene rassen kann das alles (für MICH) nciht ersetzen =< 

ich werde aion vermutlich wegen dem klassensystem einmal spielen (uhh , undzwar mage , sovel burst habt ihr nichma vonnem arkanmage mit kr und seele der macht  gesehen >;D


----------



## Lintflas (11. September 2009)

Aion ist ein sehr gelungenes Spiel mit einem angenehm frischen Setting und es wird sich meiner Meinung nach sehr gut ins Spektrum der anderen großen MMORPGs einfügen.

Negativ:

- mir kommt das Wirken einiger Zauber in Kombination mit Nahkampfangriffen und dem globalen CD einiger Fähigkeiten noch etwas hakelig vor. Da lässt
  sich sicher noch dran schrauben. In WoW und EQ2 wirkt der Kampf jedenfalls um einiges geschmeidiger und flüssiger. 
- die automatisch zurückschwenkende Kamera in der Maussicht empfinde ich als störend und überflüssig.
- das automatische Laufen richtet sich nicht nach der Kameraperspektive, was dazu führt daß man bei Aktivierung in die falsche Richtung läuft

Positiv:

- Grafik, Sound und Musik gehören auf jeden Fall zum Besten was ich bisher bei einem MMORPG erlebt habe
- die steile Levelkurve (WoW: Level 1-10 in 30 Minuten - Aion: Level 1-10 in 3-4 Stunden)
- UI-Skalierung und sehr stimmiges Interface
- der vielseitigste Charaktereditor den es jemals gab, tolle Animationen
- nettes Crafting-System

Wenn die Community locker und entspannt bleibt, und das Spiel nicht von hirnlosen Zombies überrannt wird, und das PVE im Endgame
nicht allzu kurz kommt, dann steht meinem Spielspaß nichts mehr im Weg.


MfG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (11. September 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Und du bist ein WoW-Schlechtredner.
> selfpwnd.
> Leute wie du sind die ersten die gegen AION nachher wettern. :<


Schon mal daran gedacht, das wir hier im Aionforum sind?
Also Hop Hop , weg mit Dir ins WoWforum.


----------



## Yiraja (11. September 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> Also ich hab die closed beta gespielt und war vor allem vom ersten wirklichen bereich (das lvl 10-20 elyos gebiet) recht e enttäuscht......
> zu erst einmal konnte man nciht wikrlich fliegen , und es gab mehr als wenige unsichtbare wände......und vor allem =(
> die welt ist ncih so schön detailiert wie wow...also wer gerne erkundet , versteckte winkel entdeckt ist , soweit ich das spiel gespielt habe erstmal nciht so gut dran , und die welt ist nicht wirklich offen , viele ladebalken , und die gebiete sind nur durch ports vebunden....
> das ist ein punkt , der mich EXTREMST stört , da ich freie welten (jaja , wie in wow
> ...



hm naja das mit dem fliegen stimmt scho ich hab au gedacht man könnte überall hinfliegen aber naja was solls, aber zu den ladebalken die sin ja wohl mal minimal du bist 10x mal schneller im gebiet gewechselt als in wow eingeloggt oder in ne ini gejoint^^. und die welt ist auf jeden fall meiner meinung nach auf jeden fall sehr schön an zu sehen gefällt mir bisher ganz gut hoffe das die high end gebiete auch was her machen. Interface ist auf jeden fall in ordnung muss nich zwingend umgebaut werden wie in wow, die einzelnen fenster sind frei bewegbar extra skillleisten sind da was brauch man mehr. Alles in Allem wird/ist Aion ein Top MMo und muss sich nicht verstecken^^ jeder der die möglichkeit hat sollte es mal antesten.


----------



## Tally (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ahja und über das Erwachsen musste ich nun wirklich lachen. Wer halbwechs erwachsen ist solte sich nicht in Fantasy Welten umhertummeln und böse Buben verprügeln. Nein geht lieber Geld verdienen und versogt Frau und Kind
> /Ironie off
> ...


Ganz offensichtlich, denn sonst würdest du wohl kaum davon ausgehen, dass sich nur Männer in Fantasywelten rumtreiben. Auch wenn man es kaum glauben mag, manchmal wird eins der halbnackten Mädels in Aion (und anderen Spielen) doch tatsächlich von nem weiblichen Wesen gesteuert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal davon abgesehen würde ich mir wirklich wünschen, dass hier mehr über Aion gesagt würde und nicht ständig andere Spiele hochgelobt bzw.  niedergemacht werden oder über die geistige/sittliche Reife der Spieler/Forumsmitglieder spekuliert wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (11. September 2009)

Charaktere = Top

Welt = so lala

Quests = schlecht

Sound = gut (Musik), nervtötend (Fx)

PvP = k A


Ich denke, Aion wird nicht so übel abstürzen wie AOC oder WAR, aber es wird auch nicht die Nr. 1. Ziemlich sicher nicht.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Tally schrieb:


> Ganz offensichtlich, denn sonst würdest du wohl kaum davon ausgehen, dass sich nur Männer in Fantasywelten rumtreiben. Auch wenn man es kaum glauben mag, manchmal wird eins der halbnackten Mädels in Aion (und anderen Spielen) doch tatsächlich von nem weiblichen Wesen gesteuert!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sag mal, auf was genau bezieht sich eigentlich dein Quote? Hast du überhaupt verstanden was ich geschrieben habe? 
Also irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Stillmittel der Ironie während deiner Schulausbildung ohne Wirkung an dir vorbeigezogen ist. Auch Metaphern scheinen dir nicht geläufig zu sein, ebenso wenig wie Sprichwörter.

Um es nocheinmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Es war ein Flame gegenüber der lächerlichen Behauptung, dass alle Leute die Aion spielen geistig zurückgeblieben und kindisch sind.

Hoffe das Problem ist nun vom Tisch und ihr könnt weiter eure Betaeindrücke schildern.


----------



## Mikehoof (11. September 2009)

Nach dem Patch bin ich nun gestern endlich auch in den Genuß der OB gekommen :-)

Der Chat war wirklich schlimm aber die Beschimpfungen werden sicher weniger werden wenn nur noch Leute Aion spielen die auch dafür bezahlen und aus einem Land kommen. Ich dachte das ist ein Witz mit den Nazi und Krauts Beschimpfungen aber das passiert wirklich :-) Naja die geistigen Ergüsse über die Unterschiede zwischen deutschen und französischen Frauen gebe ich hier mal nicht wieder.

Also ins TS gegangen und aufs Spiel konzentriert. Allgemein hat mir der Abend (3 Stunden) Spaß gebracht.
Es gab gelegentliche "Rücksetzer" beim laufen und 2 mal hatte ich das Problem das ich keine Mobs angreifen konnte bzw. der Schaden Minuten später reinkam. Das kann ich aber verschmerzen denn ich hoffe das dies zum Start nicht mehr auftritt.

+Kampfsystem (bringt wirklich Spaß) 
+ Chargestaltung
+ Fliegen :-) (gestern nicht erreicht aber heute bestimmt kenne das aber aus der CB noch)
+ Das Inventarsystem
+ abgefahrene Gegner (tut gut mal wieder beim Spielen zu schmunzeln)

Mich haben gestern wie schon in der CB die Hasen umgebracht. Immer bei diesen verdammten Lvl 7 Hasen sterbe ich einmal hehe War nach Warhammer schon komisch das einen 2 Hasen fertig machen :-)

+ Schöne Grafik im Allgemeinen
+ Das Interface 
+ Der "Questhelper" 

- Der Chat (nicht das Chatsystem)

Immer dieses vergleichen mit anderen MMOs. Können die Leute nicht einfach das neue auf sich wirken lassen und einfach nur spielen?

- gelegenliche Rücksetzer beim laufen
- evtl. zuwenig Klassen
- evtl. zuwenig Startgebiete (kann ja noch kommen)

Schön wäre halt wenn man auch die Option hätte in einem anderen Gebiet zu leveln.

Ich freue mich sehr auf den 20. denn die CB und auch die OB haben viel Spaß gebracht und mich überzeugt mit Aion anzufangen.

Leider konnte ich bisher kein PVP betreiben und habe keine Berufe erlernt das kommt dann ab dem 20. 
:-)


----------



## Recc (11. September 2009)

also ich muss sagen ich bin bisher zutiefst gelangweilt...

Kann nicht direkt mitm finger drauf zeigen aber irgendwie stellt sich keine motivation ein.

Hatte zwar vor es mir zu Kaufen aber wenn es in den nächsten 3 tagen nicht spannender wird, hat sich das wohl erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wünsche euch trozdem viel spass


----------



## Lari (11. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Immer dieses vergleichen mit anderen MMOs. Können die Leute nicht einfach das neue auf sich wirken lassen und einfach nur spielen?


Wenn man nicht vergleicht, ist der Tata (indisches(?) Billigauto für unter 2000Euro) ein toller Wagen, immerhin fährt er ja.
Es sollten sich mal die Leute an den Kopf fassen, bei denen sofort ein Kippschalter auf "dumm" umschaltet, sobald mit einem anderen MMORPG, vorzugsweise WoW, verglichen wird. Sollte jemandem etwas sogar besser gefallen in dem anderen Spiel als in AION... oha, da hat man ja direkt schon verloren.

Natürlich sollte man sich auf Neues einlassen können, aber ich ziehe nunmal Vergleiche zu anderen MMORPGs, da ich schon viele gespielt habe. Aber erwähnen darf man das hier zum Großteil nicht, da man sofort als verblendeter XY-Spieler betitelt wird.
Was einige nicht sehen:
WoW-Spieler laden sich 9GB Daten runter, um AION anzutesten. Interesse besteht also schonmal. Sei es nun aus Langeweile in WoW oder die Flucht vor den geistigen Leuchten, die den Ruf der Community so beschädigt haben. Wenn man nun hier seine Meinung mit Vergleichen darbringt kriegt man Dinge an den Kopf geworfen... Natürlich nicht von allen, aber irgendwer schaltet eben wieder auf "dumm".

Drum lasst die Vergleiche doch zu. Ich denke man kann selbstständig zwischen ernstgemeinten Posts und Trollen ala "Feature x ist scheisse, y sowieso und bis z hab ich das Alphabet nicht gelernt" unterscheiden.


----------



## Jogi1401 (11. September 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen ich bin bisher zutiefst gelangweilt...
> 
> Kann nicht direkt mitm finger drauf zeigen aber irgendwie stellt sich keine motivation ein.
> 
> ...



das unterschreib ich mal so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bis auf die tatsache das ich schon die 3 tage welche du vor dir hast ich für mich schon hinter mir habe . Preorder schon wieder abbestellt hab . 
Aber nicht nur das man (ich) mich zutiefst gelangweilt fühle , neine es ist auch einfach nicht das gefühl da von wegen hier in dieser welt fühle ich mich wilkommmen etc ...
Die grafik ist so starr , so lieb/-leblos so ...hmmm unoffen .
Nun ja mal abwarten was Allods demnächst zu bieten hat , zZ spiele ich mir einem dermaßen Fun und Spass "Drift City" (nen F2P) das rockt mal richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hostmolch (11. September 2009)

Meine Betaeindrücke:


1. Grafik ganz nett halt quitschbunter Asia Look für Wow/Rom Spieler sicherlich ganz angenehm. Mit Aoc verglichen is die Grafik nicht mehr ganz so zeitgemäß aber das passt alles weil sonst hätten viele Spieler das gleiche Problem wie bei Aoc wo bei Release die Masse keine Rechner hatte um das Spiel spielen zu können.
 Aion zielt ja auf den Casual Gamer Markt von Wow/Rom ab da sollten die Rechneranforderungen nicht zu hoch sein das is mal echt nicht schlecht.

2. Sound kommt ok rüber kann aber auf Dauer eventuell stören mich mit lvl 25 hats noch nicht gestört aber ich hab die Lautstärke schon ganz unten ..

3. Atmosphäre naja werd ich nicht ganz warm hat irgendwie was billiges aber das is Geschmackssache ob sich da wer so richtig reinfühlen kann.

4. Gameplay würd ich als gut bezeichnen bis auf das man nicht das "mit beiden Maustasten laufen und nebenbei schön Richtungswechseln" Feature hat wie in den meisten anderen MMOs.

5. Quests sind normaler Einheitsbrei nichts besonderes gefunden die kleinen Videos sind nett.

6. PvPvE kann ich nix sagen mit lvl 25 nur was man halt so liest.

7. Fehler gibts noch ein paar aber nichts was unerträglich wäre und nicht gefixt werden wird.

Mein Fazit Aion wird nen nettes spiel für zwischendurch auf Rom Niveau eventuell auch nicht weil viele Spieler von den Kosten abgeschreckt werden.


----------



## Tally (11. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> ...
> Aber offenbar haben die Wowler das auf ihren kleinen Ghetto-Servern total verlernt.
> ...



Also so langsam habe ich echt die Nase voll von diesen ewigen Seitenhieben. Das gerade von dir, der du hier im buffed-Forum mal Moderator warst, wenn ich micht nicht sehr irre, finde ich sehr schwach! 
Die Typen, die du hier ansprichst, haben noch nie etwas von Höflichkeit und Rücksichtname gehört, weder in irgendeinem Online-Spiel, noch in einem Forum noch im RL. Guck dich doch mal genau um, wenn du draußen z.B. durch eine Fußgängerzone gehst. Die haben in WoW nix verlernt, was sie vorher mal irgendwann gekonnt hätten!



Tikume schrieb:


> Zum Thema an sich:
> Das Spiel ist ganz nett, bietet jedoch nichts aussergewöhnliches. Von den Quests würde mir gerade keine einfallen die von Schema F abweichen würde. Gerade Gruppen werden bei den Quests stark benachteiligt sobald es keine Killquests sind.
> Auffällig ist dass Aion wenn man parallel z.B. einen FTp Upload laufen hat völlig am Ende ist (kein Bewegen mehr möglich).
> Wer auf die Idee gekommen ist das Spiel nach einem nicht erfolgreichen Login-Versuch direkt zu beenden gehört auch geschlagen.
> ...



Zum Spiel teile ich im Grunde deine Ansicht, es ist nichts wirklich Besonderes, soweit ich das mit meiner gerade mal Level 11 Klerikerin schon beurteilen kann. Aber es macht trotzdemSpaß, ist mal was Anderes nach den vielen Jahren in Azeroth und Co. und ich wäre geneigt, es tatsächlich mal ne Weile zu spielen. 
Dabei hege ich die Hoffnung, dass die Typen, die im Moment den Chat beherrschen, dass Game dann doch nicht zocken, weil es ja was kosten wird und kein free2play-game ist. Oder sich wenigstens so über die Server verteilen, dass sie im Chat nicht mehr die Übermacht haben. Denn es gibt auch nette Leute, die gerade die Beta spielen, ich hatte das Glück, ein paar von denen zu begegnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. September 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> ich werde aion vermutlich wegen dem klassensystem einmal spielen (uhh , undzwar mage , sovel burst habt ihr nichma vonnem arkanmage mit kr und seele der macht  gesehen >;D



Oh ja der dmg output vom sorcerer is wirklich übel^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. September 2009)

hostmolch schrieb:


> 4. Gameplay würd ich als gut bezeichnen bis auf das man nicht das "mit beiden Maustasten laufen und nebenbei schön Richtungswechseln" Feature hat wie in den meisten anderen MMOs.
> 
> Mein Fazit Aion wird nen nettes spiel für zwischendurch auf Rom Niveau eventuell auch nicht weil viele Spieler von den Kosten abgeschreckt werden.



Hmm stell halt mit mausklicks bewegen ein oder mach autowalk mit Num 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besser als RoM find ichs doch allemal... RoM hatte keine schöne grafik und war meiner meinung doch sehr viel schlechter als WoW, Aion etc.


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Wenn man hier über die WoW-Com wettert sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass ein Großteil der Aion-Com aus WoW-Spielern bestehen wird.

Das was ich in den in den paar Tagen betaspielen gesehen habe beweißt meine Behauptung auch in der Praxis. Das Niveau der Coms ist in beiden Spielen auf gleicher "Höhe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (11. September 2009)

> Drum lasst die Vergleiche doch zu. Ich denke man kann selbstständig zwischen ernstgemeinten Posts und Trollen ala "Feature x ist scheisse, y sowieso und bis z hab ich das Alphabet nicht gelernt" unterscheiden



Klar kann man für sich selber auch vergleiche ziehen aber man sollte doch nicht unbedingt den Chat damit zumüllen und somit die Spieler denen es gefällt nerven. Na bei Warhammer war es auch nicht anders und es wird sich bestimmt bald legen.


----------



## Tally (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Sag mal, auf was genau bezieht sich eigentlich dein Quote? Hast du überhaupt verstanden was ich geschrieben habe?
> Also irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Stillmittel der Ironie während deiner Schulausbildung ohne Wirkung an dir vorbeigezogen ist. Auch Metaphern scheinen dir nicht geläufig zu sein, ebenso wenig wie Sprichwörter.
> 
> Um es nocheinmal auf den Punkt zu bringen. Es war ein Flame gegenüber der lächerlichen Behauptung, dass alle Leute die Aion spielen geistig zurückgeblieben und kindisch sind.
> ...


Doch, dass alles ist mir durchaus geläufig. Aber ich habe bei all' dem Müll, den ich - nicht nur in diesem Thread - hier schon gelesen habe, nicht erwartet und bemerkt, dass da jemand schreibt, der diese Stilmittel beherrscht. Sorry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie es scheint, hast du mit dieser Ironie ne empfindliche Stelle von mir getroffen.^^

Zurück zu den Eindrücken:
Fliegen kann mein Char ja nun, aber so richtig prickelnd finde ich das nicht. Die Steuerung ist ... na ja und die Zeit.... ich bin schon 2x wirklich, und mehre Male fast gestorben, weil ich irgendwo notlanden musste, weil ich diesen verflixten Quest-NPC nicht finde, der sich irgendwo in der Höhe zu verstecken scheint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Möglicherweise bin ich einfach zu blöd, um bei der Suche nach NPCs auch noch die 3 Dimension zu berücksichtigen. Aber wenn ich sehe, wieviele andere da oben in der Luft rumirren, bin ich damit wenigstens nicht allein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir bisher sehr gut gefällt, ist das Crafting, auch wenn ich noch nicht so viel gemacht habe, das überlassse ich dann dem "echten" Char nach dem Release. Ich denke schon, dass ich ne Weile Spaß mit Aion haben werde, auch wenn ich nicht besonders scharf auf den PvP-Teil bin. Und mehr als 4 Jahre wie bei "_dem Spiel, dessen Name nicht genannt werden darf_" sollen es eh bei keinem Game mehr werden.


----------



## elisia (11. September 2009)

Ich weis  nicht aber habt ihr euch aus spass mal hingesetzt und gelesen wieviele leute doch wirklich dieses eine wort mit 3 buchstaben benutzen, es ist schon interesant, das fast in jedem post ständig verglichen wird ist schon irre wie ein besagtes spiel das denken sovieler menschen beeinflust und man ständig nur vergleiche aufstellt als müsste alle welt genauso spiele entwickeln wie in XXX. Ich mach mir jetzt mal den spass zu zählen wie oft bis seite 24 besagtes wort drin steht lol.


----------



## Flaschenpost (11. September 2009)

> Mein Fazit Aion wird nen nettes spiel für zwischendurch auf Rom Niveau eventuell auch nicht weil viele Spieler von den Kosten abgeschreckt werden.



Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und nicht jedem kann Aion gefallen aber Aion mit RoM zu vergleichen, ist dann doch etwas zuviel des Guten! Aion ist in allen Belangen auf einem wesentlich höheren Niveau!


----------



## joekay (11. September 2009)

In der Beta fühlt sich dieses Spiel gut an aber ich erlaube mir erst ein Urteil wenn ich in der finalen Version Stufe 50 erreicht und dann etwas vom gepriesenem PVPVE mitbekommen habe. Gut genug für einen Kauf ist es also für mich.



Tally schrieb:


> Fliegen kann mein Char ja nun, aber so richtig prickelnd finde ich das nicht. Die Steuerung ist ... na ja und die Zeit.... ich bin schon 2x wirklich, und mehre Male fast gestorben, weil ich irgendwo notlanden musste, weil ich diesen verflixten Quest-NPC nicht finde, der sich irgendwo in der Höhe zu verstecken scheint.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann zum großen Teil genau so steuern wie in den westlichen mmos, ein Häkchen da, ein Keybinding dort und fertig. Das Steuern in der Luft während eines Kampfes ist gerade für Melees eine Herausforderung und das ist gut so. Außerhalb eines Kampfes kann ich im Flug ohne Einstellungen so steuern wie ich es auch in WoW gemacht habe. (Ich spiele WoW übrigens seit Anfang 2008 nicht mehr)

Es gibt übrigens Hilfen um herauszufinden ob sich der NPC oberhalb oder unterhalb von dir aufhält. Bist du schon einmal auf der Minimap mit dem Mauspfeil über diesen NPC gegangen und hast dir den tooltip angesehen? Wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Mikehoof (11. September 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> In der Beta fühlt sich dieses Spiel gut an aber ich erlaube mir erst ein Urteil wenn ich in der finalen Version Stufe 50 erreicht und dann etwas vom gepriesenem PVPVE mitbekommen habe. Gut genug für einen Kauf ist es also für mich.



So sehe ich es eigentlich auch. Schön auf 50 bringen den Char und dann ist die Zeit für ein wirkliches Fazit.


----------



## Naschy (11. September 2009)

CB gezockt, OB gezockt und es schlußendlich als eine wirklich gute Wahl befunden. Zumal man hier auch noch die Chance hat mal ein grafisch im Asia-Style designtes Spiel in die Finger zu bekommen, welches nicht der Grinder-Marotte oder dem Item-Shop-Wahn unterliegt.
Spielprinzip ist alt bekannt, gewürzt mit ein paar wirklich netten Features und der Hoffnung, dass sich nicht allzu viele "Idioten" hin verirren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cati (11. September 2009)

Vergleich mit WOW hin oder her.....

Ich hab in Aion leider weder die CB noch die OB erleben können, aber ich hab 4 Jahre WOW gespielt und es machte am Ende einfach keinen Spaß mehr, weshalb ich ja auch aufgehört hab.

Ich freu mich wie ein Schnitzel auf Aion, weil ich denke das es einge gute Alternative für kalte Winterabende sein wird.

Und was das Konkurrenz zu WOW angeht, ich glaub nicht das Aion WOW vom Thron stoßen wird, aber eine Konkurrenz zwischen Aion und WOW kann doch beiden Spielen nur zu gute kommen *denk*. Die Entwickler müssen sich ja dann was einfallen lassen um die Spieler zu halten...oder nicht? Von daher fänd ich es gut, wenn eine gesunde produktive Konkurrenz dabei herauskommt.

Vielleicht sehe ich das auch alleine von der Seite aus....


----------



## dd2ren (11. September 2009)

Cati schrieb:


> Und was das Konkurrenz zu WOW angeht, ich glaub nicht das Aion WOW vom Thron stoßen wird,



Ich dachte WoW ist schon vom Thron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir liegt das so in der Mitte und Lotro ist noch davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  iss wohl Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Die RPG Krone wurde wohl hier nach Spieleranzahl vergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elisia (11. September 2009)

So auch wenn es vielleicht keinen interesiert musste ich mir das mal geben und habe alle 25 seiten durchstöbert und musste feststellen das hier wirklich alles mit wow verglichen wird.
Schon verrückt. spasseshalber habe ich dann mal gezählt wie oft besagtes wort verwendet wurde auf diesen 25 seiten.
Immerhin +/- 224 mal  *g*


----------



## OldboyX (11. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Die RPG Krone wurde wohl hier nach Spieleranzahl vergeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ein anderes Kriterium festzulegen ist auch problematisch bei Dingen die für alle zugänglich sind und gleich viel kosten. Klar können in einzelnen Punkten andere Spiele besser sein. Aber insgesamt entscheiden sich die meisten Leute nunmal für WoW.


----------



## Lari (11. September 2009)

Ja, schon verrückt, dass man MMORPGs miteinander vergleicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viele hier haben nunmal mit WoW in die MMORPG Welt gefunden oder es lange gespielt. Natürlich vergleicht man es dann damit.
Solange es in einer sachlichen Ebene abläuft ist es doch in Ordnung.

Beispiel Mob-Tagging System:
Ich finde, dass es in WoW (und vielen anderen MMORPGs) besser gelöst ist. Das Lootrecht und die XP über den meisten Schaden zu verteilen ist antisozial. Es läd gerade dazu ein, einen Mob "zu klauen".


----------



## SARodiRIEL (11. September 2009)

elisia schrieb:


> So auch wenn es vielleicht keinen interesiert musste ich mir das mal geben und habe alle 25 seiten durchstöbert und musste feststellen das hier wirklich alles mit wow verglichen wird.
> Schon verrückt. spasseshalber habe ich dann mal gezählt wie oft besagtes wort verwendet wurde auf diesen 25 seiten.
> Immerhin +/- 224 mal  *g*



Es war bis jetzt immer so wenn ein neues MMORPG rauskommt, das es erstmal mit dem persöhnlichen Favouriten verglichen wird. Ist wohl human nature oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als WoW damals auf den Markt kam hab ich (und meine damalige Gilde) es auch erstmal mit Asherons Call 2 verglichen, schließlich ist es für viele schwierig sich von jahrelang liebgewonnenen Chars zu trennen -bzw. für viele ist es nicht möglich (Zeit/kosten) zwei MMORPGs zeitgleich zu spielen.


----------



## tonygt (11. September 2009)

Naja ging mir aber auch so ich musste bei sehr vielen an meine WoW Zeit denken die zum Glück schon etwas her ist. Mir gings immer so:
"Ahh das ist ja fast wie in WoW nur irgendwie besser"


----------



## Mardoo (11. September 2009)

Ich spiele atm noch die OB, und ich finde es toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Positiv:
- Das Kampfsystem ist relativ schwer. Man kann auch mal gegen einen Mob seines eigenen Levels abkratzen. Einfach Retri-Pala-Rota fahren is nich...
- Crafting System ist sehr langwierig und macht spass.
- Das Leveln dauert relativ lange.
- Gutes Item-Aufstufungs System
- Schöne Kampfanimationen
- Schneller Global CD, man merkt ihn kaum ;P
- Teilweise schöne landschaften
- Man braucht Gruppen für die Mainquest
- Stigma System find ich sehr positiv
- Keine Ruckler (jedenfalls bei mir) Das lowste was ich hatte waren 17 FPS beim Start wo ca. 200 Leute gleichzeitig eingeloggt sind.
- Viele Asiatische und Westliche Features. Z.B Private Store und Auktionshaus (beides vorhanden) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Negativ:

- Kampfmusik Techno sucks.. Allgemein die Musik ist ''scheisse''!!!
- Mobs rufen um Hilfe
- Bandagen heilen zu wenig
- Sterben ist sehr teuer (was als assa sehr oft vorkommt ;P)
- Schon oft durch Fallschaden gestorben weil die Flügel doof CD hatten 0o
- Porten ist teuer
- Als Melee braucht man Shards à la Lineage 2
- Gruppen-unfreundliche Quests wie in WoW
- Mal AFK gehn (in nem Mob Gebiet) is nich, da die Mobs komische Pat-Wege ham und man vielleicht stirbt (Safe-Spots teilweise relativ rar)
- Langweilige Quests à la WoW, aber was willste da schon gross machen...Sammle dies, Töte jenes, bring das da hin...etc.


Aber ich hab das Spiel aber bestimmt nur zu 30% gesehen, ich hab ja nur gelevelt, aber das war ganz okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich freu mich einfach aufs PvP


----------



## SARodiRIEL (11. September 2009)

P.S. viele denken auch wenn sie ihren WoW-Account kündigen werden die Chars sofort instant gelöscht. Das ist natürlich Blödsinn, zumal es nicht in Blizzards wirtschaftlichem Interesse liegt eventuelle Rückkehrer dazu zu zwingen einen neuen Account erstellen zu müssen.


----------



## Tally (11. September 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Man kann zum großen Teil genau so steuern wie in den westlichen mmos, ein Häkchen da, ein Keybinding dort und fertig. Das Steuern in der Luft während eines Kampfes ist gerade für Melees eine Herausforderung und das ist gut so. Außerhalb eines Kampfes kann ich im Flug ohne Einstellungen so steuern wie ich es auch in WoW gemacht habe. (Ich spiele WoW übrigens seit Anfang 2008 nicht mehr)
> 
> Es gibt übrigens Hilfen um herauszufinden ob sich der NPC oberhalb oder unterhalb von dir aufhält. Bist du schon einmal auf der Minimap mit dem Mauspfeil über diesen NPC gegangen und hast dir den tooltip angesehen? Wahrscheinlich nicht.


Also ich von Luftkämpfen bin ich noch weit entfernt, habe ja gerade erst die Flügel bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab das schon kapiert mit der Steuerung, aber im Vergleich zu meiner schnittigen Fluggestalt in "ihr wisst schon welchem Spiel" (siehe meinen Avatar) steuert sich das ungefähr so wie ein Amboss im Vergleich zu einer Schwalbe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich werd mich schon dran gewöhnen irgendwie.

Danke für den Hinweis auf den Tooltip, dass ist tatsächlich eine der netten kleinen Feinheiten von Aion, die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe... wie ne Menge andere vermutlich auch nicht. Aber dafür habe ich ja nach dem Release noch reichlich Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab's nicht so eilig, 50 zu werden, weil mich insbesonderen das PvP in dem Wort PvEPvP nicht die Bohne interessiert.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (11. September 2009)

Also ich finds einfach super.
Das die OB englisch ist kommt bei mir zwar doof da ich nur mittelprächtig gut darin bin aber mann kommt so auch ganz gut durch mit den zich hilfen.
Aber wenns live und deutsch ist lass ich mir wesentlich mehr zeit und les auch mal die Questtexte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grade die Musik ist cool. Vorallen dieser Asmodische rock stiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Negatives giebt es aber auch.
Die sehr kurze Flugzeit ist schon doof. Aber schlimmer ist es das man (zumindest in den ersten beiden gebieten, weiter war ich nicht) kaum bis garnicht fliegen kann.
Und gleiten bringt auch nur beding etwas.

Gut die Comunity ändert sich ja schon etwas bis es live ist.

Was mich aber echt stört ist das mir ständig Questmobs geklaut werden. Anscheinend kriegt der den loot und den mob angerechnet der den meisten schaden gemacht hat. 
Wenn ich also fröhlich mit meinen Krieger auf soein Tierchen rummhacke dann zischt mir ständig irgendein Zauber vorbei, macht ordentlich schaden ein zweiter hinterher und ich steh leer da obwohl ich gekämpft habe. Diese exp verteilung find ich dagegen gut.

In dem Sinne: Nicht perfekt aber verdammt gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Aber was ist schon perfekt)


----------



## Tally (11. September 2009)

Cloudsbrother schrieb:


> Was mich aber echt stört ist das mir ständig Questmobs geklaut werden. Anscheinend kriegt der den loot und den mob angerechnet der den meisten schaden gemacht hat.
> Wenn ich also fröhlich mit meinen Krieger auf soein Tierchen rummhacke dann zischt mir ständig irgendein Zauber vorbei, macht ordentlich schaden ein zweiter hinterher und ich steh leer da obwohl ich gekämpft habe. Diese exp verteilung find ich dagegen gut.
> 
> In dem Sinne: Nicht perfekt aber verdammt gut.
> ...


Jo, stimmt, das stört mich auch. Als Kleriker macht man ja auch nicht gerade Burstschaden und ringt seine Gegner geduldig nieder. Da kommt es nicht gut, wenn ein DDler auch auf denselben Mob haut und sei es auch nur, um zu helfen. So manches Mal hat ein Zauberer drauf geschossen oder ein Gadiator im vorbeirennen drauf geklopft und schon war ich Mob und Loot los. Ganz toll bei Sammel-Quests! 
Ich hoffe das ändern die noch.... obwohl, in einem anderen Spiel hat es ja auch ewig gedauert, bis die das in Griff gekriegt haben und der erste Treffer einem den Mob sicherte.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Ja und was ist daran schlimm?

Normal klauen die Mobs Leute mit Fernkampfinstants reihenweiße, oder mit AoE Effekten, welche vieleicht nur debuffen...kein System ist perfekt, und spiele ja selbst Templer bzw Kantor.


----------



## homann5 (11. September 2009)

Mir hat die OB ganz klar gezeigt, daß Aion nicht der erhoffte WoW-Ablöser für mich wird. Da ich es leider nie in die CB geschafft habe, konnte ich mir vorher nur durch Videos einen Eindruck verschaffen, der mich hoffen ließ, daß es endlich eine Alternative zu WoW gibt. Aber letztendlich schafft NC es genauso wenig wie es Mythic mit WAR oder Turbine mit HdRO geschafft haben. Mich persönlich stören drei Dinge ganz extrem an Aion:

1. Die Grafik; die CB-Videos sahen alle sehr hübsch aus und haben in meinen Augen auch HdRO in den Schatten gestellt. Warum die Grafik in der OB selbst mit allen Details und in Full-HD nicht prickelnd ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Während die Charaktere, NPCs und Mobs alle sehr schön und detailiert sind, ist die Landschaft mit ihren Texturen nur ein ganz schlechter Witz. Sicherlich lebt ein MMO nicht in erster Linie von der Grafik, man kann aber schon erwarten, daß sie in allen Belangen einem fünf Jahre altem Spiel überlegen ist. Und teilweise wirken die Texturen wie in WoW.

2. Quests und Leveling; auch wenn viele das Gegenteil behaupten, ein Großteil des Levelns besteht aus purem Grinden. Wenn ich sechs oder sieben Mal in ein Gebiet muss, um dort die Questreihe abzuarbeiten und ich jedes Mal (!) 30 oder 40 Mobs umhauen muss, um überhaupt nur zum Questziel zu kommen, ist das nichts anderes als grinden. Manche mögen das so, ich halte davon gar nichts, unabhängig davon, ie das Spiel heißt. Der nächste Punkt ist die Levelgeschwindigkeit, die in meinen Augen viel zu stark variiert. Geht es die ersten fünf, sechs Level relativ flott, geht die Kurve danach steil bergauf bis Level 9, wo dann die Klassenquest wartet, die mal eben 73.000 EXP bringt. Danach flacht die Kurve für einige Level dann wieder ab, um später wieder steil anzusteigen. Das wirkt in anderen Spielen deutlich homogener, vor allem kommt dort auch beim Leveln keine Langeweile auf. Ich hatte bei Aion nicht wirklich das Gefühl, daß mir ein Levelup wirklich etwas neues bringt, abgesehen von dem ein oder anderen neuen Zauber.

3. Das Kampfsystem ist nichts anderes als in WoW, HdRO und Co., egal ob man es nun Combosystem oder Rotation nennt. In WoW gibt es für jede Klasse eine mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Rotation, um ein Maximum an Schaden auszuteilen, in Aion ist es halt ein Kombination von verschiedenen Zaubern. Hier hatte ich mir deutlich mehr versprochen.

So bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als auf Star Trek und Star Wars im nächsten Jahr zu warten. Vergleiche mit WoW sind übrigens vollkommen legitim, solange das Spiel die Nr.1 des Genres ist. Ein Kleinwagen egal welcher Marke wird ja auch mit dem Golf verglichen, weil es der meistverkaufte Wagen seiner Klasse ist. Und WoW mag vieles schlecht machen, in Summe ist es aber nach wie vor die ausgewogenste Mischung.


----------



## Tally (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ja und was ist daran schlimm?
> 
> Normal klauen die Mobs Leute mit Fernkampfinstants reihenweiße, oder mit AoE Effekten, welche vieleicht nur debuffen...kein System ist perfekt, und spiele ja selbst Templer bzw Kantor.


Na und, was sagt mir das? Wenns dich nicht stört, na prima. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finds halt nicht prickelnd, wobei mir völlig wurscht ist, ob mir der Mob durch nen Instant Cast, durch AOE-Effekte oder nen Schwertschlag geklaut wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (11. September 2009)

zu beta kan ich eleider net viel sagen hab meine beta key gestern bekommen und pc über nacht laufn lassn um aion zu downlaoden und hab erst so 4 stunden gespielt aber es  hat vieler meiner erwartungen erfüllt das story teling  ist wunderbar das spiel löuft flüssig und laag frei  die kämpfe sind auch sehr hübsch  das einziege was mich bissl gestört hat war die char steuerung die für mich bissl ruklig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Tally schrieb:


> Na und, was sagt mir das? Wenns dich nicht stört, na prima.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eben, es gibt keine bessere Möglichkeit.

Würde Heilung zählen>eine Heilung, alles im Umkreis kommt auf dich zu, keiner bekommt es weg.
Würde Aggro zählen>ein Mob bei 5%, kommt ein Templer>"Provoke">lacht dich aus und lootet.

Zudem gibt es später Raidbosse um die sich mehere Gruppen bekämpfen, dort wird dieses System sowieso benötigt. Es ist also für Aion die beste Lösung.

Und wollt ihr etwas das ein Raidboss zb von einem Ranger kurz angetappt wird und ihr nix mehr machen könnt, außer die andere Gruppe zu ärgern?


----------



## Tally (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Eben, es gibt keine bessere Möglichkeit.
> 
> Würde Heilung zählen>eine Heilung, alles im Umkreis kommt auf dich zu, keiner bekommt es weg.
> Würde Aggro zählen>ein Mob bei 5%, kommt ein Templer>"Provoke">lacht dich aus und lootet.
> ...


Sorry, so weit denke ich mit meinen knapp Level 11 und vielleicht 10-12 Stunden Spiel noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin kein Aion-Veteran wie du anscheinend einer bist, ich spiele es tatsächlich erst seit der OB. Und ich habe hier meinen Eindruck wiedergegeben, der sich aus diesen wenigen Spielstunden ergeben hat, mehr nicht (wozu imho der Threadersteller aufgefordert hat).
Mag sein, dass sich die Feinheiten und Nützlichkeit dieses Verhaltens sich mir noch erschließt, wenn ich Aion mal länger spiele und das Spiel und meine Klasse insgesamt besser kennenlerne und vielleicht über einen ähnlichen Erfahrungsschatz verfüge wie du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Das beste System hatte UO... sobald ein Mob tot am Boden lag konnte _jeder_ ihn looten, ganz gleich ob er mit draufgehauen hat oder nicht. Derjenige mit den schnellsten Fingern bekam das Item... und war nach dem Kampf in der Regel auch als erster tot. Denn danach stürzten sich alle anderen Spieler auf ihn, wenn er nicht schnell genug weg war.

Letztendlich lief es so ab, dass eine große Menge Spieler im Team gegen einen schweren Gegner kämpften, sich gegenseitig heilten, wiederbelebten, kiteten. Sobald er tot war schwenkte alles in ein Massen-PvP um und derjenige, der am Ende überlebte war der glückliche Gewinner.


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Sollch ein System in einem neuem MMORPG und die Foren
werden zu einer Hölle sollch hohe Flamen steigen da auf sobald man es aufruft!


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Sollch ein System in einem neuem MMORPG und die Foren
> werden zu einer Hölle sollch hohe Flamen steigen da auf sobald man es aufruft!



Aber es wäre genial, richtig genial. Das kombiniert mit Gruppen oder Fraktionskampf, minimaler Instanzierung und du hättest wieder ein MMO der alten Schule, mit viel Nerfenkitzel und Adrenalingarantie. Umso mehr man im PvP zu verlieren hat, desto mehr Spaß macht es.

Leider hat sowas kein Erfolg im Mainstream und ein Spiel mit diesem System wäre kein Erfolg. Teenager und Muttis wollen lieber Ponyhöfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Wenn ich sowas will, spiel ich Shooter.


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas will, spiel ich Shooter.



Was hat dieses System mit einem Shooter zu tun?

Dies gab es in Ultima Online, bevor Online Shooter wie Counter Strike, Quake 3 Arena oder Unreal Tournament populär wurden.


----------



## Virthu (11. September 2009)

homann5 schrieb:


> 2. Quests und Leveling; auch wenn viele das Gegenteil behaupten, ein Großteil des Levelns besteht aus purem Grinden. Wenn ich sechs oder sieben Mal in ein Gebiet muss, um dort die Questreihe abzuarbeiten und ich jedes Mal (!) 30 oder 40 Mobs umhauen muss, um überhaupt nur zum Questziel zu kommen, ist das nichts anderes als grinden. Manche mögen das so, ich halte davon gar nichts, unabhängig davon, ie das Spiel heißt.


maßlose übertreibung oder ev dauerhafter schaden durch übermässigen wow konsum, was dann in purer unfähigkeit zum drücken der richtungstasten resultiert. habe das erste gebiet vermutlich schon 10-12 mal durch und nie ist mir etwas in der richtung untergekommen. mittlerweile auch 4 mal über 20 gelevelt und auch da ist es nicht anders. sogar in den elite gebieten kommt man mit etwas geschick an vielen stellen an mobs vorbei.
kann also diese aussage nicht nachvollziehen.



> Der nächste Punkt ist die Levelgeschwindigkeit, die in meinen Augen viel zu stark variiert. Geht es die ersten fünf, sechs Level relativ flott, geht die Kurve danach steil bergauf bis Level 9, wo dann die Klassenquest wartet, die mal eben 73.000 EXP bringt. Danach flacht die Kurve für einige Level dann wieder ab, um später wieder steil anzusteigen. Das wirkt in anderen Spielen deutlich homogener, vor allem kommt dort auch beim Leveln keine Langeweile auf. Ich hatte bei Aion nicht wirklich das Gefühl, daß mir ein Levelup wirklich etwas neues bringt, abgesehen von dem ein oder anderen neuen Zauber.



die klassenquest gibt im übrigen ganzes level und ist der erste meilensteine in der charakterentwicklung. man levelt relativ regelmässig bis zu dem punkt, wo man die elite gebiete in dem 2ten abschnitt besuchen kann. dann geht es relativ schnell zur sache bis level 20-21. ab da wird es wieder etwas zäher. es kommt stark darauf an, ob und wie man die quests löst. langeweile beim leveln... ich habe in wotlk beta von 70 bis 75 gelevelt. in guter ausrüstung, so dass alles sehr flüssig ablief und die elite quests auch alleine schaffbar waren. nach diesen 5 leveln wurde mir beim gedanken an wow körperlich schlecht und so habe ich meinen account dauerhaft zugemacht. das als relation zu anderen spielen.
wobei pve aus meiner sicht selten besonders spannend ist. immerhin gibt aion genug anlass für beide fraktionen gegenseitig ein wenig auf den wecker zu gehen, so dass hin und wieder recht nette kloppereien entstehen, die den levelvorgang ein wenig auflockern.

die level-ups bringen dir neben neuen skills vor allem in den ersten levels neue spieltechniken für jede klasse. wenn du als sorc zu anfang nur stumpf draufbrutzelst und sonst beim resist beine in die hand nehmen muss, kannst du ein paar level später mit simplen blink etwas abstand gewinnen und auf die abklingzeit deiner verlangsamungsskills warten. noch später bastelst du dir eine kombo aus stun - sleep -delayed blast -nuke, um mit etwas unangenehmen fernkämpfern fertig zu werden. 
dazu hat ncsoft aus dem grossartigen versager-machwerk namens Lineage 2 gelernt und alle paar level für die stufen zwischen denen, wo man neue skills bekommt, neue ausrüstungsupgrades bereitgestellt, so dass man neben skills auch eine optiische veränderung seines charakters erfährt.

beim rest stimme ich zu. chargrafik begeistert mich immer noch, die der umgebung umso weniger. vor allem habe ich das gefühl, dass seit meinen ausflügen in die china-beta ein paar unschöne ecken mehr sich in das spiel geschlichen haben. auf der anderen seite ist es im grossen und ganzen ganz gut gemacht und läuft relativ flüssig. hier muss jeder selbst gespielt haben, um sich eine meinung zu bilden. vor allem grafikstil scheint nicht jedermanns sache zu sein(ex-warhammler werden vermutlich ausgiebig jammern).

und generell muss man immer im hinterkopf behalten, dass man bis ca 25 noch im tutorial steckt. wenn man von einem anderen spiel kommt, ist diese umstellung durchaus schwierig, da man bereits mit haufen high-end items belanden ist, der eigene charakter dort ungleich viel komplizierter bzw abwechslungsreicher zu spielen sein könnte und es sonst auch deutlich mehr inhalte nur wegen dem eigenen höheren level vorhanden sind. weder wow, noch warhammer noch eve online bieten da in den ersten 10 tagen(das wäre in etwa zeit bis 25 in aion) viel abwechslungsreichen spielinhalt.

edit:

im übrigen sehe ich das loot-system und mob-claiming von aion sehr kritisch. spätestens wenn eine ausgewogen aufgebaute gruppe einen seltenen raidmob an eine oder mehrere 5 sorc + 1 cleric gruppen verliert, wird es - sehr sehr berechtigterweise - beschwerden geben.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Was hat dieses System mit einem Shooter zu tun?
> Dies gab es in Ultima Online, bevor Online Shooter wie Counter Strike, Quake 3 Arena oder Unreal Tournament populär wurden.



Das System ist Crap, und das Geganke an jedem Mob ist auch beknackt, darum meinte ich, das ich Shooter spiele wenn ich "Adrenalin" möchte (schließlich kommt es auch da darauf an, wer schneller ist, und man ist nirgends sicher). Auf "PK" kann ich verzichten, wer das in einem MMO möchte, kann zb Lineage 2 spielen.

Zudem sind das Melees extrem im Vorteil, weil die stehen immer am Mob, das System hat keinerlei Vorteile.


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das System ist Crap, und das Geganke an jedem Mob ist auch beknackt, darum meinte ich, das ich Shooter spiele wenn ich "Adrenalin" möchte (schließlich kommt es auch da darauf an, wer schneller ist, und man ist nirgends sicher). Auf "PK" kann ich verzichten, wer das in einem MMO möchte, kann zb Lineage 2 spielen.
> 
> Zudem sind das Melees extrem im Vorteil, weil die stehen immer am Mob, das System hat keinerlei Vorteile.



Du stellst gerade deine Aussage als Fakt hin. Vielleicht ist es nicht deine Absicht, aber es kommt so beim Leser an.

Wenn du das System nicht gut findest und darin keine Vorteile siehst... bitteschön. Ich wunder mich nur, warum alle Welt nach Herausforderungen schreit aber sobald der Weg vom Ponyhof in Richtung der härteren Bedingungen geht, gleich der Shooterjoker gezogen wird.

Gehe ich nachts durch den Tiergarten dann bin ich auch nicht sicher. Ja ich weiß, in vielen MMOs warten im Wald Wölfe und Ents auf mich... trotzdem bin ich sicher, denn die Gefahr durch einen NPC zu sterben ist denkbar gering. Ich muss nie Angst haben alleine über die Straße zu gehen, ich bin immer wohl behütet.

Nur weil die Melees in erster Reihe stehen und als erste Looten, ist es noch nicht die Garantier dafür, dass sie den Loot auch behalten. Es sorgt nur dafür, dass sie dementsprechend als erste angegriffen werden.

Der Vorteil dieses Systems? Realistischere Bedingungen, freiere Auslebung meines Charakters und der Umstand, dass man in einer wirklich gefährlichen Welt lebt und nicht in einem Candyland, indem man sich als großer Held fühlt.


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Wie gesagt selbst bei Ultima hat man es eingesehen, dass so ein System
für die breite Masse einfach nur frustrierend ist!

Ich möchte dich hören, wenn dein mühsam erfarmtes eq weg ist, weil sich 
100 Spieler zusammengetan haben und dich umbringen um dein EQ dann ganz einfach ohne Gezanke unter sich aufzuteilen,...

Wenn du wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln willst spiel UO auf nem Free Shard mit alten Regeln!


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln willst spiel UO auf nem Free Shard mit alten Regeln!



Ja es war schon hart, als ich meine erste Valoriteplatte und das Supremely Accurat Katana of Vanquishing an 4 PKs verloren habe. Da ging ich einmal alleine los... war mir eine Lehre. Zumindest hatte ich das Schwert nach fast 3 Wochen PK jagd wiedergefunden. Items hatten aber auch einen ganz anderen Stellenwert. Man brauchte nicht das beste Schwert und die beste Rüstung um im PvP zu gewinnen. Oft zog man in einfacher Rüstung und den besten geschmiedeten Schwert (davon konnte man sich 10 am Tag leisten) los. Die Paradeausrüstung zog man dann für Turniere an.

Das alte UO gibt es nicht mehr. EA hat es kaputt gemacht und auf Freeshards hat die Engine zu viele Bugs (viele "Skills" haben rein garkeine Auswirkungen). Und selbst wenn es noch klassische Server wie früher gäbe, es wäre nicht das Gleiche. Man mag zwar sagen, dass Grafik für ein MMO unwichtig ist, aber alles hat seine Grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Du stellst gerade deine Aussage als Fakt hin. Vielleicht ist es nicht deine Absicht, aber es kommt so beim Leser an.
> Wenn du das System nicht gut findest und darin keine Vorteile siehst... bitteschön. Ich wunder mich nur, warum alle Welt nach Herausforderungen schreit aber sobald der Weg vom Ponyhof in Richtung der härteren Bedingungen geht, gleich der Shooterjoker gezogen wird.
> Gehe ich nachts durch den Tiergarten dann bin ich auch nicht sicher. Ja ich weiß, in vielen MMOs warten im Wald Wölfe und Ents auf mich... trotzdem bin ich sicher, denn die Gefahr durch einen NPC zu sterben ist denkbar gering. Ich muss nie Angst haben alleine über die Straße zu gehen, ich bin immer wohl behütet.
> Nur weil die Melees in erster Reihe stehen und als erste Looten, ist es noch nicht die Garantier dafür, dass sie den Loot auch behalten. Es sorgt nur dafür, dass sie dementsprechend als erste angegriffen werden.
> Der Vorteil dieses Systems? Realistischere Bedingungen, freiere Auslebung meines Charakters und der Umstand, dass man in einer wirklich gefährlichen Welt lebt und nicht in einem Candyland, indem man sich als großer Held fühlt.



Schwierigkeit aufgrund von Taktik, nicht aufgrund assozialen Verhaltens Dropgeiler Idioten.
Und realistisch? 
Wo wohnst du?
Also wenn ich einen Apfel möchte, mir den aber jemand wegnimmt, soll ich die Person einfach um die Ecke bringen?

So ein System bringt nichts, außer Ärger, die einzigen die es freut sind Leute die sowieso gerne ganken, für die gibts Open PvP in fast jedem Spiel. Das Spieler ihre Ausrüstung dropen war schon in Lineage 2 ein Grund warum es niemals nach Europa kam, wenn wir es wirklich realistisch sehen, müsste ein Charakter welcher einmal stirbt gelöscht sein, also kann man es auch gleich lassen. Ich spiele doch nicht 2 Jahre um meine Items an irgendwelche Leute zu verschenken die es gerne haben zahlenmäsig unterlegene anzugreifen. 
Dafür kannst die Leute vergessen, das würde dafür sorgen das es gar kein PvP mehr gibt. Viel Spaß dann im PvE Spiel.


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Schwierigkeit aufgrund von Taktik, nicht aufgrund assozialen Verhaltens Dropgeiler Idioten.
> Und realistisch?
> Wo wohnst du?
> Also wenn ich einen Apfel möchte, mit den aber jemand wegnimmt, soll ich die Person einfach um die Ecke bringen?
> ...



Ich bin in Berlin und in anderen Großstädten der Welt zu Hause. Da kann es dir passieren, dass du wegen einer Kippe oder paar Cent überfallen wirst. Oder du wirst einfach zusammengetreten, weil es dem anderen einen "Kick" verleiht. Mal davon abgesehen, dass Gesetz und Ordnung in einer mittelalterlichen Zeit noch ganz anders funktionierten.

Die Unterstellung ich sei ein "Ganker" weise ich von mir ab. Ich gehörte zur Fraktion der PKK und Factionspielern. Wobei ich hin und wieder auch mal einen roten Namen hatte. Das lag aber eher daran, dass man verbale Idioten in diesem Spiel noch selbst angehen konnte und kein Ticket schreiben mußte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit nach deinem Edit: man merkt, dass du erst seit DAoC oder WoW dabei bist. Denn erst in diesen Spielen erlangte die Ausrüstung einen so hohen Stellenwert, dass man sie über längere Zeiträume hinweg farmen mußte. Die beste Rüstung in UO war in einer Woche zusammengefarmt. Ein Eldergazer (normaler Solomob) droppte 1.000g, ein geschmiedetes Topschwert kostete 200-500g. Eine Valoriterüstung hatte ca. 50% mehr Rüstung als eine aus einfachem Eisen. Diese kostete 40.000, die aus Eisen ca. 1.500.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Die Unterstellung ich sei ein "Ganker" weise ich von mir ab. Ich gehörte zur Fraktion der PKK und Factionspielern. Wobei ich hin und wieder auch mal einen roten Namen hatte. Das lag aber eher daran, dass man verbale Idioten in diesem Spiel noch selbst angehen konnte und kein Ticket schreiben mußte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehe mein Edit oben, so ein System funktioniert nicht mehr, das Spiel würden vieleicht 10000 Spieler spielen, wenn überhaupt. Und PvP gäbe es gar keines mehr, niemand würde sich aus der Stadt raustrauen, außer in großten Gruppen um zu einer Instanz zu kommen.

Und die Gewalt in Großstädten kommt vor, aber nicht in jeder Stunde 50mal oder? Weil so würde es in Aion aussehen, nach jedem Mob hauen sich alle um den Loot. Wenn du so ein System magst, spiel Lineage 2, da hast du es.


----------



## Enrico300 (11. September 2009)

Aion ist ein PvP und PvE Spiel, daher auch Pvpve!!
Oder glaubt ihr die haben die Story bezogenen quests umsonst rein gebracht.


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Siehe mein Edit oben, so ein System funktioniert nicht mehr, das Spiel würden vieleicht 10000 Spieler spielen, wenn überhaupt. Und PvP gäbe es gar keines mehr, niemand würde sich aus der Stadt raustrauen, außer in großten Gruppen um zu einer Instanz zu kommen.
> 
> Und die Gewalt in Großstädten kommt vor, aber nicht in jeder Stunde 50mal oder? Weil so würde es in Aion aussehen, nach jedem Mob hauen sich alle um den Loot. Wenn du so ein System magst, spiel Lineage 2, da hast du es.



Dass sowas heute keinen Anklang mehr beim Mainstream findet, schrieb ich direkt zu Anfang. Damals spielten es jedoch 250.000 Menschen auf dem westlichen Markt und das zu einer Zeit, als MMOs noch unpopulär waren. Da gab es PvP und was für welches... aber weißt du was es nicht gab? Instanzen, denn jeder betrat das gleiche Dungeon, völlig uninstanziert.

Nein in einer Großstadt kommt sowas nicht 50 mal in der Stunde vor, vielleicht 1-2 mal am Tag in Städten wie New York. In UO kam es aber auch nicht 50 mal in der Stunde vor. Weißt du auch warum? Die Leute griffen nicht so schnell an wie du vielleicht denkst. Denn wenn man angreift hat man auch etwas zu verlieren und es völlig unmöglich die Stärke des anderen einzuschätzen. Die "Bounce of red" traten auch nicht so häufig auf wie du dir vorstellen magst, denn es gab immer mehr "blues" die sofort gemeinsam und geballt auf die "reds" einstürmten. Einzelne PKs traf man eh so gut wie nie. Die Angst um sein eigenes "Leben" hat die Leute daran gehindert, ständig alles und jeden anzugreifen. 

Umso einfacher du ein Spiel machst und umso schneller die Erfolge für jeder Mann zugänglich sind, desto erfolgreicher wird es. Das beste Praxisbeispiel ist WoW. Ich glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass der Anspruch in vielerlei Hinsicht zu Classic Zeiten am höchsten war. Seitdem bauen sie damit kontinuierlich ab und machen das Spiel jedem zugänglich. Wenn ich eine "harte" Welt erschaffe, wie die alte von UO, dann wird der Massenmarkt nunmal davon abgeschreckt. Ist so, kann man nicht ändern, muss ich mit leben.
Wenigstens kann man in Aion die gegnerische Fraktion jederzeit angreifen. Ein Trost der mir ausreicht.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Umso einfacher du ein Spiel machst und umso schneller die Erfolge für jeder Mann zugänglich sind, desto erfolgreicher wird es. Das beste Praxisbeispiel ist WoW. Ich glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass der Anspruch in vielerlei Hinsicht zu Classic Zeiten am höchsten war. Seitdem bauen sie damit kontinuierlich ab und machen das Spiel jedem zugänglich. Wenn ich eine "harte" Welt erschaffe, wie die alte von UO, dann wird der Massenmarkt nunmal davon abgeschreckt. Ist so, kann man nicht ändern, muss ich mit leben.



Es soll schwer werden, und nicht jeder soll alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen, aber dies und das PK-System sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge. 

Und der Anspruch in Wow war auch in TBC noch hoch genug, zumindest bis die ganzen Nerf Patches kamen (großteils war er höher als in Classic, da war Raiderfolg fast mit der Zeit zum farmen gleichzusetzten). Und der Lutschking ist der größte Mist den ich bisher in einem MMO gesehen habe.


----------



## Kirath (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es soll schwer werden, und nicht jeder soll alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommen, aber dies und das PK-System sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Dinge.
> 
> Und der Anspruch in Wow war auch in TBC noch hoch genug, zumindest bis die ganzen Nerf Patches kamen (großteils war er höher als in Classic, da war Raiderfolg fast mit der Zeit zum farmen gleichzusetzten). Und der Lutschking ist der größte Mist den ich bisher in einem MMO gesehen habe.




wenn man keine ahnung hat, sollte man vielleicht einfach mal die fresse halten. raids in classic hatten bis auf wenige encounter null anspruch. da konnten bewegungsidioten und daddelamöben mit umverzauberten equip und phantasieskillungen fast alle encounter schaffen (abgesehen von cthun und naxx). 
mit wotlk hat blizzard eine art schwierigkeitsgrad ins spiel eingebaut, wenn du zu dumm oder zu fein bist das umzusetzen oder zu erkennen: dein problem. Aber im 25er Hardmode PDK geht es ordentlich zur sache. Das ist locker wieder auf TBC level. Wenn man dann hier noch irgendwelche Achievements schaffen möchte eher noch höher. Ich spiele selber in mittleren "HighEndBereich" und finde es super, dass nun alle Spieler zugang zu den Encountern haben. So sollte es auch immer sein. Easy to play, hard to master.

zum Topic:

Aion ist ok. Leider nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger. Grafisch ok (optik gut, aber vom desing der welt etwas lieblos teilweise), sound ist geschmackssache. Quest sind mir zu eintönig. Auch wenns vielen nicht passt: Das DK Startgebiet zeigt, wie gut und dynamisch Quests sein können. Finde sowas sollte standard in jedem Spiel sein. Natürlich gibts die Fillerquests immer, geht nicht anders, aber man kann es spannender verpacken.
Was mir am meisten fehlt an AION ist der identifikations faktor. HDRO, Conan, WoW haben alle den Vorteil eine recht umfangreiche Lore hinter dem Spiel zu haben..das fehlt mir hier etwas.

Letztlich ein weiteres, gutes MMO.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Ah, die Wow Fanboys, wie ich sie liebe, immer schön Pseudocontent von faulen Entwicklern verteidigen nicht wahr?

Und das Classic nicht extrem schwer war, von Ende AQ40, BWL oder dem alten Naxx mal abgesehen steht so dort, das meiste war Farmarbeit, vor allem für MC und später Naxx.

Aber gut, mach lieber deine Achievments, und freu dich, dein Geld ist sicher bei Blizzard gut aufgehoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ah, die Wow Fanboys, wie ich sie liebe, immer schön Pseudocontent von faulen Entwicklern verteidigen nicht wahr?
> 
> Und das Classic nicht extrem schwer war, von Ende AQ40, BWL oder dem alten Naxx mal abgesehen steht so dort, das meiste war Farmarbeit, vor allem für MC und später Naxx.
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es, wenn du deine Meinung nicht auf andere überträgst? Für dich ist das Pseudocontent, das ist ok. Aber andere haben halt noch Spaß daran, und wenn es nur um 10 weitere Achievementpunkt geht. Soll jeder glücklich werden.

Hier im AION Forum wird es in Zukunft auch genügend Threads geben, die sich mit dem aktuellen Inhalte beschäftigen. Ich meine, bis vor kurzem konnte man nur einen Beruf auf das Maximallevel bringen. Nun werden es zwei. Wenn AION schon länger hier spielbar wäre, würden sicherlich die ersten anfangen zu heulen. Davon ab, keiner weiß ob NCSoft es nicht irgendwann möglich machen wird, sogar alle Berufe auf das maximale Level zu bringen. MMOs sind Veränderungen unterworfen, auch AION wird in - sagen wir mal - zwei Jahren nicht mehr dasselbe sein wie heute. Auch da wird es Leute geben, die der Zeit nachweinen. Aber auch welche, denen es besser gefällt. So ist das eben.


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Kirath schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat, sollte man vielleicht einfach mal die fresse halten. raids in classic hatten bis auf wenige encounter null anspruch. da konnten bewegungsidioten und daddelamöben mit umverzauberten equip und phantasieskillungen fast alle encounter schaffen (abgesehen von cthun und naxx).
> mit wotlk hat blizzard eine art schwierigkeitsgrad ins spiel eingebaut, wenn du zu dumm oder zu fein bist das umzusetzen oder zu erkennen: dein problem. Aber im 25er Hardmode PDK geht es ordentlich zur sache. Das ist locker wieder auf TBC level. Wenn man dann hier noch irgendwelche Achievements schaffen möchte eher noch höher. Ich spiele selber in mittleren "HighEndBereich" und finde es super, dass nun alle Spieler zugang zu den Encountern haben. So sollte es auch immer sein. Easy to play, hard to master.



Ich will dich nicht als Fanboy bezeichnen, denn so ganz unrecht hast du ja nicht. In WoW habe ich alles gespielt bis Ulduar 25 und fast alle Hardmodes mitgenommen (die Achivments bei Yogg und Aga fehlen). Die Instanzen in TBC waren knackig, das gebe ich zu. Und auch Ulduar mit seinen Hardmodes verlangt einiges ab. Das Problem ist einfach, dass alles im Nachhinein so einfach gemacht wird, dass jeder es schaffen kann. Hinzu werden nachträglich Token-Items eingeführt, die in keinem Verhältnis stehen zu Aufwand und Ertrag. Das gab in Classic nicht. Entweder du hast deine Items über den Raid bekommen oder garnicht.

Meine ganz persönliche Meinung: AQ40 und Naxx40 sind vom Schwierigkeitsgrad bisher unerreicht. Wer natürlich nur in MC sparzieren gegangen ist, hat den Eindruck Classic wäre easy going.


----------



## homann5 (11. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> maßlose übertreibung oder ev dauerhafter schaden durch übermässigen wow konsum, was dann in purer unfähigkeit zum drücken der richtungstasten resultiert. habe das erste gebiet vermutlich schon 10-12 mal durch und nie ist mir etwas in der richtung untergekommen. mittlerweile auch 4 mal über 20 gelevelt und auch da ist es nicht anders. sogar in den elite gebieten kommt man mit etwas geschick an vielen stellen an mobs vorbei.
> kann also diese aussage nicht nachvollziehen.


Naja, im ersten Minengebiet reicht alleiniges Drücken der Richtungstasten nicht wirklich aus, es sei denn, man ist in einem vollen Channel unterwegs. Dann stellt sich aber die Frage, ob die EP am Ende nicht fehlen. Es geht ja aber auch nicht darum, ob man nun wie dumm grinden muss oder nicht, sondern wie es verpackt ist. Und wenn ich fünf oder sechs Mal in die gleiche Ecke muss, stellt sich die Frage, ob es nicht eine Designschwäche ist. Vor allem dann, wenn die Folgequest eigentlich keinen wirklichen Bezug zur vorherigen hat.



> die klassenquest gibt im übrigen ganzes level und ist der erste meilensteine in der charakterentwicklung. man levelt relativ regelmässig bis zu dem punkt, wo man die elite gebiete in dem 2ten abschnitt besuchen kann. dann geht es relativ schnell zur sache bis level 20-21. ab da wird es wieder etwas zäher. es kommt stark darauf an, ob und wie man die quests löst. langeweile beim leveln... ich habe in wotlk beta von 70 bis 75 gelevelt. in guter ausrüstung, so dass alles sehr flüssig ablief und die elite quests auch alleine schaffbar waren. nach diesen 5 leveln wurde mir beim gedanken an wow körperlich schlecht und so habe ich meinen account dauerhaft zugemacht. das als relation zu anderen spielen.


Warum hat man aber für die Klassenquest soviel EP eingeplant? Und eine gleichmäßige Levelkurve wäre halt deutlich angenehmer. WoW, insbesondere WotLK würde ich auch nicht als Maßstab nehmen, daß da vieles flasch gelaufen ist, weiß man.


----------



## redsnapper (11. September 2009)

homann5 schrieb:


> Warum hat man aber für die Klassenquest soviel EP eingeplant? Und eine gleichmäßige Levelkurve wäre halt deutlich angenehmer. WoW, insbesondere WotLK würde ich auch nicht als Maßstab nehmen, daß da vieles flasch gelaufen ist, weiß man.



Die Ascension Quest stellt halt einen besonderen Wendepunkt dar, deshalb erhält man dafür ein Level-Up umsonst. Hat rein gar nichts mit der Levelkurve zu tun.


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Je im ungenerften Sunwell Plateau Progress geschoben?
Naxx40 hatte genauso leichte Bosse die schnell umfielen. Der gesamte Arachnawing, der gesamte Plaguewing wenn man ehrlich ist, auch Razuvious bspw.
Dann kam der berüchtigte Gearcheck Patchwerk bevor letztendlich die WIRKLICH harten Bosse kamen.
Das waren ausnahmslos die letzten, der alte Thaddius, die alten Horsemen, Sapphiron und natürlich Kel'thuzad himself waren absolut harte und brutale Bosse.
AQ40 war es vor allem die optionale Käferfamilie(je nach Reihenfolge), die Meleeschlächterin Huhuran und C'thun die einen Raid vor harte Aufgaben stellen.
Wenn wir uns aber ungenerfte Bosse und Instanzen in TBC anschauen, war das vom Prinzip her neu und auch schwieriger. Selbst Karazhan. Ich wiederhole: Ungenerft. Gruul in seiner 1.0 Version, Lady Vashj, Kael'thas, A'lar 1.0, Hydross in seiner ursprünglichen Fassung.
Auch Archimonde war durchaus für ne Überraschung gut auch wenn man ihn schon lange farmte. Illidari Council war der wohl knackigste Kampf im Black Temple, Illidan war episch und in p2 für Tanks anstrengend aber sonst eher leicht überdurchschnittlich. 
Sunwell war voll von Bossen an denen man Wochen getryt hat bis sie umfielen. Bosse bei denen man wirklich um jedes Prozent gekämpft hat, wo man jedes Mal Taktiken und Raid optimiert und analysiert hat. Dementsprechend war die Begeisterung beim Tod dieser Gegner. Dinge die es in Classic gab, vor allem geschuldet durch das ganze Neu-sein und später durch wahrliche Material- und Raidschlachten und die es in TBC gab.
TBC war großteilig Raiden wie es im Buche steht und die Erleichterung und Freude war nach jedem Boss groß. Natürlich gabs auch Eintagsfliegen wie die ersten 3 in Mt. Hyjal oder Black Temple. Doch die hat man gern genommen, schließlich hatte man sich teils Monate an Kael'thas aufgerieben und war bis dorthin vorgestoßen.
In WotLK gibts das alles nicht mehr, dafür entschädigt mich auch kein Hardmode. Ich hab bei keinem gejubelt, weder 10er noch 25er.

Wer das erwartet wird wahrscheinlich kaum Aion spielen. Das Spiel ist anders aufgebaut und will anders sein. Wenngleich ich mir grenzenlosen Jubel beim erstmaligen Bezwingen der großen Festung im Abyss durchaus vorstellen kann. Geschafft hats ja auch in Asien bisher noch keiner.


----------



## Virthu (11. September 2009)

homann5 schrieb:


> Naja, im ersten Minengebiet reicht alleiniges Drücken der Richtungstasten nicht wirklich aus, es sei denn, man ist in einem vollen Channel unterwegs. Dann stellt sich aber die Frage, ob die EP am Ende nicht fehlen. Es geht ja aber auch nicht darum, ob man nun wie dumm grinden muss oder nicht, sondern wie es verpackt ist. Und wenn ich fünf oder sechs Mal in die gleiche Ecke muss, stellt sich die Frage, ob es nicht eine Designschwäche ist. Vor allem dann, wenn die Folgequest eigentlich keinen wirklichen Bezug zur vorherigen hat.


ich weiss wirklich nicht, was bei dir so falsch läuft, dass du 6 mal in das erste minengebiet rennen musst. genauso wenig wie ich auch weiss, was in den leuten vorgeht, die einen quest npc direkt über dem eigenen kopf(im spiel) nicht finden können. oder im ersten startgebiet bis level 5 grinden mussten. oder mit level 12, 16 oder sonstwann vor level 19 questlöcher haben. ich weiss es nicht und kann dir guten gewissens raten, aion nicht zu spielen, da man bei solchen problemen schon im startgebiet in aion vermutlich nie mehr auf den grünen zweig kommen wird. du bist damit nicht der erste und es gibt offenbar genug andere, denen es wie dir geht. manche arbeiten sogar bei blizzard in der pr abteilung.

edit: und wo ich an wow denke. du als wow spieler(ich habs auch früher gern gespielt, keine angst, ich flame jetzt nicht) kennst doch das prinzip der quest hubs? du kommst in eine ecke, sammelst alle mögliche quests ein, machst am besten ein paar gleich in der nähe, bekommst folgen dazu und arbeitest die liste weiter ab in dem gebiet etwas weiter weg. dabei erfüllst du ganz nebenbei die anderen questaufgaben, so dass du in einem durchgang sagen wir mal 5-6 quests gemacht hast. in aion ist es oftmals sehr ähnlich, bedarf nur einer winzigen planung. genauso sind die quests, die einen wieder in das gebiet zurückschicken. sie sind da, aber niemals wird man in das gleiche gebiet 6 mal hintereinander geschickt. so meine erfahrung zumindest.
wenn man natürlich darauf beharrt, alles einzeln tun zu müssen und sofort jede quest einzeln abzugeben, dann sitzt der design-fehler vor dem rechner und nicht im spiel.


----------



## Æzørt (11. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wenn man hier über die WoW-Com wettert sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass ein Großteil der Aion-Com aus WoW-Spielern bestehen wird.



australien war früher eine häftlings insel die dann kinder bekamen und so weiter trozdem habe ich gegenüber australiern ne andere meinung als gegenüber häftlingen.


----------



## Enyalios (11. September 2009)

Juhuu, endlich wieder Hardcore-WOW-Vergleiche. Wie hatten mir die gefehlt ...


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Lies es halt nicht oder halt die Backen. Ich kann das Gejammere nicht mehr ertragen.
Zur Veranschaulichung wird nun mal bevorzugt verglichen und Vergleiche machen nur dann Sinn, wenn der zu vergleichende Sachverhalt einen bekannten Counterpart besitzt.
WoW ist nunmal der Marktführer, an dem sich neue MMOs messen lassen müssen, wenn sie eine Chance auf dem so dominierten Markt haben wollen.
Es ist nur logisch, wenn genauso Spieler diese Vergleiche anführen. Vergleiche von Klassen sind problematisch und oft falsch aber Spielprinzipien, Mob-Tagging-System oder Komfortfunktionen lassen sich recht gut vergleichen und zeigen so gut die Unterschiede in positiver wie negativer Richtung.
Ich spiele auch schon ne ganze Weile kein WoW mehr, weil mir dies und jenes verloren gegangen ist aber muss ich deswegen solche Hasstiraden schieben, dass schon die bloße Erwähnung der 3 bösen Buchstaben in Flames ausartet?


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du deine Meinung nicht auf andere überträgst? Für dich ist das Pseudocontent, das ist ok. Aber andere haben halt noch Spaß daran, und wenn es nur um 10 weitere Achievementpunkt geht. Soll jeder glücklich werden.
> 
> Hier im AION Forum wird es in Zukunft auch genügend Threads geben, die sich mit dem aktuellen Inhalte beschäftigen. Ich meine, bis vor kurzem konnte man nur einen Beruf auf das Maximallevel bringen. Nun werden es zwei. Wenn AION schon länger hier spielbar wäre, würden sicherlich die ersten anfangen zu heulen. Davon ab, keiner weiß ob NCSoft es nicht irgendwann möglich machen wird, sogar alle Berufe auf das maximale Level zu bringen. MMOs sind Veränderungen unterworfen, auch AION wird in - sagen wir mal - zwei Jahren nicht mehr dasselbe sein wie heute. Auch da wird es Leute geben, die der Zeit nachweinen. Aber auch welche, denen es besser gefällt. So ist das eben.



Wenn ich die Meinung anderer tolerieren soll, dann sollten andere (wie derjenige in meinem Quote auf den der von dir geqoutete Text bezogen war), meine Meinung ebenfalls tolerieren. 
Ich habe im übrigen bis dahin nichts negatives gegen WoW gesagt  (in diesem Thread), aber wenn dann sofort wieder einer dieser tollen Fanboys aus dem Gebüsch hüpft, und mit Fikaliensprache um sich wirft, wird es ja wohl erlaubt sein, auf ähnlichem Nivue zu antworten (normal Argumentation diesbezüglich ist im Normalfall auch nicht möglich) oder?


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Drei böse Buchstaben? Du weist schon wer? Lord Voldemord???

Mist ... das waren jetzt weder drei Buchtsaben noch drei Worte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Groben hast du recht. Man misst immer am Marktführer. Wenn Apple einen neuen Ipod rausbringt dann kann man sich sicher sein, dass die Konkurenz das gleiche tut. Sie kopieren eben diesen und verbessern ihn leicht und dagegen spricht auch nichts.

Ich habe es schon einmal geschrieben. Diese Hexenjagd die momentan in den Foren herrscht ist lächerlich. Wir wissen alle, dass WoW nicht mehr das Gleiche ist was es einst war. Manche mögen die neue Richtung, andere weniger und dabei solte man es belassen. Was für einen Sinn macht es WoW oder umgekehrt Aion schlecht zureden. Aion Flamer bleibt in euren WoW Forum und WoW Flamer bleibt bei Aoc, War, Lotro, Aion und Folgende.


----------



## Oronarc (11. September 2009)

so gut das Spiel ist, so abartig ist das Starten von Aion. Kann doch nicht sein, dass es jeweils Minuten dauert, bis der Anmeldebildschirm kommt. Da muss NCSOFT dringend noch was dran drehen. Und falls es mit GameGuard zusammenhängen sollte, ist dieser Mist gefälligst zu entfernen.


----------



## Virthu (11. September 2009)

ja, gameguard... immerhin wird mir nicht wie in der china version jedesmal unerwartet der audio-treiber gegrillt, wenn aion läuft, so dass nur der neustart des systems hilft...


----------



## Sinji (11. September 2009)

Bei mir dauert das Vordringen bis zum Loginscreen 30-40sec. ca. ... es ist natürlich offensichtlich das NCsoft da irgendwas am Launcher/ Aion tun muss damit die vielen Leute, die Probleme mit dem starten/ laden, in Ruhe spielen können doch es kann auch an der eigenen Hardware/ Software/ Einstellungen liegen.

Was die Sache mit dem GameGuard betrifft bin ich deiner Meinung, sollte unbedingt überarbeitet oder ganz entfernt werden !


----------



## Khayman (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Im Groben hast du recht. Man misst immer am Marktführer. Wenn Apple einen neuen Ipod rausbringt dann kann man sich sicher sein, dass die Konkurenz das gleiche tut. Sie kopieren eben diesen und verbessern ihn leicht und dagegen spricht auch nichts.
> 
> Ich habe es schon einmal geschrieben. Diese Hexenjagd die momentan in den Foren herrscht ist lächerlich. Wir wissen alle, dass WoW nicht mehr das Gleiche ist was es einst war. Manche mögen die neue Richtung, andere weniger und dabei solte man es belassen. Was für einen Sinn macht es WoW oder umgekehrt Aion schlecht zureden. Aion Flamer bleibt in euren WoW Forum und WoW Flamer bleibt bei Aoc, War, Lotro, Aion und Folgende.



Wenn das alle beherzigen würden, wäre hier das angenehmste Forum der Welt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (11. September 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Hier im AION Forum wird es in Zukunft auch genügend Threads geben, die sich mit dem aktuellen Inhalte beschäftigen. Ich meine, bis vor kurzem konnte man nur einen Beruf auf das Maximallevel bringen. Nun werden es zwei. Wenn AION schon länger hier spielbar wäre, würden sicherlich die ersten anfangen zu heulen. Davon ab, keiner weiß ob NCSoft es nicht irgendwann möglich machen wird, sogar alle Berufe auf das maximale Level zu bringen. MMOs sind Veränderungen unterworfen, auch AION wird in - sagen wir mal - zwei Jahren nicht mehr dasselbe sein wie heute. Auch da wird es Leute geben, die der Zeit nachweinen. Aber auch welche, denen es besser gefällt. So ist das eben.



Berufveränderungen = Contentvereinfachung?

Da würd ich mal sagen  Beruvfveränderungen = Contentvereinfacherung
Aber man muss natürlich gleich wieder sein Spiel verteidigen


----------



## Enyalios (11. September 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> so gut das Spiel ist, so abartig ist das Starten von Aion. Kann doch nicht sein, dass es jeweils Minuten dauert, bis der Anmeldebildschirm kommt. Da muss NCSOFT dringend noch was dran drehen. Und falls es mit GameGuard zusammenhängen sollte, ist dieser Mist gefälligst zu entfernen.


Edit: Habs eben überprüft - sind bei mir 55 Sekunden. Finde ich noch im tolerierbarem Rahmen.


----------



## Oronarc (11. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage wie stark dein PC ist. Bei mir dauert es rund 20-30 Sekunden und ich habe keinen High-End PC.
> 
> Diese Zeit ist für mich verschmerzbar.



Mein PC ist aktuell - irgendwas scheint da nicht wirklich zu passen. Keine Ahnung, ob es an Win 7 64-Bit liegt, allerdings ist AION das einzige aktuelle Spiel, bei dem ich vergleichbare Probleme habe. Bin ich dann endlich mal drin, läuft alles einwandfrei ohne Ruckler, aber das Starten dauert echt ewig (keine Festplattenzugriffe in der Zeit)


----------



## Enyalios (11. September 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Mein PC ist aktuell - irgendwas scheint da nicht wirklich zu passen. Keine Ahnung, ob es an Win 7 64-Bit liegt, allerdings ist AION das einzige aktuelle Spiel, bei dem ich vergleichbare Probleme habe. Bin ich dann endlich mal drin, läuft alles einwandfrei ohne Ruckler, aber das Starten dauert echt ewig (keine Festplattenzugriffe in der Zeit)



Habe ebenfalls Win 7 unter 64 bit.


----------



## Oronarc (11. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Habe ebenfalls Win 7 unter 64 bit.



Hm, dann muss ich einfach mal schauen, woran es liegt. (Launcher mit Adminrechten starten macht auf jeden Fall keinen Unterschied aus).


----------



## Akavir (11. September 2009)

Man muss sich halt auch überlegen, dass direkt das ganze Spiel geladen wird und man nach der Charauswahl eigentlich direkt ins Game kommt.

Aber man kann sich halt auch über Kleinigkeiten aufregen Oo


----------



## homann5 (11. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ich weiss wirklich nicht, was bei dir so falsch läuft, dass du 6 mal in das erste minengebiet rennen musst. genauso wenig wie ich auch weiss, was in den leuten vorgeht, die einen quest npc direkt über dem eigenen kopf(im spiel) nicht finden können. oder im ersten startgebiet bis level 5 grinden mussten. oder mit level 12, 16 oder sonstwann vor level 19 questlöcher haben. ich weiss es nicht und kann dir guten gewissens raten, aion nicht zu spielen, da man bei solchen problemen schon im startgebiet in aion vermutlich nie mehr auf den grünen zweig kommen wird. du bist damit nicht der erste und es gibt offenbar genug andere, denen es wie dir geht. manche arbeiten sogar bei blizzard in der pr abteilung.


Keine Angst! Habe ja schon geschrieben, daß das Spiel leider nichts für mich ist. Denn sowohl die Ausrichtung der Klassen als auch Crafting und PvP im Endgame klingen sehr interessant. Nur reicht das für mich halt nicht, um die anderen Schwächen (in meinen Augen) auszugleichen. In das Minengebiet, daß ich meine, muss man wirklich übertrieben oft. erst die kleinen Kobolde töten, dann die Aufseher, nebenbei den Kasten holen. Dann den Kessel finden, dann etwas in den Kessel tun und so weiter. Das ist genauso anspruchsvoll/anspruchslos wie in WoW und Co., das kann man sehen wie man will.



> edit: und wo ich an wow denke. du als wow spieler(ich habs auch früher gern gespielt, keine angst, ich flame jetzt nicht) kennst doch das prinzip der quest hubs? du kommst in eine ecke, sammelst alle mögliche quests ein, machst am besten ein paar gleich in der nähe, bekommst folgen dazu und arbeitest die liste weiter ab in dem gebiet etwas weiter weg. dabei erfüllst du ganz nebenbei die anderen questaufgaben, so dass du in einem durchgang sagen wir mal 5-6 quests gemacht hast. in aion ist es oftmals sehr ähnlich, bedarf nur einer winzigen planung. genauso sind die quests, die einen wieder in das gebiet zurückschicken. sie sind da, aber niemals wird man in das gleiche gebiet 6 mal hintereinander geschickt. so meine erfahrung zumindest.
> wenn man natürlich darauf beharrt, alles einzeln tun zu müssen und sofort jede quest einzeln abzugeben, dann sitzt der design-fehler vor dem rechner und nicht im spiel.


Das Prinzip der Questhubs, wie sie WoW quasi erst richtig mit WotLK eingeführt hat, ist im Prinzip recht gut. Nur habe ich in Aion das Gefühl, daß ich zwischen den einzelnen Hubs wieder ewig hin- und herlaufen soll.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Akavir schrieb:


> Man muss sich halt auch überlegen, dass direkt das ganze Spiel geladen wird und man nach der Charauswahl eigentlich direkt ins Game kommt.
> 
> Aber man kann sich halt auch über Kleinigkeiten aufregen Oo



Dachte ich mir bis vor kurzen auch noch, dann hat mich allerdings ein Legionsmitglied auf einen interessanten Gedanken gebracht. Man stelle sich eine große Schlacht vor oder auch einen Boss in einer Instanz. Auf einmal schmiert dein Client ab. Ab hier zählt dann jede Sekunde und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass so mancher in der Minute Wartezeit seine Tastatur zerhauen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redsnapper (11. September 2009)

homann5 schrieb:


> In das Minengebiet, daß ich meine, muss man wirklich übertrieben oft. erst die kleinen Kobolde töten, dann die Aufseher, nebenbei den Kasten holen. Dann den Kessel finden, dann etwas in den Kessel tun und so weiter.



Ich hab die Quests da auch gemacht (gestern) und musste da genau zwei mal hin...du hast wohl einfach nicht alle Quests direkt angenommen gehabt.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (11. September 2009)

Wenn mans sich geschickt anstellt kriegt man die Mine mit2-3 besuchen fertig, und weite laufwege waren da ja auch nicht, da die questgeber an den beiden eingängen standen.


----------



## Squizzel (11. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Je im ungenerften Sunwell Plateau Progress geschoben?



Ja, wir haben es nicht in 4 Tage geschafft wie zu der Zeit Nihilium, aber in der dritten ID standen wir vor Kil'jaeden (nein, ich gehörte nicht zu In Harmony, wir waren kurz danach durch). Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, beim grade genannten Endboss mußte ich wirklich nachgucken wie er heißt. Bei den Bossen in AQ40 und Naxx40 kenne ich die letzten Bosse mit Vornahmen.
Generell sind die ersten Bosse in Instanzen leichter. Das muss auch so sein, denn irgendwo muss man das Equip her bekommen.

C'Thun war für mich der absolute Albtraum. Er kam taktisch nicht an den Encounter von 4HM ran, trotzdem für mich der härteste Boss vor dem ich je stand.

Ich behaupte nicht, dass die Bosse in BC leicht waren. Aber wenn man die "Elite" der Bosse von BC mit der "Elite" von Classic vergleicht, dann fand ich die in Classic schwerer. Ich empfand jedoch auch FdS auf Progress schwieriger als Tempel und Sunwell zusammen.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Berufveränderungen = Contentvereinfachung?
> 
> Da würd ich mal sagen  Beruvfveränderungen = Contentvereinfacherung
> Aber man muss natürlich gleich wieder sein Spiel verteidigen



Wieso wette ich, dass dieser Kommentar nicht gekommen wäre, hätte ich keine WoW-Signatur?

Und den Sinn hast du auch nicht verstanden. Das Beispiel mit den Berufen soll nur zeigen, dass auch AION denn üblichen Wandlungen im MMO-Sektor unterworfen ist. Änderungen, die nicht jedem gefallen werden. Wenn hier also rumgenöhlt wird, dass das heutige WoW nicht mehr das selbe ist wie früher und man deshalb zu AION greift, sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten dass mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in zwei Jahren AION auch nicht mehr das selbe ist, wie wir es am 20. bekommen.


----------



## Shaft13 (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Hmm ich hatte mein erstes Loch mit Level 30. Später dann mit level 45 und dann mit Level 50. Ab dann habe ich aufgegeben.



Mit 30 hatte ich noch dutzende Quests die ich machen konnte. Gerade in dem Levelbereich hast du ja 3 Zonen mit Quests. Also wenn du da ein Levelloch hattest,dann haste was falsch gemacht.

Auch mit 45 hast du noch viel zu tun gehabt, zumal man ab da auch immer wieder mal Villen machen konnte, die recht flott gingen und gute Exp und Drops gaben.

Mit 45 hattest du Feld der Toten und Reichenviertel,das reichte locker.

Ausserdem sind mittlerweile ja auch 2 Zonen dazugekommen,so das man eigentlich bis 80 auch durchkommen sollte (eventuell die letzten 5 Level nicht), und da AION ja auch schon so lange existiert wie AOC , ist selbst hier AOC meilenweit im Vorteil zu AION.


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Aber es ist ein Unterschied *wie* es sich verändert!

Bei WoW ging die Kurve bei TBC hoch und bei WOTLK wieder runter!

Wenn wir Glück haben geht die Kurve in Aion konstant nach oben,
was ich doch schwer hoffe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: Last jetzt bitte die Finger von Posts die sich nur auf WoW oder AoC beziehen, dass hat hier nichts zu suchen!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (11. September 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wieso wette ich, dass dieser Kommentar nicht gekommen wäre, hätte ich keine WoW-Signatur?



Wär er auch so gekommen, hast ja etwas zu Wow zitiert und dazu dann etwas über aion  geschrieben



Geige schrieb:


> Aber es ist ein Unterschied *wie* es sich verändert!
> 
> Bei WoW ging die Kurve bei TBC hoch und bei WOTLK wieder runter!
> 
> ...



Meinetwegen kann sie auch komstant bleiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Aber es ist ein Unterschied *wie* es sich verändert!
> 
> Bei WoW ging die Kurve bei TBC hoch und bei WOTLK wieder runter!
> 
> ...



DAS weiß nur NCSoft. Realistisch gesehen werden sie das tun, was den größten Umsatz verspricht. Oder eben die verantworltichen Köpfe wechseln, und die Neuen wollen eine andere Richtung des Spiels. 

Aber stimmt schon, WIE es sich verändert, weiß aktuell niemand. Mir ging es auch nur um die Tatsache, das es sich verändern wird.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (11. September 2009)

Dann sind wir jetzt alle froh und können diesen Teil der Diskussion der nichts mit dem Thread zu tun hat abschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (11. September 2009)

Aion braucht mehr rifts!^^


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Ich hätte gern welche nach Elysea, irgendwie werden immer nur wir Asmodier in Morheim besucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zar300 (11. September 2009)

zum topic:

also ich bin bissl enttäuscht, die ersten lvl warn noch lustig wegen den vielen neuen sachen aber danach wurde es langwelig und langwierig.
habe mich mit meinem ranger auf lvl 17 hochgequält und mich hat jeder kleine ansatz an motivation zum leveln verlassen.

mich errinerts i-wie an RoM, viele laufquests und unendlich viele quests zum grinden. Nichts wirklich neues. Musik und Grafik is toll ja, PvP kann ich nich beurteielen da ich noch keins hatte (komisch für nen PvP spiel O.o(ok solls ja auch erst mit lvl25 im abyss geben)), aber jetzt no bis lvl 25 meine nerven strapazieren lohnt sich echt nimma. (mir reichen schon die q´s die man 100x wiederholen kann/muss.. -.-)

allgemein find ich gibts relativ wenige quest´s (ich muss die ganze zeit quest´s für 3 lvl über mir erledigen -> den rest grinden)

also ich bin wie gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht und ich werde es mir zu 100% nicht zulegen, wobei ich schon gern das PvP erlebniss hätte :/

naja soweit alles was mir einfällt, und natürlich meine meinug -> muss nicht eure sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (11. September 2009)

Noch so einer der sich extra hier angemeldet hat um das hier zu schreiben *Respekt*


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Beigetreten: 22.03.2009

Da scheint wer 6 Monate in der Vergangenheit zu leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zar300 (11. September 2009)

wenn man keine ahnung hat...

denn wärst du so schlau und würdest richtig hinguggn dann würdest du sehen das ich schon ne weile länger angemeldet bin aber noch nie was geschrieben habe

tut mir leid das das jetzt das erste mal is wo ich mich animiert gefühlt habe auch ma was zu schreibn
also bitte unterlass solch überflüssigen posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: ja leb ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ka warum ich noch nie was geschrieben hab xD, fands immer so lustig einfach nur die flame´s im den threads zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Zar300 schrieb:


> zum topic:
> 
> also ich bin bissl enttäuscht, die ersten lvl warn noch lustig wegen den vielen neuen sachen aber danach wurde es langwelig und langwierig.
> habe mich mit meinem ranger auf lvl 17 hochgequält und mich hat jeder kleine ansatz an motivation zum leveln verlassen.
> ...



Deine Meinung passt perfekt zu deiner Klasse. Einen Ranger in der OB zu spielen ist sowas wie ein Eigentor. Der Ranger ist am Anfang die härteste und langweiligste Klasse überhaupt. Erst ab Level 20 wird sie spielbar und ab level 25 fängt sie an Spaß zu machen. 
Wenn du nicht komplett die Lust verloren hast probier eine andere Klasse aus. Die spielen sich um einiges besser.

Edit: Tiki, Kyragan im Grunde spricht nichts gegen flames, jedoch solte man wissen wo sie angebracht sind und wo nicht.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (11. September 2009)

Immer diese Besserwisser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zar300 (11. September 2009)

verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hät ich das mal früher gewusst, aber nu hab ich auch garkeine lust mehr drauf.. ^^

naja so kanns laufen.. :/


----------



## Feuerwirbel (11. September 2009)

Zar300 schrieb:


> verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum Glück hab ich in der ob nicht versucht über 15 zu leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ja da warn ranger dabei, da muss man wirklich totkiten


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Ich hab ja eigentlich nicht mit zar300 gesprochen, aber gut dass mich gleich alle missverstehen. :x


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Zar300 schrieb:


> verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jup leider. habe mich auch erst zu spät zu CB Zeiten über den ranger informiert und war total gefrustet. Dann allerdings habe ich die Zähne zusammen gebissen und ihn auf Level 30 gezogen. Wie gesagt ab 20 wird es angenehemer ab 25 fängt der Spaß an. Aber vll. sieht man sich dann noch ein parr Monate und Dutzende posetive Beiträge in Fachzeitschrieften wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich lese es garde. Sorry Kyragan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zar300 (11. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hoff ja im gemeinen auf ein abschluss event (alle lvl 30 und ab na abyss)

das könnte vllt. no was reißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. September 2009)

Ich find den Ranger gar nicht so schlimm, hab in der CB zwar "nur" bis 15 gespielt, aber ich fand das aus der Ferne beharken und dann in den Nahkampf übergehen recht spaßig. Kiten musste ich nur selten. Also der Ranger wird definitiv meine Klasse sein. Und wenn er ab 20 anfängt Spaß zu machen, umso besser...


----------



## AemJaY (11. September 2009)

yepp ranger rockt! Werde den sicherlich auch spielen in der Full!


----------



## OldboyX (11. September 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wieso wette ich, dass dieser Kommentar nicht gekommen wäre, hätte ich keine WoW-Signatur?
> 
> Und den Sinn hast du auch nicht verstanden. Das Beispiel mit den Berufen soll nur zeigen, dass auch AION denn üblichen Wandlungen im MMO-Sektor unterworfen ist. Änderungen, die nicht jedem gefallen werden. Wenn hier also rumgenöhlt wird, dass das heutige WoW nicht mehr das selbe ist wie früher und man deshalb zu AION greift, sollte man im Hinterkopf behalten dass mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in zwei Jahren AION auch nicht mehr das selbe ist, wie wir es am 20. bekommen.



Auch wenn du natürlich Recht hast, so ist doch der Unterschied zwischen "Nostalgie" auf Vanilla WOW und der "Unzufriedenheit mit der WOTLK Philosophie" für mich nicht dasselbe.

Schließlich hat Blizzard wiederholt gesagt, dass sie nicht mehr bereit sind Content wie Sunwell zu entwickeln den dann nur 5% der Leute sehen. Die logische Folge ist, dass jeder Content erstmal allen zugänglich ist auch mit dem ganzen Random raiden usw. und man als Hardcore-Raider einen Großteil seiner Exklusivität einbüßt:

-Itemvorsprung währt viel kürzer als in Vanilla WoW oder TBC, Content wird rasend schnell nachgeschoben und gleichzeitig auch der aktuelle entwertet - Zugang zu high-end Gear über Tokens tut sein Übriges dazu
-Exklusiver Zugang zu speziellen Zonen ist überhaupt nicht mehr gegeben.
-Schwierigkeitsgrad wird großteils nur noch "künstlich" erzeugt über achievements und hardmodes, besonders bei Achievements ist die "Belohnung" oft nur ein  "warmer Händedruck" und auch bei hardmodes ist die Motivation mit Sicherheit nicht dieselbe, wie einen "neuen" Boss zu trien

Ob dies alles gut oder schlecht ist, oder ob die casuals auch Anrecht auf den ganzen Content haben usw. kann man nicht diskutieren. Doch man muss ganz klar zugeben, dass WoW seit WOTLK einen deutlich anderen Weg geht als noch in Classic oder TBC  (haben sie ja auch selbst wiederholt angekündigt usw.) und dieser Weg schmeckt einigen nunmal nicht und ich wage zu behaupten, dass es nicht einzig daran liegt, dass "früher alles besser war" oder eben "nach 4 Jahren einfach mal Schluss ist" sondern es eben explizit diese neue Vision ist, die Blizzard seit WOTLK umsetzt.

Insofern kann dies natürlich bei Aion genauso eintreten. Nur wenn Aion ein paar Jahre und Addons auf dem Buckel hat und nach wie vor dieselbe "Time vs. Risk vs. Reward"-Kurve hat, dann wird man genauso "Nostalgiker" haben und falls Aion jemals seine Ausrichtung im Endgame überdenkt usw. dann kann man auch etwas wie bei "WOTLK" erleben. 

@ Topic

Wollte die OB überspringen aber heute hatte ich nichts zu tun und habe nun doch einen Sorcerer auf 10 gespielt und es macht immer wieder Spaß. 

Bleibt für mich nur ein dunkler Schatten der sich über das Aion Release legen wird und der heißt Gameguard. Es ist absolut unverständlich und wahnsinnig ärgerlich, dass NCSoft nicht Gameguard rausnimmt. Das ist mit Abstand der größte Nerv-Faktor von Aion, dagegen sind alle anderen kleineren Bugs, die es noch geben mag eine Lappalie. Vom Warden in WoW habe ich noch nie etwas gemerkt, er hat mich nie beeinträchtigt und WoW braucht keine Minuten um zu starten wegen einer Anti-Cheat Software.... Als Aktionär, oder Manager, oder CEO oder was auch immer, wird man doch wohl verstehen können, dass man viel mehr Geld mit dem Produkt machen könnte, wenn man Gameguard rausnimmt anstatt Spieler damit zu vergraulen... Es ist ja nicht grundsätzlich so, dass man kein Anti-Cheat-System haben sollte, aber bitte kein so verbuggtes, das so viele Probleme macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Bleibt für mich nur ein dunkler Schatten der sich über das Aion Release legen wird und der heißt Gameguard. Es ist absolut unverständlich und wahnsinnig ärgerlich, dass NCSoft nicht Gameguard rausnimmt. Das ist mit Abstand der größte Nerv-Faktor von Aion, dagegen sind alle anderen kleineren Bugs, die es noch geben mag eine Lappalie. Vom Warden in WoW habe ich noch nie etwas gemerkt, er hat mich nie beeinträchtigt und WoW braucht keine Minuten um zu starten wegen einer Anti-Cheat Software.... Als Aktionär, oder Manager, oder CEO oder was auch immer, wird man doch wohl verstehen können, dass man viel mehr Geld mit dem Produkt machen könnte, wenn man Gameguard rausnimmt anstatt Spieler damit zu vergraulen... Es ist ja nicht grundsätzlich so, dass man kein Anti-Cheat-System haben sollte, aber bitte kein so verbuggtes, das so viele Probleme macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das ärgert mich auch ziemlich. Vorallem sollt Gameguard unter anderem verhindern, dass man z.B. durch eine speziele Tastatur sich einen Vorteil erarbeitet. Blöd nur, dass manche Tastauren funktionieren und manche nicht.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja das ärgert mich auch ziemlich. Vorallem sollt Gameguard unter anderem verhindern, dass man z.B. durch eine speziele Tastatur sich einen Vorteil erarbeitet. Blöd nur, dass manche Tastauren funktionieren und manche nicht.



is eigentlich ne drei klick funktions taste an der maus "erlaubt"?^^


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Ich denke ja! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich denke ja!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erlaubt vll. funktionieren tut sie trotzdem nicht, zumindestens nicht bei allen Mäusen.


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

*Was?*
Das ist mir neu!?
Könnte das jemand ausführen?


----------



## SireS (11. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> is eigentlich ne drei klick funktions taste an der maus "erlaubt"?^^



Chanter SireS meldet: "Keine Probs mit der bewährten mx518 so far trotz alle Knöpfchen belegt!"


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Erlaubt vll. funktionieren tut sie trotzdem nicht, zumindestens nicht bei allen Mäusen.



Meine Deathadder geht nicht. Und das kostet mich mit Alttasten 4 Binds. Das wiederum kotzt mich an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Meine Razor Copperhead tut ihren Dienst perfekt, ebenso meine G15-Tastatur. Glücklicherweise.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Meine Razor Copperhead tut ihren Dienst perfekt, ebenso meine G15-Tastatur. Glücklicherweise.



Was mache ich dann mit meiner G15 nur falsch ... es gibt zwar Möglichkeiten den Gameguqard zu umgehen, aber ich wäre hier gerne auf dem legalen Weg.


----------



## Æzørt (11. September 2009)

ich finde das system das der den mob bekommt der ihm an meisten schaden zu fügt sehr interressant da es ein weiterer aspekt des pvps ist den man nicht direkt erkennt.
2 spieler rennen auf einen mob zu es bekommt der jenige der seine klasse besser spielen kann . das macht es so zu einem duell zwischen den beiden.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich finde das system das der den mob bekommt der ihm an meisten schaden zu fügt sehr interressant da es ein weiterer aspekt des pvps ist den man nicht direkt erkennt.
> 2 spieler rennen auf einen mob zu es bekommt der jenige der seine klasse besser spielen kann . das macht es so zu einem duell zwischen den beiden.



Hmmm not .... wie soll ein Kleriker gegen einen Gladiator anstinkern was den Schaden angeht? Ich sag jetzt nicht, dass es schlecht ist. Es ist nur etwas ungewohnt.


----------



## Cyberratchet (11. September 2009)

Ich muss gestehen das ich aufgrund  vom bösen RL wenig OpenBeta spielen konnte.
Mein Main ist ein Spiritmaster Lvl 13 und ich werde ihn dieses Wochenende wohl auch nicht weiterspielen.
Ich nutze die Zeit um noch 1-2 Klassen (Kantor auf jeden Fall) anzutesten und ganz ehrlich warum sollte ich mir jetzt einen 30er hochspielen, wo bleibt dann das geile Gefühl zum Launch wenn man das 1x in ein neues Gebiet geht etc. Jeder MMORPG Spieler kennt sicher solche Momente und die möchte ich mir noch aufsparen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Also morgen mach ich mir einen Kantor vielleicht geht sich am Sonntag noch eine andere Klasse aus (was den nur xD?).


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Was mache ich dann mit meiner G15 nur falsch ... es gibt zwar Möglichkeiten den Gameguqard zu umgehen, aber ich wäre hier gerne auf dem legalen Weg.


Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass Gameguard die Software erkennt mit deren Hilfe du Makros basteln kannst. Also die Treibersoftware.
Ich meine die nicht installiert zu haben, weil mich das Display beim zocken relativ wenig juckt und alle Tasten auch so funktionieren. Die Makrofunktionen hab ich ehrlich gesagt nie wirklich getestet, weil ich keinen Zweck sah. Vllt. bringts was die Logitech Software zu deaktivieren oder von der Festplatte zu verbannen.


----------



## Zonkey (12. September 2009)

So nach closed sowie noch ein bisschen Open Beta mein (subjektives) Fazit: 

- sehr geile Optik

- langweilige Klassen (mage, priest......gääähn), eigentlich nur eine Rasse (naja Asmodier haben rote Augen...)

- wenig Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten...(ausser Char Erstellung, die ist komplex)

- eher PvP orientiert

- sehr asiatischer Style

Insgesamt einfach zu wenig Innovationen nach meinem Geschmack... hat mich nicht wirklich gepackt same old MMorpg Einheitsbrei, töte 3 Schnecken Quests ohne Ende etc.... 

Werds mir nicht kaufen, wünsche aber allen viel Spass damit.

P.S. GW2 sieht geil aus, mal schaun...


----------



## OldboyX (12. September 2009)

Zonkey schrieb:


> - wenig Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten...(ausser Char Erstellung, die ist komplex)





Die anderen Punkte kann ich nachvollziehen, aber wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Telkir (12. September 2009)

+ interessantes Weltendesign
+ Kampfketten wirken für den Anfang als nettes Feature
+ Ingamevideos
+ Vertonung
+ Gathing gefällt mir besser als in anderen Spielen
+ "Hard to find"-locations für bestimmte Quests
+ längere Kämpfe
+ Cooldowns auf fast allen Fähigkeiten

- uninteressanter Asialook der Charaktere
- Questtracker -> lauf, kleiner Esel, lauf!
- Ereignisgeräusche bei z.B. enue gegend betreten, Questziel erreicht etc. klang für mich irgendiew wie die Pieptöne in einem Raumschiff; ebenso die Schlaggeräusche, das wirkte für mich nicht "fantasy-realistisch"
- zu wenig Skills für den Anfang. Ich mag es zwar, dass man nicht eine Fähigkeit besitzt, die man durchspamt, aber es macht als Nahkämpfer keinen Spaß, wenn man 10 Sekunden Autoattacken ansehen darf
- Community: der Questtracker zeigt einfach alles an, bis auf "hard to find"-locations und selbst im Startgebiet kann man aller 5 Zeilen "Wo find eich den Cube? Wo ist Trutty? Wo ist der Kessel?" lesen, obwohl man sich für die gesamten Quests genau 2x durch die ganze Mine kämpfen muss und mit offenen Augen alle 3 Camps samt Questgegenständen findet.

Fazit: Ich suchte gar kein neues Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für mich zu gibt es zu wenig Neues und ich wurde nicht direkt in die Spielwelt gezogen. Außerdem wünsche ich mir wieder Menschen, die ein Spiel spielen und erkunden wollen und da werd' ich wohl auch bei Aion falsch sein.


----------



## Sounds (12. September 2009)

das mit den Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ab level 20 kannst du Stigmas einsetzten um an weitere Fertigkeiten zukommen, da die Anzahl der Stigmaplätze begrenzt ist, kannst du dadurch doch dein Spielweise individualisieren.

Außerdem hast du die Möglichkeit die Eigenschaften einer Rüstung/Waffe, auf eine andere zuübertragen, wenn die diese vom Aussehen nicht gefällt. 
--> Hoffe das ist so richtig, hab mir das nur beim NPC in der Hauptstadt durchgelesen.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Deine Meinung passt perfekt zu deiner Klasse. Einen Ranger in der OB zu spielen ist sowas wie ein Eigentor. Der Ranger ist am Anfang die härteste und langweiligste Klasse überhaupt. Erst ab Level 20 wird sie spielbar und ab level 25 fängt sie an Spaß zu machen.
> Wenn du nicht komplett die Lust verloren hast probier eine andere Klasse aus. Die spielen sich um einiges besser.
> 
> Edit: Tiki, Kyragan im Grunde spricht nichts gegen flames, jedoch solte man wissen wo sie angebracht sind und wo nicht.



An Langeweile ist ein Warrior mit Sicherheit nicht zu überbieten.
Bis Level 9 im Prinzip ganze 3 Skills. Einer mit 10 sec CD,einer mit 14 sec CD der 3te Folgestyle vom 10sec CD Style. Folglich hat man die meiste Zeit des Kampfes gar keine Möglichkeit noch irgendwas anderes zu machen ausser zuschauen.

Anspruchslos,langweilig ,man halt null zu tun.Die 3 Styles drücken und dann ist eh Autoattackzeit angesagt. 
In der Regel muss man bei gleichleveligen Mos eh nicht die Styles nochmal wiederholen,das bissel Rest HP geht auch mit weiteren Autoattacken weg und noch ein Style benutzen bedeutet, das man beim nächsten Mob CD drauf hat (falls man nicht rastet).

Also Warrior zu spielen ist zum einschlafen und völlig ohne Anspruch.


----------



## redsnapper (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> An langeweile ist ein Warrior mit Sicherheit nicht zu überbieten.
> Bis Level 9 im Prinzip 3 Skills,Einer mit 10 sec CD,einer mit 14 sec CD der 3te Folgestyle vom 10sec CD Style.
> 
> Anspruchslos,langweilig und man halt null zu tun.Die 3 Styles drücken und dann ist eh Autoattack angesagt. In der Regel muss man bei gleichleveligen Mos eh nicht die Styles nochmal machen,das biossel Rest HP geht auch mit weiter Autoattack weg und noche inS tyle benutzt bedeutet, das man beim nächsten Mob CD drauf hat (falls man nicht rastet).
> ...



Also mein 7er Warri benutzt zuerst den Rüstungsdebuff, dann die 2er Kombo und dann die Shield-Stance um Schaden abzufangen.
In anderen MMORPGS hatte ich nach der Spielzeit vielleicht drei Skills, meistens waren davon ein bis zwei total unsinnig.

EDIT:
Mal als Vergleich:
WoW-Krieger: Benutzt extrem lange kaum was anderes als Charge+Heroic Strike
WAR-Blackorc: Der wurde nach einigen (!) Spielstunden relativ komplex, beim effektiven Farmen von Mobs hat man aber eh ned mehr als 4-5 Skills benutzt (AoE Grind).


----------



## Æzørt (12. September 2009)

Zonkey schrieb:


> - langweilige Klassen (mage, priest......gääähn), eigentlich nur eine Rasse (naja Asmodier haben rote Augen...)



was willst du? ist halt so bei mmos mage, piest,warri, hunter usw... vlt heißen die manchmal anders aber im grunde sind diese klassen in jedem spiel vertreten.
und das es nur 2 rassen gibt ist nicht sonderlich schlimm da mann jeden char individuell gestallten kann. außerdem dreht sich ja die geschiche von aion um diese 2 völker und nicht um orcs, elfen und co.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Also mein 7er Warri benutzt zuerst den Rüstungsdebuff, dann die 2er Kombo und dann die Shield-Stance um Schaden abzufangen.
> In anderen MMORPGS hatte ich nach der Spielzeit vielleicht drei Skills, meistens waren davon ein bis zwei total unsinnig.



Jupp, Rüstungsdebuff (14sec CD) ,dann die 2er Kombo. Aber diese Schildstance müsste jedoch ein Level 9 Skill sein (wenn ich mich nicht irre) und geht doch auch nur nach dem 10er CD Style. Oder denke ich da an was anderes??

Fakt ist,man hat keinen Anytimerskill,sondern nur Skills mit langen Timern.

Hat man in späteren Levels viele davon, ist das ganze natürlich nicht mehr so tragisch,weil bei zB 7 Skills mit zb 10 sec Cooldown macht sich der CD weniger bemerkbar, wie wenn man nur 2 hat mit 10 sec CD.

Ich bleibe dabei, kenne kein MMO, wo ein Krieger so anspruchslos und wenig zu tun hat wie in AION bis Level 9.


----------



## Kyragan (12. September 2009)

WoW.
Heroic Strike Spam, bis mit Lvl30 bzw 40 dann MS oder BT kommt. Crazy.


----------



## Gen91 (12. September 2009)

Ich würde einfach mal sagen, dass man bei keine Spiel von Anfang an alles hat.

 MMOs:
  -am Anfang wenigse Skills/Zauber/Fähigkeiten/etc.

 Ballerspiele:
  -am Anfang wenige Waffen

 Kampfspiele:
  -Kombos kommen erst mit der Zeit, bzw. man muss sie üben

 Rennspiele:
  -am Anfang meist langsamere Wagen, die man tunen muss (oder bessere kaufen)


Eigentlich ist es in keinem Spiel so, dass man von Anfang an 100% der Möglichkeiten nutzen kann, wäre ja auch langweilig, da man ja nichts mehr erreichen kann!



Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn manche Spieler zu viel Zeit ihres Lebens schon mit Videospielen verbracht haben und einfach nicht mehr genug bekommen, kann das vielleicht schlecht beurteilen, da ich erst 18 bin, aber es scheint immer häufiger so.


----------



## redsnapper (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Jupp, Rüstungsdebuff (14sec CD) ,dann die 2er Kombo. Aber diese Schildstance müsste jedoch ein Level 9 Skill sein (wenn ich mich nicht irre) und geht doch auch nur nach dem 10er CD Style. Oder denke ich da an was anderes??
> 
> Fakt ist,man hat keinen Anytimerskill,sondern nur Skills mit langen Timern.
> 
> ...



Du meinst den AP/Absorb Spell, den hat man ab 9 noch als Alternative zur anderen zweiten Kombo-Stufe.
Die Shield-Stance erhält man bereits mit Lvl drei glaube ich (+Block, bricht aber ab wenn man einen Skill ausführt).
Bist du ernsthaft der Meinung durchgehend einen Knopf drücken ist anspruchsvoller und spannender als alle 8s-10s vier verschiedene Knöpfe zu drücken? 
Vermittelt ehrlich gesagt den Eindurck eines Buttonsmashers ersten Grades.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Du meinst den AP/Absorb Spell, den hat man ab 9 noch als Alternative zur anderen zweiten Kombo-Stufe.
> Die Shield-Stance erhält man bereits mit Lvl drei glaube ich (+Block, bricht aber ab wenn man einen Skill ausführt).
> Bist du ernsthaft der Meinung durchgehend einen Knopf drücken ist anspruchsvoller und spannender als alle 8s-10s vier verschiedene Knöpfe zu drücken?
> Vermittelt ehrlich gesagt den Eindurck eines Buttonsmashers ersten Grades.



Nein, aber ich kann was machen wenn ich es will.
Bei AIOn mache ich was und habe erstmal Wartezeit,wegen CD. Ich kann nicht bei Bedarf zB Heroic Strike benutzen, ich bin zur untätigkeit verdammt,bis die CDs ausgelaufen sind.

Und ich behaupte ja auch nicht,das man in anderen Spielen dutzende Skills hat und alle auch gleichberechtigt verwendet. Aber man hat die Auswahl und kann jederzeit was machen.

Bei AIOn kannst du ,selbst wenn du es willst,nicht viel machen weil alle Skills CD haben.

Für mich war AION das bisher Anspruchslostese MMO im Lowlevelbereich.

Damit behaupte ich aber nicht,das alle anderen Spiele Meganspruchsvoll sind.


----------



## Virthu (12. September 2009)

ja, beschweren wir uns doch mal darüber, dass man unter level 10 nicht genug skills hat. weil man ach so sehr im spiel fortgeschritten ist und schon seine eigentliche klasse spielt. weil man extrem lange bis level 10 braucht. und erzählen wir, dass man in anderen spielen bis level 30 definitiv mehr als heroic strike + wirbelwind nutzen kann. sicher doch.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Für mich war AION das bisher Anspruchslostese MMO im Lowlevelbereich.
> 
> Damit behaupte ich aber nicht,das alle anderen Spiele Meganspruchsvoll sind.



Von der gegnerstärke her, eher eines der schwersten... in anderen games konntest du bereits 2-3 mobs gleichzeitig ohne große probleme im low lvl bereich vernichten


----------



## Sinji (12. September 2009)

lol, sich mit lvl 10 über wenig skills/ induvidualisierungsmöglichkeiten zu beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute lvl 10 ist nicht maxlvl. und auf dem wird man irgendwann die meiste Zeit zocken ergo kommts drauf an was mit lvl 50 los ist, das kann zwar in der OB nicht antesten aber einen leichten Eindruck bekommen wenn man nahe lvl 20+ ist


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ja, beschweren wir uns doch mal darüber, dass man unter level 10 nicht genug skills hat. weil man ach so sehr im spiel fortgeschritten ist und schon seine eigentliche klasse spielt. weil man extrem lange bis level 10 braucht. und erzählen wir, dass man in anderen spielen bis level 30 definitiv mehr als heroic strike + wirbelwind nutzen kann. sicher doch.



Ich beschwere mich nicht darüber. Ich sage nur,das die ersten 10 Levels mit dem Warrior für mich stinklangweilig waren,man so wenig zu tun hatte wie kaum in einem anderen MMO. Die Motivation da weiter zu spielen war bei mir sehr gering.

Und hier werden teiwleise so anspruchsvolle und spannende Kämpfe gelobt. Eventuell sollte man das Level dazusagen, ich wäre bei den Kämpfen bis 10 jedenfalls immer beinahe eingeschlafen.

Das war bei DAOC,HDRO,AOC,Vanguard, WAR und auch L2 irgendwie spassiger.


----------



## Zonkey (12. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> das mit den Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ab level 20 kannst du Stigmas einsetzten um an weitere Fertigkeiten zukommen, da die Anzahl der Stigmaplätze begrenzt ist, kannst du dadurch doch dein Spielweise individualisieren.



Ja das mit den Stigmas ist sicher ganz nett, ich habs nicht wirklich ausführlich getestet muss ich zugeben... Es ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu wenig, ich mein in WoW kann man seinen Charakter in 3 komplett verschiedene Richtungen skillen, in GW kann man aus tausenden Skills von 2 Klassen sein individuelles Build basteln. Jo und in Aion.... 5 Stigmas. 



Æzørt schrieb:


> was willst du? ist halt so bei mmos mage, piest,warri, hunter usw...



Wer sagt das es so sein muss? Naja vielleicht bin ich ein Träumer, aber ich wünschte man könnte mal von dieser konservativen Klassenaufteilung wegkommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will das Spiel ja nicht schlecht machen, es sieht extrem geil aus wenn man alle Details auf max hat und spielt sich auch ganz nett... ist nur nix für mich...


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Von der gegnerstärke her, eher eines der schwersten... in anderen games konntest du bereits 2-3 mobs gleichzeitig ohne große probleme im low lvl bereich vernichten



Im Lowlevelbereich sind bei vielen Spielen 2 Mobs schon tötlich bei gleichen Level oder man war kurz vor dem sterben.

Also mir fällt jetzt kein Spiel ein,wo man im Lowlevelbereich als Nicht heiler locker 2 Mobs gleichzeitig weghaute. Wobei das auch bei AION nicht so gravierend problematisch ist.

Wobei das AION ,L2 System auch speziell (vielleicht Asientypisch,ka) ist.

Bei diesen Spielen bleibt die MOB Exp immer gleich (solange bis die Mobs wohl grau sind), dafür steigt die benötigte Exp bis nächstes Level stark an. In Westlichen Spielen sinkt die Exp ,die man für einen Mob bekommt die unterhalb des eigenen Levels ist.

Das führt dazu, das es um ein vielfaches effektiver ist viele Mobs unter einem Level zu haben,weil Level in solchen Spielen fast alles ist.

in Westlichen Spielen macht ein Mob 2 Level unter einem etwas weniger Schaden als auf gleichen level, man trifft es etwas besser und man macht etwas mehr Schaden, in L2 und wohl auch AIOn ist es so, das 2 Level unter einem die Mobs an einem kaum noch Schaden machen,sie ganz easy weggehaune werden und wahrscheinlich doppelt so schnell wie ein Mob vom gleichen Level, wo man in Westlichen Spielen vielleicht 20% schneller den Mob weghaut.

Ist weder besser noch schlechter, ist einfach ein anderes System.


----------



## pbast6 (12. September 2009)

Nun,
ich hab nicht umsonst im Abyss mit Levlen 25 Level 28-29 Mobs umgehaut wen es effizienter ist Mobs unter deinem Levle zu kloppen. Natürlich werden die Mobs unter deinem Level leichter, geben aber in Aion auch wenigere XP!

Zu den Klassen...
Gladiator... kenn ich net aus WoW,HdRO oder War;Sourcerer.... kenn ich ebenfalls net;Klericer,Kanter,Templer und Beschwörer ebenfalls net. Nur weil jetzt der Sourcerer sehr viel direcktschaden macht ist er nicht gleich ein Mage wie in WoW. Der Magier, Späher, Krieger und Priester sind halt die Grundklasse mehr net.

Zu den ersten 10 Level:
Ich unterstell jetzt net das du ein WoW Kiddy bist der sofort nen Gratis Epischen Krieger mit allen Skills willst baer stell dir mal vor Aion wär dein erstes MMO? Sofort 20 Skills würden warscheinlich auch dich überfordern. Und ich hab alle 4 Klassen angespielt und fand den Kreiger sehr Dynamisch.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Sinji schrieb:


> lol, sich mit lvl 10 über wenig skills/ induvidualisierungsmöglichkeiten zu beschweren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast mit Sicherheit nahe Level 20 absolut null Plan wie das SPiel sich mit Maxlevel spielt.

Da werden hier noch der größteteil der AION Fans sich umschauen,das ihre Betaeindrücke bis Level 20 eben nur bis Level 20 Eindrücke sind und es später ganz anders aussieht,aussehen kann.
Bei kaum einen MMO kann man bei 40% des Maxlevels sagen,wie sich das Spiel längere Zeit bei maxlevel spielt.

Zumal bei AIOn noch der Punkt dazu kommt, das ab 35 massistes Grinden dazukommt. So werden viele gar nicht erst Maxlevel erreichen.

Meine Eindrücke bis 10 sagen logischerweise nichts über das Endspiel aus. Level 20 aber genausowenig. Logischerweise kann man bis Level 20 mehr generelles übers Spiel sagen,aber wenn man
sich bis Level 10 schon langweillt, dann ist das nicht wirklich Optimal. (in dem fall für mich,denn andere haben beim Warrior ja spannende und anspruchsvolle Kämpfe wohl gefunden schon ab Level 1 ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sinji (12. September 2009)

Es geht nicht darum das man mit lvl 20 mehr übers Endgame sagen als mit lvl 10 bloss mit lvl 20 kann man eher erahnen in welche Richtung es geht ( Man hat mehr Skills, andere Gebiete, andere Items bekommen, die ersten pvp Erfahrungen gemacht etc.)


----------



## Virthu (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Das war bei [...] auch L2 irgendwie spassiger.


das ist höchte trollqualität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erst über wenige skills herziehen und dann lineage 2 als spassiger bezeichnen, wo es dort erst mit 40 so etwas wie "skillvielfalt" vielleicht(aber nur vielleicht) sich einstellen würde.

generell ist deine masche sehr amüsant. zunächst behaupten, man hätte mit level 10 natürlich nicht viel gesehen(das spiel ist aber dennoch überall voll langweilig usw), aber dann erzählen wollen, wie es mit 35 läuft.

woher kommt eigentlich diese extrem negative einstellung zu aion? hast aktien von goa/blizzard gekauft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Sinji schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum das man mit lvl 20 mehr übers Endgame sagen als mit lvl 10 bloss mit lvl 20 kann man eher erahnen in welche Richtung es geht ( Man hat mehr Skills, andere Gebiete, andere Items bekommen, die ersten pvp Erfahrungen gemacht etc.)



Da hast du 100%tig Recht.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> das ist höchte trollqualität
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bei L2 kann ich mich nicht an diese langen CDs direkt zum Start des Spiels erinnern. Kann mich nicht dran erinnern,das man bis Level 10 quasi nur CD abhängig war von den Skills. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch, habe es nur 3 Monate gespielt, als es in den USA startete.

Generell habe ich L2 mit Sicherheit nicht als Spassiger bezeichnet, das hast du dir wohl reininterpretiert.

Wie es mit Level 35 läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen, auch da hast du wohl wieder eigene Sachen reininterpretiert. Was ich gesagt habe ist nur,das man ab 35 wohl extrem grinden muss. Dies habe ich mit einem Link zu der Quest Exp Total Exp aufgezeigt.Ob die 100%tig stimmt kann ich nicht sagen. Nur durchgehend bis Maxlevel durch Quests kommen wie es in WOW,HDRO,WAR und mittlerweile auch in AOC der Fall ist, kann man bei AIOn wohl völlig abhaken.


----------



## pbast6 (12. September 2009)

wieso ?


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> wieso ?



Falls sich deine ausführliche und präzise Frage auf meinen letzten Satz bezieht, dann deswegen:

http://members.iinet.net.au/~latkovicm/AionQuestXP.jpg


----------



## redsnapper (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Falls sich deine ausführliche und präzise Frage auf meinen letzten Satz bezieht, dann deswegen:
> 
> http://members.iinet.net.au/~latkovicm/AionQuestXP.jpg



Was bedeutet dieses Bild eigentlich?
Ich verstehe nicht was "Quest-XP" sein soll.


----------



## Virthu (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Bei L2 kann ich mich nicht an diese langen CDs direkt zum Start des Spiels erinnern. Kann mich nicht dran erinnern,das man bis Level 10 quasi nur CD abhängig war von den Skills. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch, habe es nur 3 Monate gespielt, als es in den USA startete.



du kannst dich an die skills schlecht erinnern, weil es zu wenige gab, um irgendeine nennenswerte abwechslung ins spiel zu bringen und sie obendrein so viel mana gezogen haben, dass man hauptsächlich mit autoattack auf die mobs einprügelte. ganz zu schweigen von lustigen assasin skills, die im solo pve zu 50% nicht getroffen haben.




> Wie es mit Level 35 läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen, auch da hast du wohl wieder eigene Sachen reininterpretiert. Was ich gesagt habe ist nur,das man ab 35 wohl extrem grinden muss. Dies habe ich mit einem Link zu der Quest Exp Total Exp aufgezeigt.Ob die 100%tig stimmt kann ich nicht sagen. Nur durchgehend bis Maxlevel durch Quests kommen wie es in WOW,HDRO,WAR und mittlerweile auch in AOC der Fall ist, kann man bei AIOn wohl völlig abhaken.


ich habe es vollkommen richtig interpretiert. du weisst selber nicht, wie es mit 35+ spielbar ist und stellst wildeste vermutungen an. die tabelle habe ich auch gesehen und weiss, dass sie noch aus v1.0 stammt. da sind tatsächlich nur die quest xp aufgelistet, wobei ich behauptungen gelesen habe, dass dort die instanzen quests nicht gezählt wurden. was man vollkommen ausser acht lässt, sind die mob xp, die man nebenbei bekommt - und davon reichlich, da vor allem elite mobs sehr ordentliche xp, kinah und drops bereithalten. das gleiche gilt für die instanzen. seit 1.5 wurden ja angeblich xp belohnungen für quests etwas angehoben, so dass es mittlerweile etwas flüssiger laufen sollte. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass einige zusätzliche quests seit 1.0 dazu kamen und auch die pve gebiete(wie theobomos) anscheinend etwas weiter ausgebaut wurden.

es hat schon seinen grund, warum aion trotz damals großsprurigen ankündigung eines weltweit simultanen releases eben nicht mit 1.0 im westen rausgekommen ist. es wäre nämlich ein riesenflop geworden.


----------



## robsenq (12. September 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Erster Gedanke beim Flug: Scheiss Steuerung.



Jaja, neben rechts, links, vorne, hinten geht es jetzt auch noch nach oben und unten... da kann man schonmal überfordert sein *...*

positiv: Grafik, Charakterdesign, Emotes, anspruchsvolles Kampfsystem (skill von nöten), fliegen (wenn auch niur kurz), cutscenes und missionsquest (gute alte GW Zeiten), schönes und detailiertes rüssi und waffen design.
negativ: teils sehr grobe Texturen, Chars sind nichtschwimmer, begrenzung der gebiete (keine direkt offene Welt)

Aion ist schon seit cb vorbestellt und das wird auch so bleiben.
Ich hab meine meiste Erfahrung in der cb gesammelt, darum spiele ich OB nicht oft, aber bisher kam es bei mir zu keinerlei Verbindungsproblemen.


----------



## Enesty (12. September 2009)

Fazit für mich: wird nicht gekauft

Das Spiel hat für mich einen klaren Totschlagfaktor, und das sind die Quests. Die sind teilweise so einfallslos, dass es fast nach copy+paste riecht.

Beispiel: im startgebiet der Elyos soll ich im Minengebiet Mobs töten, Eisen sammeln und ein schwein suchen.
was mach ich im nächsten großen gebiet? richtig, in der mine mobs töten, Silber(!) sammeln und...jaaa ein schwein suchen.

ich habe keine, nicht eine einfallsreiche quest gesehen...selbst wow hatte hier und da mal ein paar wirklich geile quests (vor allem bei wotlk), und dass das spiel nicht die krone der quest-schöpfung ist, ist ja bekannt. Positivstes Beispiel ist hier wohl Herr der Ringe Online.

das nächste ist für mich die schon angeprochene skill-armut. Ich will nicht zu beginn alle skills haben, aber wenigstens einen neuen skill pro level (und selbst wenn es nur was passives oder ein neuer skill-rang ist) sollte doch drin sein. So schau ich mit meinem lvl 13 kleriker auf meine skilllise: oh, mit lvl 16 bekomm ich dann mal was neues, klasse! Das war z.b. bei Herr der Ringe Online wesentlich besser gelöst.

Die schlauchartige spielwelt stört mich auch, vor allem im startgebiet geht für mich hier viel atmospähre flöten. es wird mit sicherheit im weiteren verlauf des spiels besser, aber das gefühl einer freien, offenen welt hatte ich nie.
Ob die 5(?) Stigmaplätze genügend Charakterindividualisierung bieten wage ich auch zu bezweifeln, aber darüber konnte ich mir kein bild machen. 

Zu den positiven Dingen: Super Optik, teilweise klasse animationen, schöne musik, fliegen macht spaß und das system mit den Skillchains verspricht auch eine menge.  

Leider muss ich beim spielen immer wieder feststellen, dass die Motivation fehlt weiterzumachen. Die welt zieht mich nicht genug rein, die story ist mir völlig egal. den hype um das spiel kann ich nach meinen Betaeindrücken ganz und gar nicht nachvollziehen. Allen viel spaß, die es spielen werden, für mich ists nix. Ich warte auf The Old Republic und Guild Wars 2...die spiele machen bis jetzt zumindest den Eindruck mal ein bisschen frischen Wind ins Genre zu bringen.


----------



## Gen91 (12. September 2009)

Enesty schrieb:


> Fazit für mich: wird nicht gekauft
> 
> ... (und selbst wenn es nur was passives oder ein neuer skill-rang ist) ...



Man bekommt bei jeden lvl up einen neuen Skillrang für alle seine Skills!


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ich habe es vollkommen richtig interpretiert. du weisst selber nicht, wie es mit 35+ spielbar ist und stellst wildeste vermutungen an. die tabelle habe ich auch gesehen und weiss, dass sie noch aus v1.0 stammt. da sind tatsächlich nur die quest xp aufgelistet, wobei ich behauptungen gelesen habe, dass dort die instanzen quests nicht gezählt wurden. was man vollkommen ausser acht lässt, sind die mob xp, die man nebenbei bekommt - und davon reichlich, da vor allem elite mobs sehr ordentliche xp, kinah und drops bereithalten. das gleiche gilt für die instanzen. seit 1.5 wurden ja angeblich xp belohnungen für quests etwas angehoben, so dass es mittlerweile etwas flüssiger laufen sollte. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass einige zusätzliche quests seit 1.0 dazu kamen und auch die pve gebiete(wie theobomos) anscheinend etwas weiter ausgebaut wurden.
> 
> es hat schon seinen grund, warum aion trotz damals großsprurigen ankündigung eines weltweit simultanen releases eben nicht mit 1.0 im westen rausgekommen ist. es wäre nämlich ein riesenflop geworden.



Nö,die Tabelle ist mindestens aus 1.2, als die Quest XP verdoppelt wurde.

Es hat schon seine Gründe,warum Levelfirmen bei AION 26 Tage kalkulieren um von 1-50 zu leveln.


----------



## Enyalios (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Generell habe ich L2 mit Sicherheit nicht als Spassiger bezeichnet, das hast du dir wohl reininterpretiert.
> 
> Wie es mit Level 35 läuft kann ich dir nicht sagen, auch da hast du wohl wieder eigene Sachen reininterpretiert. Was ich gesagt habe ist nur,das man ab 35 wohl extrem grinden muss.





Shaft13 schrieb:


> Zumal bei AIOn noch der Punkt dazu kommt, das ab 35 massistes Grinden dazukommt. So werden viele gar nicht erst Maxlevel erreichen.



Immer diese Falschinterpretationen. Hölle, oder ?

Achja, ........


----------



## Squizzel (12. September 2009)

Enesty schrieb:


> das nächste ist für mich die schon angeprochene skill-armut. Ich will nicht zu beginn alle skills haben, aber wenigstens einen neuen skill pro level (und selbst wenn es nur was passives oder ein neuer skill-rang ist) sollte doch drin sein. So schau ich mit meinem lvl 13 kleriker auf meine skilllise: oh, mit lvl 16 bekomm ich dann mal was neues, klasse! Das war z.b. bei Herr der Ringe Online wesentlich besser gelöst.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ob die 5(?) Stigmaplätze genügend Charakterindividualisierung bieten wage ich auch zu bezweifeln, aber darüber konnte ich mir kein bild machen.



Bei jedem level up werden die Ränge sämtlicher Fähigkeiten automatisch hochgesetzt. Wenn du die Liste der Fähigkeiten mit denen anderer Spiele vergleichst, so spielt Aion ganz vorne mit. Dass subjektiv ein anderer Eindruck entsteht, kann ich jedoch verstehen.

Man hat 5 normale und 3 erweiterte Plätze. In Lotro hat man genauso 8 Plätze zu verteilen. In WoW gibt es wirklich viele Fülltalente. Glaub mir, auch da nehmen sich die Spiele nichts.

Was die Quests betrifft: stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krossfire (12. September 2009)

Enesty schrieb:


> Fazit für mich: wird nicht gekauft
> 
> das nächste ist für mich die schon angeprochene skill-armut. Ich will nicht zu beginn alle skills haben, aber wenigstens einen neuen skill pro level (und selbst wenn es nur was passives oder ein neuer skill-rang ist) sollte doch drin sein. So schau ich mit meinem lvl 13 kleriker auf meine skilllise: oh, mit lvl 16 bekomm ich dann mal was neues, klasse! Das war z.b. bei Herr der Ringe Online wesentlich besser gelöst.



GZ zum outen als noob.

Du hast dich nicht mal Ansatzweiße mit Aion beschäftigt. Sondern dum auf der Wiese Mobs gekloppt.

Zu der Aussage oben von dir  EPICS FAILED!!

Achja geh wieder schnell zu deinem xxx Ruf farmen..........mit denen 2 Tasten Chars....... ROFL

Ich würde einen IQ Test hier einführen zum posten im Forum damit solche Leute wie du erst gar net rein kommen..... labbern was daher ohne auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung bzw. Wissen über das was sie da lallen


----------



## Squizzel (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Nö,die Tabelle ist mindestens aus 1.2, als die Quest XP verdoppelt wurde.
> 
> Es hat schon seine Gründe,warum Levelfirmen bei AION 26 Tage kalkulieren um von 1-50 zu leveln.



Levelfirmen grinden in jedem Spiel. Egal ob WoW oder Aion, man levelt schneller durch grinden als durch questen und das machen sie auch, da Spielvergnügen im Hintergrund steht.


----------



## Gwesine (12. September 2009)

Ich weis echt nicht wieso hier alle rum meckern dass es zu einfach/langweilig wäre ....

Ihr geht ins Kino, schaut euch die Vorschau an und verlast dann das Kino weil der Film scheiße ist ?!? Nein ? Wieso macht ihr das ganze dann bei Aion ? Spielt mal auf Level 16 hoch, da kommen euch die skills nur so um die Ohren geflogen und dann is ende mit "Ich warte 10 sekunden bis ich wieder was drücken darf" .... Oder liegt es daran dass man hier nicht, wie in anderen Spielen dieser Art, sein Keyboard umdreht, mit dem Hammer drauf kanllt und der Mob einfach umkippt, man lootet und dann 20 Epics hat ?!? 
Kommt mir so vor ....

Also, erstmal spielen, dann motzen -.-

Und AioN ist für MICH eines dieser Spiele auf die ich schon lange gewartet habe. Inovativ, erfrischend, anderst


Grüße


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Was bedeutet dieses Bild eigentlich?
> Ich verstehe nicht was "Quest-XP" sein soll.



Quest XP ist einfach die XP,die du durch erfüllte Quests bekommst in dem Level.

Auf Stufe 44 brauchst du zB 70 Millionen Exp um auf Level 45 zu kommen. Durch Quests abgeben bekommst du 4 Millionen Exp. Sprich,du musst Mobs für 66 Mio Exp grinden.

Allerdings bekommst du bei KillQuests natürlich für diese gekillten Mobs auch Exp. So das das natürlich etwas verfälscht wird,da man aber für Sammel und Finden Quests keine Exp fürs killen bekommt (man killt ja nichts), bezweifle ich ,das man da auch nur 6 zusätzliche Mio an Exp bekommt.


----------



## Enyalios (12. September 2009)

Naja, WoW z.b. hat 71 Talentpunkte zu vergeben aber am ende kommen auch nur 2,3 Skillungen raus - realistisch betrachtet. Für das auge mehr, natürlich, aber rein auf Fakten bezogen sieht die Welt leider anders aus.

Weiters verstehe ich hier nicht wirklich warum sich Leute beschweren das man mit LvL 9 nicht soviele Talente hat wie in anderen Spielen auf max.Level. Bitte hier mal etwas realistisch betrachten das Ganze.

Ich weiss das ich mit Stufe 10 mehr Talente benutzt habe im Kampf als in einem anderen MMO auf Maximalstufe während einer gesamten Instanz.


----------



## redsnapper (12. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Naja, WoW z.b. hat 71 Talentpunkte zu vergeben aber am ende kommen auch nur 2,3 Skillungen raus - realistisch betrachtet. Für das auge mehr, natürlich, aber rein auf Fakten bezogen sieht die Welt leider anders aus.
> 
> Weiters verstehe ich hier nicht wirklich warum sich Leute beschweren das man mit LvL 9 nicht soviele Talente hat wie in anderen Spielen auf max.Level. Bitte hier mal etwas realistisch betrachten das Ganze.
> 
> Ich weiss das ich mit Stufe 10 mehr Talente benutzt habe im Kampf als in einem anderen MMO auf Maximalstufe während einer gesamten Instanz.



Das heißt von 35 auf 36 kriege ich mehr XP durch Quests als ich insgesamt brauche?
Wirft kein gutes Bild auf den Graphen, abgesehen davon wissen wir auch nichts über den Spieler (vielleicht ein Powerlevler der möglichst XP-Effizient spielt und deshalb zT leiber grindet?).


----------



## Squizzel (12. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich weiss das ich mit Stufe 10 mehr Talente benutzt habe im Kampf als in einem anderen MMO auf Maximalstufe während einer gesamten Instanz.



Ganz so übertreiben würde ich nicht... aber als Templer nutze ich

Rüstungsbrecher
Kräftiger Schlag
Harter Schlag
Schildhaltung
Rächender Zusammenstoß

Mit meinem Wächter in Lotro oder Krieger in WoW lief es einfacher auf Stufe 10 ^^


----------



## Jelly (12. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Das heißt von 35 auf 36 kriege ich mehr XP durch Quests als ich insgesamt brauche?
> Wirft kein gutes Bild auf den Graphen, abgesehen davon wissen wir auch nichts über den Spieler (vielleicht ein Powerlevler der möglichst XP-Effizient spielt und deshalb zT leiber grindet?).



Wie bereits erwähnt ist das aus ner alten Version, mittlerweile gibts sowohl mehr Quests als auch teilweise mehr EP Pro quest noch dazu fehlen wie bereits erwähnt die EP der Mob Kills für Killquests Quests da selbige Mobs natürlich auch gegrindet werden müssen nur halt für die Quest

BTw mit meinem SM benutze ich bei jedem Mob 9-10 Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Gwesine schrieb:


> Ich weis echt nicht wieso hier alle rum meckern dass es zu einfach/langweilig wäre ....
> 
> Ihr geht ins Kino, schaut euch die Vorschau an und verlast dann das Kino weil der Film scheiße ist ?!? Nein ? Wieso macht ihr das ganze dann bei Aion ? Spielt mal auf Level 16 hoch, da kommen euch die skills nur so um die Ohren geflogen und dann is ende mit "Ich warte 10 sekunden bis ich wieder was drücken darf" .... Oder liegt es daran dass man hier nicht, wie in anderen Spielen dieser Art, sein Keyboard umdreht, mit dem Hammer drauf kanllt und der Mob einfach umkippt, man lootet und dann 20 Epics hat ?!?
> Kommt mir so vor ....
> ...



Tja, so hoch kam ich leider nicht,weil es mich so gelangweilt hat. Das ist doch das Problem.

Oder gehst du in einen Film,wenn dich die Vorschau absolut gelangweilt hat.

Und ich rede hier auch nur von mir. Wem die ersten 10 Level super gefallen. Bitte sehr, ich quäle mich aber nicht auf Level 20,um ab da vielleicht Spass zu haben. Ein MMO mus smir gleich gefallen und nicht erst ab einem bestimmten Level. Es sei denn ich bekomme direkt die Möglichkeit bei diesem Level zu starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also akzeptiert halt, das manche nicht eure Himmel hoch jauchzend Begeisterung teilen.


----------



## Enyalios (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Also akzeptiert halt, das manche nicht eure Himmel hoch jauchzend Begeisterung teilen.



Ich glaube den Leuten ging es überhaupt nicht darum ob dir persönlich AION gefällt oder nicht, denn deinen Geschmack wird dir sicher jeder zustehen.

Es ging ihnen darum das du wohl Angaben machtest die so nicht stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß in dem SPiel deiner Wahl.


----------



## Diomor (12. September 2009)

also vorweg, prinzipiell bin ich eigentlich kein beta spieler war somit die erste beta die ich gespielt habe.

aber ich finde das spiel einfach hammer, ich habe zwar jetzt nicht so viel davon gesehen habe nur bis Lv 10 gezockt (ich will mir einfach mehr für den Start aufheben =P), aber das WAS ich gesehen habe finde ich echt grandios.

Questtexte kann ich leider nicht beurteilen ich habe sie mir sowie die Videos für den deutschen Start aufgehoben, was ich aber sehr toll finde, ist die Locate Funktion sowie die Markierungsfunktion die man dann im Chat oder Whipser oder so senden kann! einfach Klasse.

Den Sound finde ich ebenfalls echt super gut, so kleine Details finde ich besonders toll, z.B wie ich heute im Asmodier Startgebiet auf diese eine Schubkarre gehüpft bin ein Geräusch kam das echt seeeehr real klang.
Ebenfalls die Kampfmusik finde ich sehr stimmig und macht echt Laune, nur ging sie mir bei den Asmodiern leider auf die Nerven, vll. war es Pech aber es startete immer die gleiche Melodie immer von vorne nach bei jedem beginnenden Kampf.

Die Community in der Beta ... nja .. es stimmt es waren VIELE flames über Deutsche punkto Nazi Regime usw zu lesen, aber auch die Franzosen haben was abbekommen.

Die Startgebiete finde ich echt super gelogen, man wird offen empfangen es wirkt nicht wirklich so als wäre es so ein abgeschottetes Gebiet oder so.

Den Kampf an sich, finde ich klasse, vll. zu Beginn etwas    langatmig aber das wird sich bestimmt legen wegen Auswahl der Spells, Chains und und und. Apropo: Die Chain Fuznktion um somit Kombis zu bilden finde ich wirklich gut. Das bringt neuen Schwung in den Kampf und im PvP sicher interessant. Luftkampf habe ich leider keinen bestritten *traurig*

Das Interface finde ich echt super gut gelöst, es sieht sehr schön aus, und das man zwischen bislang 2 skins wählen kann fand ich auch klasse, vll. kommen ja noch mehrere hinzu wer weiss.

Grafik, ganz klar, hammer, die Wettereffekte (z.B das sich der Elyos ein Blatt über den Kopf bei Regen hält finde ich echt eine liebe Idee =), bei den Asmodiern habe ich leider noch keinen Regen gesehen ^^).

Das Gebiet der Asmodier finde ich  sehr sehr gut gelungen, es wirkt zwar düster,aber nicht so gruftmäßig, die Farben passen echt gut und man fühlt sich nicht wie in einem schwarzen Loch oder so ähnlich. 
Das Elyos Gebiet finde ich schon fast ein wenig zu hell ^^ aber trotzdem gefällt es mir richtig gut.

Das Monsterdesign gefällt mir echt lustig, bin gespannt wie die deutschen Monsternamen sein werden. 

Über das Abyss sowie jeglichen PvP Aspekt kann ich leider überhaupt nichts sagen.




Das wars mal von mir ;D

Lg Dio


----------



## Diomor (12. September 2009)

Gwesine schrieb:


> Ich weis echt nicht wieso hier alle rum meckern dass es zu einfach/langweilig wäre ....
> 
> Ihr geht ins Kino, schaut euch die Vorschau an und verlast dann das Kino weil der Film scheiße ist ?!? Nein ? Wieso macht ihr das ganze dann bei Aion ? Spielt mal auf Level 16 hoch, da kommen euch die skills nur so um die Ohren geflogen und dann is ende mit "Ich warte 10 sekunden bis ich wieder was drücken darf" .... Oder liegt es daran dass man hier nicht, wie in anderen Spielen dieser Art, sein Keyboard umdreht, mit dem Hammer drauf kanllt und der Mob einfach umkippt, man lootet und dann 20 Epics hat ?!?
> Kommt mir so vor ....
> ...




Jops, ich muss sagen ich finde es sehr sehr gut das AION >meiner< Meinung nach nicht zu einfach ist, ich finde die Kämpfe sehr sehr spannend und man muss gut wählen, als ich den Priester spielte hatte ich anfangs schon meine Probleme zeitweise. 
Sich was erarbeiten bzw. zu erspielen ist viel viel besser als so wie Gwes es schon sagte einfach alles fast in den Ar*** geschoben zu bekommen =P

meine meinung und punkt aus ende XD


----------



## Diclonii (12. September 2009)

achja, der ewig lebende zwist mit den franzosen, das kommt davon wenn man franzosen und deutsche auf einem server los lässt.
einfach ignorieren und so, was geschehen ist, ist halt geschehen, unsere generation kann halt nix. aber nazi und gewisse andere begriffe wie zb aus der religion ( ich sag ja mal nur Jude ) werden heutzutage dazu benutzt um andere leute zu beleidigen, egal obs sies sind oder net. =/ die gesellschaft verblödet halt immer mehr, irgendwann stehen wir wieder am anfang und bekriegen uns mit steinen und keulen. 

Bezüglich UI, NCSoft hat gesagt das se aufjedenfall noch ADDONs anbieten die es ermöglichen sein UI zu gestalten und mehere Templates zu erstellen, halt wie bei HdRO.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Tja, so hoch kam ich leider nicht,weil es mich so gelangweilt hat. Das ist doch das Problem.
> 
> Oder gehst du in einen Film,wenn dich die Vorschau absolut gelangweilt hat.
> 
> ...



Die ersten 10 lvls gefiehlen mir noch nie, noch nichtmal in WoW.
Das richtige Gameplay geht eben erst ab ~20 ab^^


----------



## pbast6 (12. September 2009)

Zum Graphen:
Ich kann mit recht hoher warscheinlichkeit sagen das es Version 1.0 ist da man dort nur bis 45 Spielen konnte und die Level im Graph auch nur bis 45 gehen.
Stimmt doch, oder!
War bei Release von WoW auch net anders. Ich durfte bis vor der veränderung der Levlekurve auch Regelmäßig Grinden obwohl ich regemäßig das Gebiet gewechslt habe.


----------



## AUTStevie (12. September 2009)

Also meine ersten Eindrücke von Aion sind, dass in Aion die Kämpfe sehr interessant gestaltet sind manchmal klappt der mob auf 2 schläge um manchmal brauchst um einiges länger. Ich hab jetzt noch nicht auf 10 gespielt daher kann ich zum fliegen nicht viel sagen. Die Kombos sind ganz cool, aber was mich abhält Aion dauerhaft zu spielen ist die Grafik da hab ich lieber mein schönes düsteres WAR^^.

Ein Topspiel aber nicht mein Spiel.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Im Lowlevelbereich sind bei vielen Spielen 2 Mobs schon tötlich bei gleichen Level oder man war kurz vor dem sterben.
> 
> Also mir fällt jetzt kein Spiel ein,wo man im Lowlevelbereich als Nicht heiler locker 2 Mobs gleichzeitig weghaute. Wobei das auch bei AION nicht so gravierend problematisch ist.



Naja, früher vll nicht, aber heut zu tage fiehle mir da spontan wow als krieger ein... 2-3 mobs warn da auf lvl ~9 schon drinnen, mit nem heiltrank...
Jedenfalls wollt ich auch darauf hinaus, dass das game nicht wirklich leicht ist... was mir auch sehr gut gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Naja, WoW z.b. hat 71 Talentpunkte zu vergeben aber am ende kommen auch nur 2,3 Skillungen raus - realistisch betrachtet. Für das auge mehr, natürlich, aber rein auf Fakten bezogen sieht die Welt leider anders aus.
> 
> Weiters verstehe ich hier nicht wirklich warum sich Leute beschweren das man mit LvL 9 nicht soviele Talente hat wie in anderen Spielen auf max.Level. Bitte hier mal etwas realistisch betrachten das Ganze.
> 
> Ich weiss das ich mit Stufe 10 mehr Talente benutzt habe im Kampf als in einem anderen MMO auf Maximalstufe während einer gesamten Instanz.



Wer hat sich denn beschwert ,mit Level 9 nicht soviele Talente zu habenw ie in anderen Spielen mit Maxlevel?? Mit Sicherheit keiner,weil das auch völliger Schwachsinn wäre.

Das du viele Talente benutzt hast ,liegt logischerweise auch daran,das du die meisten Skills pro Kampf eh nur 1 mal einsetzen konntest,weil sie dann auf CD waren.

Und das ist mit Sicherheit kein Pro Argument wie toll doch AION ist,weil man soviele Skills benutzen muss. Gibt in anderen Spielen allen Schadenskills 30 sec timer und schon werden plötzlich 4 mal mehr Skills benutzt als vorher. Zwangsweise.

Bei WAR dem Slayer habe ich auf 10 13 Skills,mit denen ich Schaden machen kann.Alle benutzt man da nicht,da gewisse ja auch Situationsbezogen sind oder AOE sind,aber ich habe eine vielfach größere Auswahl als bei AION bis Level 10.Darunter einige,die ich jede Sekunde benutzen könnte, bis mein "Mana" (Aktionspunktein WAR) alle ist.

Ich kann viel mehr machen und werde jedes Level belohnt mit einer neuen Fähigkeit.

Würde auch wetten,das man bei AIOn nur mit Autoattack deutlich erfolgreicher die Mobs umhaut ,als bei WAR die Mobs nur mit Autoattack auf Level 10.

Wie gesagt,wer Spass an AIOn hat,dem sei das gegönnt. Mich hat das Spiel leider gelangweilt.

Und weil der Thread nunmal heisst: "Wie gut gefällt euch AION", schreibe ich das.

Sorry, das der TE wohl vergessen hat reinzuschreiben,das nur positive Jubelarien erwünscht sind.


----------



## Enesty (12. September 2009)

Krossfire schrieb:


> GZ zum outen als noob.
> 
> Du hast dich nicht mal Ansatzweiße mit Aion beschäftigt. Sondern dum auf der Wiese Mobs gekloppt.
> 
> ...



wow, du beleidigst mich aufs übelste und schreibst nicht mal, warum ich so "epic faild" habe...danke dafür
vllt bin ich ein noob, aber ich habe anstand...oder kannst du nicht einfach andere meinungen akzeptieren? ich spiele das spiel einfach so, wie ich es für richtig halte, das waren meine eindrücke und das war meine persönliche meinung...ich sagte in keiner silbe "aion ist scheiße" oder etwas ähnliches, ich hab nur geschrieben was mich stört. Fühlst du dich in deiner persönlichen ehre gekränkt, wenn jemand "dein" spiel nicht mag? Warum kannst du mir nicht einfach erklären, wie es richtig "wäre"? Stattdessen packst du deine klichees und beleidigungen aus...(seit wann farmt man bei hdro eigentlich ruf und hat 2-Tasten chars? *kopfkratz*)

IQ-Tests...das wäre wirklich ne idee...

@Levelränge: stimmt, da habt ihr recht, die levelränge werden automatisch hochgesetzt. Trotzdem wäre es schön gewesen, wenn man noch ein paar skills mehr hätte.


----------



## Diclonii (12. September 2009)

> Würde auch wetten,das man bei AIOn nur mit Autoattack deutlich erfolgreicher die Mobs umhaut ,als bei WAR die Mobs nur mit Autoattack auf Level 10.



Nope so isses net, mit autohit würdest ab den ersten +4 Mobs sterben, vllt würde man als Gladi/Templer/Klerik/Kantor 1nen schaffen, aber sonst geht man defenitiv drauf solang man nich bissl movement drauf hat oder seine skills nutzt oder halt inner grp zockt.


----------



## Virthu (12. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Zum Graphen:
> Ich kann mit recht hoher warscheinlichkeit sagen das es Version 1.0 ist da man dort nur bis 45 Spielen konnte und die Level im Graph auch nur bis 45 gehen.
> Stimmt doch, oder!
> War bei Release von WoW auch net anders. Ich durfte bis vor der veränderung der Levlekurve auch Regelmäßig Grinden obwohl ich regemäßig das Gebiet gewechslt habe.


die instanzen gaben da gut xp. wer die ausgelassen oder selten gemacht hat und nur solo leveln wollte, musste halt etwas herumgrinden oder quests mit laaaaangen laufwegen machen bzw erst niedrigleveligen vorquests in gebieten anderer rassen erledigen.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Diclonii schrieb:


> Nope so isses net, mit autohit würdest ab den ersten +4 Mobs sterben, vllt würde man als Gladi/Templer/Klerik/Kantor 1nen schaffen, aber sonst geht man defenitiv drauf solang man nich bissl movement drauf hat oder seine skills nutzt oder halt inner grp zockt.



Meine ja auch gleiches Level.


----------



## Virthu (12. September 2009)

im übrigen, ich habe eben in meinen alten wow screenies gewühlt und siehe da, eins vom level 8 krieger entdeckt. man schaue sich die wahnsinnige skillvielfalt an!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das sind ja offensichtlich deutlich mehr, als die 5, die ein aion krieger auf stufe 7 bekommt und 6 auf stufe 9! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und man hat natürlich unbegrenzt wut, um ALLES nutzen zu können. nein, nicht nur 1 skill, alle auf einmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> im übrigen, ich habe eben in meinen alten wow screenies gewühlt und siehe da, eins vom level 8 krieger entdeckt. man schaue sich die wahnsinnige skillvielfalt an!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn du alle Skills zählst,also auch passive,komme ich bei WOW auf 14 Skills mit Level 10, darunter aber auch 2 ,die auf Stufe 2 geuppt werden.

Geht angeblich bei AION automatisch (nichts davon am Schaden gemerkt,sorry),aber bei WOW kann man sich auf eine verbesserte Version eines Skills freuen,weil man sieht, aja,nächstes Level kommt Stufe 2 oder so.


----------



## Geige (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Oder gehst du in einen Film,wenn dich die Vorschau absolut gelangweilt hat.
> 
> Und ich rede hier auch nur von mir. Wem die ersten 10 Level super gefallen. Bitte sehr, ich quäle mich aber nicht auf Level 20,um ab da vielleicht Spass zu haben. Ein MMO mus smir gleich gefallen und nicht erst ab einem bestimmten Level. Es sei denn ich bekomme direkt die Möglichkeit bei diesem Level zu starten
> 
> ...



Mal umgedreht verläst du das Kino weil die ersten 2 Minuten des Films
dir nicht gefallen haben, denn nichts anderes sind die ersten 10 Level
als 2 Minuten eines 3 1/2 Stunden dauernden Films!

Ok wenn dir Aion nicht gefällt und du es nur an denn ersten 10 Leveln festmachen kannst
und du das nichteinmal vernünftig darlegen kannst
schlage ich vor verzieh dich und lass uns zu frieden!
Ich sehen die Zeiten zurück, als Aion noch keinen Forenticker hatte!


----------



## Virthu (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Also wenn du alle Skills zählst,also auch passive,komme ich bei WOW auf 14 Skills mit Level 10, darunter aber auch 2 ,die auf Stufe 2 geuppt werden.
> 
> Geht angeblich bei AION automatisch (nichts davon am Schaden gemerkt,sorry),aber bei WOW kann man sich auf eine verbesserte Version eines Skills freuen,weil man sieht, aja,nächstes Level kommt Stufe 2 oder so.


wie soll man dich nach solchen aussagen noch ernst nehmen? juhu, ich renne extra zum trainer, um mir ein upgrade meiner skills zu holen, was rein gar nichts an der anzahl der tasten, die ich zu drücken habe, ändert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da du anscheinend auf möglichst viele skills bei einem char stehst, sollte dich das bild hier mit multiplen orgasmen versorgen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musst noch eine volle leiste bis level 50 dazu denken.


----------



## Enyalios (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Also wenn du alle Skills zählst,also auch passive,komme ich bei WOW auf 14 Skills mit Level 10, darunter aber auch 2 ,die auf Stufe 2 geuppt werden.
> 
> Geht angeblich bei AION automatisch (nichts davon am Schaden gemerkt,sorry),aber bei WOW kann man sich auf eine verbesserte Version eines Skills freuen,weil man sieht, aja,nächstes Level kommt Stufe 2 oder so.



Hmm, ich gehe mal aus das du bei diesen Skills die 10% Rufbonus, Schwertmeister .. etc. mitgezählt hast. Nur um klarzustellen wie lächerlich deine 14 aufgezählten Skills sind.


----------



## Kizna (12. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> wie soll man dich nach solchen aussagen noch ernst nehmen? juhu, ich renne extra zum trainer, um mir ein upgrade meiner skills zu holen, was rein gar nichts an der anzahl der tasten, die ich zu drücken habe, ändert...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu muss man noch sagen, dass das auf dem Bild nichtmal alle Skills sind, sondern nur die die auch aktiv genutzt werden.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Also wenn du alle Skills zählst,also auch passive,komme ich bei WOW auf 14 Skills mit Level 10, darunter aber auch 2 ,die auf Stufe 2 geuppt werden.
> 
> Geht angeblich bei AION automatisch (nichts davon am Schaden gemerkt,sorry),aber bei WOW kann man sich auf eine verbesserte Version eines Skills freuen,weil man sieht, aja,nächstes Level kommt Stufe 2 oder so.


Und was bringen dir passive skills? Die kann man ja auch nicht "benutzen" und ich finde es kommen noch genug skills dazu


----------



## Shaft13 (12. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Mal umgedreht verläst du das Kino weil die ersten 2 Minuten des Films
> dir nicht gefallen haben, denn nichts anderes sind die ersten 10 Level
> als 2 Minuten eines 3 1/2 Stunden dauernden Films!
> 
> ...




Jaja, ist klar. Bitte hier nur posten,wenn es megapositiv ist. Alle anderen sollen gefälligst den Mund halten und sich schämen, das göttliche AIOn nicht perfekt zu finden.

Und ja,wenn mir die ersten 10 Minuten von einem Film nicht gefallen und es nicht so aussieht,das mir die nächste Stunde gefällt, werde ich bestimmt mich nicht hinsetzen und den Film weiter schauen,weil mir vielleicht das Ende gefallen könnte.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Jaja, ist klar. Bitte hier nur posten,wenn es megapositiv ist. Alle anderen sollen gefälligst den Mund halten und sich schämen, das göttliche AIOn nicht perfekt zu finden.
> 
> Und ja,wenn mir die ersten 10 Minuten von einem Film nicht gefallen und es nicht so aussieht,das mir die nächste Stunde gefällt, werde ich bestimmt mich nicht hinsetzen und den Film weiter schauen,weil mir vielleicht das Ende gefallen könnte.


dann verpasst du vielleicht das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Jaja, ist klar. Bitte hier nur posten,wenn es megapositiv ist. Alle anderen sollen gefälligst den Mund halten und sich schämen, das göttliche AIOn nicht perfekt zu finden.
> 
> Und ja,wenn mir die ersten 10 Minuten von einem Film nicht gefallen und es nicht so aussieht,das mir die nächste Stunde gefällt, werde ich bestimmt mich nicht hinsetzen und den Film weiter schauen,weil mir vielleicht das Ende gefallen könnte.



Es geht weniger um das negative Posten als um das dauernde negative posten. Wir haben deine Meinung gehört und sie ist uns um es mild auszudrücken sch**** egal. Du musst nicht auf jeder Seite das Gleiche schreiben, einmal dürfte reichen.


----------



## Bakual (12. September 2009)

Naja, die Fähigkeitenvielfalt hat mir auch etwas gefehlt. Ich bin EQ2 gewohnt und da hab ich auf Level 9 mit einem Conjuror (vergleichbar einen Spiritmaster) 13 uniques Spells die alle etwas anderes machen. Ich find schon dass das nen Spiel etwas spannender macht wenn man schon früh ne Vielfalt kriegt. Auf Level 20 bin ich dann schon bei fast 30 unique Spells.
Der Guardian (Gladiator) kommt auf ca 22 unique Spells auf Level 20. 12 bei Level 9.

Die Sprach-Vertonung ist bei Aion auch ned so der Bringer. Die wenigsten NPCs reden wirklich was. Das ist bei EQ2 auch schöner gemacht. Bei AoC wars auch schön, leider nur die ersten 20 Levels und danach nur noch die Hauptquests. Bei Aion aber nedmal das. Nur die Cutscenes sind witzig gemacht, wenn auch etwas kurz. FFXI konnte das vor Jahren auch schon besser.

Allgemein find ich Aion hat viel nettes, aber alles irgendwo (mässig) abgeguckt. Das einzig wirklich innovative ist das Fliegen/Gleiten und das geht enttäuschenderweise (wenn auch verständlicherweise) nur in einigen bestimmten Zonen wirklich. Wär evtl auch anders lösbar gewesen indem man abstürzt wenn man von nem Mob gehauen wird (und jeder Mob ne Ranged-Fähigkeit hat). EQ2 löst das bei den Feen und ihrem gleiten auf diese Art.

Das Craftingsystem find ich sehr enttäuschend. Hinstellen, "Craft All" drücken und Kaffee trinken gehen find ich ned so spannend. Das haben EQ2 (und Vanguard) auch besser hingekriegt. Etwas Interaktivität beim Craften find ich durchaus angenehm.
Die Zwischenschritte sind witzig, man wird aber sehen wielange das geht. Hat es da eigentlich Abhängigkeiten zwischen den Craftberufen? Bei EQ2 war das ja anfangs auch so gemacht mit Zwischenprodukten und verschiedenen Craftberufen, wurde dann aber recht schnell geändert dass die Abhängigkeiten weg sind und später wurden die Zwischenprodukte entfernt da es nur nervte. Die allfälligen Abhängigkeiten dürften bei Aion ned so das Problem sein da jeder alles craften lernen kann. Mit höheren Levels wirds aber auch mühsam den Zulieferberuf immer mitzuleveln. Aber wie gesagt - soweit hab ichs ned gecraftet zum sehen obs das gibt. Die Zwischenschritte könnten aber auch nervig werden.

Die Rassen- und Klassenvielfalt ist auch etwas mager. 1 Rasse (oke 2, aber sehen gleich aus) und 8 Klassen die auf gut und böser Seite identisch sind. Die Charaktere sehen im Spiel alle etwas gleich aus, obwohl man soviel einstellen kann. Wenn man sich 19 Rassen (einige sehr unterschiedlich, inkl "Tier"rassen) und 24 Klassen gewohnt ist, wirkt das in Aion recht eintönig.

Die Story in Aion ist etwas was mich etwas stört. Das ist jetzt sehr subjektiv aber mir kommts immer etwas schräg rein wenn in einem MMORPG die Haupthandlung darum geht dass man selber ein grosser Held ist der sein Gedächtnis verloren hat und sich nun wieder hocharbeitet. Die Story ist zum einen schon x-mal durchgekaut (auch in MMORPGs) und sie macht in MMORPGs einfach keinen Sinn. Da laufen x-tausend Typen rum die allesamt grosse Generäle sind die nur vergessen haben was sie konnten. Da mag ich lieber die Stories wo man als Rattenfänger anfängt und sich zum Drachentöter "hocharbeitet", mit entsprechender Begrüssung durch die NPCs je nach Ansehen dass man sich schon erarbeitet hat. Find ich einfach passender fürn MMORPG. In Offline-RPGs find ich die Aion-Story passender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke vor 2-3 Jahren war das Spiel absolut top. Und wärs dann auch hier releast worden wärs super gewesen. Heute erwarte ich einfach mehr als nur nen aufgewärmtes Spiel das als neu verkauft wird.


----------



## Kizna (12. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Die Story in Aion ist etwas was mich etwas stört. Das ist jetzt sehr subjektiv aber mir kommts immer etwas schräg rein wenn in einem MMORPG die Haupthandlung darum geht dass man selber ein grosser Held ist der sein Gedächtnis verloren hat und sich nun wieder hocharbeitet. Die Story ist zum einen schon x-mal durchgekaut (auch in MMORPGs) und sie macht in MMORPGs einfach keinen Sinn. Da laufen x-tausend Typen rum die allesamt grosse Generäle sind die nur vergessen haben was sie konnten. Da mag ich lieber die Stories wo man als Rattenfänger anfängt und sich zum Drachentöter "hocharbeitet", mit entsprechender Begrüssung durch die NPCs je nach Ansehen dass man sich schon erarbeitet hat. Find ich einfach passender fürn MMORPG. In Offline-RPGs find ich die Aion-Story passender
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als Elyos stimmt das ja. Als Samodier ist die Story jedoch etwas anders weoit ich mich richtig erinner. Als Elyos siehst du nämlich deine Vergangenheit als Asmodier deine Zukunft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (12. September 2009)

Die Sätze "Vor X Jahren wäre das Spiel toll gewessen" sind immer gut. Was hat sich den verändert oder welche großen Inovationen gab es? 
WAR? Theoretisches tolles PvP hat Aion jetzt muss es sich nur beweisen.
AoC? Gute Grafik hat Aion auch(wobei hier jeder was anderes gut oder schlecht findet) und das Kampfsystem ist durch die Combos auch relativ Dynamisch.
WoW? Aion hat einen guten Schuss WoW intus, mit auch vielen Tugenden des Spiels.
EQ2? Gefühlt(wirklich gefühkt) hat Aion ein geringere Systemanforderung als EQ2. Wen EQ2 alles so besser macht, wieso ist es so gegen WoW abgestunken?^^

Wer es glaubt oder nicht, große Inovationen gab es in den letzten 3-4 Jahren net, eher Weiterenwicklungen und Spezialiesierung.


----------



## Jayner (12. September 2009)

Bin bissl entäuscht von Aion, da mir diverse Leute im Netz zu große Erwarungen brachten. 
Ich mag Asiastyle echt aber nachdem soviele Leute behauptet haben Aions Grafik wäre 1000 mal besser als WoW  hab ich echt ein wenig mehr erwartet, mit Ausnahme der Charaktäre find ich die Grafik hingeklatscht, verwaschen und net besonders schön.. UND NEIN ich bin eine Spielerin der die Grafik normalerweise egal ist.
Mir fehlt ein wenig die Vielfalt im Spiel was man machen kann wenn man mal nicht lvln will, die Klassen sind meist imbalanced und die Cooldowns nerven.

Allerdings habe ich diese Eindrücke ja nur von den ersten Leveln erhaschen können, ich werde das Spiel in einer späteren Trial und in Deutsch nochmal ansehen, da ich zugeben muss das mir das Kämpfen, die Combos, Animationen etc doch viel Spaß gemacht haben dagegen stinkt WoW so ziemlich ab. Das merke ich gleich daran das mir ein Melee zum ersten mal Spaß bringt. ^^

Einzigste Sorge die bleibt wäre das ich immer nur PvP PvP PvP höre... ich will auch raiden. :/


----------



## Squizzel (12. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Also wenn du alle Skills zählst,also auch passive,komme ich bei WOW auf 14 Skills mit Level 10, darunter aber auch 2 ,die auf Stufe 2 geuppt werden.
> 
> Geht angeblich bei AION automatisch (nichts davon am Schaden gemerkt,sorry),aber bei WOW kann man sich auf eine verbesserte Version eines Skills freuen,weil man sieht, aja,nächstes Level kommt Stufe 2 oder so.



Fähigkeiten des Magiers in WoW mit 10:

Feuerball
Frostblitz
Essen/Wasser herbeizaubern
Feuerschlag
Arkane Geschosse
Frostnova (CC)
Arkane Intelligenz (Buff)

Fähigkeiten des Zauberers in Aion mit 10:

Fesseln (CC)
Flammenpfeil
Eiskette
Erosion
Explosion
Eisenschild (Buff)
Kältewelle
Geistige Erneuerung (Mana Reg)
Ode des Himmels (DP-Skill)
Tiefschlaf (CC)

Bereits auf den ersten Blick hat Aion hier an Komplexität das "Duell" gewonnen. Wie sieht es denn im Kampf aus? In WoW entscheidest du dich für eine Schule. Der Kampf sieht dann wiefolgt aus:

Frostblitz, Frostblitz, Frostblitz, Frostnova, Schritt zurück, Frostblitz, Frostblitz. Eigentlich kannst du aber nach dem dritten Frostblitz die Kette beenden, wenn der Gegner nicht gerade resisted hat.

Wie sieht nun der Kampf des Zauberers in Aion auf Stufe 10 aus?

Eiskette (verlangsamt) --> Kältewelle (Rückstoß), Erosion (DoT), Flammenpfeil (Cast-DMG) --> Explosion (Instant-DMG)
Die "-->" entsprechen Skillchains, erste Fähigkeit schaltet folgende frei.
Zu diesen Kampfskills kommen 2 CC und ein DP-Skill, der göttliche Kraft benötigt (baut sich beim Kämpfen auf)

Bereits auf Stufe 10 nutzt man _regelmäßig_ soviele Skill wie der Magier in WoW auf Stufe 80... Und das sind jetzt keine Spielereien. Wenn man sie nicht nutzt, liegt man sehr schnell mit der Nase im Dreck.


----------



## pbast6 (12. September 2009)

Naja,
würdest du Warhammer spielen und dich dann beschweren das es kein Richtigen PvE Content gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber da Aion auf PvPvE ausgelegt ist gibts natürlich auch PvE^^.
Ich glaub mit 1.5 sind 15 Instanzen im Spiel und das ist ein guter Anfang find ich.


----------



## Reo_MC (12. September 2009)

Jayner schrieb:


> Ich mag Asiastyle echt aber nachdem soviele Leute behauptet haben Aions Grafik wäre 1000 mal besser als WoW  hab ich echt ein wenig mehr erwartet, mit Ausnahme der Charaktäre find ich die Grafik hingeklatscht, verwaschen und net besonders schön.. UND NEIN ich bin eine Spielerin der die Grafik normalerweise egal ist.



Also irgendwie blick ich hier kein bisschen mehr durch.
Irgendjemand sagt was - 2 Seiten Flames drüber.
Dann kommt wer anders und behauptet das genaue Gegenteil, was dann wieder ne Diskussion gibt (bspw. Skills und Grafik).

Dass zwei Leute zur gleichen Sache zwei verschiedene Meinungen haben, ist klar. Aber exakt das Gegenteil ist schon... selten.
Was zur Hölle soll ich mir denken, wenn 2 Leute hier reinschreiben, von denen einer sagt, die Grafik wär geil, und der andere meint sie wäre hingeklatscht?
Einigt euch mal :O

MfG


----------



## Telkir (12. September 2009)

Warum hacken hier alle so sehr auf der Vielfalt der Skills herum? Der erste Post, der sich auf Skills und Kampf bis Level 10 bezog, handelte von der fehlenden Interaktion. Und zumindest vom Nahkämpfer kann ich sagen, dass es spannender ist, wenn man einen Skill oft drücken muss, als erst nach 10 Sekundne wieder die Möglichkeit zu haben. 

Ich mag Cooldowns auf Fähigkeiten, da sie Abwechslung erzwingen (siehe HdRO) und ich mag Interaktion. Aion biete das beim Templer/Gladiator bis level 10 leider nicht. Oftmals fand ich die Kämpfe einfach nur blöd, weil ich nicht eingreifen konnte. Das resultiert sicherlich aus der Skillarmut (beim Nahkämpfer) und der Dominanz längerer, intensiverer Kämpfe (was ich begrüßen würde, wenn man mit dem Gegner interagieren könnte.)

Aion scheint eine konsequente Weiterentwicklung des MMO-Genres zu sein,  hat für mich allerdings noch zu viel Schwächen, um ein neues "Zeitalter" einzuleiten (was es sicher auch nicht will, da allein der Umsatz zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

p.s. Grafik: man mag über die PCGH lachen, allerdings hat ihr Grafiktest gezeigt, dass auch Aion extreme Defizite hat. Ich kann manch verwaschene Landschaftstexturen in Aion jedenfalls nicht verstehen.


----------



## pbast6 (12. September 2009)

@Telkir
Da kann man nur Amen sagen.
Ist halt so, warscheinlich muss man mitlerweile durch flammes sich von seinem alten Spiel lösen. Und mal ehrlich wer sich auf ein Spiel freut sieht es ganz anders. Tu ich auch^^îch verteidige Aion gerne, flame aber nur wen jemand wirklich etwas ohne Grund oder Erfahrung sagt. Ist ja mitleweile normal sowas.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (12. September 2009)

Telkir schrieb:


> Warum hacken hier alle so sehr auf der Vielfalt der Skills herum? Der erste Post, der sich auf Skills und Kampf bis Level 10 bezog, handelte von der fehlenden Interaktion. Und zumindest vom Nahkämpfer kann ich sagen, dass es spannender ist, wenn man einen Skill oft drücken muss, als erst nach 10 Sekundne wieder die Möglichkeit zu haben.


Naja 1 knopf dauerdrücken, da kann man auch autohit ranlassen


----------



## Grimmjow19 (13. September 2009)

aion hat nicht nur in der anzahl der skills die nase vorn sondern auch in der animation 
da sieht nich jeder skill nach einem autohit aus wie in WoW

meine meinung :<


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (13. September 2009)

mein aion eindruck ist volgender:coole grafik und gebiete aber zuwenige quests daher muss man mal nen halbes lv grinden (habs bis 25 geschafft)und der gladi hat viel zu wenig sachen um sich zu healen da die verbände nix bringen finde ich das es schon noch ein paar lücken in aion gibt,das ah gefällt mir ah noch nicht ganz,hoffe die ändern noch den ein oder anderen pumkt


----------



## Dellamorte (13. September 2009)

Ich sag einfach so, diejenigen die dauernd jammern und flamen, sollen einfach in ihr altes MMO zurück gehen oder sich ein anderes suchen.
Beta war genug Zeit zum testen. Miesmacher braucht hier keiner, immerhin ist hier das Forum für Aionspieler und nicht Aionschlechtredner


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

@hoschy de-luxe

WoW Trinken/Essen == Aion ,    ^^
Wen die Verbände nixmehr bringen einfach hinocken per [,] das reggt Hp seh schnell und Mana relativ schnell.


----------



## Æzørt (13. September 2009)

sagtma was nehmt ihr für drogen das euch die fähigkeiten von level 10 zu wenig sind?!
ihr könnt nicht erwarten das ihr nach 1/5 des levelns schon 60 skills habt. seht es doch mal realistisch wie viele von den skills die man in  wow hat, benutzt man auch regelmäßig im kampf? die normale rota halt (dazu zählen nicht passive fähigkeiten und buffs ab 5 min dauer) 6? 7?
bei pockemon hat man von level eins bis 100 nur 4 attacken und trotzdem habt ihr es sicherlich alle damals gespielt (oder jetzt auch noch)


----------



## tamirok (13. September 2009)

@*hoschy de-luxe auf 25 mit verbänden healn? xD du hast mit 10 einen neuen skill zum healn bekommen der sich dann auch noch in weitere ränge unterteilt^^man hat genug healmöglichkeiten^^
*hab nen beschwörer bis 26 undn nen ranger bis 20 gelvlt ranger zuerst da hab ich einfach nur hochgelvlt ohne iwas nebenbei zu machen oder mitch umzusehen hab dann probs gehabt da ich kaum quests hatte und beim beschwörer war ich noch bis lvl 23,5 im lvl10-20 gebiet^^ es gibt genug quest usw mann muss sich auch au die berufe konzentrieren da man sie eign. dringend braucht abbys ohne tränke geht garnicht auch hab ich das elite gebiet mehrmals gemacht hab die bosse umgehaun da sie blaue sachen droppen  und find es gibt im bereich 1-30 mehr quests als in wow siehe westfall.... rotkamm usw und mal ne frage wer hat wow 1-80 ohne inis gepackt... ohne grinden gehts halt nicht bzw extrem schwer!
so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (13. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> mein aion eindruck ist volgender:coole grafik und gebiete aber zuwenige quests daher muss man mal nen halbes lv grinden (habs bis 25 geschafft)und der gladi hat viel zu wenig sachen um sich zu healen da die verbände nix bringen finde ich das es schon noch ein paar lücken in aion gibt,das ah gefällt mir ah noch nicht ganz,hoffe die ändern noch den ein oder anderen pumkt



- zuwenig zum heilen ist korrekt. müsstest halt entweder die auf dauer superteuren heiltränke kaufen oder nen heiler einladen oder eben dieses powder was recht gut geht

- das dir das Auctionshaus nicht so gefällt liegt vielleicht daran das es kein Auctionshaus gibt da man keine "auctionen" erstellen kann. es gibt nur sofortkauf und das auch ohne jede weitere auswahl

- was auch fehlt (und andere vergleichbare spiele bieten) ist die Möglichkeit einen "buy-shop" einzurichten. also einen spielerladen wo man nicht verkauft sondern materialien ankauft

- ja und was man ehrlich zugeben muss ist das das spiel um einiges langsamer abläuft als z.b. aoc oder wow... man sieht die Ticks das Rundenbasierte Spiel ganz offensichtlich an den eigenen Bewegungen, Bewegungen der Mobs, Skillreaktion, Tränke konsumieren usw. was die Technische Seite angeht ist es also ein Prä-WoW Spiel was nichts von der Revolution durch WoW gelernt hat.

VORTEIL daran ist aber das es viel einfachrer ist die Server stabil am laufen zu halten. Dazu sind die Serverkosten dann auch billiger.

FAZIT:

pro:
- ist ein ECHTES MMO wer mehr Zeit investiert bekommt mehr zurück... Vielspieler werden immer belohnt
- wirkt Erwachsen und Echt nur etwas steif
- wenige Klassen dafür jede einzelne mit sinnvoller Aufgabe und Position in der Gruppe
- sehr intelligentes PVP System mit Steuersystem bei PVP Erfolgen, Rängebasiert
- zwingt in höheren lvls zum Gruppenspiel
- cooles flugfeature welches aber nur zu 50% konsequent eingebaut

contra:
- ist ein ECHTES MMO unter 20 h / Woche wird man dauerhaft wohl keine Freude dran haben... man muss akzeptieren das Vielspieler Dinge bekommen die man selbst niemals zu Gesicht bekommt
- im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz sehr steifer, langsamer, träger Kampfverlauf
- fühlt sich sehr Grindmässig an (kann man ebenso als Vorteil sehen)
- einige Designschwächen (z.b. im Auctionshaus nur Sofortkauf, eigene Bank/Briefkasten 3 Minuten vom Ort der Berufsausübung entfernt, Skills lassen sich nicht fliessend aneinanderreihen wirkt dadurch noch steifer, 20 identisch aussehende Mobs mit unterschiedlichen Namen wovon genau einer Questrelevant ist, unfaire teils nicht nachvollziehbare Respawnmechanik)
- der PVE Raid/Instanzen Teil ist offensichtlich bemüht aber hat wenig von der Konkurrenz gelernt
- Mob-Log-System sehr Heiler/Tankfeindlich ... generell werden Heiler/Tanks in keiner Weise unterstützt oder bevorteilt was zwangsweise zu einem Mangel führen wird

***das sind so meine Fazits bisher***


----------



## Tamîkus (13. September 2009)

was mir noch in der beta ufgefallen ist sehr viele leute haben ne vorliebe für kleine muskulöse  mänlein bzw klein vollbusige weiblein zumindest auf dem server castor hab ich viele gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

@Navi......
Hat auch was mit der Ausrichtung zu tun, der Server darf halt net bei 100 vs. 100 Platzen. Ich find das Kampfsystem sehr dynamisch und hab nix von den "Runden" bemerkt. Selbst wen find ich das net schlim.


----------



## Stancer (13. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> was mir noch in der beta ufgefallen ist sehr viele leute haben ne vorliebe für kleine muskulöse  mänlein bzw klein vollbusige weiblein zumindest auf dem server castor hab ich viele gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wird sich noch zeigen. Viele nutzen die CB auch um sich einfach nur Ulk-Chars zu erstellen, die bescheuert aussehen. Werden nach der Beta ja eh gelöscht.

Mit dem Kleinsein glauben viele, das dies einen Vorteil im PvP sein wird. ABER : Wenn alle sich kleine Chars erstellen neutralisiert dies den Effekt. Denke mal der allgemeine Vorteil von einem kleinen Char ist eh sehr gering. klar, einem Imba-Roxxor-Schurken darf ich sowas nicht erzählen, er ist ja ein Progamer und hat immer recht....

Ich jedenfalls hab keine Probleme damit kleine Chars anzuklicken und ich mach es teilweise sogar bewusst. Bei Tanks isses vielleicht sinnvoll sich einen großen Char zu erstellen damit man im PvP angeklickt wird. 

Jeder Vorteil kann sich ins Gegenteil kehren :

Beispiel :
Alle Melee-Schwachen Chars sind klein. Was folgt ? Sobald man dies bemerkt wählt man immer zuerst die kleinen an, da dies ja die mit wenig Lebenspunkten sind. Was wäre die logische Folge ? Alle erstellen sich nur noch große Chars bei den Melee-Schwachen Klassen. Der eintige Vorteil kehrt sich um !


Es macht also nichts aus ob man einen großen oder kleinen Char hat. Man ist am besten bedient, wenn man einen sehr neutral aussehenden Char besitzt oder etwas mit dem keiner rechnet. Z.b. ein kleiner Templer, da alle davon ausgehen, das die Tanks große muskelbepackte Chars sind. Ein sehr muskulöser und grosser Magier, da alle davon ausgehen, das Magier schwach und eher klein sind.
Das sind PvP-Mäßig die besseren Char Designs.

Deswegen werde ich mir einen Char erstellen, der mir auch wirklich gefällt. Der Vor/Nachteil ist minimal.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (13. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> @Navi......
> Hat auch was mit der Ausrichtung zu tun, der Server darf halt net bei 100 vs. 100 Platzen. Ich find das Kampfsystem sehr dynamisch und hab nix von den "Runden" bemerkt. Selbst wen find ich das net schlim.



ich sagte nicht das es "schlimm" wäre. ich mag aion sehr sehr gerne eben auch oder vor allem weil ich Lineage2 sehr mochte und Aion der Quasi Nachfolger ist. Es spielt sich fast identisch. 

Die Frage ist eben ob nach solch Dynamischen Kampfsystemen wie in WoW oder AoC die Spieler sich wirklich dauerhaft mit weniger zufrieden geben werden. Das hängt vor allem vom Balancing ab. 

Toll find ich auch das System wie es früher die MMOs hatten. Er viel spielt kriegt viel. Logischerweise wird sich niemals jemand in einen Guardian verwandeln der keine 80h pro Woche spielt (grob geschätzt). Das mag vom sozialen Standpunkt her keine gute Lösung sein, ist es aber im Fairnissprinzip.

Denn vergleicht es mal mit dem RL... wer im RL über eine länger Zeit 80h pro Woche arbeitet wird irgentwann Millionär oder noch reicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

@Navidgirnuod
so war das net gemeint^^. Find es interresant das es so stark Rundenorientiert ist. Achte ich mal drauf!

Zu den Char,
wens zu viele kleine geben wird, werd ich mich dadrauf Spezialisieren und sie versuche zu überzeugen einen etwas "normaleren" Char zu machen.^^


----------



## Navidgirnuod (13. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> @Navidgirnuod
> so war das net gemeint^^. Find es interresant das es so stark Rundenorientiert ist. Achte ich mal drauf!



Das ist ein wirklich interessantes Thema. 

Es kann jeder mal vergleichen ob er erkennt was ich meine. Schaut euch dieses sehr repräsentative Video an http://www.aionmovies.com/movieview.php?id=11 eines Zauberers in Aion im Open World PVP.
Achtet besonders auf die Castleiste. Auf die Verzögerung zwischen Tastendruck der Fähigkeit bis zu deren Ausführung und dann nochmals von Schussanimation zum Abzug des Schadens am Ziel (ich meine nicht die Verzögerte Reaktion der HP Leiste da diese Spieltechnisch so beabsichtigt ist).

Im Vergleich dazu schaut euch das hier an. Ein Feuermagier in Battleground des Spiels World of Warcraft http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-zrdGdoRNs. Achtet auchmal auf die Direkte Reaktion der Bewegungen des Charakters.

Vergleichen kann man auch mit Age of Conan. Leider hab ich hier nur ein etwas schwieriger zu erkennendes PVP Battleground Video gefunden. Wenn man genau darauf achtet erkennt man aber auch was ich zeigen will. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6DnTCos8o0...feature=related.


Versteht mich nicht falsch ich sage nicht das das System bei Aion falsch oder schlecht ist. Es ist nur technisch nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit.


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Wen ich jetzt darüber nachdenke.... kann es sein das, das der leichte "Lag" ist den ich manchmal fühle... oder das mein Jumpshot net immer klappt obwohl ich das selbe Timing wie immer hab!


----------



## Düstermond (13. September 2009)

Der Patch heute Nacht wird die Steuerung verfeiern.
Das ist wirklich mal sehr löblich von den Entwickler so schnell auf Spielerfeedback zu reagieren!


----------



## Sin (13. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Der Patch heute Nacht wird die Steuerung verfeiern.
> Das ist wirklich mal sehr löblich von den Entwickler so schnell auf Spielerfeedback zu reagieren!



*g* Was heißt schnell? Die Wünsche wurden schon zur CB 1 Zeiten geäussert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (13. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> *g* Was heißt schnell? Die Wünsche wurden schon zur CB 1 Zeiten geäussert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hab ich nichts gesagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dennoch immerhin noch vor dem offiziellen Release.


----------



## grunzhart (13. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> nichts von der Revolution durch WoW gelernt hat.



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (13. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> *g* Was heißt schnell? Die Wünsche wurden schon zur CB 1 Zeiten geäussert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt durchaus aber seit dem hat sich auch viel anderes getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (13. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> bei pockemon hat man von level eins bis 100 nur 4 attacken und trotzdem habt ihr es sicherlich alle damals gespielt (oder jetzt auch noch)



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (13. September 2009)

Hallo, für alle die skeptisch sind was Aion angeht, lest mal die patchinfos durch.
Das Spiel ist der Hammer!!

http://aion.buffed.de/content/178/patch-uebersicht/1/

http://aion.buffed.de/content/181/patch-1-3/1/

http://aion.buffed.de/content/180/patch-1-2/1/

http://aion.buffed.de/content/179/patch-1-1/1/

Einfach nur traumhaft, endlich wieder was zu tun, schöne Zugangsquests
epische Questreihen und tolle Instanzen, schöne Ausrüstung und tolle rp Sachen.

Also da kann mir doch keiner erzählen das Aion kein tolles Spiel ist!!


----------



## Bakual (13. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Die Sätze "Vor X Jahren wäre das Spiel toll gewessen" sind immer gut. Was hat sich den verändert oder welche großen Inovationen gab es?
> WAR? Theoretisches tolles PvP hat Aion jetzt muss es sich nur beweisen.
> AoC? Gute Grafik hat Aion auch(wobei hier jeder was anderes gut oder schlecht findet) und das Kampfsystem ist durch die Combos auch relativ Dynamisch.
> WoW? Aion hat einen guten Schuss WoW intus, mit auch vielen Tugenden des Spiels.
> ...


Zuerst mal hätte ich auch von WAR und AoC etwas mehr erwartet. Allerdings ist da mehr innovatives drin als bei Aion. Schon allein die offenen Quests fand ich durchaus ne witzige Idee die ich noch nicht von anderen Spielen kannte. Das Benutzen von feststehenden Siegewaffen ist auch nett, gabs aber glaub auch schon anderswo (hab ich aber ned selber gesehn).
AoC ist wesentlich dynamischer als Aion, aber das Kampfsystem war da auch nur für Melees innovativ (wenn auch ned besonders). Für Magier ist alles beim alten. Das Combosystem bei Aion isn Witz, dynamisch ist daran rein nix. Das konnte Vanguard schon wesentlich besser.

WoW und EQ2 sind natürlich wesentlich älter als Aion, deshalb erwart ich von Aion schon mehr als von denen.
EQ2 hat ne höhere Systemanforderung als Aion, das ist bekannt. Liegt aber am Alter des Spieles. Heute würde SoE EQ2 nimme mit Schwerpunkt CPU Takt entwickeln und sie sind auch daran Sachen die gehn auf die Grafikkarte auszulagern. Shader 3 Unterstützung Ende Jahr wird auch ganz nett werden. Nichtsdestotrotz ist und bleibt das bei EQ2 der Hauptkritikpunkt. Allerdings muss man auch sagen dass die Grafik immernoch sehr gut aussieht, auch auf niedrigeren Qualitäten, welche man auch sehr individuell einstellen kann. Die Höchste Stufe war eh nur für Screenshots gedacht und ned zum Spielen, das vergessen auch viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum EQ2 gegen WoW damals verloren hat ist auch einfach zu erklären: Damals hatte EQ2 ne beschissene Lokalisierung, in Europa war damit kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen. Plus es war wesentlich "härter" als WoW. Soulshards und XP Debt, Zugangsquests, Abhängigkeiten beim Crafting, extrem Gruppenlastig usw waren ned der Verkaufsschlager. Beide Negativpunkte wurden aber im Lauf der Zeit beseitigt. Das Spiel ist heute um ein vielfaches besser als bei Release. Ich würde behaupten wenn beide Spiele heute releast würden, und WoW den Blizzard-Bonus nicht hätte - EQ2 würde gewinnen. Für mich ists der Referenzpunkt an dem sich neue Spiele messen müssen und Aion überzeugt mich im Vergleich zuwenig. Verglichen mit EQ2 zu Release würds mir besser gefallen denk ich, aber mit dem aktuellen EQ2 kanns Aion imho ned aufnehmen.


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Nun da Sprichst du was an.
Aion an Max Level 30 und Evequest am Levelcap zu vergleichen ist aber, wie ich finde ziemlich Unfair. Natürlich ist EQ2 alles andere als schlecht aber ich finde man sollte immer das ganze vergleichen und nich ein halbes mit einem ganzen.


----------



## Ascalonier (13. September 2009)

Ich finde es könnten paar Klassen mehr sein in Aion.Ein  Druide oder Nekromant wäre nicht schlecht .
Der Ranger hat auch Tiergestalt und kann sich in einen  Busch verwandeln ,gehört aber zu der Assa Klasse.
Was ich auch besser finde wo es doch bei Ranger und Assasine auf Kritische Trefferpunkte ankommt. 

Mal abwarten es kommt bestimmt noch was später dazu.


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Nein,
der Ranger kann sich nicht in einen Busch oder Fels verwandeln...


----------



## Ascalonier (13. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Nein,
> der Ranger kann sich nicht in einen Busch oder Fels verwandeln...



Hab ich mich vieleicht verguckt, war das eine andere Klasse?


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Hab ich mich vieleicht verguckt, war das eine andere Klasse?



Wurde wohl relativ früh wieder aus dem Spiel genommen, sonst hättest du recht gehabt.


----------



## Kizna (13. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Wurde wohl relativ früh wieder aus dem Spiel genommen, sonst hättest du recht gehabt.



War auch relativ unsinnig, da du zwar ein Busch warts, dein name aber trotzdem noch hellrot über dir leuchtete.


----------



## Ascalonier (13. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> War auch relativ unsinnig, da du zwar ein Busch warts, dein name aber trotzdem noch hellrot über dir leuchtete.



Komisch im Video hat man auch gesehen die Schrift oben drüber.


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Fand aber schade!
War für mich DIE Ranger Fähigkeit^^


----------



## Bakual (13. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Nun da Sprichst du was an.
> Aion an Max Level 30 und Evequest am Levelcap zu vergleichen ist aber, wie ich finde ziemlich Unfair. Natürlich ist EQ2 alles andere als schlecht aber ich finde man sollte immer das ganze vergleichen und nich ein halbes mit einem ganzen.


Hä? Ich vergleich Aion Level 30 mit Everquest Level 80? Wo hab ich das getan? Über Endgame hab ich mich nirgends ausgelassen.


----------



## Krossfire (13. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Ich finde es könnten paar Klassen mehr sein in Aion.Ein  Druide oder Nekromant wäre nicht schlecht .
> Der Ranger hat auch Tiergestalt und kann sich in einen  Busch verwandeln ,gehört aber zu der Assa Klasse.
> Was ich auch besser finde wo es doch bei Ranger und Assasine auf Kritische Trefferpunkte ankommt.
> 
> Mal abwarten es kommt bestimmt noch was später dazu.




Last doch endlich mal WoW aus Aion raus!!!!!!!!!

Wenn euch Aion net past DANN SPIELT ES NICHT

mein Gott dieses genülle hier nervt nur noch tierisch Aion hat dies net Aion hat das net von WoW DANN BLEIBT DOCH BEI WOW


----------



## Shinar (13. September 2009)

Ich habe die Umfrage hinzugefügt. Bin gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Düstermond (13. September 2009)

Krossfire schrieb:


> Last doch endlich mal WoW aus Aion raus!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wenn euch Aion net past DANN SPIELT ES NICHT
> 
> mein Gott dieses genülle hier nervt nur noch tierisch Aion hat dies net Aion hat das net von WoW DANN BLEIBT DOCH BEI WOW



Ich kann in dem zitierten Beitrag rein garnichts erkennen, was auf WoW schliessen lässt. Der Begriff "Druide" gabs schon vor WoW, wer hätte das gedacht. Nektromanten gibt es auch nicht in WoW. Der einzige, der schon wieder seinen "WoW-Alarm-Nerv" nicht unter Kontrolle hat, bist wohl du?


----------



## Æzørt (13. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Ich kann in dem zitierten Beitrag rein garnichts erkennen, was auf WoW schliessen lässt. Der Begriff "Druide" gabs schon vor WoW, wer hätte das gedacht. Nektromanten gibt es auch nicht in WoW. Der einzige, der schon wieder seinen "WoW-Alarm-Nerv" nicht unter Kontrolle hat, bist wohl du?


 was sind nektromanten? meinst du nekromanten? wenn ja dann gibt es die in wow das sind hexenmeister.


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> was sind nektromanten? meinst du nekromanten? wenn ja dann gibt es die in wow das sind hexenmeister.



Nein, Nekromanten beschwören Tote, Hexenmeister (zumindest in WoW) beschwören Dämonen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> ... und das die kamera beim drehn im laufen und fliegen immer wieder zurückschwengt


Geht ja jetzt mit dem patch.

An den Te gute uMfrage mit guten Fragen und guten Auswahlmöglichkeiten, ich finde an aion vorallem dass pvp am besten


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Geht ja jetzt mit dem patch.
> 
> An den Te gute uMfrage mit guten Fragen und guten Auswahlmöglichkeiten, ich finde an aion vorallem dass pvp am besten



Finde die Umfrage auch gut, leider muss man zT theoretisch ankreuzen...ich zB glaube das mir vorallem das PvP liegen wird, ausprobiert hab ichs leider bisher noch nicht.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Geht ja jetzt mit dem patch.
> 
> An den Te gute uMfrage mit guten Fragen und guten Auswahlmöglichkeiten, ich finde an aion vorallem dass pvp am besten



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das pvp in aion find ich wirklich super^^


----------



## Kyragan (13. September 2009)

Telkir schrieb:


> Ich mag Cooldowns auf Fähigkeiten, da sie Abwechslung erzwingen (siehe HdRO) und ich mag Interaktion. Aion biete das beim Templer/Gladiator bis level 10 leider nicht. Oftmals fand ich die Kämpfe einfach nur blöd, weil ich nicht eingreifen konnte. Das resultiert sicherlich aus der Skillarmut (beim Nahkämpfer) und der Dominanz längerer, intensiverer Kämpfe (was ich begrüßen würde, wenn man mit dem Gegner interagieren könnte.)


Mit den Richtungstasten, sprich Laufen in bestimmte Richtungen erhöhst du deinen Schaden oder deine Defensivfähigkeiten(seitwärts Dodge, Rückwärts Parry/Block). Du kannst also massiv beeinflussen, ob der Mob dich nun trifft oder nicht.
Dass das ganze auf prozentualer Erhöhung beruht und daher später mehr bringt als in den ersten Leveln ist war, doch spürbar ist es IMO auch dort schon. Diese Interaktion aber komplett unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen ist m.M.n einfach unfair.

Ich stimme aber zu, dasss die ersten Level insbesondere mit dem Gladiator aus einer Aneinanderreihung von 4 - 5 Skills bestehen und dem Warten auf den Autohit während die Skills CD haben. Das ändert sich zum Glück, auf Level20 hab ich ne nahezu lückenlose Kette und habe mehrere Möglichkeiten meine Combo auszuführen.
Ich kenne eigentlich kein Spiel, dass in den ersten Leveln unglaublich spannend war weil es 15000 Skills hatte die man benutzen könnte. WoW erzeugt dieses Feeling durch Spambare Fähigkeiten künstlich, mehr aber auch nicht.

Ich hab die Tage ab und an schonmal kleinere Einblicke gegeben und möchte, da die Betawoche für mich heute beendet ist mal ein Komplettfazit ziehen:


Grafik 
- durchgehend stimmiges Grafikdesign, wenn man von Farben und Formen ausgeht, ABER
- unstimmiges Grafikdesign wenn es ums Einfügen der Charaktere in die Welt geht: Die Chars sind hochdetailiert, ebenso ihre Ausrüstung und die Effekte der Skills. Allerdings wirkt die Welt teilweise sehr grob, werden doch Baumstämme teils zu unüberwindbaren Hindernissen, gleichfalls wirken einige Landschaftstexturen sehr grob und flatschig. Die Texturen und Formen der Mobs ist auf solidem Niveau irgendwo dazwischen. Sie sind nicht ganz so detailgetreu und scharf wie Spielercharaktere, andererseits aber deutlich detailierter als die Umgebung. Besonders gut zu sehen bei Skurvs, Mau oder Krall.
- Die Himmelstexturen sind bei Tag wie Nacht sehr schick. Das ganze wirkt nie langweilig und ist sehr abwechslungsreich und bunt. Tolle Beispiele sind bspw.  die riesigen fliegenden Kreaturen am Himmel von Altgard. Toll.
- Durch Farbe wird in jedem Gebiet eine andere Stimmung erzeugt, während Pandaemonium sehr hell und von weißem Licht geprägt ist, ist das Gebiet um Athuroon Crossing oder das direkte Startgebiet der Asmodier eher bläulig in ihrer Lichtfarbe gehalten. Die Landschaft greift das gut auf. Das Ganze wirkt generell passend, wenngleich die Landschaftstexturen wie bemängelt oft grob sind.
- Die Kampfanimationen wirken flüssig, sei es beim Zuschlagen oder beim Casten. Viele Casts haben einzigartige Animationen. Animationen die aufgrund von der Art des Casts abhängen(Instant, Nuke1, Nuke2) gibt es nicht. Die Animationen sind den Casts direkt zugeordnet. Ein Sorcerer auf Lvl20 hat min. 7 unterschiedliche Castanimationen. Auch Meleeskills haben alle unterschiedliche und deutlich von einander unterscheidbare Animationen.

Sound
- Die musikalische Untermalung ist sehr gut. Sei im Hauptmenü oder in den verschiedenen Zonen. Betritt man bestimmte Gebäude ertönt eine Musik die passend ist, sei es marschähnliche Musik wenn man das Gebäude des örtlichen Militärmachthabers betritt oder kirchenartige Musik wenn man das örtlichen religiöse Gebäude betritt oder die volkstümliche Musik, wenn man die Taverne betritt oder...
- Es existiert eine Kampfmusik die wiederum passend zur Umgebung ist, sprich jede Musik einer Zone in der gekämpft potentiell gekämpft wird hat einen Counterpart. Der Stil variiert dabei zwischen orientalisch anmutender, elektrolastischer bis rocklastiger Musik. Die Kampfmusik ist einzeln abschaltbar. Wer also lieber durchgängige Zonenmusik hat kann auch das einstellen.
- Die Umgebungsgeräusche gefällt durchgehend. Ist man beispielsweise in Brusthonin unterwegs hört man allerlei insekten- und vogelartige Geräusche. Betritt man den Temple of Gold in Pandaemonium hört man allerlei Münzklappern und vernimmt geschäftiges Treiben.
- Die Kampfgeräusche insbesondere bei Ranger und Melee klingen oft sehr blechern und sind im Vergleich zum Rest meines Erachtens zu laut. Letzteres lässt sich leicht korrigieren, ersteres weniger. Entweder man stört sich nicht dran/mag es oder man sieht sich beinah gezwungen die SFX-Lautstärke stark herunterzuregeln oder gar komplett auf 0 zu setzen. Das können andere besser.
- ein nettes Detail ist, dass bei allen Zaubern egal ob Bandage, Fesselzauber oder Feuergeschoss, der Charakter mit der in der Charaktererstellung ausgewählten Stimme, Worte murmelt die klar als Spruchwirken erkennbar sind. Für Menschen die das nervt bietet das Menü eine Option dies auszuschalten. 

Gameplay
- Aion besitzt ein Combosystem, auch Chains genannt. Den ersten Chainskill besitzt man direkt von Lvl1 an, die passende erste Folge kommt noch direkt im ersten Bereich des Startgebiets. Später hat man mehrere Möglichkeiten Chains zu eröffnen und kann innerhalb einer Kette bereits in frühen Leveln mehrmals zwischen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten der Fortsetzung entscheiden.
- Die Folge ist, dass das ganze recht dynamisch wird und insbesondere im PvP wirkt sich jede Entscheidung in Form eines Knopfdrucks aus. Drücke ich lieber die maximale Damagechain durch in der Hoffnung den Gegner noch zu töten. Was ist wenns nicht reicht? Lieber von vornherein defensiver spielen? Alles wirkt sich irgendwo aus, spannende GruppenPvP-Kämpfe vorprogrammiert!
- In Aion lässt sich der Kampf durch gezielte Bewegung nachhaltig beeinflussen. Dabei wirkt sich eine Bewegung nach vorn in mehr ausgeteiltem, aber auch mehr erlittenem Schaden aus. Eine Bewegung zur Seite erhöht die Chance einem Angriff auszuweichen. Fairerweise muss man auch sagen, dass das fast ausschließlich Melees betrifft. Caster wie der Spiritmaster oder der Sorcerer betrifft das gar nicht. Die phyische Defensive ist sehr gering, die Chance einem Angriff auszuweichen auch. Weshalb die durchweg prozentuale Erhöhung dieser Werte durch Bewegung sehr wenig Effekt hat. 
- Caster müssen beim Casten komplett stehen bleiben, drehen während des Casts resultiert im Abbruch des Casts. Doof.
- Neu ist, dass Mobs in sehr viele feine Stärkegrade unterteilt sind. Es gibt nicht nur Level, sondern auch kleine weiße Punkte im Targetframe. Je mehr Punkte, desto schwerer ist der Mob zu besiegen. Weiterhin gibt es eine generell Unterteilung in normale Mobs, Elitemobs, Heldenmobs und Legendäre Mobs. Erste sind überall zu finden und fürs übliche Sololeveln vorherrschand. Zweitere sind nur mit Gruppen oder allein bei extremen Levelunterschieden bezwingbar. Für die letzten beiden braucht es schon mehrere Gruppen oder Allianzen um sie zu bezwingen. Anfangs kommt einem das ganze recht spanisch vor, später ists eine enorme Hilfe um unterscheiden zu können inwiefern das Monster eine Gefahr ist.


----------



## Stancer (13. September 2009)

Wer in Aion WoW Klassen sehen will soll doch einfach WoW spielen.

Ihr wollt etwas neues spielen aber das neue Spiel soll genauso sein wie WoW... ihr seid echt lustig. Genau das liebe ich an dieser genialen WoW Community und genau deswegen können WoW Spieler nicht von WoW loslassen. Nicht weil ihnen WoW so sehr gefällt, sondern einfach weil sie nichts anderes akzeptieren, selbst wenn es in der Situation sinnvoller oder gar besser ist. Andere Dinge werden dann einfach als "schlecht" abgetan und Neuheiten als "überflüssig" abgewunken.

Solange ihr diese Blockade nicht aus eurem Kopf hämmert wird euch nicht ein Spiel ausser WoW gefallen !


----------



## Bakual (13. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> - Neu ist, dass Mobs in sehr viele feine Stärkegrade unterteilt sind. Es gibt nicht nur Level, sondern auch kleine weiße Punkte im Targetframe. Je mehr Punkte, desto schwerer ist der Mob zu besiegen. Weiterhin gibt es eine generell Unterteilung in normale Mobs, Elitemobs, Heldenmobs und Legendäre Mobs. Erste sind überall zu finden und fürs übliche Sololeveln vorherrschand. Zweitere sind nur mit Gruppen oder allein bei extremen Levelunterschieden bezwingbar. Für die letzten beiden braucht es schon mehrere Gruppen oder Allianzen um sie zu bezwingen. Anfangs kommt einem das ganze recht spanisch vor, später ists eine enorme Hilfe um unterscheiden zu können inwiefern das Monster eine Gefahr ist.


Neu ist das übrigens nicht. Das hatte schon EQ2 mit den Solo-, Heroic- und Epic-Mobs die dann jeweils noch ^ nach oben und unten haben konnten. Vanguard hat das dann aufgegriffen und mit praktisch derselben Einteilung versehen wie wir nun bei Aion sehen, inklusive der Punktewertung. Die entsprechend unterschiedlichen Formen der Targeterfassung hatte auch EQ2 schon.


----------



## Stancer (13. September 2009)

Es gibt sicher Neuerungen aber auch in Aion ist der Anteil an bekannten Sachen sehr hoch.


----------



## Rashnuk (13. September 2009)

Aion ist ein sehr schönes Spiel!
Werde meinen PC sowieso aufrüsten und da hab ich mal bei einem Kumpel Aion auf Max. Grafik gesehen. Unglaublich schöne Grafik bisschen bunt aber dennoch schön. Freue mich drauf es später zu Zocken wobei ich mich frage wie der Endcontent aussehen wird.


----------



## Rayon (13. September 2009)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Freue mich drauf es später zu Zocken wobei ich mich frage wie der Endcontent aussehen wird.


Abyss grinden :>


----------



## Reo_MC (13. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Abyss grinden :>



Abyss PvP > all.
Allein schon die Atmosphäre :>


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Also im Abyss fand ich das Grinden doppelt lustig. Die Mobs waren stark und in regelmäßigen Abständen tauchte ein Mob aus Thelyn Ennor Spielern auf die einen entweder in den Boden gerammt haben oder man sich zum rettenden Turm retten konnte. 
Danke für das nette PVP^^

Ich war der Ranger!

Auch sahen die Keeps recht interessant aus^^


----------



## Düstermond (13. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> was sind nektromanten? meinst du nekromanten? wenn ja dann gibt es die in wow das sind hexenmeister.



Um Gottes Willen, ich hab einen Tippfehler gemacht. Versteck schnell Frauen und Kinder und ruf die Polizei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (13. September 2009)

> was sind nektromanten? meinst du nekromanten? wenn ja dann gibt es die in wow das sind hexenmeister.



Nein, Nekromanten arbeiten unter anderem mit todesmagie und ähnlichem... Sprich Skellete und Untote beschwören, beim hexenmeister in wow sind dämonen... Trifft eher noch auf nen Todesritter zu, auch wenn der platte trägt und nahkämpfer ist... während sich ein nekromant vermutlich doch eher auf seine magischen kräfte verlässt... eine mischung zwischen warlock und dk^^


----------



## Feignaz (13. September 2009)

Also wenn hier schon vergleiche gemacht werden, dann doch bitte zu Diablo 2 z.b. , da gibt es einen Nekromanten, der denke ich mal sehr gut demonstriert was ein solcher so kann und was nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalonier (14. September 2009)

Feignaz schrieb:


> Also wenn hier schon vergleiche gemacht werden, dann doch bitte zu Diablo 2 z.b. , da gibt es einen Nekromanten, der denke ich mal sehr gut demonstriert was ein solcher so kann und was nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In Guild Wars , AoC und Vanguard gibt auch Nekromanten.




Mein selpstgemachter diener -----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 XD


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. September 2009)

für mich unterscheiden sich nekromanten und hexenmeister nur dadurch, dass die einen eben untote und die anderen dämonen beschwären, rest ist ehr gleich..man spielt beide mit fluchspells und co...nur dass der hexenmeister noch ehr selbst dämätscht während der nekro mehr beschwört


----------



## AemJaY (14. September 2009)

so leider is die Beta vorbei, vermisse meinen Kleriker jezt schon.
Aber ey am 20igsten gehts los. Ich freu mich drauf

Wir sehen uns...


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> so leider is die Beta vorbei, vermisse meinen Kleriker jezt schon.
> Aber ey am 20igsten gehts los. Ich freu mich drauf
> 
> Wir sehen uns...



Wieso vorbei? Bin noch im spiel drin Oo


----------



## Sounds (14. September 2009)

Sind doch noch knapp 7h laut: http://kindred.aion.tv/status/


----------



## Bakual (14. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> In Guild Wars , AoC und Vanguard gibt auch Nekromanten.


EverQuest 1 war noch lange vor denen mit nem Nekromanten vertreten. Was davor war entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Traklar (14. September 2009)

Auch ich habe mich ein paar Tage in der Beta rumgetummelt und möchte ein paar Sachen hier niederschreiben.

*1. Die Rassen und Klassen*

Zu Beginn habe ich mir die Elyos zugewant, obwohl ich eigendlich etwas bößes wollte, aber ich muss sagen, die Entscheidung war auch nicht schlecht (und ich hab mehr für den Release zu entdecken). Wie viele sagen sind die Frauen natürlich schöner und lassen sich auch wesendlich stylischer einstellen. Aber auch die Männer (zu denen ich jetzt stehe) haben Styl, vor allem im Kampf, aber dazu komm ich noch.
Also hab ich begonnen mir einen Charakter zu erstellen. Name war schnell gefunden, den den will ich auch zum Release mir reservieren. Ich habe mich nur kurz beim ersten Charakter mit den Einstellungen umgeben, beim zweiten Charakter aber dafür umso mehr. Und ich muss sagen, besser gehts in keinem MMO. Vom Riesen mit Glatze, über den Heihachiverschnitt bis hin zum kleinen süßen schulmädchenhaften Fräulein ist alles drinnen. Ich hab mir dann mal einen Zwerg gebastelt, war nicht schwer und sieht später in voller Montur richtig gut aus.
Die Auswahl der Klasse zu Beginn finde ich in Ordnung, Hdro hat es aber besser gemacht (auch Star Wars Galaxies), bei vielen Cutscenes im Spiel hätten ein paar für die Klasse und deren späterer Werdegang sicher nützlich sein können. Die spätere Auswahl dagegen finde ich zwar spielerisch gelungen (Super Sequenz und die Prequests), aber dafür fehlen mir die Informationen. Ohne mich vorher zu informieren hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich viel davon gewusst.
Der Krieger mit seinen späteren Formen des Templers und des Gladiators sind wahre Überlebenskünstler, ich habe mich teils mit 2 und einmal mit gar 3 Mobs abgegeben und habe es mit etwas Timing und Glück geschafft diese zu besiegen. Dafür hat er aber keine zu tollen Animationen (bin bis lvl 16).
Der Magier mit seinen Formen des Beschwörers und Zauberers haben mich überrascht. Vor allem im Pre20-PvP sind sie recht overpowert, wenn es darum geht einen Melee zu töten. Festfrieren und 2 Feuerzauber -> Tot. Dafür sterben die Spielfiguren gerne im Kreuzfeuer mehrerer Gegner, einen aber machen sie teilweise Instant (bei Crit) down.
Der Priester mit dem Kantor und dem Kleriker sind wie die Krieger wahre Überlebenskünstler, sofern man den richtigen Zeitpunkt für eine Heilung findet. Bis lvl 10 war diese Klasse eine wirklich leichte Wahl, nur finde ich den Kleriker wesendlich passender ab dann als den Kantor, kann aber auch einfach nur die Gewohnheit von WoW her sein.
Zum Schluss bleibt uns dann wohl noch die Klasse des Spähers mit dem Assasinen und den Jäger. Wie soll ein Spiel nur ohne Jäger auskommen? Garnicht, genau das hab ich mir auch bei dieser Klasse gedacht. Aber der Jäger spielt sich nicht unbedingt so wie in WoW, eher wie in Hdro, wohingegen der Assasine ein typischer Schurke ist, der die neue Combotaktik vollstens ausnützt. Diese Klasse war auch recht gut zu spielen, verliert aber sehr schnell an Leben, einen etwas geringeren Dodgecooldown wäre hier hilfreich finde ich. Vor allem für die ersten Gehversuche, wo man noch keine Ausweichwertung durch Rüstung hat. Aber alles im allen ist auch diese Klasse eine sehr gut zu spielende.

Mein Fazit also lautet: Alle Klassen sind gut zu spielen, keine ist für "Profis" und keine für "Anfänger", alle können alles recht fix lernen und wie wenn es ihr eigener Körper wäre, spielen.

*2. Die Startgebiete*

Hier beginne ich auch erstmal mit den Startgebiet der Elyos. Ein farbenfrohes und in Vergleich zu dem der Asmodier sehr sauberes, "unberührtes" Land. Überall sind schöne Lichteffekte zu sehen und auch der große See ist stimmig aufgebaut. Sobald man in den Wald kommt, kommt einen echt das Gefühl auf in einen echten Wald zu stehen, teilweise stehen die Bäume hier sehr dicht und man verliert kurz den Überblick, es war fast so wie damals als ich das erste mal mit einen Nachtelf gestartet bin (war damals genau 11^^also noch recht verspielt), ich hätte am liebsten das Spiel mit der Realität getauscht. Die Quests im ganzen Gebiet sind stimmig und bauen alle auf den Waldgott?!? auf, welcher einem auch später einen Teil seiner Seele (einen Apfel) gibt. Auch gut passt das, wenn man nicht vorher hinläuft, durch ein Video eingeleitetest Gebiet der Goblins in das sonst farbenfrohe Gewirr ein. Es ist abgeholzt und sehr monoton in Braun gehalten. Dafür enthält es hier die ersten etwas schwierigeren Quests, zumal man hier öfters von Bogenschützen beschossen und dadurch gern einen Gegner mehr hat, als einem lieb wäre. Für den Klassenwerdegang muss man hier zweimal in den Abyss und gegen die Deava kämpfen, welches zum Schluss mit einer schönen Sequenz beendet wird und mit satten 72.000 EP belohnt wird. Die Musik vor allem in den Wäldern ist ein Genuss für die Ohren, neben Vogelgeschwitzer, dem Heulen eines Wolfes oder den Grunzen eines der Wildschweine, verbunden mit einer harmonischen Melodie, die nur von dem schnellen Tönen des Kampfes übertönt werden könne, sehr beeindruckent.
Das Startgebiet der Asmodier ist dagegen trist und düster, genauso wie man es von einer Schattenwelt erwartet hätte. Es passt alles genau dahin, wo es steht. Eine von Elend und Leid verwirrte, dunkle und zugleich von einem Funken Hoffnung geprägte, aber auch von Rachegelüste und Wut gegen die Elyos gewande Seite der Welt. Leider ist das Gebiet nicht ganz so einfallsreich geworden (könnte man auch auf der hellen Seite sagen^^), denn die Quests sind teilweise die selben, und auch die Gebiete sind recht gleich aufgebaut. So kommt man z.B. an der gleichen Stelle zum gleichen See um die gleiche Quest an den gleichen Mobs, die zwar anders aussehen aber gleich heißen und genau das Gleiche für die gleiche Quest droppen. Auch hier ist der Klassenwerdegang wieder durch Cutscenes und satten EP geprägt. Die Musik ist oft genau richtig und könnte von einem Hollywoodfilm stammen.

Fazit zu den Startgebieten: Passend und sehr Stimmig, aber nicht einfallsreich genug wie ich finde, dafür hauen es die Hauptstädte aber vor allem beim testen der zweiten Rasse wieder raus. Die Musik ist immer passend und ist nicht, wie es in manchen Tests beschrieben, nervig. Mir haben beide Gebiete sehr gefallen und ich wäre gerne länger geblieben.

*
3. Das Kampfsystem*

Das Kampfsystem wurde ja schon bereits des öfteren genannt. Die 3 Punktetaktik ist sehr eingängig, man sollte nur nicht halbblind sein, oder reaktionsfaul. Den man hat nur gute 2-3 Sekunden um eine Auswahl zu treffen - greife ich jetzt den Gegner mit meiner zweiten Combi an und haue massiv Schaden raus, oder nehme ich lieber den Stärkungsruf und lasse dann meine nächste Combi umso mehr kracken? - diese Fragen sollte man sich schnell stellen, meist wird einfach intuitiv gehandelt, den man hat zu Beginn nicht viele Möglichkeiten, diese aber prägen ein.
Die Möglichkeit sich im Kampf auswirkend auf das Kampfsystem zu bewegen ist vor allem im späteren Bereich sicher nützlich, wenn es dann heißt 1% mehr = +50 Dodge oder Crit. Im Startgebiet aber eher nebensächlich, hier sollte man lieber darauf achten einen Feind von hinten zu kommen und ihn schon mal mit ein, zwei Crits zu begrüßen, ehe er sich umdrehen kann.
Das Kampfsystem baut grundlegend wie in jedem Rollen- und Olinespiel auf das Level und die Stats eines Charakters auf. So habe ich bei meinem Schurken eine sehr gute Dmgsteigerung gehabt, als ich vor allem Crit gesockelt und mit 2- Schwertern bewaffnet mich in den Kampf begeben habe. Auch wenn 2 gleichwertige Dolche schneller sind, fehlt bei der Nebenhand dort doch auch etwas an Schaden. Schaden eigentlich, das 2 Einhandschwerter nicht eine andere Animation haben als 2 Dolche. Lediglich die 2Händer sind dabei anders, wäre auch sonst etwas blöd.
Magier greifen mit einer besonderen Waffe an, den Magierbuch. Dieses Buch ist wie eine normale Waffe mit Schaden und Boni, sowie Sockeln ausgerüstet, ermöglicht den Zaubernden aber automatisch aus der Ferne mit (je nach Typ des Buches) einem Feuer-, Frost-, oder Wasserballs anzugreifen.

Fazit zum Kampfsystem: Das Kampfsystem ist zwar keine Weltneuheit, aber auch nichts alltägliches. Vor allem die Möglichkeit der schnellen Combi mit vielen Auswahlmöglichkeiten machen jeden Kampf zu etwas besonderen, das Bewegen bringt noch einmal einen Bonus, für die, die auf die Pfeile im Kampfgetümel achten.

*4. Die Grafik*

Viele sagen die Grafik ist super, andere würden das Spiel wegen ihr in die Tonne treten. Die Grafik ist in etwa zwischen Warhammer/AoC und Hdro anzusiedeln. Je nach Grafikeinstellung läuft das Spiel aber stets flüssig, auch in überfüllten Gebieten, was man nicht von jedem MMO behaupten kann. So läuft Aion mit Niedrig/Mittel-Einstellung auf meinen Arbeitslaptop, der nicht besonders große Kapazitäten besitzt flüssig im Stile von Runes of Magic, was mein PC eigendlich nicht verkraften würde. Dagegen läuft es auf meinen Highend -Spielepc, mit maximalsten Einstellungen richtig richtig schnell. Knappe 2 Sec Einlogzeit und dann ein ladefreies Spiel ohne auch nur einen einzigen Ruckler, ausnahme derer, die vom Internet her kommen (auch selten, da sehr gutes Lan). Egal wie man das Spiel spielt, es kommt immer ein gutes Flair rüber, auch wenn die Hauptstädte eindeutig an Eindruck verlieren, so halten die Gebiete auch mit niedriger Grafikpracht noch gut mit. Stellt man die Grafik auf das Maximum kann man mit schön plazierten Lichteffekten, Wellenbewegungen und einem wunderschönen Licht und Schattenspiel, sowohl am Charakter als auch an NPCs und der Umgebung nicht drumrum. Vor allem in Wäldern und Höhlen wirkt sich dies wirklich eindrucksvoll aus. Auch die großen Seen mit ihren Einwohnern passen dabei stimmig ins Gesamtkonzept.
Die Kampfeffekte sind typisch MMO und vor allem typisch Asien (soll jetzt nicht negativ sein^^). Helle aufleuchtende Schlitzer hier, kleine Explosionen und einen Feuerschweif hinter der Klinge da. Die Zaubereffekte sind sehr schön, vor allem mit der Charakteranimation verbunden richtig eindrucksvoll gemacht.
Wenn wir schon bei Charakteranimationen sind, die haben es wirklich in sich. Nicht viele MMOs haben eine solch flüssige Bewegungsanimation. Keine steifen "Taste 1 ist die Animation und Taste 2 die", nein es geht alles flüssig in sich über, vorallem in Kombos, so wird aus einem ruckartig von unten kommenden Schlitz mit einer grazilen Drehung, in der man manchmal sogar ein Lachen auf den Gesicht des Kämpfers sehen meint, in einen von Schlägen nur so hämmernden Zoro-gefährenden Z-Bewegung über. Spätestens hier sollten den meisten WoW-Suchtis und Uraltspiele-Gamern (Auch hier keine Beleidigung oder negatives herausziehen) die Kinnladen nur so herunter rasseln.

Fazit zur Grafik: Vielleicht nicht der erwartete Übersteiger, aber doch ein Hit, sofern man den den asiatischen Styl mag. Verbunden mit den Kampfgeräuschen und Schreie der Charaktere und Gegner sehr stimmig im Kampf. Auch die Gebiete selbst sind absolut stylisch. Überall gibt es kleine, leicht übersehbare, Kleinigkeiten, die meinem meist erst beim zweiten und dann wohl ruhigerem Durchspielen aufzufallen scheinen.


*5. Interface und Infrastruktur*

Das Interface ist wie in jedem MMO standardisiert. Auch wenn man hier und da einige Neuerungen finden kann. So z.B. die Gegneranzeige, welche sich in der oberen Mitte befindet und einem bei Treffern immer kurz anzeigt, wie viel Dmg man gemacht hat, bevor die HP herunter gehen. Durch die Aufteilung des Interfaces im untersten Viertel des Bildschirmes ist die Sicht auf die Gebiete recht groß gehalten. Leider geht einem manchmal die Übersicht über die HP flöten und so sieht man sich mit 20% HP in einen neu begonnen Kampf wieder, den man als nicht Priester meist nur schwer schafft. 
Das komplette Interface lässt sich aber durch einen einfachen Klick in den Optionen in einen WoW- und Hdro-like aussehendes ändern. Charakterübersicht oben links, Minimap rechts, dazwischen der Gegner, unten Aktionsleisten in der Mitte und diese eingerammt wie in WoW mit den Greifen.

Die Infrastruktur in Aion ist zwar nicht neu aber gut aufgebaut, so hat jeder Spieler ab Lvl 1 die Möglichkeit an jeder beliebigen Stelle einen privaten Store zu eröffnen in dem man jede Art von nicht gebundener Ausrüstung, Tränke, Essen oder einfach nur Schrott für jeden Preis verkaufen kann. Dazu sitzt man sich einfach an eine belebte (oder auch weniger belebte) Stelle des Spiels und wartet darauf, dass ein findiger Spieler genau dein Schnäppchen findet und es kauft. Dies geht vor allem gut mit Ausrüstung und Sockelsteinen, aber auch mit Essen und Trinken. 

Wie in jedem Spiel gibt es auch ein Standartauktionshaus. Dort kann man aber auch direkt die Auktionen seiner Twinks sehen, genau das selbe gibt es auch bei der Bank. Dort gibt es extra ein Abteil, wo man Gegenstände über seinen ganzen Server mit Chars des selben Accounts teilen kann. Also kein lästiges hin und her geschickte mehr.
Bei der Post gibt es auch einige nette Änderungen. Zum einen gibt es natürlich die normale Post, zum anderen die Eilpost. Hierzu erscheint ein extra Symbol an der Minimap. Klickt man darauf erscheint ein Eichhörnchenmann, der auch promt als Briefkasten dient, aber danach auch wieder verschwindet.

Für Gilden (im Spiel Legionen genannt) gibt es ebenfalls ein eigenes Bankfach und dazu ein eigenes Levelsystem.

So kann man z.B. mit Lvl 1 nur eine Gilde erstellen und einen Wappenumhang (hängt links an der Schulter stylisch herab) besitzen. Ab lvl 2 kann man bereits seinen Wappenumhang ändern und einige nette Änderungen nützen. Ab Level 3 wird es richtig nice. Dann nämlich kann man seine eigenen Bilder hochladen und diese an Stelle des Wappenrocks setzen, also wie wäre es dann mit der Internetseite und dem offiziellen Wappen? Kein Problem. Es gibt noch viele viele Änderungen, die ich aber nicht testen konnte, sofern man seine Gilde ein lvl höher setzt.

*6. Beruf*

Hier muss ich mich recht kurz fassen, den ich war einfach zu faul sie zu testen. Was ich aber weiß ist, dass jeder Charakter alle Berufe lernen und ausüben kann. Die Materialien können erbeutet oder geerntet werden. Zum Ernten wird nur ein Skill benötigt, der auch bereits vorhanden ist. Dabei gibt es beim Ernten ein eigenes Fenster, dort befinden sich 2 Balken, die je nach Glück und Skill (vielleicht gibt's auch einen Trick) sich entweder Positiv (blau) oder Negativ (Rot) nach rechts verschieben. Je nachdem, welcher Balken als erstes voll ist hat man geerntet (blau) oder es ist einem missglückt (rot).
Es kann auch mal vorkommen, dass man einen Boost bekommt, dann bewegt sich der Balken fast bis zum Ende und wird dann meistens auch voll, aber nicht immer.

Fazit zu den Berufen: Sie sind typisch für ein MMO (Schneider, Schmied, Alchemi….) und passen sich ebenfalls in das Spiel ein. Das steigern der Fähigkeiten ist eigentlich keine Kunst, sofern man weiß wo man die Materialien bekommt.

*
7. Allgemeines Fazit*

Aion ist ein Spiel, das man testen muss, um zu wissen, ob es einen gefällt oder nicht. Mir hat es sehr gefallen, zum einen ist es sehr benutzerfreundlich, sowohl in der Handhabung als auch in den Computervoraussetzungen, jeder PC, der halbwegs Spiele zum laufen bringt (die etwa von 2004/05 stammen) sollte mit Aion keine Probleme bekommen. 
Die Klassen und Rassen passen zueinander und durch das Gleichgewicht auf beiden Seiten sollte es im PvP keine Probleme geben. 
Man muss aber den asiatischen Flair, überwiegend in den Charaktern, mögen, sonst ist das Spiel nichts für einen.
_
*Also meine Aussage für das Spiel: Wer es hat sollte es unbedingt zocken, wer es nicht hat vielleicht auf eine Testversion warten, oder es bei Freunden anzocken, es lohnt sich.*_


----------



## Raaandy (14. September 2009)

wie gefällt mir aion?

es ist vorbestellt, nach den ersten beiden tagen beta =) reicht das als antwort *g*


----------



## Lari (14. September 2009)

Nach dem OpenBeta-Ende würde ich sagen: Nein, Aion wird kein Spiel, mit dem du glücklich wirst.
Irgendwie fehlte mir die Motivation weiter zu machen. Bei anderen Spielen, die frisch gestartet sind, war ich richtig gefesselt, selbst wenn ein Charwipe anstand.

Auf gut Glück ins Endgame zu leveln ist mir keine 40 Euro (?) wert, vor allem da das Leveln mir ja eh keinen Spaß gemacht hat.

Ich wünsch euch dann mal einen reibungslosen Start und eine gelungene, deutsche Lokalisierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Dann korrigiere doch bitte deine Aussage auf "kein Spiel, mit dem ICH glücklich werde" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja de Facto eine subjektive Wahrnehmung und keine Tatsache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich bin schwer von dem SPiel überzeugt...hat mich sofort gefesselt und freue mich drauf meinen Templer nun endlich ins Endgame leveln zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mich besonders beeindruckt hat ist die Mühe Seitens NCSoft, den sinnvollen Wünschen der Spieler nach zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Dann korrigiere doch bitte deine Aussage auf "kein Spiel, mit dem ICH glücklich werde"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagte er doch, kein spiel mit dem DU glücklich wirst :-P


----------



## Lari (14. September 2009)

Wenn ich mit mir selbst rede duze ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War schon so gemeint, wie du es geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (14. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Nach dem OpenBeta-Ende würde ich sagen: Nein, Aion wird kein Spiel, mit dem du glücklich wirst.
> Irgendwie fehlte mir die Motivation weiter zu machen. Bei anderen Spielen, die frisch gestartet sind, war ich richtig gefesselt, selbst wenn ein Charwipe anstand.
> 
> Auf gut Glück ins Endgame zu leveln ist mir keine 40 Euro (?) wert, vor allem da das Leveln mir ja eh keinen Spaß gemacht hat.
> ...



was meinste mit 40 euro? monatlich kostest 12,99 um heut ganz wow zu zockn musn man 15 euro für classic ausgeben 20 für bc und 35 für wotlk+ ne gamecard für 28 euro oder konto


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit mir selbst rede duze ich mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So nen ähnlichen tick hatte auch Caesar, der hat von sich immer in der dritten Person geredet. Was aus ihm geworden ist, weiss ja jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (14. September 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> was meinste mit 40 euro? monatlich kostest 12,99 um heut ganz wow zu zockn musn man 15 euro für classic ausgeben 20 für bc und 35 für wotlk+ ne gamecard für 28 euro oder konto


45 Euro kostet die Vollversion von Aion bei Amazon. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich mir kein Spiel kaufe, das mir am Anfang schon keinen Spaß macht. Ist doch eigentlich selbstverständlich, oder?


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> 45 Euro kostet die Vollversion von Aion bei Amazon. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich mir kein Spiel kaufe, das mir am Anfang schon keinen Spaß macht. Ist doch eigentlich selbstverständlich, oder?



Wobei man sagen muss, es gibt viele Spiele, die erst spät richtig aufblühen. Nimm z.B. mal FF11. Am Anfang war ich total "überfordert" und wollt das Spiel nach einem Tag schon in die Tonne werfen. Aber hab mich doch damit beschäftigt, und siehe da: Es machte im späteren Levelverlauf doch spass.
Allerdings hab ich nur 10€ dafür bezahlt, insofern geb ich dir natürlich recht.


----------



## Tamîkus (14. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> 45 Euro kostet die Vollversion von Aion bei Amazon. Ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich mir kein Spiel kaufe, das mir am Anfang schon keinen Spaß macht. Ist doch eigentlich selbstverständlich, oder?



jop ist verständlich wen das spiel einem keinen spass macht solte man es auch net spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (14. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich durch die Welt bewege oder einfach nur ein paar leichte NPCs aus den Latschen hauen möchte, dann spiele ich nur mit der Maus. Irgendwie krieg ich es jedoch nicht gebacken mit der Maus zu laufen und _gleichzeitig_ zu drehen.



Ich Steuere nur mit der Maus und drehe noch die Kamara rum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am besten geht das, wenn du auf ne Maustaste Automatisches laufen drauflegst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (14. September 2009)

Aion /thumbs up

Das Spiel wird sich Entwicklen müssen, aber das ist selbstverständlich. Mir macht es einen riesen Spass. Es ist nicht wirklich DIE Inovation im MMORPG Markt aber mir gefällt die Atmosphäre und die Klassen.

Das Einzige was mich wirklich, tierisch genervt hat in der Beta war der Regionale Channel.

Ich hoffe das sich das mit dem Release beruhigt, denn das wirklich omnipräsente Gelaber über WoW ging mir, Sprichwörtlich auf den Sack.

Ich habe nichts gegen WoW, werde es auch weiterhin ab und an starten und daddeln. Aber Aion ist Aion und WoW ist WoW, Epische Gespräche über diese beiden Spiele sollen bitte in einem eigenen, privaten Channel ausgetragen werden oder auf ihren eigenen Servern bleiben.


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Mein erster Eindruck zu Aion.
Gelungenes Spiel das sehr viel Spass macht.
Schöne Athmosphäre, ok die Story ist  bis jetzt ein bischen Flach (Gedächnis verloren usw...) bin aber auch nur bis 29 gekommen und bin gespannt was da noch kommt.
Ein paar sehr Inovative Idee haben die Entwickler reingebracht.
Bin auf das Balancing im höheren Bereich gespannt (der Kantor ist im Lowlevel Bereich sehr stark) 

Freue mich schon auf den Serverstart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klaro hat ein neues Spiel kleine Fehler drin und ein paar Startschwierigkeiten aber alles in allem sehr gut durchdacht.
Bin sehr auf`s Endgame gespannt.

Alles in allem wird es vielen Spielern ne menge spassige Zeit bringen.


----------



## Bakual (14. September 2009)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird sich Entwicklen müssen, aber das ist selbstverständlich. Mir macht es einen riesen Spass. Es ist nicht wirklich DIE Inovation im MMORPG Markt aber mir gefällt die Atmosphäre und die Klassen.


Das ist das Problem an Aion. Es IST bereits 1 Jahr auf dem Markt und hat schon bald ein weiteres Jahr Live-Entwicklung hinter sich. Es ist eben NICHT selbstverständlich dass es sich "noch entwickeln" muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmbersLeft (14. September 2009)

also insgesamt gefällt mir Aion sehr gut .. es ist das erste spiel nach wow was mich wirklich wieder beeindrucken konnte ... Eve Online lasse ich jetzt außen voran, da es meiner Meinung nach einem ganz anderem Bereich zuzuordnen ist 

was mich lediglich geschockt hat waren die massiven Probleme beim Login Server in der Open Beta ... das hatte ich in der closed nicht .. den Punkt müssen sie noch verbessern , ansonsten wirds wieder einen Flamekrieg gegen NCSoft geben.

Aber allen in allem - und sollten die technischen Probleme gelöst werden - werden wir es wahrscheinlich mit einem wunderbaren Spiel zu tun bekommen ... bin auf jeden Fall mal 1 , 2 Monate dabei .. und wenn der Endcontent passt, dann sicherlich auch nich darüber hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cheers 
EL


----------



## Bakual (14. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Ein paar sehr Inovative Idee haben die Entwickler reingebracht.
> 
> ...
> 
> Klaro hat ein neues Spiel kleine Fehler drin und ein paar Startschwierigkeiten aber alles in allem sehr gut durchdacht.


Das mit den Innovativen Ideen halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich hab ned wirklich was innovatives entdecken können. Alles bis aufs Fliegen hab ich so oder sehr ähnlich schon anderswo gesehen.

Betreffs kleine Fehler: Das Spiel ist *nicht* neu, es läuft schon bald nen Jahr in Korea. Startschwierigkeiten dürfte es gar keine mehr geben welche nicht mit den neuen Quests oder Lokalisierung zusammenhängt.


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem an Aion. Es IST bereits 1 Jahr auf dem Markt und hat schon bald ein weiteres Jahr Live-Entwicklung hinter sich. Es ist eben NICHT selbstverständlich dass es sich "noch entwickeln" muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Spiel entwickelt sich nunmal weiter.Alleine schon das NCSoft für uns Europäer westliche Gesichter etc. reingebracht haben finde ich persönlich eine Entwicklung.Und sie werden auch noch mehr auf uns eingehen da sie und halten wollen und noch mehr Spieler dazugewinnen möchten.

Dafür das es erst ein Jahr auf dem Markt ist finde ich es riesig und freue mich schon auf das was da noch so auf uns zukommt in nächster Zeit.


----------



## Daniel de Foe (14. September 2009)

Sooo...dann willich auchma:
- Hab die Preorder, also werd ichs auch zocken.
- Grafik: joa...nett, was auch zu erwarten war...aaaber: im Gegensatz zu WAR sieht man bei all der Pracht noch nicht mal ne Kette, geschweige denn große Unterschiede zwischen den gleichklassigen Rüstungen (wie auch bei GW), hierfür ein fettes MINUS.
- Balancing: wenn der Priester im späteren Verlauf (wenn er Flügel hat, bin mit dem nicht sooo weit gekommen) so imba bleibt, werd ichs wohl nicht lange spielen: Ich hab nen gleichleveligen Mage gelegt (dem ist irgendwann das Mana ausgegangen) und 3+1+1 PVE-Gegner geplättet: da wär ein Krieger schneller in die Knie gegangen.
- Nett sind die Channels: Wenns mit auf einem zu voll wird, switch ich eben. 
- Langzeitmotivation/Spielerzahlen: Wenns so wie in WAR wird, dass man dauernd von Megazergs geplättet wird, wirds das schnell gewesen sein. Dergleichen wenig halte ich von wochenlangem Farmen etc: da geh ich dann lieber wieder zu WAR, WOW oder EvE. Bislang find ich das Crafting-System aber recht umgänglich. Zudem kommt die Community: Wenn man, wie bei GW, mit nem Haufen Vollhonks dauernd an Stellen scheitert, wo man mit NPCs durchkäme wirkt das ebenfalls demotivierend. Also: strengen wir uns an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist wie bei WAR: Potential ist da, was draus wird wird man sehen.


----------



## RealHaspa (14. September 2009)

Heisst also das ein Spiel, wenn es Startet, so bestehn muss? Ohne sich zu Entwickeln ? Ah Ha....

Bezüglich ein Jahr alt, läuft ja schon in Korea.

Ja genau, in KOREA. Da ist auch ein Teil der Spielmechanik anders (Beispiel, es gibt eine Online Zeitkontrolle, nach X Std. werden deine XP halbiert, weil die Asiaten die Angewohnheit haben zu lang zu spielen).

Mal abgesehn davon das es in NA/EU eine komplett neue Serverlandschaft gibt. Anderes Abrechnungssystem etc. das muss getestet und optimiert werden.

Ihr dürft beim Service, Entwicklung, Support eines MMORPG nicht davon ausgehn das beim Spieleinhalt Schluß ist.


----------



## Shaft13 (14. September 2009)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> ich sagte nicht das es "schlimm" wäre. ich mag aion sehr sehr gerne eben auch oder vor allem weil ich Lineage2 sehr mochte und Aion der Quasi Nachfolger ist. Es spielt sich fast identisch.



Richtig,und genau das wollen viele nicht einsehen. L2 hat gezeigt, das Asia MMOs in der Westlichen Welt wegen ihrer Eigenheiten nicht der große Renner sind. Genauso wird es bei AION sein. Wer mit L2 längere Zeit was anfangen konnte, wird AION lieben. Aber die meisten werden sich nach kurzer Zeit (1-3 Monate) von AIOn abwenden,weil es eben doch viele Dinge "Asiatischer" macht, was im Westen bei den meisten auf Dauer nicht so gut ankommt.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Oh da isser wieder unser Medium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (14. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Richtig,und genau das wollen viele nicht einsehen. L2 hat gezeigt, das Asia MMOs in der Westlichen Welt wegen ihrer Eigenheiten nicht der große Renner sind. Genauso wird es bei AION sein. Wer mit L2 längere Zeit was anfangen konnte, wird AION lieben. Aber die meisten werden sich nach kurzer Zeit (1-3 Monate) von AIOn abwenden,weil es eben doch viele Dinge "Asiatischer" macht, was im Westen bei den meisten auf Dauer nicht so gut ankommt.



und das weißt du weil du schon so viel endgame gespielt hast? oder schon 1 bis 3 monate gespielt hast?


----------



## Shaft13 (14. September 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> und das weißt du weil du schon so viel endgame gespielt hast? oder schon 1 bis 3 monate gespielt hast?



Warum soll es bei AIOn anders sein wie bei WAR und AOC??

Zumal viele der Jubler hier gar keinen Max Level erreichen werden,weil es deutlich länger dauert als in anderen Spielen.

Schlussendlich hat L2 gezeigt, das Asia MMOs im westlichen Teil der Welt nicht wirklich die Massen anziehen.

Aber gut, vor dem AOC oder WAR Start hätte man die gleichen Antworten von den Fanbois gesagt bekommen,wenn man keine Megapositiven Zukunftsaussichten geschrieben hätte.

Freut euch auf AION und ärgert euch,das ihr eure Zeit jahrelang mit anderen MMOs verschwendet habt, wo ihr doch schons eit Jahren euren Heiligen Gral hättet spielen können. Nur mit dem Namen L2.

Komischerweise hat das nur wenige gereizt.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Der Typ is so super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennst du Killercommander? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der war etwa genauso amüsant wie du.....immer weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (14. September 2009)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Heisst also das ein Spiel, wenn es Startet, so bestehn muss? Ohne sich zu Entwickeln ? Ah Ha....
> 
> Bezüglich ein Jahr alt, läuft ja schon in Korea.
> 
> ...


Nein, das heisst es beileibe nicht. Natürlich nicht. Ein MMORPG soll, ja muss sich entwickeln. Aber wenn mir jemand beim Release sagt dass sich das Spiel halt noch entwickeln muss, heisst das doch auf deutsch dass es zur Zeit noch nicht genug entwickelt ist. Für nen Spiel das schon nen Jahr releast ist, ist das eine tödliche Aussage. Ein MMORPG soll aber schon entwickelt sein, und sich natürlich WEITERentwickeln, aber ned damits spielbar wird oder so sondern um neuen Content reinzubringen und allfällige Fehler auszubügeln die neu auftauchen.

Die Spielmechanik die geändert wurde ist minimalst. Das ist technisch ein "Schalter" in der Software. Bugs kanns damit keine geben. Und die Meldung dass du schon ne Stunde spielst und doch ausloggen sollst kommt auch bei der Euro-Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Serverlandschaft und die Abrechnungssysteme sind klar. Das sind genau die Kosten die ich meinte (zusammen mit der Lokalisierung) die relativ schnell gedeckt sein werden. NCSoft hat da auch schon vieles von der Infrastruktur und Know-How vorhanden aus ihren bisherigen Spielen. Da erwarte ich nicht dass sie grosse Probleme damit haben dies zu erweitern. Und genau das wurde in der Beta getestet, nichts anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (14. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Der Typ is so super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Shaft13 (14. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Der Typ is so super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach ja, die typischen Kinderpostings wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat.

Nun ja,die kann man ja Past and Copy vor jedem MMO Start immer schön einfügen, um die pösen,pösen Buben zu schelten,die das neue MMO nicht als den heiligen Gral ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Heisst keine Ahnung mehr nicht das man vorher etwas dazu gesagt haben müsste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denk drüber nach und warte auf eine Reaktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radul (14. September 2009)

Also ich finde es eigentlich super bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten die nicht hätten sein müssen. Z.B. das der Char beim Schweben plötzlich Aufwind bekommt wenn kaum noch flugzeit vorhanden ist und man dann unweigerlich in den Tot stürzt. Es könnten auch öfter mal Rifts auftreten nicht nur 2 mal am Tag (die elyos haben uns fast ununterbrochen angegriffen da stimmt doch dann was nicht). Ich persönlich hätte mir auch mehr Farben gewünscht mit denen ich meine Rüssi gestalten kann. Als Asmodier Blau,Türkis, Lila usw. schon sehr hell sowas passt eher zu den Elyos^^ wie wärs mit schwarz oder nem dunklen rot?!


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Ach ja, die typischen Kinderpostings wenn man keine Argumente mehr hat.
> 
> Nun ja,die kann man ja Past and Copy vor jedem MMO Start immer schön einfügen, um die pösen,pösen Buben zu schelten,die das neue MMO nicht als den heiligen Gral ansehen
> 
> ...



Also wenn du den Unterschied zwischen dem Aion Start und dem von AoC oder WAR nicht sehen kannst und/oder keinerlei Unterschied in Bezug auf "Polish" dieser unterschiedlichen Produkte zu Release feststellen kannst, dann ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen.

Ja es stimmt, dass die meisten hier das Aion Endgame noch nicht gespielt haben.

Aber:

Sowohl bei AoC als auch bei WAR haben nur sehr wenige Leute wegen mangelndem Endcontent aufgehört. Die weit größere Zahl hat schon lange vorher aufgehört, wegen der Bugs, der schlechten Performance, den CTDs, den Lags, den Systemanforderungen usw. usw. Aus diesem Grund schätze ich, dass Aion auf jeden Fall erfolgreicher als AoC oder WAR sein wird. Nachdem zwar spät, aber dennoch gestern der "you cannot run any more client" bug behoben wurde und Gameguard weniger zickt denn je wird der Launch zwar sicherlich nicht perfekt, aber Aion minimiert folgende Faktoren, die bei AoC und WAR viele Kunden frustriert haben:

- es gibt sehr wenige bugs, vor allem kaum gravierende
- Aion bietet sowohl PVP als auch PVE (nur PVP alleine hat keine sehr große Zielgruppe)
- Aion bietet ein tolles Craftingsystem (fehlt bei WAR gänzlich)
- Aion läuft auch auf älteren Rechnern und kann somit ein viel größeres Publikum erreichen als AoC oder WAR
- kaum Lags
- Aion startet bei uns mit sehr viel Content, weil 1.5
- Aion hat eine etwas schwierigere Levelkurve wodurch auch nicht die Mehrheit nach 1 Monat maxlvl erreicht hat und sich "langweilt"

Nicht jedes Setting spricht jeden Spieler an, aber solange die Sache auf ihrem Gebiet gut gemacht ist (und das ist Aion) ist das nicht ausschlaggebend für Erfolg oder Misserfolg. Es hassen genausoviele Leute den "Scheiß Asia Stil" wie das "Blutrünstige AoC" oder den "hässlichen WAR Comic". Insofern nimmt sich das nichts. Was sich sehr wohl etwas nimmt ist, wenn man anfangen muss rumzueiern, das Spiel abstürzt, nicht läuft, lagt oder verbuggt ist usw. Das ist dann keine Geschmacksfrage mehr sondern das mag einfach niemand.

Insofern ist auch der größte Minuspunkt für Aion ganz klar:

- Gameguard

Je nachdem wie schlecht dies sich zum Release verhält wird sich maßgeblich auf den Erfolg des Spieles auswirken. Bisher hatten sehr viele Leute Probleme damit, auch wenn man zugeben muss, dass bis zum Ende der OB sehr daran gefeilt wurde.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Es gehen auch Rifts alle 2 Stunden auf nicht 2 mal am Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So war zumindest das Timing in der CB weiss net ob das beim Release anders sein wird.

Das mit dem Aufwind stimmt allerdings kann gefährlich werden aber wenn man so wenig Flugzeit hat sollte man auch schon relativ weit unten sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (14. September 2009)

wieso sollten asia mmos in europa nicht ankommen? das sind nur vorurteile von wow spielern. Wenn ich einen außländer nich mag heißt das nicht, das ich alle nicht mag.


----------



## Bakual (14. September 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> wieso sollten asia mmos in europa nicht ankommen? das sind nur vorurteile von wow spielern. Wenn ich einen außländer nich mag heißt das nicht, das ich alle nicht mag.


Das war bisher die Erfahrung, keine Vorurteile. Das liegt einfach daran dass Asiaten komplett anders ticken als Westler. Aion wurde genau deswegen dem Westler angepasst (und EQ2 hat genau deswegen extra optionalen Asien-Charakterlook verpasst gekriegt). Das gabs bisher bei Asia-Spielen nicht und deshalb wird Aion hier erfolgreicher sein als die anderen Asia-Spiele.


----------



## Düstermond (14. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Das gabs bisher bei Asia-Spielen nicht und deshalb wird Aion hier erfolgreicher sein als die anderen Asia-Spiele.



Kommt "Runes of Magic" nicht auch aus Asien? Jedenfalls lassen lustige Häschen und grinsende Pilze im Startgebiet drauf schliessen.
Wie erfolgreich es ist, kann man bei einem Free2Play Spiel ja leider nicht an den aktiven Accounts messen, aber es hat immerhin eine Daseinsberechtigung, von daher ist Aion nicht das erste asiatische Spiel, was sich im Westmarkt einzunieschen versucht.


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2009)

Bei Asiatischen Games wurde einfach auch nie großartig der Versuch gestartet sie im Westen populär zu machen. Wer kannte schon Lineage oder Lineage II hier bei uns als sie "kurz vorm Release" standen?  Davon wußte einfach keiner und man hat auch nie versucht die Spiele zu lokalisieren, groß zu bewerben, hypen oder sonstwie bekanntzumachen.

Insgesamt halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, dass die Asiaten großartig anders ticken würden  bei MMOs. 6 Mio Asia-WoW Accounts sprechen deutlich dafür, dass ihnen genau dasselbe gefällt wie auch uns Westlern, keine Ahnung wie man auf eine andere Idee kommt. Umgekehrt gibt es genug Westler, die auch F2P Asiagames spielen.


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Eigentlich ist es ja eher so, dass die ganzen Asia spiele bei uns als F2P Spiele enden. Siehe Perfect World + co.


----------



## RealHaspa (14. September 2009)

Bakual schrieb:


> Nein, das heisst es beileibe nicht. Natürlich nicht. Ein MMORPG soll, ja muss sich entwickeln. Aber wenn mir jemand beim Release sagt dass sich das Spiel halt noch entwickeln muss, heisst das doch auf deutsch dass es zur Zeit noch nicht genug entwickelt ist. Für nen Spiel das schon nen Jahr releast ist, ist das eine tödliche Aussage. Ein MMORPG soll aber schon entwickelt sein, und sich natürlich WEITERentwickeln, aber ned damits spielbar wird oder so sondern um neuen Content reinzubringen und allfällige Fehler auszubügeln die neu auftauchen.



Es gibt Spiele die sind schon seit 5 Jahren auf dem Markt und noch nicht Fertig Entwickelt, da sind sogar noch Bugs aus der damaligen Beta drin ^^ . Das Spiel ist im übrigen recht Erfolgreich auf dem MMORPG Markt vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bakual schrieb:


> Die Spielmechanik die geändert wurde ist minimalst. Das ist technisch ein "Schalter" in der Software. Bugs kanns damit keine geben. Und die Meldung dass du schon ne Stunde spielst und doch ausloggen sollst kommt auch bei der Euro-Version
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt weitere Änderungen, neben Grafischen, wurden Quests angepasst, NPCs geändert. Das ganze ist nicht mal eben ein "Schalter". Wie lang hast du die Asiatische Version gespielt bzw wieviel Software hast du bisher entwickelt und/oder getestet/QAt ? Glaube mir dein Schalter kann mehr Bugs verursachen als du denkst, alleine der Testaufwand für og Beispiel "Halbe XP nach X Zeit" liegt schätzungsweise bei 2-3 Tagen. BTW ich hatt ein der Open Beta bisher noch nicht den Hinweis das ich ausloggen soll ^^



Bakual schrieb:


> Die neue Serverlandschaft und die Abrechnungssysteme sind klar. Das sind genau die Kosten die ich meinte (zusammen mit der Lokalisierung) die relativ schnell gedeckt sein werden. NCSoft hat da auch schon vieles von der Infrastruktur und Know-How vorhanden aus ihren bisherigen Spielen. Da erwarte ich nicht dass sie grosse Probleme damit haben dies zu erweitern. Und genau das wurde in der Beta getestet, nichts anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ebend nicht. Es entstand ein komplett neues RZ, natürlich haben sie Erfahrung mit dem Aufbau und dem Betreiben, das schließt aber nicht aus das diesmal alles NEU gemacht wurde. Alleine die neuen Server, Konfigurationen, Backupsysteme, Redundanz usw. Weißt du überhaupt was der Betrieb eines RZ kostet ? Selbst wenn man die Racks nur anmietet ? Abgesehn von den Wartungsarbeiten ? Und natürlich wurde mit der Beta auch getestet wie sich die Server und Datenbanken unter Last verhalten aber da sist einer der vielen Tests die Erforderlich sind.

BTW og. 5 Jahre am Markt bestehendes Spiel hat auch Heute noch "Lags", Probleme mit Ihren Serverinstanzen und Log In Probleme. Die haben auch Erfahrung ^^


----------



## Enyalios (14. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Der Typ is so super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Paar Seiten vorher hatte er ja leider nichts mehr zu melden, jetzt spielt er halt paar Seiten weiter die Platte von neuem ab.

Natürlich allesamt fundierte Aussagen seinerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber was soll er machen ? Er spielt halt AION schon seit Asia-Release...


----------



## Ascalonier (14. September 2009)

In jeden MMO spiegelt sich die Kultur des jeweiligen Landes wieder.
Vieleicht versuchen die Koreaner ihr Teilungstrauma zu verarbeiten zwischen Nord und Süd .
Elyos und Asmodia geteilt duch das Abyss.


----------



## Kankuso (14. September 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar lohnt es sich jetzt den OB Client zu laden das ich bei release nicht mehr so viel installieren muss?


----------



## Enyalios (14. September 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> In jeden MMO spiegelt sich die Kultur des jeweiligen Landes wieder.
> Vieleicht versuchen die Koreaner ihr Teilungstrauma zu verarbeiten zwischen Nord und Süd .
> Elyos und Asmodia geteilt duch das Abyss.



Stimmt ja, und Blizzard den amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg und und und...

@Kankuso:

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Am besten gleich den 1.5er Client über Fileplanet.


----------



## EyeofSauron (14. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar lohnt es sich jetzt den OB Client zu laden das ich bei release nicht mehr so viel installieren muss?


ja


----------



## Kankuso (14. September 2009)

danke


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2009)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Es gibt weitere Änderungen, neben Grafischen, wurden Quests angepasst, NPCs geändert. Das ganze ist nicht mal eben ein "Schalter". Wie lang hast du die Asiatische Version gespielt bzw wieviel Software hast du bisher entwickelt und/oder getestet/QAt ? Glaube mir dein Schalter kann mehr Bugs verursachen als du denkst, alleine der Testaufwand für og Beispiel "Halbe XP nach X Zeit" liegt schätzungsweise bei 2-3 Tagen. BTW ich hatt ein der Open Beta bisher noch nicht den Hinweis das ich ausloggen soll ^^



Auch wenn du prinzipiell Recht hast, dass Softwareentwicklung nichts einfaches ist, so muss man doch auch sagen, dass die große "westernization" von Aion eher ein Marketing-Gag ist als alles andere. Das Spiel ist Version 1.5 aus Asien, die Quests die angeblich "dazugekommen sind" sind genauso bei den Asiaten dazugekommen und zufällig lässt sich das nun "günstig" als "Anti-Grinder-Entwicklung" bewerben.

Aion hat eine Lokalisierung bekommen bei der man (laut eigener Aussage) versucht hat der Kultur der jeweiligen Sprachgruppe gerecht zu werden anstatt einfach den Text stumpf zu übersetzen. Das ist eigentlich nichts besonderes und sollte von jeder guten Übersetzung sowieso erwartet werden (auch bei Büchern usw. übersetzt man nicht wörtlich, weil der Sinn vieler Dinge verloren geht).

Ich wüßte nicht, dass grafisch etwas verändert worden wäre, oder dass NPCs oder Quests verändert worden wären. Auch die "westlichen Charaktermodels" sind keine Neuerung sondern einfach abgespeicherte Einstellungsmöglichkeiten die man schon vorher hatte. Höchstens die neuen Frisuren sind wirklich "speziell dazugekommen", wobei es genauso gut sein kann, dass die einfach im Rahmen von 1.5 gekommen sind.

Alles in allem würde ich sehr vorsichtig sein, wenn ich sage, dass Aion für den westlichen Markt angepasst wurde und mich einfach darauf beschränken, dass man es sprachlich lokalisiert hat. Ansonsten ist das Spiel wohl zu 99,999% genau dasselbe und die paar Frisuren machen den Braten da auch nicht fett.


----------



## Bakual (15. September 2009)

RealHaspa schrieb:


> Es gibt weitere Änderungen, neben Grafischen, wurden Quests angepasst, NPCs geändert. Das ganze ist nicht mal eben ein "Schalter". Wie lang hast du die Asiatische Version gespielt bzw wieviel Software hast du bisher entwickelt und/oder getestet/QAt ? Glaube mir dein Schalter kann mehr Bugs verursachen als du denkst, alleine der Testaufwand für og Beispiel "Halbe XP nach X Zeit" liegt schätzungsweise bei 2-3 Tagen. BTW ich hatt ein der Open Beta bisher noch nicht den Hinweis das ich ausloggen soll ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Schalter bezog sich natürlich auf die "halbe XP nach Y Stunden" und das gibt keine 2-3 Tage zu testen. Da bin ich mir 100% sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Quests waren wohl das aufwändigste, angesichts der Qualität derselben (und dass sie auf Elyos und Asmodierseite identisch sind) hält sich das im Rahmen. Übermässig viele sinds ja auch nicht. Im Vergleich mit anderen Spielen sinds sogar erschreckend wenig Quests, gerade genug dass man damit leveln kann, aber zuwenig um mit nem neuen Char was anderes machen zu können.
Du hattest den Hinweis zum Ausloggen bestimmt auch, nur hast ihn übersehen. Ist ne Textmeldung glaub im Chat drin, gelb oder so. Ich glaube nicht dass deine Open Beta anders war als meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich weiss in etwa wasn RZ kostet. Wir haben bei uns 2 davon im Betrieb (redundant an 2 verschiedenen Orten, das wird NCSoft vermutlich nicht haben). Ich vermute mal NCSoft braucht etwas in ähnlicher Grössenordnung wie wir das hier haben. Ich bin überzeugt dass sie diese Kosten recht schnell drin haben, auch wenns "nur" 100'000 Spieler spielen sollten. Trotzdem ists so dass es einfacher ist als nen neues Spiel zu releasen. Die Software ist schon weitgehend getestet, kompatible Hardware ist bekannt und kann von Korea kopiert werden. Das KnowHow für den Netzwerkaufbau haben sie aus anderen Spielen und von Korea, das sollte nix schieflaufen. Da fällt der grosse Test-Teil weg. Trotzdem kanns natürlich Probleme geben, aber bei weitem nicht soviel wie bei nem neuen Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bakual (15. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch wenn du prinzipiell Recht hast, dass Softwareentwicklung nichts einfaches ist, so muss man doch auch sagen, dass die große "westernization" von Aion eher ein Marketing-Gag ist als alles andere. Das Spiel ist Version 1.5 aus Asien, die Quests die angeblich "dazugekommen sind" sind genauso bei den Asiaten dazugekommen und zufällig lässt sich das nun "günstig" als "Anti-Grinder-Entwicklung" bewerben.


Das find ich nun interessant, danke für diese Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (15. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Warum soll es bei AIOn anders sein wie bei WAR und AOC??
> 
> Zumal viele der Jubler hier gar keinen Max Level erreichen werden,weil es deutlich länger dauert als in anderen Spielen.
> 
> ...





Man Du hast aber auch rein gar keine Ahnung wie? Was glaubst Du wer die 300.000 Vorbesteller sind? GLaubst Du wirklich das das die ganzen Kiddies sind die WoW zu dem gemacht haben was es ist?
Nein es sind die Spieler die schon seit langem in WoW rumdümpeln weil man es Ihnen kaputtgemacht hat und die endlich wieder eine Herrausforderung suchen.Die AION Community braucht kein gleitgel und massen epics in den po.Es hat bisher jeder begriffen nur Du irgendwie nicht.

Und wenn Du Lineage 2 mit AION gleichsetzt hast Du einfach keine Ahnung.Mann kann kein Spiel mit nem anderen vergleichen.


----------



## Oglokk (15. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch wenn du prinzipiell Recht hast, dass Softwareentwicklung nichts einfaches ist, so muss man doch auch sagen, dass die große "westernization" von Aion eher ein Marketing-Gag ist als alles andere. Das Spiel ist Version 1.5 aus Asien, die Quests die angeblich "dazugekommen sind" sind genauso bei den Asiaten dazugekommen und zufällig lässt sich das nun "günstig" als "Anti-Grinder-Entwicklung" bewerben.
> 
> Aion hat eine Lokalisierung bekommen bei der man (laut eigener Aussage) versucht hat der Kultur der jeweiligen Sprachgruppe gerecht zu werden anstatt einfach den Text stumpf zu übersetzen. Das ist eigentlich nichts besonderes und sollte von jeder guten Übersetzung sowieso erwartet werden (auch bei Büchern usw. übersetzt man nicht wörtlich, weil der Sinn vieler Dinge verloren geht).
> 
> ...




Wenn man nichtmal die EU OB 1.5 gespielt hat was bei deinem quark hier offensichtlich ist würd ich mich nicht so weit aus dem fenster lehnen.Die charaktermodelle.Quests,Übersetzuungen etc. wurden westlich angepasst.Weiss nicht was daran so falsch sein sollte.Und ich denke mal sie haben mehr arbeit reingesteckt als in ein MMO das schon 5 Jahre am Markt ist und die Übersetzungen immernoch nicht 100% sind.Desweiteren hat es wie beschrieben noch anfangsbugs was echt schon ein armutszeugnis für den anbieter ist.

Das einzige was Du hier wieder versuchst ist es doch weil Du in WoW mal wieder Langeweile hast hierherkommst und flamest.Immer erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen hat schon die Oma gesagt gelle?


----------



## Phlaire (15. September 2009)

ich hab durchaus positive eindrücke aus der OB. was mir besonders auffällt ist die detailvolle darstellung aller figuren im spiel sowohl chars als auch npc`s. sehr weiche animationen und feine texturen sind zu bestaunen, auch wenn man ganz nah ranzoomt. die ganze pixelwelt prozt nur so mit liebevollen details. das spiel hat einen eigenen charme, man muss auch nicht unbedingt mangas mögen. ich mag das komplexe craftingsystem und die unzähligen mats die sich im laufe der zeit im rucksack stapeln. das kampfsystem ist sehr spannend, man kann nicht 10 mobs pullen und einfach wegbomben, es ist oft eine herausforderung gegen einen einzelnen zu kämpfen. gameplay ist abwechslungsreich schon von der tatsache her das es storyquests gibt. es gibt noch soviel was ich postiv erwähnen könnte...
natürlich sind mir auch negative sachen aufgefallen:
-das terraindesign. mir ist es oft passiert das ich irgwo steckengeblieben bin zB ein felsen an einer wand oder eine brücke, man landet zufällig dazwischen aus dem gleiten heraus oder beim springen und kommt nicht mehr raus.der char bewegt sich dann kein millimeter und macht saltos auf der stelle. es wirkt auch alles manchmal bissl eingeengt, man hat nur einen oder mehrere wege die in verschiedene richtungen führen von hohen bergen umgeben, vielleicht ist man da nur an die grosflächigen landschaften in anderen spielen gewöhnt.
-hätte mir evtl mehr klassen gewünscht, da es zB nur eine tank und heilerklasse gibt. aber das liegt warscheinlich daran das aion mehr auf pvp ausgelegt ist. hoffe nc wird pve nicht zu sehr vernachlässigen..

das gesamtpacket kann sich jedenfalls sehen lassen. und es macht spass, das ist nähmlich die hauptsache.
wir sehen uns am 20.9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. September 2009)

Nachdem ich meine Betaeindrücke mit meinen Freunden abgeglichen hatte und wir am Sonntag nochmal gemeinsam eine ausgiebige Test-Session veranstaltet haben hier noch einige Ergänzungen _(in kusiv)_ zu meinen letzten Betaeindürcken:



Mäuserich schrieb:


> + belebte Städte
> + Chain-Skills
> + technisch sehr ordentlich: wenn einmal eingeloggt nahezu keine Ladezeiten mehr, _schöne Charaktergrafiken_
> + Design
> ...



Leider fällt mein neues Fazit zu Aion wesentlich schlechter aus, was ich schade finde, denn schliesslich habe ich mich sehr auf das Spiel gefreut:

Aion ist ein nettes Spiel das in der Gruppe durchaus Spass macht, aber zu komplex und zeitaufwendig um es neben einem anderem MMO zu betreiben. Gerade die Aussichten auf das PvP lastige Endgame haben mich jetzt dazu bewogen Aion abzubestellen und bei WoW zu bleiben.
Für PvP-Freunde die einen Freundeskreis mit gleichen Spielzeiten haben oder die sich gerne mal was Random suchen aber sicherlich einen näheren Blick wert.


----------



## OldboyX (15. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Wenn man nichtmal die EU OB 1.5 gespielt hat was bei deinem quark hier offensichtlich ist würd ich mich nicht so weit aus dem fenster lehnen.Die charaktermodelle.Quests,Übersetzuungen etc. wurden westlich angepasst.Weiss nicht was daran so falsch sein sollte.Und ich denke mal sie haben mehr arbeit reingesteckt als in ein MMO das schon 5 Jahre am Markt ist und die Übersetzungen immernoch nicht 100% sind.Desweiteren hat es wie beschrieben noch anfangsbugs was echt schon ein armutszeugnis für den anbieter ist.
> 
> Das einzige was Du hier wieder versuchst ist es doch weil Du in WoW mal wieder Langeweile hast hierherkommst und flamest.Immer erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen hat schon die Oma gesagt gelle?



Ich habe sowohl die Chinesische OB damals gespielt und auch die Closed Preview Weekends und auch die jetzige OB 1.5. Im Übrigen bin ich Aion-Vorbesteller und wurde hier im Forum schon wiederholt als Aion Fanboy bezeichnet. Ich versuche lediglich, die Fakten auch richtig darzustellen und es ist nunmal falsch, dass am Spiel großartig Dinge verändert wurden für den westlichen Markt. Ich finde das auch nicht schlecht (offensichtlich glaubst du aber, dass man unbedingt allerhand Sachen verändern müsste), wieso sollte man das Spiel großartig verändern, wenn es in Asien gut ist...

Nur wenn du schon so von den angepassten Quests schwärmst und der Grafik und den Charaktermodellen usw. dann bringe doch konkrete Beispiele, was sich verändert haben soll.

Ich habe die Chinesische OB gespielt und die Quests waren dieselben, sorry. Die Grafik war dieselbe, das Gameplay war dasselbe usw. und das war noch Version 1.3. Man hat das Spiel übersetzt und ein paar Frisuren mit 1.5 hinzugegeben und mit dem Charaktereditor ein paar vorgefertige Männchen erstellt die "westlich aussehen" und die dann als Voreinstellung abgespeichert, das wars aber auch schon. Mehr habe ich nie behauptet. Doch es stimmt einfach  nicht, dass wir mehr oder andere Quests hätten als die Asiaten, oder andere NPCs oder andere Grafik usw. Wir haben nur andere Questtexte (nämlich in unserer Sprache), was wohl bei jeder Lokalisierung der Fall sein dürfte.



			
				Mäuserich schrieb:
			
		

> Leider fällt mein neues Fazit zu Aion wesentlich schlechter aus, was ich schade finde, denn schliesslich habe ich mich sehr auf das Spiel gefreut:
> 
> Aion ist ein nettes Spiel das in der Gruppe durchaus Spass macht, aber zu komplex und zeitaufwendig um es neben einem anderem MMO zu betreiben. Gerade die Aussichten auf das PvP lastige Endgame haben mich jetzt dazu bewogen Aion abzubestellen und bei WoW zu bleiben.
> Für PvP-Freunde die einen Freundeskreis mit gleichen Spielzeiten haben oder die sich gerne mal was Random suchen aber sicherlich einen näheren Blick wert.



Ein paar deiner Kritikpunkte konnte ich schon in der ursprünglichen Liste nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, aber nachdem du schreibst, dass du *PVP HASST* ist es eigentlich völlig klar, dass Aion nichts für dich ist und du hättest mit Sicherheit keine Freude daran gehabt. WoW ist ein PVE Spiel mit Option auf PVP (das man niemals auch nur sieht, wenn man nicht will). Aion ist ein PVPVE Spiel und PVP steht nicht umsonst an erster Stelle.


----------



## Mikehoof (15. September 2009)

> PvP, Aion wird mich entgegen der Ankündigungen der Entwickler zum PvP zwingen, koreanische Langzeitspieler verweisen glaubwürdig auf einen 80% PvP-Anteil im Endgame (Anmerkung: ich HASSE PvP, schon immer gehasst, werde ich immer hassen)



Ja mehr ist da nicht zu sagen. Ich versuche auch einem Arbeitskollegen klar zu machen das er bei Aion nicht um PVP rumkommen wird. Er ist auch ein WoWler der gerne PVE raidet und ich befürchte das er falsche Vorstellungen von Aion hat. 

Da ich von Warhammer komme befürchte ich fast das Aion zuviel PVE bietet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (15. September 2009)

Ist das etwas besonderes, das gut 50% der WoW spieler falsche Vorstellungen von neuen MMORPG haben ? In WAR wollte von denen auch keiner glauben, das es ein Gruppen-PvP (RvR) Spiel ist, der PvE Anteil sehr gering und ITems nicht viel ausmachen !!! Drauf gehört hat niemand und dann war das Geheule gross.

In Aion wirds nicht anders  sein, das diese Leute sich ein WoW2 versprechen und damit rechnen, das alles genau so ist wie in WoW.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ein paar deiner Kritikpunkte konnte ich schon in der ursprünglichen Liste nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, [...].



Das kann sehr gut sein, meine Kritikpunkte sind neben einigen Fakten (intergrierter Questhelper) zum größtem Teil mein persönliches rein subjektives Empfinden.

Im Geiste dieses Threads habe ich halt dar gelegt wie mein Eindruck nach der Beta ist und wie gut mir halt Aion gefällt, ich denke aber auch das ich verständlich gemacht habe das es eher mein Empfinden ist und dies als allgemeingültige Fakten darstellen.

Generell kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen wie hier einige meine Eindrücke eben nicht nachvollziehen können. Am Sonntag sass ein RL-Freund der von Aion absolut überzeugt ist mit seinem Laptop bei mir und wir haben gezockt. Er konnte überhaupt nicht verstehen wenn ich irgendwelche Kritikpunkte hatte und sag regelrechte Lobeshymnen auf Dinge die mich an diesem Spiel nunmal stören (typisches Fanboy gehabe halt ^^).


----------



## Sanji2k3 (15. September 2009)

Naja...anders herum sind manche subjektive Kritikpunkte auch einfach keine solchen..sondern einfaches Genörgel im Stile von "Mein Spiel hat das aber so und so das is hier scheisse".

Soll jetzt nicht auf dich bezogen sein war einfach verallgemeinert...


----------



## OldboyX (15. September 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Das kann sehr gut sein, meine Kritikpunkte sind neben einigen Fakten (intergrierter Questhelper) zum größtem Teil mein persönliches rein subjektives Empfinden.
> 
> Im Geiste dieses Threads habe ich halt dar gelegt wie mein Eindruck nach der Beta ist und wie gut mir halt Aion gefällt, ich denke aber auch das ich verständlich gemacht habe das es eher mein Empfinden ist und dies als allgemeingültige Fakten darstellen.
> 
> Generell kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen wie hier einige meine Eindrücke eben nicht nachvollziehen können. Am Sonntag sass ein RL-Freund der von Aion absolut überzeugt ist mit seinem Laptop bei mir und wir haben gezockt. Er konnte überhaupt nicht verstehen wenn ich irgendwelche Kritikpunkte hatte und sag regelrechte Lobeshymnen auf Dinge die mich an diesem Spiel nunmal stören (typisches Fanboy gehabe halt ^^).



Ist ja auch kein Ding, da kann jeder seine Meinung haben. Mich haben eher einfach einige Aussagen stutzig gemacht:

_- Spiel wirkt teilweise "träge", z.B. durch einen Cooldown ähnlich dem WoW Global Cooldown aber auch nach Spells mit Castzeit_

Jo, der Global CD startet erst nachdem man einen Zauber gewirkt hat und nicht während. Das ist es wohl was dich stört.
_
- Flugsteurung, Sprungtaste lässt einen nicht an höhe gewinnen_

Jo, da ist man von WoW konditioniert und es ist schwer sich umzugewöhnen. Ich stimme dir zu, dass man wenigstens die Möglicheit haben sollte das umzubelegen (standardmäßig ist "an höhe gewinnen " auf "r"), wobei ich nicht versucht habe ob man das umstellen kann.

_- integrierte Questhelper stellt sich oft ganz schön dämlich an oder findet questziele nicht, wenn man bedenkt das es von dem Spiel selber kommt ganz schön traurig_

Zumindest in den ersten 12 Stufen beider Seiten kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt einige Quests, wo er den Ort nicht anzeigt, sondern "It is at a hard-to-find location" schreibt. Dies ist so gewollt von den Entwicklern, da man wenigstens bei ein paar Quests selber suchen soll. Das finde ich prinzipiell nicht schlecht.

_- nur eine echte Tank und eine Heilklasse, kann es mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen im Raid mit 6 Klerikern zu heilen_

Dies ist eine der Aussagen die ich problematisch finde. Das ist doch keine ernsthafte Befürchtung oder? Wo soll das Problem sein mit 6 Klerikern. In WoW gab es genug Zeiten wo bestimmte Heiler bevorzugt wurden und man mit 5 Paladinen im Raid heilte oder dergleichen. Für sehr lange Zeit war der Krieger der einzige echte Tank. Inwiefern stört dich das am Spiel?

_- Flugverbot, was zum Teufel soll das? Das fliegen soll der grosse Pluspunkt dieses Spiels sein und ich darf es in den meisten Level Gebieten nicht_

Überall dort wo es relevant ist kann man auch fliegen. Im Übrigen kann man sonst "gleiten" und damit große Distanzen überwinden. Doch prinzipiell ist das natürlich deine Meinung.

_- keine Mounts, zumindest nicht bis zum nächstem Addon_

Stört das wirklich? Man kann doch fliegen und dort wo man es nicht darf kann man gleiten.

_- riesige Kinah Beträge, auf Level 14 schon über 50.000 Geldeinheiten... unglaublich unübersichtlich_

Ok. Stört mich jetzt nicht so besonders, aber wenn man große Zahlen nicht mag, klar.

_- Charaktere von kleiner Statur bewegen ihre Arme und Beine zu schnell_

Das ist keine berechtigte Kritik, sorry. Ist in WoW genauso, dass Gnomen wie wild rumrennen und es muss ja auch so sein sonst würden sie ja faktisch langsamer laufen.

_- Klassenstärken zu Beginn extrem unausbalanciert, einige Klassen zu Leveln ist einfach nur Frust (Ranger), mMn. schlechtes Gamedesign_

Jo, da hast du Recht. Hätte man besser machen können (vor allem beim Ranger).

_- PvP, Aion wird mich entgegen der Ankündigungen der Entwickler zum PvP zwingen, koreanische Langzeitspieler verweisen glaubwürdig auf einen 80% PvP-Anteil im Endgame (Anmerkung: ich HASSE PvP, schon immer gehasst, werde ich immer hassen)_

Da hast du Unrecht. Die Entwickler haben immer angekündigt, dass Aion ein PVP Spiel ist und, dass man auch komplett ohne PVP auskommen würde, habe ich so nirgends gelesen. Natürlich kannst du mich mit einer Quellenangabe überzeugen, aber bis dahin ist das nicht "entgegen der Ankündigungen der Entwickler".

_- Quests, die Belohnungen sind mau bis mittelmässig, oft viel gelatsche und creativere Ansätzte als töte X davon, hol Q-item Z von dort, etc. habe ich nicht erblickt und im Abyss erwarte ich mir um erhlich zu sein auch wenig neues (wobei ich da ja beim PvE questen auch wieder in PvP verwickelt werden kann *argh*)_

Quests sind das was sie sind, in jedem MMO und Aion bietet wenigstens vertonte Zwischensequenzen und einen fortlaufenden Handlungsstrang (die Campaign). Wenn man sich für die Quests jedoch nicht interessiert und sie einfach durchklickt, nichts liest und gar nicht erst versucht sich auf die "lore" einzulassen, dann ist man selbst Schuld und mit dieser Einstellung sind sogar die HDRO Quests absolut langweilig und nur "rumgelatsche".

_- Grinden erheblich effektiver als Questen, zumindest als bestimmte DD-Klasse bzw. Level-Gruppe_

Vielleicht in späteren Stufenbereichen. Zu Beginn sicherlich nicht, wenn man alle Quests macht ist man sehr schnell auf Stufe 10 und auch bis 20 geht es noch relativ zügig. Da ist man auf jeden Fall mit Quests besser dran als mit grinden, ich habe insgesamt über 5 Chars auf Stufe 10+ gespielt und grinden alleine ist keine so gute Alternative.

_- Umgebungsgrafik, aus der ferne alles nett anzuschauen aber wehe man schaut etwas genauer hin, gerade die Bodentexturen sind oft eine Frechheit_

Die Bodentexturen sind oft wirklich schlecht, sehe ich auch so. Andere Dinge sind aber auch im Detail sehr schön finde ich, besonders Charaktere und Mobs sind für die etwas ältere Engine und dafür, dass das Spiel auch auf älteren Rechnern läuft sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## Shaft13 (15. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Man Du hast aber auch rein gar keine Ahnung wie? Was glaubst Du wer die 300.000 Vorbesteller sind? GLaubst Du wirklich das das die ganzen Kiddies sind die WoW zu dem gemacht haben was es ist?
> Nein es sind die Spieler die schon seit langem in WoW rumdümpeln weil man es Ihnen kaputtgemacht hat und die endlich wieder eine Herrausforderung suchen.Die AION Community braucht kein gleitgel und massen epics in den po.Es hat bisher jeder begriffen nur Du irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Und wenn Du Lineage 2 mit AION gleichsetzt hast Du einfach keine Ahnung.Mann kann kein Spiel mit nem anderen vergleichen.



Meine Güte, bist du ein überheblicher und arroganter Schnösel. Für dich sind wohl alle WOW Spieler kleine picklige Kiddis ihne Ahnung,und wer AION vorbestellt muss mindestens einen IQ von 143 haben (na wem sagt dieser IQ was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und ist ein ganz toller Mensch.

Die 300 000 Vorbesteller sind der identische Schlag Menschen wie die Vorbesteller von WAR oder AOC. Punkt und aus.

Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Manche kommen von WOW,manche von anderen Spielen, aber man ist nichts besseres oder Klüger, nur weil man AION spielt.

Und schöne Items will jeder haben in MMOs, sind nämlich eines der Kernpunkte eines jeden MMOs. Das es WOW da meiner Meinung nach auch Maßlos übertreibt,steht auf einem anderen Blatt. SPiele WOW seit dem ersten Add On nicht mehr und war auch ein Punkt der mich zum aufhören veranlasste damals. Aber viele,viele Leute stehen darauf,was man am Efolg von WOW sieht. Und viele,viele AION Vorbesteller und Releasekäufer stehen auch darauf.

Aber eins ist klar, das AION nicht die megatolle Superelite der Community bekommen wird, zeigen Leute wie du wunderbar auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elisia (15. September 2009)

Dieses spiel wird das gleiche ereilen wie, War / Vanguard / AoC / EQ2 / Horizon / lineage2 usw ,Hype,  Hype ,Hype, und dann nach 2-3 Monaten Flame  ,Flame , Flame ,und schreie nach content, und alle die so arrogant laut und agressiv gegen die leute hier vorgehen die was anderes sagen, werden die ersten sein die auf Aion schimpfen.

Ich kann die begeisterung um dieses spiel nicht teilen, habe die closed beta sowie die EU open beta 1.5 gespielt, aber ich kann nur für mich reden bei diesem spiel fehlt mir einfach der aha effekt ,wo ich sage hier ist was zum erkunden ,die klasse macht spass ,noch ein level ecetera.Die grafik ist gut , aber die meisten queste sind grinden ,grinden ,grinden, später sind nur noch weniger quests und noch mehr gegrinde um zu lvl, wenn wenigstens das spass machen würde aber ihr werdet schon noch sehen. Ich will das spiel nicht schlecht reden und habe auch nichts gegen Aion.
Aber ihr hebt dieses spiel auch wieder auf ein dermaßen hohes podest wie alle anderen schon davor das der fall nur umso tiefer sein wird.
Dennoch wünsche ich allen die sich drauf einlassen viel spass.


----------



## Khayman (15. September 2009)

elisia schrieb:


> Dieses spiel wird das gleiche ereilen wie, War / Vanguard / AoC / EQ2 / Horizon / lineage2 usw ,Hype,  Hype ,Hype, und dann nach 2-3 Monaten Flame  ,Flame , Flame ,und schreie nach content, und alle die so arrogant laut und agressiv gegen die leute hier vorgehen die was anderes sagen, werden die ersten sein die auf Aion schimpfen.


Ich hoffe sogar, dass das passiert, dann wäre nämlich der unangenehmste Teil der Community wieder weg, die mit den falschen Vorstellungen vom Spiel sind die, die am lautesten schreien.
Ich wünsch mir nach ein paar Monaten eine "kleine", feine Community von etwa HdRO-Größe, das wäre perfekt.

Mfg Khayman


----------



## franzmann (15. September 2009)

sers,

habe die open beta auch gespielt und muss sagen Aion ist ein mmo was zukunft haben kann aber nicht muss 
es ist noch nicht auf dem markt und keiner ist Lvl 50 und hat den content jemals gesehen und es wird übertrieben in den himmel gelobt
ich hoffe das es nach dem ersten monat noch genug spieler da sein werden nicht wie bei AOC oder WAR 
ich habe es vorbestellt und werde es auch spielen weil es MIR gefällt und nicht weil andere leute sagen das es gut oder schlecht ist 
lasst die leute selber entscheiden was sie spielen wollen und macht nicht immer die spiele schlecht die ihr nicht spielt 


mfg

PS:flames gehen mir sowas von am arsch vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. September 2009)

franzmann schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> habe die open beta auch gespielt und muss sagen Aion ist ein mmo was zukunft haben kann aber nicht muss
> es ist noch nicht auf dem markt und keiner ist Lvl 50 und hat den content jemals gesehen und es wird übertrieben in den himmel gelobt
> ...



Es gibt sehr viele Leute auf Level 50 in Korea und China.


----------



## franzmann (15. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr viele Leute auf Level 50 in Korea und China.




es war auf die beta bezogen du nase !!!! 



mfg


----------



## Wayne der 4. (15. September 2009)

Ich sag nur Nische.

Allgemein ist der Hype um Aion viel kleiner als damals bei AoC und WAR.

Es ist vielleicht kein verkehrtes Spiel aber die breite Masse will nur ein wenig Abwechslung zum MMO allerlei, mehr nicht.
Asia MMOs kommen halt im Westen nicht so gut an, weil die meisten Spiele zum Spaß spielen und keinen 2ten Job suchen. Uns fehlt vielleicht die Bücklingmetanlität der Asiaten, die arbeiten ja nicht um zu leben, die leben um zu arbeiten. Ich glaub auch das die Zielgruppe eher die Anime guckenden Schüler sind.

Trotzdem viel spaß bei Aion wir sehn uns dann alle in Cataclysm wieder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (15. September 2009)

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie man sich über das Questsystem beschweren kann. Die Quests in Aion sind nicht besser oder schlechter als in andren MMORPGs. Ihr seid nun mal der Held, den die schwachen NPCs um Hilfe bitten, weil sie von bösen Mobs bedroht werden... Dass man da hingehen und sie höflich fragen soll, ob sie nicht lieber woanders ihr Unheil anrichten mögen, wird wohl kaum ein NPC von einem Held verlangen! Oftmals muss man ja sogar nur 3 oder 5 Mobs killen, um eine Quest zu erledigen und nicht 20 oder 30 wie in manch anderem Spiel.
Und trotzdem gibt es auch in Aion viele andersartige Quests und Stories, aber nichts wirklich, was es nicht schon woanders in irgendeiner Form gegeben hat.
Darum geht es nunmal in so einem Spiel - entweder Mobs töten oder gegen andere Spieler kämpfen. Der Handel und das Crafting sowie das soziale Untereinander mit der eigenen Fraktion trägt da dann zur Abwechslung bei. 
Wer dazu keine Lust hat, sollte vielleicht eher sowas wie Second Life spielen oder garnix.

Das wäre so als würd ich mir ein Auto kaufen und mich dann beschweren, dass man damit fahren muss.

Mir persönlich macht Aion ziemlichen Spass, und das liegt nicht an der "Qualität" der Quests.

Bexx


----------



## Khayman (15. September 2009)

Wayne schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Nische.
> 
> Allgemein ist der Hype um Aion viel kleiner als damals bei AoC und WAR.
> 
> ...



/sign

Wobei ich hoffe, dass du mit der Zielgruppe eher die vernünftigen Anime guckenden Schüler meinst *g*

Mfg Khayman


----------



## Mikehoof (15. September 2009)

> Die 300 000 Vorbesteller sind der identische Schlag Menschen wie die Vorbesteller von WAR oder AOC. Punkt und aus.



Welcher Schlag Menschen sind wir denn? Ich muß keine 5 JAhre das gleiche Spiel zocken, denn wenn ich jetzt wie bei WAR über 1 Jahr meinen Spaß hatte ist es doch ok.

Bei jedem Release tummeln sich die gleich Vollidioten im jeweiligen Forumsbereich rum. Sie wollen das Spiel nicht spielen aber drüber labern wollen sie aus irgendeinem Grund.

Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen sorry warum sollte ich z.b. im AoC Forum rumtrollen wenn ich es nicht spiele?


----------



## Omidas (15. September 2009)

@Mäuserich: Auch wenn das OldboyX schon getan hat mal etwas zu deinen Kritikpunkten


Mäuserich schrieb:


> Flugsteurung, Sprungtaste lässt einen nicht an höhe gewinnen


Erstens ist das nur etwas wo man sich dran gewöhnen muss. Und zweitens kann man das über
die Tastaturbelegung alles ändern. Wenn man keine Lust hat diese Kleinigkeit zu tun, ist das
nicht der Fehler des Spiels



Mäuserich schrieb:


> integrierte Questhelper stellt sich oft ganz schön dämlich an oder findet questziele nicht, wenn man bedenkt das es von dem Spiel selber kommt ganz schön traurig


Wie OldboyX schon schrieb, soll man bei ein paar Quests auch ein wenig selber nachdenken. Und
mir sind bis Level 16 glaube ich nur 2 Q aufgefallen, wo das der Fall war. Und selbst die hatten
als Info das Gebiet. Und in dem ist man meistens eh so lang unterwegs, dass man meistens drüber
gestolpert ist. Und auch fragen kann nicht schaden (Auch wenn in der OB alle 2s jemand nach Tutty
gefragt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Mäuserich schrieb:


> nur eine echte Tank und eine Heilklasse, kann es mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen im Raid mit 6 Klerikern zu heilen


Da kann ich dir etwas zustimmen. Das wäre auch mein einziger Punkt, den ich nicht ganz so prickelnd
finde. Aber ein paar Klassen kann man doch etwas breit gefächerter spielen und so etwas individuell
sein (Kantor)



Mäuserich schrieb:


> Flugverbot


Ich finde das vollkommen richtig das so zu machen. Hat mich in WoW schon geärgert, das man selbst
als neuer Spieler jetzt in der Scherbenwelt fliegen kann. Man verpasst dadurch doch unmengen, kriegt
nur die hälfte des Gebiets mit. Flügel an, hinfliegen, landen, Quest erledigen, aufmounten ....
Fände ich sehr bescheiden sowas. Und fliegen kann man zum Ende hin ja genügend im PvP^^



Mäuserich schrieb:


> keine Mounts, zumindest nicht bis zum nächstem Addon


Würde es dich stören keine Mounts zu haben, wenn du zuvor die nicht aus anderen spielen kennen
würdest? Jeder hat kein Mount. Es gibt Flugpunkte um die weiten Strecken zu verkürzen.
Geschicktes gleiten kann Zeit einsparen. Wäre jetzt nur ne Luxus/Protz Funktion, die mMn nicht
zwingend gebraucht wird.



Mäuserich schrieb:


> riesige Kinah Beträge, auf Level 14 schon über 50.000 Geldeinheiten... unglaublich unübersichtlich


Das ist doch genau das gleiche wie mit der Euro Umstellung. Eigentlich ändert sich nichts, trotzdem
tun alle so als ob die Welt untergeht. Musst dir nur neue Bezugspunkte merken. Und was die Höhe
angeht. Wieviel kostet reiten lernen in WoW jetzt mit 20ig? 4 Gold oder so?
4 Gold = 400 Silber = 40000 Kupfer
OMG ich muss auf Level 20ig 40.000 Kupfereinheiten für effes Reitenlernen bezahlen.
So kann ich mir auch übriegens die Wertigkeit von Kinah gut merken. Glaube kommt gut hin, wenn
sich überlegt wieviel Kupfer man in WoW für was ähnliches bezahlt hat. Und das man das nsichen
Gehirnschmalz benutzen muss, bis man sich auch ohne umrechenen dran gewöhnt hat ist für mich
kein Kritikpunkt.



Mäuserich schrieb:


> Klassenstärken zu Beginn extrem unausbalanciert, einige Klassen zu Leveln ist einfach nur Frust


Level mal in WoW einen Priester ohne unterstützung duch andere. Und wenn du
dann mit kotzen fertig bist, spiele nen Hunter auch so bis 20ig. Das war und wird
wahrscheinlich in jedem Spiel so vorkommen, das es bei einigen leichter geht.



Mäuserich schrieb:


> PvP


Würde mich auch interessieren, wo die jemals gesagt haben das PvE auch eine vollzeitbeschäftigung
sein kann in dem Spiel.



Mäuserich schrieb:


> Quests, die Belohnungen sind mau bis mittelmässig, oft viel gelatsche und [... uncreativ]


Questbelohungen sind bei allen spielen nicht von beginn an Epics. Aber mit der Kreativität gebe
ich dir recht (obwohl es mich nicht stört). Sind so auf Stand Klassik WoW. Und auch wie dort gibt
es ein paar schöne.



Mäuserich schrieb:


> Grinden erheblich effektiver als Questen, zumindest als bestimmte DD-Klasse bzw. Level-Gruppe


Mhhhh schau dir mal ein paar Videos von WoW an, wie die Leute gearbeitet haben um am schnellsten
Level 80ig zu werden. Mobs pullen antaggen und die Gilde tötet alle Mobs für einen. Grinden ist in
ner guten Gruppe schon bei vielen spielen die Methode fürs Powerleveln gewesen. Da es aber auch recht
gut ohne geht stört es mich nicht. Muss nicht aufm Server der erste sein, mein Hemd mir vom Körper
reissen um dann "First" zu schreine, worauf alle weiblichen Spieler mir sofort ihre Handynummer whispern,
weil sie mit so einem tollen Kerl Sex haben wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. September 2009)

Ich bin so frei und kommentiere mal wie ich zu den Aussagen komme:



OldboyX schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Ding, da kann jeder seine Meinung haben. Mich haben eher einfach einige Aussagen stutzig gemacht:
> 
> _- Spiel wirkt teilweise "träge", z.B. durch einen Cooldown ähnlich dem WoW Global Cooldown aber auch nach Spells mit Castzeit_
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikehoof (15. September 2009)

Kennt ihr eigentlich noch die Zeit als man eine Quest lesen mußte um ungefähr zu wissen wo man suchen muß? Einige Quests erfordern tatsächlich ein Minimum an mitdenken bzw. suchen. Ich bin schockiert.


----------



## Aldaric87 (15. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich noch die Zeit als man eine Quest lesen mußte um ungefähr zu wissen wo man suchen muß? Einige Quests erfordern tatsächlich ein Minimum an mitdenken bzw. suchen. Ich bin schockiert.



Haha /sign !

Mensch, waren das noch Zeiten in WoW zur Releasezeit, als es kein Questhelper-Addon gab und man tatsächlich noch ein wenig mitdenken musste, VERDAMMT!

In andren Spielen gab es oftmals nur eine Himmelsrichtung und man musste einfach drauf los laufen...Mensch, wie kann man nur von den Spielern verlangen das Hirn anzuschalten beim spielen...nene, wie heißts aufm Klo? Ein wenig denken beim kacken/drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich noch die Zeit als man eine Quest lesen mußte um ungefähr zu wissen wo man suchen muß? Einige Quests erfordern tatsächlich ein Minimum an mitdenken bzw. suchen. Ich bin schockiert.



Ja an die Zeit erinner ich mich (mit grauen) zurück...


----------



## Kyragan (15. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich noch die Zeit als man eine Quest lesen mußte um ungefähr zu wissen wo man suchen muß? Einige Quests erfordern tatsächlich ein Minimum an mitdenken bzw. suchen. Ich bin schockiert.


qft


----------



## Druv (15. September 2009)

mahlzeit,

also ich frage mich was alle welt sooo toll an aion findet!

die grafik reißt mich auf der höhsten einstellung absolut nicht vom hocker. meine grafik refferenz was mmos angeht ist derzeit entropia universe was in der VU10 auf der CRY2 läuft.

das skillfenster ist total unaufgeräumt und unübersichtlich.

der sound hat mich seit lvl 3 total generft, so, dass ich ihn komplett abgestellt habe, besonders wenn sich der char bei jedem cast irgentwas in den bart nuschelt nerft mich das tierisch.

das flug system ist sehr gewöhnungbedürftig und nicht grade intuitiv ihmo und ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, wie man damit auch noch kämpfen soll.

das leveln wird ab spätestens schon ab 10 langweilig. immer wieder die selben, sich wiederholenden mobs kloppen, mit lvl 18 (weiter habe ich nicht gespielt alles was jetzt kommt ist reine spekulation) hatte ich nur noch organge queste und ich denke mal allerspätestens ab lvl 25 hätt ich nur noch rote queste und würde ums grinden nicht mehr drumrumkommen. die gebiete sind absolut linear man hat kaum entscheidungsmöglichkeiten bei den questen. man kommt um die "elite queste" nicht drumrum - sch**ß*, wenn man keine gruppe findet.

ich war schon immer jemand, der gern getwinkt hat aber mir gefällt nur eine einizge von den wenigen kassen... der chanter... (ich mochte schon in daoc den ordi und in hdro den hauptmann) der rest ist leider nur standardkost.


positives:
die klassenauswahl und fluglern quest finde ich sehr gelungen, zummindest den instanzieren teil.

nu flamed mich ruhig oder versucht mich vom gegeteil zu überzeugen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber vergesst nicht: ist alles rein subjektiv

p.s. alle haben davon geschwärmt, wie schön rukel- und lagfrei aion doch läuft, ich bin gespannt, wenn die server den ersten 150vs150 mann zerg mit effekten und ich glaube kollisionsabfrage gibts im pvp auch, berechnen müssen, wie ruckel und lagfrei und stabil die server dann laufen.


----------



## Omidas (15. September 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ja an die Zeit erinner ich mich (mit grauen) zurück...



Ich erinner mich mit freuden daran ... den wäre in WoW ein questhelper drin und das von 
Anfang an, wäre ich vielleicht nie auf Buffed gestossen worden^^


----------



## Bakual (15. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich noch die Zeit als man eine Quest lesen mußte um ungefähr zu wissen wo man suchen muß? Einige Quests erfordern tatsächlich ein Minimum an mitdenken bzw. suchen. Ich bin schockiert.


Lustig sind die Reaktionen "Haha, ja als WoW releast wurde, blablubb". Es gab ja sogar ne Zeit wo man noch nedmal nen Questlog hatte und die NPCs keine Ausrufezeichen überm Kopf hatten. In EQ1 musst du den NPCs mittels getippten (!) Textdialogen die Infos entlocken was sie wollen, und danach die besorgten Items eintraden. Wenn du nicht mehr wusstest was du besorgen musst oder wer nu wieder die Knochensplitter suchte hat dir das Spiel nicht geholfen. Entweder du hattest Notizen (und Ausdrucke von den Zonen usw) oder du musstest Fanseiten (Lang lebe Alla!) bemühen. Die Epicquest da rauszutüfteln war unmöglich wenn man nicht ne Menge Lore-Wissen hatte und die Klassenforen nutzte um Infos auszutauschen. DAS waren noch Zeiten! (Ich fühl mich grad alt...)


----------



## Shaft13 (15. September 2009)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Haha /sign !
> 
> Mensch, waren das noch Zeiten in WoW zur Releasezeit, als es kein Questhelper-Addon gab und man tatsächlich noch ein wenig mitdenken musste, VERDAMMT!
> 
> ...



Ich erinnere mich aber auch an tausende Fragen im Chat, wo man xy findet.

Und zu dem was Entwickler sagen, sorry, Aussagen von Entwickler sind so aussagekräftigt wie wenn jemand die Lottozahlen vom nächsten Samstag sagt.Und das bezieht sich auf jedes MMO.


----------



## Khayman (15. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Und zu dem was Entwickler sagen, sorry, Aussagen von Entwickler sind so aussagekräftigt wie wenn jemand die Lottozahlen vom nächsten Samstag sagt.Und das bezieht sich auf jedes MMO.


Ich stimm dir da zwar zu, aber worauf bezieht sich das jetzt? *verwirrt ist*


----------



## Omidas (15. September 2009)

Druv schrieb:


> [...]
> p.s. alle haben davon geschwärmt, wie schön rukel- und lagfrei aion doch läuft, ich bin gespannt, wenn die server den ersten 150vs150 mann zerg mit effekten und ich glaube kollisionsabfrage gibts im pvp auch, berechnen müssen, wie ruckel und lagfrei und stabil die server dann laufen.



Du vertust dich da mit Warhammer ... und das hat leider (glaube ich) wirklich etwas zu deren 
Problemen da geführt mit der Performance.


----------



## Düstermond (15. September 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ja an die Zeit erinner ich mich (mit grauen) zurück...



Aber mal ganz ehrlich. Warum ein westliches MMO spielen, wenn lesen und denken so sehr stören? Meist wird doch beides von einem Verlangt. Zu mindest ein Minimum davon.
Es gibt auch MMOs die komplett ohne lesen und denken auskommen. Beispielsweise das koreanische "Priston Tale". Du hast eine Stadt, eine Hand voll Gebiete, kein (bekanntes) Level-Cap und tust NICHTS anderes, als Monster töten. Ohne Quests lesen, ohne über Taktik nachzudenken, ohne besondere Acht auf die Aktionsleiste zu geben. Du klickst einen Gegner an und dann wird er automatisch getötet. Das kannst du stundenlang, monatelang... jahrelang machen. Immer wieder das gleiche. Und du wirst nie lesen müssen.


----------



## Rukaniz (15. September 2009)

Wisst ihr was mir immer wieder auffällt das es leute gibt die sich die Quest nie durchlesen aber sich dann über grinden beschweren im Grunde sind doch die Quests dazu da um eine Story zu erzählen und uns einen Grund zu geben wenn einem die Story eh wurst ist kann es einem auch egal sein ob man einfach Monster kloppt


----------



## Mookie (15. September 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Ja an die Zeit erinner ich mich (mit grauen) zurück...



Bei der Aussage graust es mich genauso, Leute die so denken und irgendwelche Questhelper ect. brauchen sind vllt beim CS besser aufgehoben, da gibts nichts zu lesen und denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (15. September 2009)

@ Mäuserich

Naja, aber am Ende sagst du doch folgendes oder:

Ein MMO gefällt dir nur dann, wenn 

a) die steuerung genauso ist wie in WoW
b) die quests wie in WoW sind (wenn man Carbonite oder Questhelper hat)
c) Mounts wie in WOW sind
d) es so viele Klassen wie in WoW gibt (heiler und tankvielfalt, wobei ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe, inwiefern das dein Spielerlebnis trübt oder dich stört, außer dass es halt so sein muss, weil es in WoW so ist?)
e) kleine Charakter so wie Gnomen in WOW sind (wobei ich das nach wie vor nicht nachvollziehen kann und ich habe diverse kleine und große Chars gespielt, in beiden Spielen)
f) Quests allgemein bei MMOs scheiße sind, aber dennoch sind sie bei Aion besonders scheiße? und ein Kritikpunkt, obwohl sie dich sowieso nicht interessieren und du die Questtexte nicht liest? Dennoch regst du dich auf, dass Grinden angeblich mehr lohnt? Grinden müsste doch ideal für dich sein...

also am Ende muss ein neues Spiel genau so sein wie WoW, sonst kann es dir gar nicht gefallen. Irgendwie finde ich das paradox  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, denn ein anderes Spiel kann gar nicht identisch mit WoW sein, sonst wäre es doch WoW. Wieso testest du dann überhaupt etwas anderes?

Der Vollständigkeit halber finde ich auch 2 Punkte immer noch unzutreffend:

-Quelle in der behauptet wird, dass man kein PVP machen brauch (bei allem Vertrauensvorschuss ist irgendein interview in dem du glaubst, dass gesagt wurde usw. keine Quelle)
-Die 6 DDs aus Aion sind ein Gerücht, da mindestens 2 davon support klassen sind (Chanter und Spiritmaster)


----------



## Sin (15. September 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Kennt ihr eigentlich noch die Zeit als man eine Quest lesen mußte um ungefähr zu wissen wo man suchen muß? Einige Quests erfordern tatsächlich ein Minimum an mitdenken bzw. suchen. Ich bin schockiert.



Hmm sowas hatte mein Großvater mir mal vor Äonen von Jahren erzählt, hielt ich aber bis dato für ein Gerücht...


----------



## pbast6 (15. September 2009)

Ich frag mich wie ihr alle Mounts vermissen könnt.^^ Selbst in WoW gibts/gabs die erst ab 40 und in War auch erst ab 20(glaub ich). Also find ich das Argumment das Mounts fehlen relativ Sinnlos.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie ihr alle Mounts vermissen könnt.^^ Selbst in WoW gibts/gabs die erst ab 40 und in War auch erst ab 20(glaub ich). Also find ich das Argumment das Mounts fehlen relativ Sinnlos.



jap^^ ich würd mounts eh kaum benutzen, flügel find ich viel schöner... sind eh wahnsinnig schnell beim gleiten^^


----------



## Geige (15. September 2009)

Aber viele Leute sind antscheinend zu dumm (?) zum
Gleiten und beschweren sich deshalb, aber teilweise haben sie recht überall 
gehts nunmal nicht und Mounts sind bei den Entwicklern im Gespräch, kommt
ev. mit Patch 1.8!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (15. September 2009)

Och bitte net -.-

Weil Leute einfach zu dämlich sind 2 ma die Leertaste zu drücken kann es doch kein Lösungsansatz sein, ihnen ihr Geheule nachzutragen.
Sicher geht es überall...musst eben nur gescheit einsetzen...


----------



## Dellamorte (15. September 2009)

Also ehrlich ich vermisse keine Mounts, wozu auch?! Porten, fliegen lassen oder selber fliegen langt doch.
Ich finde es aber auch toll das die Entwickler an beonderen Mount oder Mounts arbeiten. 
Die angesprochene Idee finde ich witzig und erinnert sehr an Tamagotchi-style.


----------



## Geige (15. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Sicher geht es überall...musst eben nur gescheit einsetzen...



Schon mal versucht nen Berg aufwärts zu Gleiten!?
Nein!?
Du wirst sehen, dass Gleiten damit nicht überall geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (15. September 2009)

mir gefiel das questen da es neben dem normalen qs fand ich auch die kampangen qs in den gebieten gut dadurch war das story telling schöner


----------



## Enyalios (15. September 2009)

@Mäuserich:

Das was du alles willst gibt es tatsächlich schon in einem Spiel !

Spiele World of Warcraft - da kannste mit dem nächsten Addon mit allen 8 Klassen tanken, heilen UND Dmg. machen !

Mal ehrlich, mich störte dieser Klassenmatsch in WoW enorm. JEder konnte am Ende beinahe Alles, Buffs einiger Klassen wurden unnötig - alles auf Mainstream halt.

Muss man sich halt VOR Beginn überlegen ob man nen DD spielen will und dann vielleicht später Probleme hat Gruppen zu finden - oder doch ne andere Klasse. Kommt mir vor als suchst du ein WoW 2 - aber das wirst du in AION nicht finden...soviel sei verraten.


----------



## Cati (15. September 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Level mal in WoW einen Priester ohne unterstützung duch andere. Und wenn du
> dann mit kotzen fertig bist, spiele nen Hunter auch so bis 20ig. Das war und wird
> wahrscheinlich in jedem Spiel so vorkommen, das es bei einigen leichter geht.



Bis 40 die Hölle, danach gehts locker flockig von der Hand.

(Habs mir 2x angetan und jedes mal hats gelohnt.)




Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Haha /sign !
> 
> Mensch, waren das noch Zeiten in WoW zur Releasezeit, als es kein Questhelper-Addon gab und man tatsächlich noch ein wenig mitdenken musste, VERDAMMT!
> 
> ...




Ich erinnere mich, ich hab für ne Quest ca. 1 Stunde gebraucht, davon 55 Minuten um den Ort zu finden wo ich hin musste!
Musste ich nach Norden bin ich natürlich genau nach Süden marschiert und umgekehrt.

Es ist nunmal nicht jeder mit einem superduper Orientierungssinn gesegnet....

Es reicht schon wenn der Questhelper auf der Minimap einen Pfeil hinwirft, der anzeigt in welche Richtung man grob muss, der Rest liest sich aus der Questbeschreibung raus. (Übrigens war in WOW-Pre-Questhelper Zeit auch nicht immer schlüssig aus der Quest rauszulesen wo man hin muss)




Was die Mounts angeht, ich erinner mich, das ich mit meiner Orkin unbedingt den orangenen Raptor wollte und mir den erfarmt hab. (In Classic haben immer alle massig Runenstoff abgegeben, weil jeder einen Kodo wollte). Mount = Style (zumindest für mich). Ich besteh in Aion zwar nicht auf Mounts, aber ich würde mich darüber schon sehr freuen, sofern sie stylisch sind. Und in Städten sind sie einfach praktisch.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Schon mal versucht nen Berg aufwärts zu Gleiten!?
> Nein!?
> Du wirst sehen, dass Gleiten damit nicht überall geht
> 
> ...



wenn du bereits gleitest ist es möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (16. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> a) die steuerung genauso ist wie in WoW
> b) die quests wie in WoW sind (wenn man Carbonite oder Questhelper hat)
> c) Mounts wie in WOW sind
> d) es so viele Klassen wie in WoW gibt (heiler und tankvielfalt, wobei ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe, inwiefern das dein Spielerlebnis trübt oder dich stört, außer dass es halt so sein muss, weil es in WoW so ist?)
> ...



zu a.) Komischerweise orientieren sich viele Spiele an dieser Steuerung, warum wohl? Leider war WoW mein erstes 3D MMORPG daher hab ich keine Vergleiche aber ich vermute das diese Steuerung in Grundzügen schon vor WoW existierte.

zu b.) Was verlange ich von Quests: das sie vergleichbar viel Erfahrung geben wie grinden, das ich keinen komplizierten Questtext lesen muss um sie abzuschliessen, und evtl. mal etwas was keine Standardaufgabe ist sondern eher eine Art Minispiel zur Auflockerung. Ich übertrage gerade den letzten Punkt jetzt mal auf Aion: z.B. könnte man gegen einen NPC ein kleines Wettrennen fliegen zwischen 5 Punkten die man jeweils einmal kurz anschlagen muss.
Viele scheinen sich an meiner persönlichen Einstellung nicht gerne Questtexte zu lesen zu stören, denen sei folgendes gesagt: wenn ich vor dem PC sitzte und spielen will, dann will ich auch spielen, also mit meinem Charakter Dinge kaputt hauen oder Prinzessinen vor grossen Monstern retten oder was auch immer, sollte mich interesserien warum so etwas passiert setze ich mich aus Sofa und lese ein Buch oder schaue mir einen Film an.

zu c.) Ebenfalls komisch das zahlreiche andere Spiele Mounts haben und das aus gutem Grund, denn ereignislose Reisezeit langweilt und sollte so kurz wie möglich gehalten werden.

zu d.) Ich verstehe immer noch nicht was du daran schlimm findest das ich gerne Heiler und Tankklassen mit unterschiedlichen Stärken hätte? Eine Klasse die gut Gruppenheilung machen kann und eine mit Fokus auf Tankheilung ist doch echt nicht zu viel verlangt.
Nebenbei bemerkt bin ich mit dem "bring the player not the class"-Prinzip in WoW nicht glücklich.

zu e.) WoW-Flame ist hier völlig unangebracht, ich habe geschrieben wie man es in Aion umsetzten könnte (Stichwort schnelle Beine aber normal animierter Oberkörper).

zu f.) Ich wüsste nicht das ich geschrieben habe das ich sie in Aion besonders scheisse finde, zum Rest siehe mein Statement zu b.)

und die letzen 2 Punkte:

- Quelle in der das Interview vorhanden war habe ich genannt (buffed-show), ausserdem glaube ich nicht das Statement gehört zu haben sondern bin mir sicher das es gesagt wurde. Das einzige wo ich mir nicht sicher bin ist die Ausgabe der buffed-show aber nur um hier jetzt Recht zu behalten schau ich keine 15 buffed-shows durch, also von mir aus ignoriere den Punkt.

- Du hast eindeutig Recht ich habe nicht genug differenziert! Trotzdem haben wir hier 4 DDs, im Falle der beiden Artverwanden (weil Nahkampf) Klassen Gladiator und Assasine mit sehr unterschiedlichen Aufgabenbereichen: AoE und Singletarget-Schaden (mit den anderen DDs / Supportern kenne ich mich nicht genug aus), daher auch hier meine Frage: was ist falsch daran wenn ich mir das auch für Heiler und Tanks wünsche?

@ Omidas:

Ja, habe ich. Sogar schon 3 mal. Zugegeben nicht gerade die spassigte Aufgabe aller Zeiten, Ranger empfand ich im Vergleich aber als anstrengender.

______

Völlig losgelöst davon möchte ich hier noch einige Punkte klarstellen:

1. Ja mir mach WoW Spass und spiele es bereits seit vielen Jahren. Logisch das jedes andere Spiel das mein Interesse erwecken will sich daran messen lassen muss, schliesslich will ich etwas spielen was mir Spass macht und nicht nur weil es neu ist.
Ausserdem kann man WoW in Argumentationen gut als Vergleich heranziehen da es 99% der User hier zumindest mal angespielt haben und somit wissen worum es geht.

2. Dieser Thread heisst "[Betaeindrücke] Wie gut gefällt *euch* Aion?", ich habe die Beta gespielt und ich habe *meine* Eindrücke gepostet. Was *mir* gefällt, was *mir* nicht gefällt... In der ganzen Zeit habe ich Niemanden für seine evt. von meiner abweichenden Meinung kritisiert, geflamed oder beleidigt. Das einzige was war ist das sich einige Leute auf meine persönlichen subjektiven Eindrücke gestürzt haben und ich versucht habe ihnen zu verdeutlich warum dies *für mich* ein Störfaktor ist.

3. Zu keiner Zeit habe ich Aion schlecht geredet. Durch meine Posts vergraule ich sicher keine Neueinsteiger. Einige hier tun so als hätte ich an dem Spiel nur rumgenörgelt, meine + Punkte wurde gekonnt überlesen.

4. Leben und Leben lassen, ich kann gut damit leben das euch Aion gefällt und das ihr es gerne spielen wollt und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht: ich gönne ich richtig viel Spass mit dem Spiel! Nur bitte lasst mir meine Meinung, ich lasse euch die eure.


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> ....
> 
> zu b.) Was verlange ich von Quests: das sie vergleichbar viel Erfahrung geben wie grinden, das ich keinen komplizierten Questtext lesen muss um sie abzuschliessen, und evtl. mal etwas was keine Standardaufgabe ist sondern eher eine Art Minispiel zur Auflockerung. Ich übertrage gerade den letzten Punkt jetzt mal auf Aion: z.B. könnte man gegen einen NPC ein kleines Wettrennen fliegen zwischen 5 Punkten die man jeweils einmal kurz anschlagen muss.
> Viele scheinen sich an meiner persönlichen Einstellung nicht gerne Questtexte zu lesen zu stören, denen sei folgendes gesagt: wenn ich vor dem PC sitzte und spielen will, dann will ich auch spielen, also mit meinem Charakter Dinge kaputt hauen oder Prinzessinen vor grossen Monstern retten oder was auch immer, sollte mich interesserien warum so etwas passiert setze ich mich aus Sofa und lese ein Buch oder schaue mir einen Film an.
> ...


----------



## Shaft13 (16. September 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> 2. Dieser Thread heisst "[Betaeindrücke] Wie gut gefällt *euch* Aion?", ich habe die Beta gespielt und ich habe *meine* Eindrücke gepostet. Was *mir* gefällt, was *mir* nicht gefällt... In der ganzen Zeit habe ich Niemanden für seine evt. von meiner abweichenden Meinung kritisiert, geflamed oder beleidigt. Das einzige was war ist das sich einige Leute auf meine persönlichen subjektiven Eindrücke gestürzt haben und ich versucht habe ihnen zu verdeutlich warum dies *für mich* ein Störfaktor ist.



Es sind aber keine Eindrücke und Meinungen erwünscht, wenn sie negativ sind. Nur positive Eindrücke sind erwünscht.
Jeder der was Negatives schreibt ist schliesslich ein dummes WOW Kiddi,der zu WOW zurückgehen soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (16. September 2009)

Och, nicht schon wieder das "MMORPG XYZ ist ja genauso wie WoW"!

WoW hat nicht das MMORPG-Genre erfunden und jedes neue verwendet natürlich Elemente, die bei anderen MMORPGs gut laufen. Das Motto von den Aionentwicklern ist auch nicht ohne Grund: "We took what was already successfull in other MMOs and added some new aspekts..."


----------



## Virthu (16. September 2009)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Es sind aber keine Eindrücke und Meinungen erwünscht, wenn sie negativ sind. Nur positive Eindrücke sind erwünscht.
> Jeder der was Negatives schreibt ist schliesslich ein dummes WOW Kiddi,der zu WOW zurückgehen soll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


fundierte meinungen und eindrücke sind gerne gesehen. absoluter schwachsinn wie "ich habe bis level 7 gespielt und werde jetzt über das ganze spiel dumm daherlabern"(wie in deinem fall) ist nichts wert und darauf kann getrost verzichtet werden.


----------



## OldboyX (16. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> fundierte meinungen und eindrücke sind gerne gesehen. absoluter schwachsinn wie "ich habe bis level 7 gespielt und werde jetzt über das ganze spiel dumm daherlabern"(wie in deinem fall) ist nichts wert und darauf kann getrost verzichtet werden.



Selbst das kann er gerne schreiben, nur darf er sich dann auch nicht über die Antworten wundern.


----------



## Enyalios (16. September 2009)

@Mäuserich:

Du hattest eigentlich anhand deiner Auflistung Dinge in AION gesucht, die es dort nicht gibt. Es hat wohl keiner ein Problem hier wenn jemand seinen Eindruck aus der AION-Beta hier postet und dieser negativ ist. Allerdings hängt das von 2 Faktoren ab:

1. Hat sich der User selbst damit befasst oder plappert er nur nach was er irgendwo mal vom Großvater seines Onkels gehört haben will.

2. Übt der User konstruktive Kritik am Spiel oder will er einfach nur flamen.

In deinem Fall scheinst du dich ja selbst damit befasst zu haben und nach Flame sah mir das auch nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch ist AION kein WoW2, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde. Man muss sich auch mal auf neues einlassen können denn anderenfalls sollte man gleich bei seinem alten SPiel bleiben. Und ich denke das war auch der Grundtenor des Feedbacks auf deine aussage.


----------



## Tamîkus (17. September 2009)

wolte unbedingt die anfüherer der asmodier sehen aber die einziege wichtige person die ich fand war der hohepriester in pandemonium und der  Lord regent von pandemonium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## karaslingul (18. September 2009)

Mir gefällt eigentlich alles bis auf die Kamera die is ein wenig sagen wir mal gewöhnungs bedürftig vorallem als Caster


----------



## Kyragan (18. September 2009)

Die Kamera ist mit den 1.5.0.5 Patch im Übrigen "korrigiert" worden. Sprich: Sie schwenkt nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## Immondys (18. September 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ÜBERHAUPT NICHT!! Der kram fliegt in der nächsten freien minute sofort vom Rechner!
> 
> Selten so einen dämlichen Chat gesehen wie hier! Unfreundlicher als in Wow und dazu noch rassistisch ohne ende - durfte mir jetzt sicher dutzende naziparolen anhören - warum wir nicht deutsch sprechen, bzw warum nicht englisch... Channel geht auch nicht weg -.-
> 
> Ohne Worte! Ich geh jetzt mal wieder gemütlich HDR spielen - das einzig wahre wenn man auf nette leute wert legt!



Weil die beta auf united states Servern war, dort englisch gesprochen wurde und uns die blöden Krauts und die arroganten Franzosen damit ärgerten, das sie kein englisch sprechen wollten bzw. nicht in ihre deutschen und französischen channels gegangen sind....


----------



## Virthu (18. September 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Weil die beta auf united states Servern war, dort englisch gesprochen wurde und uns die blöden Krauts und die arroganten Franzosen damit ärgerten, das sie kein englisch sprechen wollten bzw. nicht in ihre deutschen und französischen channels gegangen sind....



nö, eu beta war auf eu servern. die auf dem heimischen, deutschen boden stehen. die blöden franzosen und engländer wollten aber partout kein deutsch sprechen.


----------

